#ubuntu-za 2011-08-08
<nlsthzn> highvoltage: cool, hadn't realized you where Jonothan Carter... was just reading your blog posts on planet.ubuntu.com and thinking to myself how much I am enjoying them :)
<highvoltage> nlsthzn: thanks. I can sometimes blabber way too much though
<nlsthzn> highvoltage: thats why it is good you are blogging and not micro-blogging :p
<highvoltage> :D
<nlsthzn> well... my turn to go home... cheers all
<superfly> nlsthzn: it's fine, mrs_fly can hold her own... and only an idiot would try to pick up a married woman
<superfly> I think we need to ban chatmosphere.org, never seen anyone from that domain do anything useful
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<superfly> morning Kilos!
<nuvolari> o/ morning oom Kilos- 
<Kilos-> lo nuvolari 
<nuvolari> lo kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> lo nuvolari 
<Kilos-> lo apie
<Kilos-> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<kbmonkey> lo Kilos- 
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> inetpro: Okay
<inetpro> more Kilos
<inetpro> and hi everyone else
<Kilos> more inetpro 
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos- and inetpro!
<inetpro> Maaz: thank you kindly
<Maaz> inetpro: no problemo
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<kbmonkey> het by die lug opgedaag nuvolari maar niemand was daar nie. oh well
<Kilos> eish dis jammer ne
<Kilos> miskien kom hulle nou eers daar aan
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: hoe meen jy? soos in rerig niemand nie, net jy, of niemand nie soos in geen ekstra gesigte nie?
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> die plek was gesluit :/
<kbmonkey> unless there was another room in another building, lol. 
<kbmonkey> but i handed my phone in for repairs in hour before so i had no way to contact anyone. murphey hey
<Kilos> later guys. i go investigate
<scar[w]> hi guys
<nuvolari> bah, that sucks
<nuvolari> lo nlsthzn 
<nuvolari> lo scar[w] 
<hihanhoesj> hello
<hihanhoesj> methinks its time for a religious debate: What would you guys suggest for upsize (20GB+) databases? Mysql or Postfix?
<hihanhoesj> *Postgres
<superfly> hihanhoesj: it totally depends on what your primary use of the DB is
<superfly> are you mostly doing reads or mostly doing writes?
<kbmonkey> csv?
<hihanhoesj> both
<hihanhoesj> looking at a replicated system
<hihanhoesj> for redundency
<hihanhoesj> so far my tests came out that both is about the same speed on reads and writes, running on a fairly empty dataset
<hihanhoesj> also picked up the mysql does not realy like commits that much :)
<hihanhoesj> so I am looking for some external viewpoints
<kbmonkey> only worked with large sql databases. afaik mysql should be fine for that size
 * Owkkuri agrees
<kbmonkey> at that point it comes down to setting up IO and bandwidth
<kbmonkey> of course database design plays an important part
<kbmonkey> if the two engines performed nearly identical, I'd go for the one more used, purely for the community support if I need it
<hihanhoesj> Thank you for your inputs
<hihanhoesj> I will keep it in mind
<superfly> hihanhoesj: if you're mainly doing selects, nothing beats MySQL with MyISAM tables for speed... and I mean NOTHING
<superfly> if you're worried about referential integrity, but you're never gonna have any tables with more than a million rows in them, MySQL with InnoDB
<superfly> if you are going to have tables with more than a million rows, and you're not mostly doing reads, then you want PostgreSQL
 * nlsthzn-work waves
<Kilos> grrrr
<Kilos> is there a way to make wget use epiphany rather than firefox guys?
<Kilos> was working offline and next thing ff says there are new addons and plugins and updates available
<Kilos> or will wget use epiphany if i uninstall ffox
<nlsthzn-at-work> Hi uncle Kilos ... I am not sure what the problem is... I always use wget in terminal...?!
<Kilos> hiya nlsthzn-at-work i wanted to read offline about grub stuff and ff was helping itself to my data
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> it shows working offline but then says there are addons etc, so how does it know that if we offline
<Kilos> basically i would like to tell wget to use epiphany and not firefox
<nlsthzn-at-work> That sucks... 
<nlsthzn-at-work> I still don't know how you are using wget as I have only used it to download stuff from the net... never used it in conjunction with a browser
<Kilos> oh sorry. the page i downloaded with wget opens with ff
<Kilos> i see if i right click it i can use epiphany to open it too
<Kilos> but surely wget must use a browser to got get
<nlsthzn-at-work> nope... wget just downloads stuff... if I need to download a file from the net... I copy the URL from the browser, open a terminal and use wget to download it :)
<Kilos> genuine
<Kilos> im sure it must go online through a browser
<nlsthzn-at-work> once you have downloaded the html file from the net... you can use many ways to read it... there is even a terminal browser called lynx... not sure how to tell it to display a downloaded html file but it must be possible :)
<nlsthzn-at-work> nope... all a browser does is interpret an html file on a server and display the contents....
<Kilos> oh my
<nlsthzn-at-work> think of IRC... we are using the "internet" but no browser required :)
<Kilos> yes but if you use pidgin you can set which browser it goes online with
<Kilos> methinks evolution as well
<nlsthzn-at-work> No... you can set which browser it will use if a link is clicked to open a web page :)
<nlsthzn-at-work> same as on XChat and various IRC clients... only of a web page link is found and clicked it will launch the chosen broweser to show the site...
<Kilos> whew one learns something every day. i didnt know you can actually connect to the internet unless through a browser
<Kilos> thatnks nlsthzn-at-work 
<nlsthzn-at-work> the part of the internet known as the word wide web (www) you browse by using a browser... but the internet is so much more than that :)
<nlsthzn-at-work> Kilos: hope it makes sense :)
<nlsthzn-at-work> if it doesn't I am sorry :p
<Kilos> so then if i uninstall epiphany and fox xchat and pidgin will still work?
<nlsthzn-at-work> sure
<Kilos> it makes sense what you are telling me if xchat and pidgin have their own built in browser kinda goodies
<nlsthzn-at-work> each of them uses your connection to the internet to connect to different servers in different ways to facilitate communication ...
<Kilos> oh basically a direct xchat vodacom connection here then?
<nlsthzn-at-work> almost... but you have set up XChat to connect to the freenode IRC servers via Vodacom... there are many IRC servers and you can use Xchat to connect to different ones... each having diffrent channels :)
<Kilos> like we use freenode?
<nlsthzn-at-work> Yes, ubuntu's channels are on the freenode servers :)
<nlsthzn-at-work> but there are many... some very old...
<nlsthzn-at-work> very scarry for noobs like us :)
<Kilos> thanks nlsthzn-at-work that helps lots so i can kill ffox then because it always wants to update anyway and it wastes data here because i dont use it
<nlsthzn-at-work> sure... just don't launch it... you can keep it on your system for when it is needed :)
<Kilos> i have epiphany and midori that install and dont nag to update all the time
<nlsthzn-at-work> if you like to browse the net with minimum data usage you can launch terminal and type lynx (should be installed)... no pictures or videos or scripts are possible to run... all text :)
<Kilos> yes ty inetpro got me using lynx a while back already but it takes more thinking
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i dont browse at all anymore, even stopped blogging and updating my site
<nlsthzn-at-work> Ah ok... I tried it once or twice... frustrated me when it took me 5 minutes to do something that should have taken 30 seconds :)
<Kilos> lol
<nlsthzn-at-work> Pity the prices for the net are still so silly high in SA :/
<Kilos> there is another one called links i think
<nlsthzn-at-work> yup
<Kilos> i used them last on lucid
<nlsthzn-at-work> Kilos: so you are on natty now right?
<Kilos> no i am on maverick, i have natty on my 6g drive but havent updated
<Kilos> its same as maverick when using gnome classic
<nlsthzn-at-work> Ah ok :)
<Kilos> but a couple of hundred megs update is out of the question
<nlsthzn-at-work> True... it took me to come to a foreign country to really start using GNU/Linux :/
<Kilos> yeah , kinda sad actually
<inetpro> heh Kilos, you can think of the browser as having it's own wget in the background and storing the file in a local temp folder before interpreting so you can read it
<Kilos> the wget browser inetpro 
<inetpro> wget is just a very basic download utility, everything happens without needing a giu
<inetpro> gui*
<inetpro> Kilos: in fact most gui applications on linux rely on cli stuff to happen in the background
<Kilos> ok so how does it go get pages from the net then
<inetpro> Kilos: think about cp
<nlsthzn-at-work> a web page is literally a file :)
<inetpro> it simply copies a file from a remote system
<Kilos> yes it is copying but what is it actually using to go online?
<inetpro> Kilos: TCP/IP
<Kilos> ah thanks inetpro this was a bit hard to savvy for me
<Kilos> so wget is the way to go for me then
<inetpro> Kilos: all depends on what you want to do
<inetpro> Kilos: if all you have is a hammer, everything looks like a nail
<Kilos> all i do now is get info to help fix things like my recovery mode which is sick even though grub2 is new
<nlsthzn-at-work> The bigger the problem... :p
<Kilos> yip me got a 14lb
<Kilos> i tried everything grud related to fix recovery mode, even purged grub
<inetpro> Kilos: lynx is very good at pulling web based information and allowing you to read it in a simple plain text format without pulling all the large images and fancy new web2 stuff that requires more bandwidth
<Kilos> yes i think i will get lynx again
<inetpro> while firefox is many things for many people
<Kilos> yeah ff is good if you uncapped
<inetpro> Kilos: unfortunately most of us have become way to spoiled with all the good stuff in modern browsers like ff and many sites are therefore no longer legible with plain old lynx
<Kilos> yeah
<inetpro> and the sad part is that the visually impaired are the most affected by all this
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> Maaz, define TCP/IP
<Maaz> Kilos: TCP/IP n 1: a set of protocols (including TCP) developed for the internet in the 1970s to get data from one network device to another [syn: {transmission control protocol/internet protocol}, {TCP/IP}], TCP/IP /T'C?P I?P/, n.  1. [Transmission Control Protocol/Internet Protocol] The wide-area-networking protocol that makes the Internet work, and the only one most hackers can speak the name of without laughing or retching. Unlike such 
 * Kilos wonders what the rest of it says
<Kilos> hehe
 * nlsthzn-at-work decided not to mention TCP/IP because either you get it or you don't :)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> thanks for the help nlsthzn-at-work 
<Kilos> i was under the impression everything worked online through browsers
<nlsthzn-at-work> Kilos: no prob... live and learn
<Kilos> what is the wine goodie for kubuntu please
<nlsthzn-at-work> ?
<Kilos> ok maaz knows
<Kilos> maaz google wine for kubuntu
<Maaz> Kilos: "Kubuntu 101: Installing WINE" http://kubuntu101.blogspot.com/2005/10/installing-wine.html :: "Ubuntu and Kubuntu - Wine-Wiki" http://wiki.jswindle.com/index.php/Ubuntu_and_Kubuntu :: "WineHQ - Installing the latest Wine on Ubuntu" http://www.winehq.org/download/ubuntu :: "[kubuntu] Mac Mini 3,1 , WINE, and Kubuntu - Ubuntu Forums" http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1608907 :: "[SOLVED] Installing Wine on Kubuntu" http://www.li
<Kilos> to wget that page must i add something before the link guys?
<Kilos> or just wget http://kubuntu101.blogspot.com/2005/10/installing-wine.html
<aquarat> that should work
<aquarat> sometimes I put the url between quotes?
<aquarat> but only if it has weird chars in it
<Kilos> ty aquarat 
<aquarat> :)
<aquarat> that won't get page requisites btw
<aquarat> it'll only retrieve the webpage and nothing else
<Kilos> we need basically the blog on how to
<Kilos> the text
<aquarat> k
<Kilos> nlsthzn-at-work, when you going home
<Kilos> you been at work for ages now
<nlsthzn-at-work> haha... been home, slept and I am back... another 9 hours to go again...
<nlsthzn-at-work> Kilos: ^
<Kilos> lol shame
<Kilos> nlsthzn-at-work, ^
<Kilos> hee hee
<nlsthzn-at-work> :p
<Kilos> have a good shift nlsthzn-at-work 
<Kilos> sleep tight all
<nlsthzn-at-work> Kilos: night
<Kilos> hey guys i ran  cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg , cat /etc/fstab
<Kilos> does the following line mean there is an error
<Kilos> # / was on /dev/sda6 during installation
<Kilos> UUID=e70531c1-ef91-4c37-85d8-fe657af05f03 /               ext4    errors=remount-ro 0       1
<nlsthzn-at-work> the line errors-remount is a kernel parameter it seems...
<nlsthzn-at-work> Actually, its not an error. The errors=remount-ro option will mount the filesystem in read-only mode if in case problems occur during the mount process which prevents data loss.
<nlsthzn-at-work> Filesystem's way of "Self-Preservation".
<nlsthzn-at-work> this from Ubuntu Forums
<Kilos> oh does the bit about it was on /dev/sda6 doesnt mean its not there anymore
<Kilos> because yesterday the swap one also said something about errors and kbmonkey helped me fix it but that was looking at the wrong uuid and this one seems to be looking in the right uuid
<Kilos> and the swap one doesnt have the errors bit in anymore
<Kilos> whew
<nlsthzn-at-work> i am not sure mr kilos... it is all greek to me :)
<kbmonkey> you summoned?
<Kilos> lol haha even more so to me nlsthzn-at-work 
 * nlsthzn-at-work also wants to invoke an apie...
<Kilos> sorry kbmonkey  i didnt just used your name in vain
<kbmonkey> ha ha
<kbmonkey> i just managed to get back
<kbmonkey> is nuvolari around? i have a python question for him just now
<Kilos> python is superfly 
<Kilos> hes the pyman
<kbmonkey> oh yes nuvo is java man :)
<superfly> aloha?
<kbmonkey> hello superfly :) i have a query about python
<Kilos> hiya superfly 
<Kilos> kbmonkey, enquire then , im sure he is waiting for it
<kbmonkey> I'm making a python script that can read from stdin so that we can pipe data to it
<kbmonkey> so "echo 'hello world' | ./myscript' works fine
<kbmonkey> but if there is no data in the pipe, then the script waits for input from stdin via keyboard.
<kbmonkey> nothing serious, but can't find a way to see if there is any data to read from stdin. so instead of the script pausing for input, I can print usage info/how to use the script info instead.
<Kilos> nlsthzn-at-work, lotsa greek here
<superfly> kbmonkey: I haven't ever needed to do something like that, but perhaps Google can assist you?
<kbmonkey> I'm not explaining well, the two-lines of python code can demonstrate this very well :) i have tried google, but I will keep on digging :]
<nlsthzn-at-work> I want to learn Python... But the english version :
<nlsthzn-at-work> :p
<superfly> kbmonkey: I know what you mean, I've just never encountered your particular scenario
<Kilos> lol yeah pyhton is parseltongue
<kbmonkey> okay thanks :)
<kbmonkey> simply put, writing a python script so you can it with parameters, or you can pipe data to it.
<kbmonkey> it is greek Kilos and nlsthzn-at-work :]
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> im trying to learn more of it, that's why all this fuss
<Kilos> you know what parseltongue is
<kbmonkey> nope
<nlsthzn-at-work> I do, wouldn't have thought Uncle Kilos would
<nlsthzn-at-work> :)
<Kilos> kbmonkey, do you have byteofpython
<kbmonkey> i do!
<Kilos> eish then we better ask maaz
<Kilos> make a nice google request for him
<Kilos> parseltongue is snake language in harry potter books
<kbmonkey> the language of serpents
<kbmonkey> ah okay
<kbmonkey> i did not know.
<Kilos> kbmonkey, well done
<kbmonkey> google helped me
<Kilos> lol you guys and google
<kbmonkey> google, for those of us who don't care for harry potter ;)
<Kilos> yeah i didnt but now with min data i read books on cell
<Kilos> Maaz, google  writing a python script to pipe data
<Maaz> Kilos: "Read from database, write to another database, simultaneously" http://www.velocityreviews.com/forums/t398102-read-from-database-write-to-another-database-simultaneously.html :: "10.2. Standard input, output, and error - Dive Into Python" http://diveintopython.org/scripts_and_streams/stdin_stdout_stderr.html :: "windows - Pipe out of a command or script to another python script ..." http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4196969/pipe-out
<kbmonkey> i like real scary books :] oh kilos maybe if you use a text web browser you can surf more, no images will save your lots!
<Kilos> yeah i got lynx but hard to work it out
<kbmonkey> thanks Maaz, I will take it from here :)
<Kilos> got links2 as well but they use brainpower
<kbmonkey> i go to the help and i write down all the keys i might use. that helps
<kbmonkey> brb
<Kilos> i actually said night a while back already
<Kilos> see you morrow guys. have a good night
<nlsthzn-at-work> http://postimage.org/image/eska1nxg/
<kbmonkey> inverse world map :D
<nlsthzn-at-work> Pretty cool
<superfly> kbmonkey: http://mail.python.org/pipermail/tutor/2001-February/003459.html
<superfly> that might help
<kbmonkey> thanks superfly! that will definitely help.
<kbmonkey> i found a Stack Overflow question that matches my issue to the letter (http://goo.gl/CQL01)
<superfly> oh, kbmonkey, you might like this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=myxZ2CiFJkI
<kbmonkey> must be for an older python, file object does not have a istty attribute. let me try the other solutions
<kbmonkey> ha ha that is too cool. food fight!
<superfly> kbmonkey: you're reading it wrong
<superfly> not "istty" , "isatty"
<kbmonkey> oh thanks, i took the code in site for my unit test. now i know :)
<kbmonkey> yes that works beautifully, thanks superfly :)
#ubuntu-za 2011-08-09
 * nlsthzn waves
<nuvolari> o/
<nuvolari> lo nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> hey nuvolari :)
<Squirm> hello
<Draggin> Good morning!  Does anyone in here use Ubuntu Studio?
<Kilos> afternoon superfly  and other linux peeps
<Kilos> other OS users
<Kilos> been doing a clutch overhaul on sisters car, but need a break now and will finish tomorrow
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<Kilos> lo |3o|3  this place is a morgue
<|3o|3> Public holiday. Everyone's out doing interesting things
<Kilos> lol oh yes
<Kilos> im not public so dont have holidays
<|3o|3> yip. Student's also don't have holidays.
<|3o|3> EVeryday's a holiday  :D
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<nuvolari> lo oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> hoe gaan dit met oom vandag?
 * nuvolari het daglig gesien
<nuvolari> nou kort ek nuwe donkerbrille en 2 bottels sonskerm
<Kilos> lol dag seun dit gaan goed dankie en daar
<nuvolari> kan nie kla nie dankie oom
<nuvolari> ek het te vroeg opgestaan vandag, nou voel ek klaas vakie verlei my
<Kilos> lmga
<nuvolari> sy's baie aantreklik met die regte kurwes op hierdie stadium
<Kilos> oe dit klink goed
<nuvolari> sy's net bietjie koud oom 
<Kilos> huh , wat is sy n pikkewyn
<nuvolari> lol
<nuvolari> nee, darm nie
<Kilos> nou hoe kan sy dan koud wees?
<nuvolari> sy speel met my gevoelens 
<Kilos> eish
<nuvolari> dan sis, dan so
<Kilos> soek ander ene
<nuvolari> al opsie is ek moet maar net vanaand vroeg gaan inkruip
<kbmonkey> dis waneer so lekker espresso koffie ons wakker maak nuvolari 
<Kilos> lo lo
<kbmonkey> hello there
<Kilos> kbmonkey, coowee
#ubuntu-za 2011-08-10
<Kilos> morning superfly nuvolari and others
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<superfly> morning Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday 
<superfly> môre maiatoday
<Kilos> lo Tonberry 
<Tonberry> more
<maiatoday> hello Kilos superfly and everybody else
<Kilos> i really am starting to appreciate wget now
<Kilos> so fast and frugal
<Kilos> hehe thats a nice word hey
<Kilos> bbl
<sakhi> Maaz: wget Kilos ;)
<Maaz> sakhi: *blink*
<sakhi> mornings
<Kilos> afternoon all
<Kilos> wb you ping timeout guys
<sakhi> Seacom
<Kilos> ah hiya sakhi 
 * nlsthzn waves
<Kilos> hiya nlsthzn howzit
<nlsthzn> Hey Uncle Kilos ... 
<nlsthzn> All well in SA land with all the peeps...?
<inetpro> good morning
 * nlsthzn waves at inetpro 
 * inetpro waves back at nlsthzn o/
<Kilos> cremora inetpro 
<inetpro> hihio Kilos
<Kilos> bbl
<Kilos> inetpro, is julle skool al op ubuntu?
<superfly> Kilos: I doubt it... inetpro would probably be jumping up and down and proclaiming it on Facebook, Twitter and Floss.pro
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<Kilos> he doesnt follow the lists so the last one from peter nel and neil should be of interest to him as it saves the school money
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, thank you my friendly bot
<Maaz> Kilos: np
<Kilos> hiya kbmonkey Squirm 
<Squirm> hello
<kbmonkey> hello!
<kbmonkey> how goes it?
<Kilos> fine ty and you
<kbmonkey> fine ty. studies going slooow
<Kilos> give it all you got. knowledge is power
<kbmonkey> it is power! :)
<kbmonkey> thanks oom Kilos!
<kbmonkey> had a good workout today, im knackered, excercise the body and mind :)
<kbmonkey> gn all
<Kilos> night kbmonkey sleep tight
<kbmonkey> was dreaming of code the other night. lol
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
 * inetpro lol at superfly
<inetpro> hmm... kilos goes to bed way to quick for me
#ubuntu-za 2011-08-11
<sakhi> morning
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<superfly> morning Kilos and sakhi
<Kilos> hiya sakhi 
<Kilos> hi Tonberry 
<Kilos> hiya Kerbero 
 * scar[w] trololololo
<scar[w]> morning Kilos :)
<Kilos> hi scar[w] hows things
<Kilos> hi kbmonkey hows the studies going
<inetpro> good morning
<Kilos> morning inetpro 
<kbmonkey> morning Kilos! im about to have a really nice espresso. mmmm koffie!
<inetpro> Kilos: jy gaan slaap te vroeg in die aand
<inetpro> hmm... somebody mentioned coffee?
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> skuus man inetpro wou jy iets gese het
<Kilos> oh ya
<Kilos> lees die lists
<inetpro> Kilos: nie regtig nie maar dit het nou al meer as een keer gebeur dat net sodra ek inkom op die kanaal dan gaan jy huis toe
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> Kilos: ahh, daai skool storie
<inetpro> is 'n ou storie
<Kilos> ja oor die winsucks wat te duur is. jy is in die regte possisie om ubuntu te stoot by jou eie skool
<inetpro> Kilos: eish, ek stem nie helemal saam nie
<Kilos> en miskien kan hulle uitbrei na ander toe
<Kilos> hoekom?
<inetpro> die groot probleem met komper ondersteuning by skole is dat jy mense nodig het wat weet hoe om die ding te doen terwyl hulle ook tyd het om dit te doen
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for inetpro!
<kbmonkey> Maaz coffee please
<Maaz> kbmonkey: There isn't a pot on
<inetpro> daar's min tyd by skole vir eksperimente
<kbmonkey> ha ha :)
<Kilos> nou wat gaan hulle doen as hulle nie microstinks kan bekostig nie?
<inetpro> Kilos: dit is 'n moerse probleem
<inetpro> die groot ding is dat onderwysers en onderwys personeel hulle sokkies moet optrek en op datum moet kom
<kbmonkey> ek hoor nou the govt het ook die subsidie vir microsoft office laat val
<kbmonkey> vir skole ens
<inetpro> hulle moet self sorg dat hulle weet wat hulle doen
<inetpro> ubuntu en ander linux oplossings is uit en uit die antwoord vir skole
<Kilos> nee man inetpro ek het dan reg gekom en jy kan hulle se dat daar altyd hulp hier is
<inetpro> dit is al wat hulle ooit sal nodig hê
<kbmonkey> dink klink my hulle het nie die tyd om onnies te leer Ubuntu gebruik, en nie die geld om mense te huur nie :/
<inetpro> Kilos: een groot probleem is dat jy onderwysers niks kan leer nie, hulle weet mos reeds alles
<inetpro> en ek sê dit nie op 'n lelike manier
<inetpro> nie
<Kilos> lmga
<inetpro> aan die een kant het ek gesien hoe besig hulle is
<inetpro> maar hulle het baie om te leer
<inetpro> ons sal moet maniere vind om die opvoeders op te voed
<Kilos> ja ek weet maar as daar nie geld is vir ms nie dan  moet hulle tog n ander oplossing soek en dis waar jy inkom
<inetpro> en my grootste probleem was tot nou dat my werk te veel van my vorder
<Kilos> as hulee my visa blok kan die skool my elke dag kom oplaai tot hulle aan die gang is
<Kilos> onnies is mos slim hulle sal gou leer
<inetpro> Kilos: ongelukkig vat dit baie tyd, moeite en deursettingsvermoë om die goed behoorlik te leer
<Kilos> die ding is om die "old mindset" te breek
<kbmonkey> watter skool is die inetpro en Kilos? iskien moet ek job direksie verander
<inetpro> kbmonkey: skole het nie baie geld nie
<Kilos> inetpro, se kinders se skool kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> ja dis waar inetpro. maar ek is unemployed nou 
<kbmonkey> reg so boffins, op daai noot is dit terug na die studies :D
<Kilos> yeah 10% of something is better than 100% of nothing
<kbmonkey> +1 Kilos 
<Kilos> mooi leer kbmonkey 
<Kilos> sien jou later weer
<inetpro> Kilos: die ander groot ding is dat ons nog baie aandag moet gee aan die algemene publiek en hulle net in kennis stel van die alternatiewe en die logiese voordele daarvan
<inetpro> die onderwysers luister elke dag na so baie verskillende opinies dat hulle skoon deurmekruis word van al die menings
<Kilos> dan is nou presies die regte tyd om dit te doen inetpro . dink jy nie so nie
<inetpro> Kilos: dit is nie die maklikste pad nie
<Kilos> wie is daar nog in julle skool wat meer weet van rekenaars as jy?
<inetpro> die bemarking van die ander opsies is eenvoudig te goed op hierdie stadium
<Kilos> die lewe is nooit maklik nie. het jy nooit geleer van Murphy nie
<Kilos> watse ander opsies is daar dan ?
<inetpro> Kilos: daai ding waar iemand 'n happie uit gesteel het kom sterk in die mark in
<Kilos> jy verloor my nou
<inetpro> Kilos: die appel :-)
<inetpro> almal soek mos deesdae ook een van daai
<Kilos> oh ja maar dis dan nuwe rekenaars en dis baie geld vuur n skool om te vind
<inetpro> Kilos: ahh, nou kom jy by 'n ander punt, ek dink nie dit is goed dat skole altyd die slegste van die sleg oet kry nie
<Kilos> ek weet dis moeilik vir julle maar miskien is ubuntu hure by skole die pad om te vat dan
<inetpro> die komper is 'n stukkie toerusting wat nodig is om werk te doen
<inetpro> sonder die regte toerusting kan jy nie werk nie
<Kilos> die hele toekoms is met rekenaars
<Kilos> wat kan n appel doen wat ons nie kan met ou gereedskap nie
<inetpro> so my opinie is dat die begroting aangepas moet word en dat kompers hoog op die prioriteit lys moet wees
<Kilos> gaan jy dan nie stry teen appels nie
<inetpro> skole moet sorg dat hulle 'n gesonde siklus ontwikkel waar alle rekenaars gereeld opgradeer word
<Kilos> die skool rekenaars is baie later modelle as myne
<inetpro> dit is in my opinie belankrik dat kundige mense wat elke dag by die skool is omsien na die goed
<Kilos> ok so hoeveel appel mense is reeds by die skole dan
<inetpro> Kilos: nee ek weet nie regtig van eniges nie maar ek het dit maar net genoem as een voorbeeld
<inetpro> ouers met verskillende opinies oor die "latest en greatest"
<Kilos> ja maar as hulle appel toe moet gaan, gaan die kostes kwaai wees en nog steeds gaan hulle kundiges nodig he
<Kilos> ja man maar waar kan n klerk of dokter of enige ander ambags mense met jou stry
<Kilos> as jy mooi dink daaroor, kinders leer vinnig nuwe dinge so hulle sal die onnies kan help met ubuntu
<inetpro> Kilos: kinders kom en gaan te veel
<inetpro> in groot skole kan dit werk met goeie leiding, maar in klein skole is dit moeilik
<Kilos> nee man, dis net tot die onnies weet wat aangaan
<Kilos> as die onnies nie in een jaar kan ubuntu leer nie dan moet hulle ander werk gaan soek anyway
<Kilos> i personaaly think it might work to get together with the education board and organize ubuntu hours at skools
<nlsthzn> hi all... anyone here want to recommend me  a good vpn sollution?
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> hey uncle Kilos 
<Kilos> i understand you guys workloads  are heavy but this is for the future of all the kids in the country
<Kilos> one last point. if schools go appel are all the parents then gonna buy their kids appels too
<Kilos> that can only be good for the second hand pc market
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> Maaz, strong
<Maaz> Kilos: What?
<Kilos> twit
<Kilos> Maaz, strong
<Maaz> Kilos My coffee is always strong. If it is too strong for you then add more milk
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<inetpro> Kilos: it's not easy to convince people that what we are doing is the right thing to do
<Kilos> eish
<inetpro> and it goes much further than just convincing one or two people
<Kilos> we need a diplomat
<inetpro> you need buy in at many levels
<inetpro> Kilos: yep
<Kilos> so then the way to go is to the education board first or the related minister
<Kilos> methinks maia is the one to approach if she can squeeze a bit more into her busy schedule
<Kilos> we need to look past all the problems and come up with the solutions
<inetpro> Kilos: sure
<Kilos> i dunno why no one is helping me here. lots of you guys must have kids involved or on the way to being involved
<Kilos> just an idea. maybe approaching carte blanche and/or 50/50 might help then they investigate the options 
<superfly> Kilos: they're probably not really interested :-/
<Kilos> in my honest opinion with school finances in the state they are in the option of buying apples would make it kinda prohibitive to most schools
<Kilos> superfly, we wont know unless someone asks them
<Kilos> Maaz, google Carte Blanche email address
<Maaz> Kilos: "Carte Blanche > M-Net" http://beta.mnet.co.za/carteblanche/StorySubmission.aspx :: "Carte Blanche > M-Net" http://beta.mnet.co.za/carteblanche/ :: "groundWork" http://www.groundwork.org.za/Resources/media_contacts.asp :: "Auditions for Carte Blanche New Plays Festival « Bunny Gumbo's Blog" http://bunnygumbo.wordpress.com/2011/07/11/auditions-for-carte-blanche-new-plays-festival/ :: "Carte Blanche - Me to You - The Home of Tatty Ted
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> Maaz, google Mnets email address
<Maaz> Kilos: "MNET - WHERE MAGIC LIVES" http://www.mnet.co.za/ :: "Mnet Home Page" http://www.azalea.net/ :: "MNET CORPORATE | WHERE MAGIC LIVES | Electronic Media Network (M ..." http://www.mnetcorporate.co.za/FlyList.aspx?Id=485 :: "M-Net - WHERE MAGIC LIVES" http://www.mnetafrica.com/ :: "Mnet-devel Info Page - lists.zooko.com Mailing Lists" http://lists.zooko.com/mailman/listinfo/mnet-devel :: "Mnet 2011 20′s Choice – Hot 20′s Voice! | 
<inetpro> Kilos: not just apples, bug #1 is still the biggest problem
<Kilos> eish
<inetpro> Kilos: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1
<Kilos> ok so we need to convince schools that one can get around that problem. First of all they can use ubuntu on existing machines so the costs of new pc's isnt there anymore. Secondly I didnt follow if the guys that tried to be refunded by not wanting windows on new pc's was successful or not.
<Kilos> if it was then schools have more savings to look forward to
<Kilos> and i am sure if the education board approaches Acer or one of the pc suppliers with the idea of getting pc's for all our schools then said supplier would think twice about whether he wants to lose all that business because of preinstalled ms
<Kilos> maybe even Mark should go onto Carte Blanche
<Kilos> do you guys think i should stop worrying about this subject now?
<Kilos> hehe well said this was
<Kilos> Babies grow up spoon fed by windows and they will one day be spoon fed windows adults.
<aquarat> meh
<aquarat> if only I had setup NAT for ssh :(
<Kilos> that doesnt sound good. if only are two bad words
<nuvolari> o/
<nuvolari> almost home time
<Kilos> yay
<nuvolari> lo oom Kilos :)
<nuvolari> hoe gaan dit?
<Kilos> lo nuvolari  goed dankie en daar
<nuvolari> goed dankie oom
<nuvolari> vandag wil ek net huistoe gaan :-/
<Kilos> mooi
<nuvolari> maar moet nog vanaad gaan klank doen
<Kilos> eish
<aquarat> yes, "if only" is a very dangerous phrase
<Kilos> doen jy dit nog steeds
<nuvolari> ja oom
<Kilos> jy sien, jy het te veel tyd op jou hande
<Kilos> hiya scar[w] 
<scar[w]> naand Kilos :)
<scar[w]> met die werk wat ek vandag doen sal hulle my hier moet weg sleep! (eksperimente)
<Kilos-> grrr
<Kilos> lo Superhuman 
<Kilos> hi smorar 
<inetpro> helo Kilos
<Kilos> hello inetpro 
<Kilos> how are you today
<inetpro> vrek moeg
 * Kilos waves to ahab land
<Kilos> eish jy word oud
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> lol
 * nlsthzn waves ... and runs for bed
<nlsthzn> nigth ya'll
<Kilos> night nlsthzn 
<Kilos> sleep tight
<inetpro> hmm...
 * inetpro wonders what happened to maaz
<Kilos> aw
<inetpro> 08/11 18:24:46 <-- cocooncrash (~mgorven@unaffiliated/cocooncrash) has quit (Ping timeout: 264 seconds)
<inetpro> 08/11 18:25:24 <-- Maaz (~Maaz@unaffiliated/cocooncrash/bot/maaz) has quit (Ping timeout: 276 seconds)
<Kilos> that sucks. no coffee now
<Kilos> been lotsa ping timeouts here today
<Kilos> seacom again?
<Kilos> or the whole cape area broke off and sank into the sea
<Kilos> hey inetpro werk jou bot nog?
<inetpro> Kilos: yip, my bot werk nog maar hy word net bietjie min gebruik
<inetpro> wel minder as ek gedink het dat ons hom sou gebruik
<inetpro> ons het deesdae te veel keuses 
<Kilos> waar?
<inetpro> IRC is deesdae nie meer goed genoeg vir ander mense nie
<Kilos> eish
<inetpro> Kilos: ek gebruik dit intern
<inetpro> nie op freenode nie
<Kilos> oh jy meen die ander by die werk?
<inetpro> Kilos: yep
<inetpro> Kilos: wat maak jy so laat vanaand?
<Kilos> night everyone . sleep tight.
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> dis te koud nou
#ubuntu-za 2011-08-12
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<Kilos> marcog, coffee on
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> morning cocooncrash where is our bot please?
<Kilos> our/your
<superfly> morning Kilos
<Kilos> morning tumbleweed can you help me please
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s21FRR0jnT
<tumbleweed> Kilos: it's not obvious what the problem is, could be one of many things
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> and its all through the three diffent recovery modes of the maverick updates
<Kilos> maybe a clean install
<tumbleweed> that'll certainly do the trick
<tumbleweed> oh, hang on
<tumbleweed> are you saying the only problem is that the text is tiny?
<Kilos> and it doesnt complete the recovery
<tumbleweed> I'm not sure what you mean by "complete the recovery"
<tumbleweed> boot to recovery mode just brings you to a menu
<Kilos> but once i am in maverick text is normal again
<tumbleweed> that just sounds like a framebuffer for text mode, so it's using your native resolution
<Kilos> if you run the recovery mode it does hundreds of checks looks like but now it stops half way
<tumbleweed> no, it doesn't sound like it's running any checks, not stopping half way
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> only prob with a clean install is the updates. i have already turned off the last 2 to stretch my data
<tumbleweed> I don't see any reason that you'd need to re-install, everything seems fine
<Kilos> maverick is much slower, and before the recovery used to fix that
<tumbleweed> slower than what?
<tumbleweed> slower when doing what?
<Kilos> slower than it was before the power cuts and breaking grub
<Kilos> from boot to opening evolution and anything else
<tumbleweed> how much slower?
<Kilos> similar to winsucks when baddly fragmented
<Kilos> well boot alone has gone from 55 secs to 1min 30secs
<tumbleweed> sorry, I have no idea what would cause that, but you may find it'll get faster (if ureadahead learns what to read ahead)
<Kilos> other things maybe 30 secs or a bit more slower than before
<Kilos> maybe thats whats broken
 * tumbleweed can't help with that
<Kilos> i will see what i can find
<Kilos> ty tumbleweed 
<inetpro> good morning
<Kilos> lo inetpro 
<inetpro> Kilos: hi
<Kilos> hard in sa without maaz
<Kilos> Maaz, hello
<Maaz> Sup Kilos
<Kilos> Maaz, wb
<Maaz> Thank you so much Kilos my good good friend
<Kilos> Maaz, where werte you
<Maaz> Kilos: Excuse me?
<Kilos> Maaz, where were you
<Maaz> Kilos: I am your new robot overlord
<Kilos> hee hee
 * Kilos dances a jig
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> cocooncrash, ty
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, gracias amigo
<Maaz> ¡de nada compadre
 * inetpro getting very hungry
<inetpro> Maaz: wb
<Maaz> Thank you so much inetpro my good good friend
 * nlsthzn waves
<inetpro> hi nlsthzn
<nlsthzn> Hey inetpro ... How are things?
 * inetpro enjoying a kfc hawaiin burger meal
<nlsthzn> nice
<inetpro> now that was very nice
<inetpro> nlsthzn: what you up to on that side?
<nlsthzn> Not to much... just had my few days off (which was good, except that I have been unable to switch my day and night back after night shift)... I am back to work tomorrow and I only got up now at 2 pm here :/
<inetpro> nlsthzn: eish
<inetpro> nlsthzn: and you going back to do more night shift?
<nlsthzn> inetpro, no, day shift tomorrow... and now I will struggle to sleep tonight... so I will be working on zombie mode :p
<inetpro> eina
<nlsthzn> amanica, hey... you have posted on severedfifth.com right?
<amanica> nlsthzn: yeah, thats me
<amanica> your name sounded southafrican :)
<amanica> and I think I saw you on the ubuntu-za mailinglist recently
<nlsthzn> Yup :) (stranger from Severed Fifth Forum btw ;))
<amanica> yeah, figured that
<nlsthzn> oh cool :)
<nlsthzn> supper time... brb
<amanica> thats early. enjoy
<nlsthzn> :p not that early where I am 
<Kilos> amanica, he is in the UAE
<Kilos> coupla hours ahead of us
<amanica> ah, Kilos. thx
<Kilos> yw
<Kilos> hi kbmonkey hows the studies going
<kbmonkey> hello Kilos 
<kbmonkey> its great!
<Kilos> thats nice to hear
<kbmonkey> its nice to be :)
<kbmonkey> Maaz coffee on!
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<kbmonkey> internet was in bad shape so i wrestled with the automated telkom voice prompts. 
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<kbmonkey> at least ten voice prompts before you talk to a person. wow
<Kilos> the cell peeps are just as bad
<Kilos> very frustrating
<Kilos> and they like to believe you are stupid so they can feed you anything and you will be happy
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for kbmonkey!
<Kilos> aw i was slow
 * Kilos sulks
<kbmonkey> ah thanks Maaz 
<kbmonkey> ah np Kilos i can have a coffee marathon
<kbmonkey> Maaz coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Righto
<Kilos> superfly, do you use dragon player. ian says it needs plugins by him but cant find them
<Kilos> inetpro, ^^
<Kilos> i should never have given ian kubuntu, now im lost
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for kbmonkey and Kilos!
<kbmonkey> Maaz thanks 
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Sure
<Kilos> Maaz, dankie man
<Maaz> Groot plesier my vriend
<kbmonkey> never heard of dragon player. video?
<Kilos> yeah ian says its in his new install
<Kilos> i use vlc , plays anything
<kbmonkey> is that the default player for kubuntu i wonder
<kbmonkey> +1 vic vlc
<Kilos> Maaz, google dragon player in kubuntu natty
<Maaz> Kilos: "Kubuntu 11.04 Sneak Peek [UDS Cookie] | Apachelogger's Log" http://apachelog.wordpress.com/2010/12/03/kubuntu-11-04-sneak-peek-uds-cookie/ :: "[kubuntu] Dragon Player - no video tearing? - Ubuntu Forums" http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1361324 :: "Old Nabble - kubuntu-devel - Proposals for Natty from Ubuntu ..." http://old.nabble.com/Proposals-for-Natty-from-Ubuntu-Italian-User-td30738621.html :: "A newbie's report on Kubun
<kbmonkey> Maaz google kubuntu default video player
<Maaz> kbmonkey: "[kubuntu] Kaffeine black screen & no audio - Ubuntu Forums" http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1814046 :: "Feature Tour | Kubuntu" http://www.kubuntu.org/feature-tour :: "Kubuntu 10.10 Maverick Meerkat | Kubuntu" http://www.kubuntu.org/news/by-tag/kubuntu-1010-maverick-meerkat :: "Kubuntu Alpha Releases | Kubuntu" http://www.kubuntu.org/news/by-tag/kubuntu-alpha-releases :: "RestrictedFormats - Community Ubuntu Documentatio
<superfly> Kilos: he should install kubuntu-restricted-extras, which might be in the "multiverse" repository
<Kilos> oh ty superfly 
<Kilos> sigh. now he asks if he can do that via cli superfly 
<Kilos> and he not even near the pc
<kbmonkey> you can kilos
<Kilos> lo |
<kbmonkey> oh
<superfly> Kilos: eh?
<Kilos> he wants to know can he use cli to get restricted extras
<Kilos> or has kde got same kinda update manager
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> software centre?
<kbmonkey> it does, 
<kbmonkey> hang on
<Kilos> ty kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> we can give him a link to the ubuntu help that shows how to enable restricted extras on kubuntu
<kbmonkey> the cli method would be: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Kilos> ok that will do ty kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> but before that one needs to enable the "multiverse" repo, which ... you...um..
<Kilos> i mail this info to him and when he gets a break at work he plays on his pc
<kbmonkey> 1) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine
<kbmonkey> and
<kbmonkey> 2) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<kbmonkey> those two should do it :)
<Kilos> dankie man
<kbmonkey> yw :)
<Kilos> kbmonkey, ian says ty very much
<Kilos> hes my brat
<kbmonkey> glad i could help Kilos!
<superfly> Kilos: why would one not be able to install packages on the command line?
<Kilos> i dont open mails i use evolution
<Kilos> oops
<Kilos> just the restricted extras superfly 
<Kilos> he doesnt know what command to use to get them
<superfly> Kilos: it's a package, just like any other
<Kilos> and i did it in software centre if i member
<Kilos> the plugins?
<Kilos> he has the dragon player but its plugins cant be found
<kbmonkey> the codecs to play the videos? those links should fix that. he will likely need internet too
<Kilos> thats why his pc is at worked they got uncapped
<inetpro> Kilos: sup?
<Kilos> lo inetpro ian was sukkling with dragon player and i not a kubuntu guy
<inetpro> Kilos: kubuntu/ubuntu all the same in the bavk-ends
<Kilos> i told him to use vlc but he said he already has that thing
<inetpro> back-ends*
<Kilos> so where does he come from with this dragon player then
<inetpro> Kilos: I think it's the default video player or such
<inetpro> I've never really used it
<Kilos> what do you use?
<kbmonkey> hmmm lets see. i have qemu and kubuntu live iso
 * inetpro is not a multimedia freak
<kbmonkey> im a music freak
<Kilos> ian watches lotsa christian videos
<kbmonkey> im quite happy with mpd music player daemon )
<kbmonkey> Kilos you will like this music player. its all cli
<Kilos> i use vlc for everything
<inetpro> Kilos: vlc should be ok, though I have found that it's worth installing mplayer in the past
<Kilos> lol no man ian loves cli i like using my mouse where possible
<kbmonkey> ek grap net ;)
<inetpro> but I think vlc these days should be enough
<Kilos> vlc even plays .amr stuff of cells
<inetpro> but dragon player should also be ok, I think
<Kilos> well we see what he says tomorrow
<Kilos> he broke his dpkg yesterday
<Kilos> and today after work i told him about the recovery goody
<Kilos> and its fixed
<kbmonkey> good :) im glad we're not working with dynamite here :)
<Kilos> his screen goes black after a while and cant find where to tell it not to
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i shoulda copied kubuntu cd so i could see what he is talking about
<inetpro> the big thing about this multimedia stuff is that we are still sitting with lots of dmr mentality in the software world
<inetpro> s/dmr/drm/
<Kilos> the minute he saw kde he said he prefers it to gnome so my cd went
<Kilos> what mentality is that inetpro 
<inetpro> Kilos: it's the defective by design mentality
<Kilos> hee hee hee
<inetpro> Digital Rights Management
<kbmonkey> it means some people own the rights to play video formats, and you have to pay them if you want to put it in your product.
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> i stick with vlc. even used it on winsucks
<kbmonkey> so ubuntu cant put it in by default, because otherwise ubuntu has to pay
<Kilos> oh i see
<inetpro> thanks kbmonkey
<Kilos> die jong mense slim man
<inetpro> Kilos: that's exactly why
<kbmonkey> thats the very simple version. copyright law gets messy very quickly :p
 * inetpro agrees with kbmonkey
<inetpro> and then you get patents
<inetpro> even worse
<kbmonkey> so many patent trolls popping up lately. makes me cross hey
<Kilos> too many legal issues in everything nowadays
<kbmonkey> i need to go make some tea
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> kbmonkey: watch out, making tea might be patented as well
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> inetpro: Righto
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos and inetpro!
<inetpro> Maaz: ngiyabonga
<Maaz> inetpro: What?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> Maaz, thanks man
<Maaz> Kilos It gives me great pleasure to serve a bunch of geeks :-)
<kbmonkey> Maaz rusks please
<Maaz> Sorry kbmonkey I only have Romany Creams today
<kbmonkey> chocolate!
<kbmonkey> Maaz romany creams please!!!
<Maaz> Only 2 kbmonkey Otherwise no one else gets any
 * kbmonkey chomps
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> hmm... he ate them all?
<kbmonkey> some real ones would be good right now
<Kilos> Maaz, and rusks
<Maaz> I hid them away Kilos Pm me and I'll tell you where they are
<Kilos> yeah i love them cookies
<kbmonkey> he lied to me! he hid the rusks and said there only romany's!
<Kilos> Maaz, dankie man
<Maaz> Groot plesier my vriend
<kbmonkey> he he maaz code TELL_LIES = 1
<kbmonkey> is maaz a pybot?
 * inetpro lol
<kbmonkey> still need to make a irc bot
<kbmonkey> i made a service bot that worked with mxit then mxit changed their protocol :p
<Kilos> that must be a massive job
<inetpro> kbmonkey: http://ibid.omnia.za.net/
<kbmonkey> which was actually just a modified xmpp
<kbmonkey> well kilos i wanted to make a word game that us friends could play
<kbmonkey> kind of like balderdash
<kbmonkey> it was great fun that game! a irc/xmpp version might be fun to make
<Kilos> where you gonna find the time
<inetpro> kbmonkey: just join the ibid guys
<kbmonkey> i'll have to make it kilos because if i want to find a coding job, i'll need to keep on learning ;)
<Kilos> ah
<inetpro> kbmonkey: see also https://launchpad.net/ibid
<kbmonkey> thanks inetpro i will have a look!
<Kilos> kbmonkey, Maaz is an ibid
<kbmonkey> ah ibid seems perfect!
<inetpro> kbmonkey: check who did it
<kbmonkey> :)
<Kilos> who inetpro 
<Kilos> i no go see
<inetpro> Kilos: https://launchpad.net/~ibid-core/+members
<Kilos> ok i wget that
<Kilos> oh yes
<Kilos> kbmonkey, what was the -o after wget for
<Kilos> i read man but it above me
<inetpro> Kilos: members are Jonathan Hitchcock, Max Rabkin, Michael Gorven, Russell Cloran & Stefano Rivera
<Kilos> all our guys
<Kilos> i dunno max
<Kilos> or russel
<kbmonkey> wget --help should tell you the options, i cant remember
<inetpro> Kilos: lynx is much easier than wget
<inetpro> lynx https://launchpad.net/~ibid-core/+members
<kbmonkey> yes Kilos i know you said lynx is confusing but once you used to it... :)
<Kilos> you just put that in cli?
<inetpro> Kilos: yep
<inetpro> and to quit lynx is just q
<kbmonkey> write down the 5 commands you most likely to use, like go to a url, moving around a page, and following links. 
<Kilos> wow i was opening it and then trying to work things out
<kbmonkey> then use those for a day, and go back and write down more commands you might use
<kbmonkey> il learn it with you he he. 
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> actually to quit lynx is q and q again
<Kilos> its easy if you just put that in cli
<inetpro> or a single capital Q
<inetpro> Kilos: once inside lynx just press h for help
<inetpro> so just remember q for quit and h for help
<Kilos> ok looks good so far
<kbmonkey> im installing lynx now
<kbmonkey> oh.. tea...
<inetpro> Kilos: then you go and and down to highlight a link and press -> to follow the link or <- to go back
<inetpro> oops, go up and down to highlight
<Kilos> oh i entered
<Kilos> yes
<kbmonkey> ? for help. i like this.
<Kilos> even got help for beginners
<inetpro> Kilos: better help than most other software
<Kilos> remember we tried it over a year ago
<Kilos> but i have forgotten it all
<inetpro> Kilos: remember you have come a very long way
<Kilos> was spoiled with lotsa data
<Kilos> nee man ek sukkel nog
<kbmonkey> does lynx keep track of how much data it has received?
<inetpro> Kilos: you had many other challenges back then
<Kilos> moet nog steeds vra vir hulp hele tyd
<inetpro> Kilos: dis nie 'n probleem nie
<inetpro> kbmonkey: use vnstat
<kbmonkey> ek vra maar elka dag ook Kilos 
<Kilos> lol ja die vlieg smile nou dat die apie hier is. hy kry blaas kans
<inetpro> kbmonkey: ek ook
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> see kbmonkey  iwore those two out
<Kilos> they spent days with me
<Kilos> weeks actually
<Kilos> its a wonder they got any work done
<kbmonkey> they had shell shock from all the questions
<inetpro> haha
<Kilos> in the beginning i was super doff
<kbmonkey> kilos if you read some of the funny pc support stories online, you will feel like einstein!
<kbmonkey> ;)
 * inetpro agrees with kbmonkey
<kbmonkey> wow lynx is fast
<Kilos> wget also but when you open it with a browser the browser still steals data even though offline
<kbmonkey> yes
<Kilos> so i go offline before opening them now
<kbmonkey> i want to monitor lynx and chrome separately and try see the difference in data usage
<Kilos> why would they go fiddle online mif the page is here
<kbmonkey> lynx == no annoying javascript and plugins and things to steal data
<inetpro> kbmonkey: lynx will win that war by far
<kbmonkey> because some images in html poiont to absolute URL's kilos, it goes online to fetch the image data
<kbmonkey> my spelling is bad today. cold fingers.
<Kilos> yes but those pages i was using were text
<Kilos> you just typing too fast
<inetpro> Kilos: firefox checks for updates etc
<Kilos> i have purged ff
<Kilos> hate the fox
<inetpro> Kilos: eish
<Kilos> always wants to upgrade as well
<inetpro> others are worse
<Kilos> what??
<Kilos> no
<inetpro> Kilos: you can disable most of the stuffs
<Kilos> epiphany hasnt once asked to upgrade in the update manager
<inetpro> not everyone has your limitations
<inetpro> and updates are a necessary evil these days
<Kilos> i wonder if the latest upgrade of linux image and all will fix my recovery tool in the grub menu
<Kilos> because pc slow since that broke
<Kilos> yeah inetpro but the fox has something new every few days
<inetpro> Kilos: it depends how you installed it
<Kilos> default
<inetpro> Kilos: and as I said you can disable that
<Kilos> and normal updates till 2 updates back
<inetpro> just go to advanced and disabled check for updates
<Kilos> i will get it again if i ever get to aus 
<inetpro> disable*
<Kilos> but now every meg counts
<Kilos> i gonna sukkel if i get there cause you guys will be 8 hours behind
<Kilos> haai inetpro hoe gaan dit met die hoender boerdery
<inetpro> Kilos: then there's multiple other tricks you can play with
<Kilos> nie die wat hondekos was nie
<inetpro> How to Save and Monitor Bandwidth when using Firefox http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/how-to-save-and-monitor-bandwidth-when-using-firefox/
<Kilos> what tricks?
<Kilos> data stretching tricks?
<inetpro> Block Images
<inetpro> Go to the Tools >> Options dialog in Firefox. In the content tab, uncheck ‘Load Images Automatically’.
<inetpro> Block Obtrusive and Bandwidth Consuming ads using Adblock Plus
<Kilos> nee man for now i will do without the fox
<inetpro> Block Javascript, Java and other Special Executable Content from running with Noscript
<Kilos> i had addblock on
<inetpro> Cap Download/Upload rates and monitor your bandwidth consumption
<inetpro> ens ens
<Kilos> but even going to my blog was using data so i stopped that as well;
<inetpro> Kilos: my hoenders is ok nou
<Kilos> het jy al n paar varkies
<inetpro> ek dink daai buurman se honne is moeg van oor die heining spring nou
<Kilos> hulle word vet op die doeie kuikens
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> Kilos: nee jong, my boerdery gaan maar swak, te min tyd daarvoor
<inetpro> ek probeer nog eers weer opvang by die werk voor ek weer allerhande dingetjies begin
<Kilos> miskien as jy bietjie ouer is
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> die skool het baie van my ure gevreet
<Kilos> dit lyk my julle werk almal meer as verlede jaar
<inetpro> dit gaan maar dol, altyd meer om te doen as wat daar tyd is in 'n dag om te doen
<Kilos> irc is maar stil hier by ons deesdae
<Kilos> en hoe meer jy doen hoe meer verwag die baas
<Kilos> grrr
<inetpro> Kilos: dis ook waar
<inetpro> altyd iets nuuts om te leer
<Kilos> laaste ding inetpro gebruik evolution ook TCP
<inetpro> Kilos: TCP/IP is die hartklop van moderne kommunikasie
<kbmonkey> evolution gebruik IMAP or POP depending how it is setup. they use ports 21/22 afaik
<Kilos> mine is pop
<Kilos> what i mean is it doesnt use one of my browser hey?
<Kilos> direct same as irc?
<inetpro> Kilos: die browser praat hoofsaaklik met poort 80 na 'n web server
<inetpro> POP is tipies poort 110
<inetpro> IMAP = ??
<Kilos> waar is hierdie poorte
<inetpro> TCP/IP is maar net 'n protokol
<inetpro> hmm... miskien ook nie so eenvoudig nie
<inetpro> eintlik meer 'n stel van protokolle
<Kilos> basically evolution will still do mail with all browser purged hey?
<inetpro> maar die basiese beginsel is dat rekenaars met mekaar gesels met standaard poorte 
<inetpro> die web server byvoorbeeld sit en wag vir enige rekenaar om met hom te gesels op poort 80
<Kilos> ok
<inetpro> maar die klient sal byvoorbeeld 'n ander poort nommer gebruik waar die inligting terugvloei
<Kilos> ok dan manne. baie dankie vir al die hulp en kennis. slaap lekker
<Kilos> see you all tomorrow again
<inetpro> Kilos: lekker slaap
<Kilos> dankie
<kbmonkey> gn Kilos 
<inetpro> hmm... so much more that one can/should explain
<inetpro> though it would probably be better to find a guide like the dummy range
<kbmonkey> i never read the dummy range of books, not sure if they worth it?
 * inetpro also avoids most stuff that needs to be purchased
<inetpro> there's so much info available for free
<kbmonkey> that ubuntu pocket guide is pretty good!
<inetpro> just not always in laymans terms
<kbmonkey> everybody has to learn sometime he he
<inetpro> I must find a guide that I save long ago
<inetpro> saved*
<inetpro> think it's at the office
<inetpro> ahh... found it
<inetpro> Teach Yourself TCP/IP in 14 Days
<kbmonkey> some heavy reading for a friday night.
<inetpro> that book should be available somewhere on the net
<inetpro> this stuff is always worth reading again and again
<inetpro> Daryl's TCP/IP Primer  also seems like a good place to start at http://www.ipprimer.com/overview.cfm
 * inetpro was playing with iperf at the office today
<inetpro> a very very nice ustility
<inetpro> in fact an excellent open source tool, for testing the throughput between to points on a network
<inetpro> figured that some of our servers are definitely not working properly
<inetpro> possibly a switch problem
#ubuntu-za 2011-08-13
<Wolfeyes> Morning everyone
<nlsthzn_work> Alo Wolfeyes :)
<Wolfeyes> HEYA nlsthzn_work 
<Wolfeyes> oops
<nlsthzn_work> oops?
<Wolfeyes> The caps ^
<Kilos> morning superfly Wolfeyes 
<Kilos> and hi to all you other peeps
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<superfly> morning Kilos
 * nlsthzn-work waves
<Kilos> hiya nlsthzn-work 
<nlsthzn-work> Hey Uncle Kilos :)
<Kilos> Maaz, whats for 
<Maaz> Kilos: Excuse me?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> Maaz, sorry
<Maaz> Kilos, don't do it again!
<Kilos> Maaz, ok
<Maaz> Kilos: Sorry...
<inetpro> good morning kilo[tab]
<inetpro> oh and hi everyone else
 * nlsthzn-work waves 
<sakhi> hi inetpro 
<inetpro> heh sakhi
<inetpro> and nlsthzn-work
<nlsthzn-work> What's up?
<inetpro> hmm... was just typing what's up at #ubuntu-za today?
<nlsthzn-work> :) so I guess we are both out of the loop :p
<inetpro> nlsthzn-work: I guess so, how do we get in it?
<nlsthzn-work> I'm not sure... while it is only the two of us talking I think we are a bit stuffed :)
<inetpro> nlsthzn-work: I see you are back at work?
<inetpro> you survived the zombie feeling of yedterday
<inetpro> yesterday*
<nlsthzn-work> not really... I basically didn't sleep a wink last night... today has been torture (but it is almost passed... one more hour to go) during Ramadan thet change the working hours, so day shift is one hour less and night shift one more... really glad about that today :D
<inetpro> lucky fish!
<inetpro> nlsthzn-work: I'm sure you'll be sleeping without problems tonight
<nlsthzn-work> That or sadly I won't be with you all tomorrow (having lost all my marbles and ran naked into the desert)
<nlsthzn-work> ... I suspect if I get to see the Boks play online they are sure to put me to sleep :/
<nlsthzn-work> http://www.khanacademy.org/
<nlsthzn-work> That is pretty awesome!
<nlsthzn-work> time for home "YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!" .... ZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<Kilos> good evening fellas
<Kilos> naand inetpro apie nuvolari superfly 
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<superfly> evening Kilos
<superfly> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> superfly: Done
<kbmonkey> morning Kilos and superfly 
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> goeie more Kilos
<inetpro> and good evening to every other body
<superfly> hiya kbmonkey
<superfly> evening inetpro
<Kilos> yo Ludo 
<superfly> ohi Ludo
<Ludo> Hi Kilos and superfly
<inetpro> heh wb Ludo
<Ludo> hi inetpro thx
<Ludo> should be studying so i decided rather to visit you guys :D
<Kilos> yay
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos and superfly!
<Kilos> very lonely here at times
<Kilos> Maaz, ank rusks
<Maaz> Kilos: *blink*
<Kilos> Maaz, and rusks
<Maaz> I hid them away Kilos Pm me and I'll tell you where they are
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<Ludo> so seeing i was out of the loop for a long time what is za's general feeling on unity?
<superfly> Ludo: there are 3 camps
<superfly> Those who love it
<superfly> those who hate it
<superfly> and those who use KDE :-P
<Ludo> and those who do not care?
<Kilos> lol
<Ludo> oh :P
<Ludo> I became a big Qt supporter but not so big into KDE
<Ludo> but at the moment i'm on XP so i can not really comment on anything.
<superfly> I can't stand Gnome
<Kilos> eina
<Ludo> superfly xfce?
 * inetpro agrees with superfly
<superfly> I mean, it's OK, but I find the lack of customisability really irritating
<Ludo> i wish there was a xfce like project using Qt
<inetpro> qt = kde
<inetpro> kde = qt
<Ludo> superfly i find gnome very customisable(frek there goes the english again) but kde just have to much options for me.
<kbmonkey> I don't mind qt but so far have managed to keep qt, kde and gnome dependencies off my system
<kbmonkey> I find openbox very, very customizable, but you get your hands very dirty doing so! great fun
<Kilos> lol , how you get your hands dirty onna pc
<Ludo> Kilos easy open it up and look at all the dust in it ;) whenever i do some pc repairs my hands always gets dirty.
<kbmonkey> yup!
<Kilos> oh i use a compressor for that
<kbmonkey> kilos i once serviced a pc from a couple farmers in the midlands. some of them had hornets nests inside! can you believe it...
 * Ludo will in the near future(2 years *cough*cough*) use a unix based OS for his personal OS.
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> shame Ludo  thats hard
<kbmonkey> you should Ludo :)
<Kilos> hey kbmonkey how did you get to be linux oriented
<Kilos> if everything is ms at schools and varsities
<Ludo> kbmonkey i remember a story where a unix box was found at a car dealership with daga cement on it just working with ethernet and power.
<Ludo> kbmonkey next job i will insist on using the OS of my choice :P but at the moment one of the software packages is very Windows based and I do dual boot but never really into 
<Ludo> Ubuntu :/ So rinstall windows xp every 6 months and relay heavily on portable apps!
<kbmonkey> I was a job monkey kilos so i could use what OS i wanted. i didnt have a pc for a long time, finally i bought one and put ubuntu on first thing
<kbmonkey> my job was programming application for windows pc's lol
<Kilos> i often wonder what or how people get involved with linux
<Kilos> ah
<kbmonkey> i knew of linux about 2001 at a computer college where we worked on caldera and red hat
<Ludo> one of my pet peeves is using the term linux if you refer to a whole OS
<Kilos> Ludo, you lucky its only every 6 months
<kbmonkey> that's how i found out, because didnt have internet to discover all these things :)
<kbmonkey> what do you mean Ludo?
<Kilos> sorry Ludo in my case ubuntu
<kbmonkey> like, "I am a Linux!"
 * Kilos loves ubuntu, and gnome
<Ludo> Kilos actually when ever i feel my windows box is slow or comprimised. But since i started using portable apps and watch what i install the box is going on ok... not bad for software that is 10 years old +!
<Kilos> lol like mine, early p4
<Kilos> started onna p3  with 8.04
<Ludo> kbmonkey linux is a kernel not a operating system. So the open source crowd decided lets brand all linux based operating systems as linux for marketing.
<Ludo> and i don't like that.
<Ludo> Red hat and Ubuntu is different operating systems just based on the same tech...
<Ludo> anybody here tried the debian/hurd distro?
<kbmonkey> oh, yes, they are different flavored linux distros :)
<kbmonkey> hurd is GNU, not debian
<kbmonkey> that's richard stallmans baby :)
<Ludo> kbmonkey http://www.debian.org/ports/hurd/
<kbmonkey> i'd love to try it, need to wait to get it
<kbmonkey> what? debian ported to hurd? wow! thanks Ludo!
 * Ludo still wants a minux 3 distro :D
<Ludo> yea saw it on reddit a week or two ago, its finally production ready or something like that.
<Ludo> kbmonkey you migh find it interesting that debian can also run on freebsd
<Ludo> instead of using the linux kernel
 * inetpro settled on kubuntu since it's also based on debian
<kbmonkey> Kilos if you are confused, the linux kernel is the brains of all distros. hurd and freebsd are just different kernels, different brains if you will :)
<Kilos> ah ty kbmonkey 
<Ludo> inetpro i wonder how far it have strayed from debian... for inovation and stuff
<kbmonkey> that was some fine tea
<kbmonkey> how is lynx going Kilos ?
<Kilos> didnt do much today but after last night i understand it better ty
<Kilos> the pro quite clevver at times
<Kilos> i am still trying to find where that recovery goodie is hihing
<kbmonkey> that grub recovery thingy?
<Ludo> lynx the web browser?
<Kilos> yeah but i dont think it is in grub because i am sure it fixes lots
<kbmonkey> yes Ludo we are learning to use lynx
<Kilos> like it fixed ian dpkg yesterday
<Ludo> for that emergency google session when x11 dies on you ;)
<kbmonkey> he he
<kbmonkey> i tried irssi and centerim too for cli irc
<Kilos> kbmonkey, what about weechat
 * Ludo still want to spend a lot of time learning vim
<Kilos> maia uses it all the time
<Ludo> but not on a windows box because before i can stop my hands i have opened notepad++ instead of gvim :P
<Kilos> i tried it but xchat suits me better
<kbmonkey> gedit or vi
<Kilos> Ludo, YOU CAN GET XCHAT ON WONDOWS TOO
<Kilos> sorry
<Kilos> typo
<kbmonkey> i navigate my windows with vi-luike keys, and web browser too, and music player too, lol
<kbmonkey> Kilos you do, but they charge for it
<Kilos> no
<Ludo> Kilos yip i know what way back when the world was good i bought mirc licence
<kbmonkey> the linux version is free. he he
<Kilos> Maaz, google xchat for win xp
<Maaz> Kilos: "XChat for Windows" http://xchat.org/windows/ :: "xchat.org • View topic - XChat 2.0.9 WinXP Font Issue" http://forum.xchat.org/viewtopic.php?t=25 :: "XCHAT FAQ" http://xchat.org/faq/ :: "X-Chat 2 for Windows" http://www.silverex.org/ :: "Download - X-Chat 2 for Windows" http://www.silverex.org/download/ :: "XChat - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XChat :: "Windows XP Tips - Programs - XChat‏ - YouT
<kbmonkey> but you get other chat irc chat clients that are free too 
<inetpro> Ludo: as long as sabdfl and others are involved with ubuntu it will stay very close to debian
<Ludo> kbmonkey you get a free windows version aswell compiled by some hackers with extra bot "code" int it ;)
<Kilos> one of those up there work
<kbmonkey> you do Ludo its called YChat iirc ;) but its not the official one
<Ludo> http://www.silverex.org/download/
<Ludo> inetpro cool
<kbmonkey> you can irc with telnet too but thats a bit much :p
 * Ludo has a irc client he have written himself some years ago... *gulp* like 10 years ago O_o i'm getting old!
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> that is cool Ludo! 
<Kilos> i like xchat. it is very user friendly
<kbmonkey> i wrote an xmpp one :p
<Ludo> but i like that one bash quote. IRC is like notepad only multiplayer
<kbmonkey> ha ha! it is!
<kbmonkey> without undo or erase
<Ludo> kbmonkey you mean *cough* jabber
<kbmonkey> :p
<Ludo> you ever played around with jingle?
<kbmonkey> nope
<Ludo> if google wave evertook of it would have put xmpp on the map. now i don't feel like xmpp is that big.
<Ludo> i only know about google talk and mxit using it for anything interesting in my life.
<kbmonkey> its a great protocol IMHO, I dont think it will disappear too soon
<inetpro> yikes
<Ludo> kbmonkey i also don't think it will ever disappear but it is a bit heavy with a lot of over head.
<Ludo> inetpro ?
<inetpro> xmpp is what keeps most IM software afloat
<inetpro> these days*
<Ludo> but thinking of it facebook also uses xmpp if i remember correctly.
<inetpro> exactly
<Ludo> inetpro the only real big guys i know that uses it is google(and maybe fb now) msn and skype(other to big players) all use their own protocal
<Ludo> sorry for all my mistakes
<inetpro> Ludo: I bet that even BBM is based on it
<inetpro> and even whatsapp and others
<inetpro> floss no no longer be ignored
<kbmonkey> good point inetpro! they probably do
<inetpro> the sad part is that big corporates are still finding ways to hide how they integrate it
<kbmonkey> yes google wave is great, a shame half the world doesn't have the bandwidth for it
<inetpro> a lot of the functionality of wave has been built into G+
<Ludo> inetpro I'm pretty sure BBM uses it own protocol: http://www.quora.com/What-is-the-protocol-for-BlackBerry-Messenger
<Ludo> inetpro it also depends on the license to force corporates to share their secrets or not, i'm not a big fan of the gpl but the lgpl makes a lot of more sense for me and the whole gpl v3 thing is very interesting.
<inetpro> Ludo: hmm, that article still doesn't explain a lot
<kbmonkey> Chuck Norris protocol design method has no status, requests or responses, only commands
<inetpro> kbmonkey: who is Chuck Norris?
<Kilos> hehe
<Ludo> true but to assume bbm is based on xmpp is a bad assumption. the article just say its a proprietary protocol
<Ludo> one that helps roits :P
<inetpro> Ludo: actually I was hoping somebody would come with more info :-)
 * inetpro has been wondering about what they use
<inetpro> roits?
<Ludo> riots* sorry and i'm talking about the england riots
<inetpro> ahh :-)
<inetpro> Kilos: please define assumption for us
<Ludo> inetpro all i know is that the "free internet" and bbm is a great marketing move.
<Kilos> lol
 * inetpro didn't think it had anything to do with riots 
<Kilos> he assumed his pants were down and they werent
<inetpro> eish
<inetpro> not that one
<Kilos> the act of taking for granted
<Kilos> Maaz, define assumption
<Maaz> Kilos: Assumption \As*sump"tion\ (?; 215), n. [OE. assumpcioun a taking up into heaven, L. assumptio a taking, fr. assumere: cf. F. assomption. See {Assume}.] 1. The act of assuming, or taking to or upon one's self; the act of taking up or adopting. [1913 Webster]  The assumption of authority.          --Whewell. [1913 Webster]  2. The act of taking for granted, or supposing a thing without proof; supposition; unwarrantable claim. [1913 Web
<inetpro> “When you assume, you make an ass out of u and me.” ~ Oscar Wilde
<Ludo> *grin*
<inetpro> “But when assumptions are sometimes true. Then you're the ass, not me. ” ~ Bryan Yeo
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> ok, ok, enough joking around
<inetpro> what was the topic?
<Ludo> inetpro it reminds me of another quote "the great thing about standards is that there are so many to choose from"
<Ludo> inetpro xmpp and who uses it.
<inetpro> Ludo: is it important?
<Kilos> hey fellas, i go sleep now. you all be good. and sleep tight
<Ludo> depends who you are, but i don't think it is for any body here.
<Ludo> gnight Kilos
<inetpro> Kilos: good night
<Ludo> inetpro what would you rather talk about?
<inetpro> hmm... 
<inetpro> I don't really mind the topic
 * inetpro is having a lazy Saturday evening
<Ludo> well i'm doing my unisa assignment, so i just want something interesting to talk about.
<inetpro> Ludo: what is the assignment about?
<Ludo> Human-computer interaction
<inetpro> ahh
<inetpro> sounds interesting
<Ludo> and seeing i have been working in the industry for 5 years+ now and been and multiple companies i wonder if anybody in south africa really cares about it.
<inetpro> Ludo: btw, the XMPP Standards Foundation is at http://xmpp.org/ with lot of interesting info there
<Ludo> Its more something the R&D department at Apple will care about
<inetpro> Ludo: I disagree
<Ludo> inetpro thanks i looked at it very activly a couple of years ago but like a said... no one hear will really be interested in it.
<Ludo> inetpro why? please share!
<inetpro> I think it's time that we wake up and make it our own problem to think about
<inetpro> don't wait for others to start innovating
<Ludo> inetpro i will not disagree on that but i don't know of a RSA company that will spend money on it. Ok i have spent my companies time ons some UI elements but nothing at the level the text book assume one needs to spend time on it.
<inetpro> sure thing, it's a sad state of affairs but we need to turn that around
<Ludo> to be honest i see a very little time being spent on tried and tested methodologies for application development. But maybe it is just me.
<inetpro> with the floss philosophy behind us anybody can get involved at any level
<inetpro> no matter where you are and no matter who you are
<Ludo> inetpro i was at JSinSA and there was some companies that looked like they are more focused on text book stuff.
<inetpro> JSinSA?
<Ludo> Javascript in South Africa: http://www.jsinsa.com/jsinsa/index.aspx
<kbmonkey> cheers folks im going out, have fun 
<inetpro> kbmonkey: have a good night
<Ludo> night kbmonkey
<kbmonkey> you too inetpro and Ludo
<Ludo> inetpro but maybe I'm also restricting myself by only wanting to work in the 012 area
<inetpro> Ludo: I'd say there is enough scope for anybody who wants to make a difference to get involved no matter where you are
<inetpro> it's just easier said than done
<Ludo> inetpro agreed but I have some ideas I'm throwing around but its hard with a fulltime job, part time studies etc.
<inetpro> the sad part is that companies in this country are not very helpful yet
 * Ludo quickly google for ocr software
<inetpro> they are generally still very unaware of the modern way of doing things and try to re-invent the wheel way to often
<Ludo> inetpro i really agree on the whole re-invent of the wheel thing!
<Ludo> but that is a south african mentality(or maybe even human) I can see it in alot of groups not just tech
<inetpro> IMHO most businesses out there should have their own internal IT folk on a payroll
<inetpro>  While not every company would be able to keep everyone busy at all times they should allow their IT gurus to take part in FLOSS projects outside of the company in a transparent way and let them grow their own knowledge and help grow other's knowledge around them
<Ludo> inetpro I'm one of those internal IT folks ;)
<Ludo> And to be honest I'm to busy to work on FLOSS projects on company time.
<Ludo> But I activly try to make FLOSS software part of my env.
<Ludo> but atlast i joined the company a year to late and decision was made on the tech to use.
<Ludo> and now we are feeling the pain.
<inetpro> eish
<Ludo> but to be honest other tech choices like perl and erlang was also made and that did not turn out to great.
<Ludo> coming to think of it we work with a lot of FLOSS products I'm just on the wrong team :P
<Ludo> The biggest thing is business looks at some key people to make their IT dicussion and the story always goes nobody have ever been fired for choosing Oracle, Microsoft etc. 
<inetpro> haha
<inetpro> that's very easy to say that
<Ludo> well do you disagree?
<inetpro> way to many peeps are making uninformed decisions in the first place
<inetpro> and it is up to you and me to put that right
<inetpro> a lot of decisions are made based on clever marketing and powerful branding 
<inetpro> rather than basing decision on what the business needs 
<Ludo> agreed. But how do you tell a company trust me, rather then organization x with their 1000 employees and big clients?
<Ludo> for me to make decission i need to know of companies or people that can pick up where I have left if a bus hits me tonight
<Ludo> for example show me a company in gauteng that will support python development?
<inetpro> I'm sure they are around somewhere we just don't know about them
<Ludo> inetpro if you look on the gpugsa group you will see i'm not alone in search of a company that can do that.
<inetpro> gpugsa?
<inetpro> ahh Gauteng Python User Group
<Ludo> yip
<inetpro> that is sad
<Ludo> that is reality ;)
<inetpro> how long has gpugsa been around?
<Ludo> but don't let my negative opinion get you under. I personally have some plans and goals.
<Ludo> another nice quote: "life is what happens while we are making plans"
<inetpro> :-)
<inetpro> Ludo: make no mistake I share a lot of your sentiments but we can not keep doing the same things and expect to get different results , so we will need your plans
<Ludo> maybe a freelance gauteng job board will be a good project. 
<inetpro> oh and Ludo don't fall for the argument that company x with 1000 employees can ever walk into your business and continue where you left off
<inetpro> life is not that simple
<Ludo> inetpro i know we have a big contract with company x for support and it is worth nothing in my opinion
<Ludo> but it gives management some kind of "comfort"
<Ludo> inetpro "life is not that simple" meaning?
<inetpro> sure and I know some peeps who love that kind of thinking myself
<inetpro> Ludo: every business is unique
<inetpro> and companies should invest in their people rather than in products
<inetpro> products change all the time
<Ludo> investing in your people instead of products is a whole other ball game then just tech.
<Ludo> and by investing what do you mean: salary, benefits, training, working env, opertunities?
<inetpro> people will find solutions if you invest in them
<inetpro> Ludo: exactly
<Ludo> because if you mean training our company does that, but then you sign yourself to the company for x amount of time. yes you can buy yourself out. but at my level i pay for my studies myself.
<inetpro> Ludo: that is called bribery in my eyes
<Ludo> salary is normally decided by the board(or in my case manager and the board needs to aprove it) if I jump ship now I will get a pay increase of note and my current company can not compete because the board does not allow it.
<inetpro> while I understand that companies want return on investment there's a fine line that companies should not step over
<Ludo> so managers rather makes plans with contracts and big cash upfront(easier to negatiote with the board then a big salary increase) and then you sign yourself away for a year or to aswell. but there is risk for the employee and employer in this scenario aswell.
<Ludo> for work env i would love to work from home but i need to do support for in house software aswell.
<Ludo> so what investments will you like companies to make?
<inetpro> hmm... 
<Ludo> so for example we are ineed of a developer...
<inetpro> Ludo: you can either light a fire underneath people or you can light a fire within them
<Ludo> and have activly been interviewing and searching for someone. We actually employed someone last year and the person was not capable to understand what we want from him. but he was a good guy.
<Ludo> So we are two devs using this "sucky"(in my opinion) tech but we need another guy and actually a dba aswell.
<inetpro> well I guess it is easier said than done
<Ludo> I'm trying to convince management to employ two juniors and we will try to teach them the skills they need. But after one year they will jump because they now have experience.
<inetpro> that argument is wrong
<Ludo> so actually when we employ them we already need to think of a "plan" on how we will give them increases to keep them with us.
<inetpro> you should be happy when people jump because of new experience that they gained
<Ludo> (if they are capable)
<Ludo> inetpro I agree but the company that spent a lot of money to train them and get them up to speed still needs people to maintain their system.
<inetpro> you will find that many people will rather stay if you allow them to grow and gain experience 
<Ludo> agreed.
<inetpro> I think IT folk are generally stretched beyond a healthy state
<Ludo> but the business needs old system x y and z up and running and that is "boring" in geek terms so how do they keep people to maintain that systems and still grow and gain experience?
<Ludo> :)
<inetpro> we need more people to cover for each other in different areas
<inetpro> rather than depending on single individuals to know it all
<inetpro> while saying that I know it is not easy and many IT guys that I know thrive on their own
<inetpro> or rather many of them find it very difficult to work in a team
<Ludo> inetpro the problem is not always even on the IT side but one the IT people to know the business problems and that is hard, for most IT guys.
<inetpro> true
<inetpro> that is why the company x solution can not work
<inetpro> they generally don't care about your business, they care about your money
<Ludo> Well i sit with a problem where we have a arcitect that is the dream keeper, he is also very involved in the tech we use but also don't want to be to involved in the internals(See the problem here). He is a very smart guy and have a good understanding of tech, but also a big crittic of the tech industry.
<Ludo> inetpro and to be honnest how am i different?
<inetpro> ?
<Ludo> <inetpro> they generally don't care about your business, they care about your money
<inetpro> Ludo: are you just in it for the money?
<Ludo> i care about my salary, yes because i'm more on the frontline of the business to make my life simpler and to increase my salary(bonus) i'm more interested in the business but I learned to program because I wanted to write games. Now i'm writing ERP systems.
<inetpro> life is not just about money
<Ludo> inetpro to say yes i would just be lying. But to be honest the business also just see me as a tool. I joined a R&D department with promises of perl and python and unix systems. I'm now stuck with a sucky windows platform and visual programming langauge i personally hate.
<inetpro> that is just sad
<Ludo> and I did raise this concerns with my managers and they understand my problem, but I must also understand their problem. They have a big system the whole company uses that someone needs to maintain and undestand... and I'm one of he unlucky guys ;)
<Ludo> and don't get me wrong the first year on the system was interesting... but the last 8 months not so much :P
<inetpro> eish
<Ludo> and its unfair but with my very vocal ways have i been branded a bit as a complainer... which is not right but also not wrong. I should rather come up with solutions.
<inetpro> Ludo: get another hobby
<Ludo> and trust me I'm activly trying.
<Ludo> inetpro *grin* you just reminded me of a quote my dad use to share...
<Ludo> "If you want to be happy with your life make your hobby your job" I would agree with it but only with one change: "Don't make your only hobby your job"!
<inetpro> sometimes you just have to be patient
<Ludo> inetpro tech is who and what I am... that makes me good at my job :)
<inetpro> Ludo: tech is not everything 
<Ludo> or so I have been told, I personally feel very stupid!
<Ludo> you can see it in my use of language :P
<Ludo> inetpro I agree and I try to maintain a active social life and do other stuff.
<inetpro> Ludo: it's very good to be passionate about your job but sometimes you just need to step outside of your comfort zone
<Ludo> inetpro for example?
<inetpro> get involved in something else
<Ludo> inetpro that takes time... time i don't have with studies and work.
<inetpro> don't worry, you'll get there
<Ludo> you must understand i'm sitting at home on a saterday night complaining to you and doing a assignment while friends are out at news cafe.
<Ludo> Because this thing should be done by monday with 2 other assignments follwing him next monday and all I rather want to do is learn more about the google closure library!
<inetpro> hah, forget about what others do, it's not really important
<Ludo> oh and go out with my friends :P
 * inetpro should stop wasting Ludo's time
<Ludo> no! I enjoy the conversastion!
<Ludo> btw do you think it is unrealistic to insist on the operating system I use at my job?
 * Ludo starts a new topic
<inetpro> Ludo: that might be a tough one
<Ludo> because I have been acticly trying to use ubuntu as my OS of choice since 2008 and I have been stucked on windows for the last 3 years
<Ludo> *activly
<inetpro> try getting a 2nd system on which you can proove that you can do better while using it
<inetpro> or on which you can proove that you can continue doing what you do while you can also do more 
 * Ludoza oops! memo to self: do not touch the wifi button.
<inetpro> hmm, did we loose Ludo somewhere?
<inetpro> Ludo, Ludoza: you still here?
<Ludoza> inetpro yip your last msg was "<inetpro> try getting a 2nd system on which you can proove that you can do better while using it"
<inetpro> or on which you can proove that you can continue doing what you do while you can also do more 
<Ludoza> inetpro at my current position the biggest problem is that ugly dev env using a vpl based on .net the ide is a resource hog and needs the latest and greatest .net/windows env.
<inetpro> Ludoza: you can really do everything from within Ubuntu or most other linux distro
<Ludoza> and by resource hog I'm talking about 2 gig memory usage.
<Ludoza> +
<Ludoza> i have also activly tried to get the ide running in wine
<inetpro> Ludoza: you might even find that it can be faster in a terminal session, have you tried?
 * Ludoza loves terminal sessions
<Ludoza> if it can not be done in a command prompt it should not be available in a UI
<inetpro> have you tried it in a rdesktop session yet?
<Ludoza> mmm that is maybe not a bad idea... install a windows box on our dev vmware server and use that as my env...
<inetpro> yep
<Ludoza> will need to bribe some admins but that might just work
<Ludoza> but the biggest argument is why would I want to do that?
 * inetpro loves rdesktop
<Ludoza> why don't I just use windows.
<Ludoza> and thinking of it now because the ide is based on .net it uses the new gfx engine of .net not the old win32 stuff and that renders badly on a remote dekstop session. but I will have a look again.
<Ludoza> because the new .net gfx stuff is directx hardware accelerated
<inetpro> eish, what a bad idea
<Ludoza> ooh btw did anybody have a look at the new open gl specs?
<inetpro> Ludoza: have you noticed that MS is moving towards full HTML 5 on the desktop?
<Ludoza> yip some big just guy last year even said they are dropping silverlight and will be working to HTML 5 more.
<Ludoza> and a lot fo developers very unhappy because people felt it might be the next vb6
<inetpro> yep
<Ludoza> but they still have a roadmap set for silverlight and the tech surouding it(it is the same tech i'm calling the new gfx engine :P)
<inetpro> hmm...
<Ludoza> WPF there is the correct name
<inetpro> Well like someone wrote, the company has never exactly been good at picking a direction for its development strategy and sticking with it.
<Ludoza> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_Presentation_Foundation
<Ludoza> inetpro but ms is focusing a lot on XAML
<Ludoza> i don't think the whole html 5 promise will become true also with silverlight 5 they will support 3d undermining the whole webgl efforts. There also a lot fo taks where Microsoft and Adobe was very unhelpful in the drafting of html 5 etc, and a lot of poeple said it was delay tactics for business pruposes.
<inetpro> well, I'll rather focus on a stable *nix environment than getting involved in to much FUD
<Ludoza> but I don't think microsoft is the evil Embrace, extend and extinguish of the 90 but one must remember they are a corp and like any business they want to make profit. They are in it for the money.
<Ludoza> and unlike you and me they believe money is everything ;)
<inetpro> sure
<Ludoza> well with the chrome and firefox market share on the web open standards must just keep on swimming
<inetpro> don't worry, we'll keep fighting the war :-)
<Ludoza> and the ie team even sends mozilla cakes: http://techie-buzz.com/tech-news/ie-team-sends-mozilla-a-cake-again-for-firefox-5-launch.html
<inetpro> and the big war is all about giving the small player a chance in the market
<Ludoza> talking about cake... when is the next ubuntu cake :P
<inetpro> hah
<inetpro> I wonder
<Ludoza> you must remember I forgot how you look but I know i must link the name inetpro to ubuntu cake! I loved it !
<inetpro> :-)
<Ludoza> it looks to me if I quickly google for it I need to go to cape town for cake... i never actually been in cape town the closes I have been is george.
<inetpro> I'll have to see how things go
<inetpro> would be nice if we could get a large team in Pretoria for a change
<Ludoza> i was at a release party last year somewhere still at the karoo cafe, but seeing i'm not activly using ubuntu a lost a bit of touch.
<inetpro> I guess we'll have to work on that
<superfly> yeesh, you guys are chatting tonight
<inetpro> superfly: heh
 * superfly is a bit busy with things
<Ludoza> yea superfly my plan is to join the channel chat for one whole night and then do it again in 6 months :P
<inetpro> superfly: I was hoping that you would step in and help me out here
<Ludoza> glug is dead as always!
<superfly> inetpro: I haven't even had time to read all the backlog!
<Ludoza> superfly don't worry rather just start with a new topic!
<inetpro> Ludoza: don't you have some assignment to finish?
<Ludoza> maybe talk about some pipe dream how we can get people involved etc, like using the khan acamdy
<Ludoza> *acadamy
<Ludoza> set it up on these 30 2.4 ghz celeron machines i have in my garage and deliver it to communities that needs it.
<Ludoza> Eduction is key for South Africa.
<Ludoza> or maybe we should capaign to Unisa and other varsities rather to teach students Libra Office instead of MS Office 2007
<inetpro> Ludoza: now that would be cool if you could pull that off
<inetpro> but it's LibreOffice not Libra Office
<Ludoza> well by the looks of it unisa teaches the poor kids(and adults) http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/European_Computer_Driving_Licence
<Ludoza> its sort of compulsory and by the looks of it the course is vendor neutral
<Ludoza> there is just not a lot of course ware using alternative systems
<Ludoza> but there might be hope: http://www.icdl.org.za/products_detail.php?id=6&PHPSESSID=ubu69pnfotj76ecs6vsogfabm1
<inetpro> hmm... I wonder
<inetpro> if they start talking about Open Office rather than OpenOffice.org and or LibreOffice I loose all hope
<Ludoza> So my SO is doing the module this year will ask her for her email addresses and then maybe draft something to send to them.
<Ludoza> and then try to get the rest of ubuntu-za behind it.
<Ludoza> inetpro the big thing is it takes years for the course ware to "upgrade" get revised. My SO did Office 2007 this year
<Ludoza> so OOo is already a step in the right direction.
<inetpro> SO?
<Ludoza> significant other
<inetpro> ahh
<Ludoza> just think how fun it would be to have this channel flooded with students wanting help with their homework ;)
<Ludoza> you and superfly will have your handsful!
 * superfly already has his hands full with a 2 year old
 * inetpro is falling asleep
<Ludoza> inetpro go to bed then I can finish my last to question
<Ludoza> *s
<inetpro> Ludoza: you better come back more often than just every 6 months
<inetpro> was fun chatting 
<Ludoza> then i will rework my plagiarism tomorrow and submit it!
<Ludoza> inetpro yip thanks for the company
<inetpro> good night
<Ludoza> gn
<Ludoza> so superfly what py web framework have you been exploring recently?
<superfly> Pyramid
 * Ludoza loves the pyramid documenation
<Ludoza> but i still need to use it for something "big" most of my stuff is a bottle prototype and before I can stop it its in production somewhere :/
<Ludoza> have you ever looked a bottle.py?
<Ludoza> the only true micro web framework... don't even start with flask!
<superfly> Ludoza: but with a micro web framework you have to do a lot of stuff yourself that is already built into the "bigger" frameworks
<superfly> and Pyramid is only slightly heavier than bottle
<superfly> fp
#ubuntu-za 2011-08-14
 * Kilos waves to all
<superfly> hi Kilos
 * nlsthzn_work waves 
 * kbmonkey waves
<sakhi> hi Kilos 
<kbmonkey> hi kilos
<Kilos> hiya sakhi kbmonkey 
<Kilos> howdy superfly 
<kbmonkey> I might be moving to CT soon
<Kilos> eish that no good weather there unless you a penguin
<Kilos> or very fat so you got insulation
<kbmonkey> ja i'll have to gather a couple warm bodies to insulate me
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<Kilos> that can work
<Kilos> kbmonkey, why do you say might
<kbmonkey> well to see if i can find tenants for this place, maybe find a job in CT, and a place to stay
<kbmonkey> and its a big, big place!
<Kilos> thats a big shift from durbs weather to ct weather
<kbmonkey> dit sal lekker wees om op blouberg strand weer te loop :)
<Kilos> die water is te koud om te swem daar
<Kilos> but the crash kid managed
<kbmonkey> ek het al daai waters geswem en 5am nogal. te koud, i'd rather watch ty!
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i couldnt even get past my knees at 3pm inna avy
<kbmonkey> swem is vir die visse :p
<Kilos> nee man dis lekker en baie gesond
<kbmonkey> plus my netbook will get wet!
<Kilos> en die strande vol talent
<kbmonkey> apt-get install wetsuit
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ask nuvolari  every now and again he goes to the beach to let his tongue hang out 
<kbmonkey> heehee
<nlsthzn_work> the sea water in the cape it too cold... to have fun you have to be on the east coast :p
<Kilos> yip
<Kilos> do you ever go to the beach up there nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn_work> Sure... but here it is more like a big flat bath... I think if this lot had to see some proper waves they would run away yelling tsunami :/
<Kilos> hee hee hee
<Kilos> haai ma, kydaai groot dam
<nlsthzn_work> The local beach here you can walk into it about half a kilometer and then your knees get wet :p
<nlsthzn_work> it does get deeper further on... deep enough for big scary ships to float along...
<Kilos> oh my, no body surfing there hey
<Kilos> need to windsurf
<Kilos> sea water very healthy
<kbmonkey> but it tastes not so good, not as good as Maaz's coffee at least
<nlsthzn_work> I am not so sure... you know all the things fish get up to in there :p
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> nature keeps the sea clean, only man pollutes it
<kbmonkey> true Kilos. I worry about all the radioactive stuff in there :/
<Kilos> kbmonkey, i dont wanna worry you, but
<Kilos> need to see if i figure correctly
<Kilos> anyone else can jump in as well
<Kilos> that recovery mode when you get you boot options must be after grub has done its bit or not
<Kilos> like a scandisk chkdsk tool
<kbmonkey> what do you mean?
<Kilos> well, let me try explain my fuguring
<kbmonkey> do you want to fix your recovery boot option?
<Kilos> figuring
<Kilos> yes but just wait first. i need to know if i am on the right track
<Kilos> my grub boots kiff
<Kilos> ian bust his dpkg and that recovery repaired it
<Kilos> also i have used it when pc got slow
<kbmonkey> ok
<Kilos> so surely it checks everything not just grub
<Kilos> somewhere there must be a package that installs the recovery mode
<Kilos> im sure its not part of brub
<Kilos> or even grub
<Kilos> see we often get power cuts here and thats a great way to fix without having to bug you guys
<kbmonkey> im not sure what you mean by "surely it checks everything not just grub"
<Kilos> ok , here is an example
<Kilos> my nm didnt connect once time and i ran the recovery and it worked after that
<Kilos> and similar things
<kbmonkey> ah
<kbmonkey> recovery mode, as far as i know, just boots you into a root terminal. yes?
<Kilos> even evolution couldnt open once and recovery fixed that
<kbmonkey> it doesnt magically fix everything, it just gives you access to a terminal to do stuff in
<Kilos> it just runs lotsa script on its own
<kbmonkey> umm... im not too sure about that 
<Kilos> checks lotsa stuff too fast to follow and then gives you the option to boot normally
<kbmonkey> recovery mode just boots a root login. those 'scripts' you see is the usual boot process, but normally ubuntu hides it
<kbmonkey> recovery mode just shows those boot scripts for debugging puposes
<kbmonkey> oh wait... did ubuntu change the recovery mode maybe?
 * nlsthzn_work has no idea as he never has to use the recovery console... he does things the Windows way...
<Kilos> i dunno i have googled lots but most of it has to do with windows probs
<Kilos> windows way format and reinstall
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> recovery boot option boots into a text only runlevel as root
<kbmonkey> which is why some people opt to disable that option
<Kilos> but anyway kbmonkey i did all that stuff in that link you gave me so my grub is kiff
<kbmonkey> the fact that your jumps back to the grub menu, indicates that your boot option is misconfigured, cannot boot the kernel, and returns back to grub :)
<Kilos> nee man ek kan lekker boot
<kbmonkey> i will install an ubuntu VM and have a look for you :)
<Kilos> no rush lad
<kbmonkey> but you said there was something to  fix?
<Kilos> yes pc slow
<kbmonkey> oh ja ill just let in install in the background while i work here
<kbmonkey> oooh
<Kilos> use maverick if you got
<Kilos> i have got the ureadahead going  as well
<Kilos> that frightened me a bit
<kbmonkey> ureadawhat?
<kbmonkey> ;P
<Kilos> the article said remove the packs outa it
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> and until rebooting pc was even worse
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> what release # is that?
<Kilos> then the ureadahead reconfigured
<Kilos> maverick
<Kilos> 10.10
<kbmonkey> is that 10.10?
<kbmonkey> ah :)
<kbmonkey> i have a 10.10 iso
<Kilos> tumbles said it an ugly one that a reinstall would get rid of
<Kilos> so its not speletjies
<kbmonkey> what 'packs' did this article say to remove?
<kbmonkey> what article?
<kbmonkey> this is confusing!
<Kilos> ureadahead
<kbmonkey> oh
<kbmonkey> that only improves your boot speed hey, not your general speed
<Kilos> i think i asked maaz to google it for me sec i check
<Kilos> yes thats right
<Kilos> but i taking over 1 1/2 mins to boot
<Kilos> that like windows
<kbmonkey> be careful with that, people who obsess with boot times usually do so at detriment to the rest of the system ;)
<Kilos> used to be under a min
<kbmonkey> it shouldnt slow down that much.
<Kilos> i am not trying to make it better than it was
<kbmonkey> did ureadahead help?
<Kilos> oh yes
 * nlsthzn_work hasn't seen any version of Ubuntu boot that slow...
<kbmonkey> me neither nlsthzn. maybe something else was the problem Kilos?
<Kilos> when booting it used to bring the ubuntu logo with the 5 circles under it
<kbmonkey> im very suspicious of faulty hardware when my speed goes. 
<kbmonkey> i haven't shut down in 8 days. and nearly for a month last month!
<Kilos> now it actually brings it up twice and then goes to password page
<kbmonkey> pc's lifetime shortens when you turn it on/off regularly
<Kilos> lol i dont have a choice eskom does it for me
<kbmonkey> ureadahaead messes with the boot process, i'm not surprised its all sillly now
<kbmonkey> lol yes those buggers
<kbmonkey> i bought my old man a UPS for xmas last year. i swear by these things
<Kilos> ya
<kbmonkey> then perhaps Kilos, a reinstall some day is needed :(
<kbmonkey> i try make backups regularly of my boot/OS partitions so if something like that breaks, i can restore to last backup state. it saves me to reinstall and update everything again :)
<Kilos> yeah kbmonkey i would if not for the data prob.the update and upgrade are way too much
<kbmonkey> i underwstand this data prob Kilos, its very sad.
<Kilos> dont forget sudo apt-get update is over 20 megs alone
<kbmonkey> talking to someone in sweden, they have a ridiculous cap of like 200gb :/
<Kilos> wow
 * nlsthzn_work does not have a cap :p
<Kilos> christmas all year round
<kbmonkey> and here we sukkel so 
 * nlsthzn_work just doesn't have enough hard drive space for everything ;)
<kbmonkey> nlsthzn i was on uncapped, but still its so stupid they throttle you when you go over a certain amount. :/
<nlsthzn_work> kbmonkey: sure... I still have to find that limit though...
<kbmonkey> i was seeding linux distros and went to like 30GiB and that put me in the top 20% of usage. they made me slower than a 3G card. i am so cross :(
<Kilos> eish
<kbmonkey> but now i went onto a limit again and i remembered at least i still have irc so its all good!
<Kilos> lol you like me
<Kilos> irc and pidgin work kiff
<kbmonkey> yes :)
<Kilos> kbmonkey, have you put out cv's for work
<kbmonkey> Kilos you should find out if there are any wireless groups in your region
<Kilos> or you gonna go to the cape and then try
<Kilos> the nearest house here is 500 metres
<Kilos> we onna plot
<kbmonkey> flat land?
<Kilos> but then i would need a wireless card as well or not
<Kilos> yeah
<kbmonkey> wireless cards have short range
<kbmonkey> you get antennas that can extend your range into the km's :)
<kbmonkey> but those are line-of-sight, but on flat land you wil have plenty of that :)
<Kilos> is there a way to check if there is wireless in the area without going door to door
<kbmonkey> in the city, its not so easy
<kbmonkey> there is!
<kbmonkey> durban/CT wireless user groups have websites that list all the people
<Kilos> i found something in the old nokia that said search but it found nothing
<kbmonkey> we can find your region's site if there is one. lets hope!
<Kilos> i dunno if you must tell it what for first
<kbmonkey> old nokia? what?
<Kilos> 9300i
<kbmonkey> no you wont pick anything up yet.
<kbmonkey> the idea is to find others and setup antenna to point to your friends
<kbmonkey> and _then_ you can pick them up :)
<Kilos> if i can find something i will use that fone as a modem
<kbmonkey> even not, you can setup internet sharing and go dutch on a landline
<Kilos> no landlines left here all cables stolen
<kbmonkey> you can get ranges from 5 to 15km, and even 50km+ 
<kbmonkey> oh really? wow!
<Kilos> murphy says "as jy kan sukkel, sal jy"
<Kilos> telcom even gave up replacing them
<kbmonkey> what is the nearest town? how far?
<Kilos> pta about 15ks
<kbmonkey> ah, great stuff. there a a pta wug :)
<kbmonkey> http://www.ptawug.co.za
<Kilos> ok i go try lynx
<kbmonkey> yes its mostly reading there
<kbmonkey> wow its the biggest wug in SA nogal
<kbmonkey> chances are that some people in that wug also have the ubuntu repos shared so you could even update your pc all the time without internet
<kbmonkey> its like being on a local network with a whole bunch of other people
<Kilos> will check it ou ty kbmonkey 
<Kilos> sorry. debs came on pidgin to say night
<Kilos> aw there no ptawug on irc
<Kilos> they say they dont provide internet access
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> they have irc but on another server
<Kilos> not freenode
<Kilos> hehe they got a funny bot
<Kilos> * infobot steals some of 's special coffee and gives it to on on a silver platter.
<Kilos> thats how it makes coffee
<somaunn> hello everyone
<Kilos> hiya somaunn 
<somaunn> Kilos, hello 
<somaunn> i'm actually having a problem when setting my asus G2s laptop
<somaunn> actually graphic card is configured,sound ok, wireless okay
<somaunn> but in fact i want to activate all the 4 speakers, control the light and have my webcam working 
<somaunn> but cannot find a good tuto to do that
<somaunn> is there someone who ever tried to that before ?
<Kilos> are the speakers internal or plugin
<Kilos> i find this with maaz's help
<Kilos> dunno if it will help
<Kilos> http://www.techreaction.net/2011/05/04/review-genius-sw-g2-1-1250-4-piece-gaming-speakers/
<Kilos> somaunn, are you using ubuntu
<Kilos> i find it needs drivers for the webcam for windows
<Kilos> here is the link for ubuntu
<somaunn> Kilos, internal
<somaunn> the G2S get 4 internal speakers but when installed the system's only using 2 of them
<Kilos> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-913832.html
<Kilos> are you using ubuntu somaunn 
<somaunn> Kilos, yes i'm using natty narwhall
<Kilos> ok check above link for the webcam drivers
<somaunn> Kilos, okay jumping there right now
<somaunn> i mean i'm really using the webcam everytime
<somaunn> the integrated Oled screen,speakers and external lights that's my point
<Kilos> oh sorry
<somaunn> Kilos, no it's me i wasn't precise when asking for help. Sorry
<Kilos> np
<Kilos> what external lights has it got
<Kilos> like disco lights
<Kilos> i know very little about laptops
<somaunn> Kilos, yes ! look like disco lights
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> what does the manual say or is that only for windows
<Kilos> maybe there is another asus user here that can help you
<somaunn> i've googled a bit about tht light 
<somaunn> some said they got it working great
<somaunn> even speakers but i cannot find a good tuto to do the same
<kbmonkey> i also have little laptop experience and ubuntu
<kbmonkey> but google might know
<Kilos> kbmonkey,  what would you ask google to find. maybe i asking wrong
<kbmonkey> mmm im thinking
<Kilos> i get hd indicator lights
<kbmonkey> no you searched well kilos but that page in that link doesnt exist anymore ? weird
<Kilos> aw
<Kilos> murphy back again
<kbmonkey> he is. lol :)
<kbmonkey> so the laptop has 4 speakers and only two work?
<somaunn> is there an asus channel on irc? 
<kbmonkey> somaunn i would try use the alsamixer program to see the audio channel levels, maybe the speakers are mute?
<somaunn> kbmonkey, yes
<kbmonkey> thats a good start
<kbmonkey> your webcam might work with this help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=666149
<kbmonkey> wow sorry the G2S doesnt seem to like ubuntu OTB
<somaunn> kbmonkey, means ?
<Kilos> http://asusg50oled.sourceforge.net/
<kbmonkey> otb == out the box
<somaunn> kbmonkey, ok
<Kilos> and here is an ubuntu asus help
<kbmonkey> that's what is on the G2S? 
<Kilos> http://phoronix.com/forums/showthread.php?2819-ubuntu-on-asus-g2-help
<Kilos> hope that helps
<Kilos> i find quite a bit for windows drivers but that just hurts my head
<kbmonkey> is there a problem with the video drivers?
<somaunn> kbmonkey, nope
<Kilos> last one linux laptop wiki for that asus
<Kilos> http://www.linlap.com/wiki/asus+g2s
<Kilos> good luck
<Kilos> kbmonkey, i just remembered something about jobs
<Kilos> a little while back someone was looking for someone to do linux aedmin i think it was
<Kilos> try selling yourself on the lists. i am sure it was on there
<kbmonkey> yes i also remember thanks Kilos!
<Kilos> yw good luck
<somaunn> Kilos, checking on that link
<Kilos> i hope it helps somaunn . otherwise i am lost
<somaunn> still working on it
<kbmonkey> mmm, what is the first issue to solve?
<kbmonkey> one at a time should be easier
<somaunn> kbmonkey, the internal Oled (just for fun)
<kbmonkey> okay :)
<kbmonkey> Maaz search asus G2s oled linux driver
<Maaz> kbmonkey: I couldn't find anything that matched 'asus G2s oled linux driver'
<kbmonkey> http://lapsus.berlios.de/asus_oled.html
<somaunn> kbmonkey, okay! maybe we can jump to another track
<somaunn> external lights
<kbmonkey> looks like you can install the drivers for oled
<kbmonkey> what are these external lights? im a bit confused :p
<Kilos> lol
<somaunn> kbmonkey, the asus G2S had external lights that can be activated using fn+function key
<kbmonkey> for what purpose? lol sorry im naive about flashing things :p
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> the stuff i see online doesnt saymuch about the lights
<kbmonkey> or the oled
<Kilos> what is oled
<kbmonkey> its like a led panel on the case i think?
<somaunn> kbmonkey, yes
<kbmonkey> hmm, it seems like all the other g2s people concentrated to get the essentials working, not so much the lights or led
<kbmonkey> somaunn there are plenty laptops that ubuntu is always working on to be 100% https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Laptop
<kbmonkey> that asus is not even listed on the laptop test page at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/Old
<Kilos> kbmonkey, that wug is outa reach at the moment. they want you to map where you are with google earth and take photos off your roof
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> but lynx works kiff and is very economical
<Kilos> im still under 2m for the day
<kbmonkey> yes i use it now too sometimes :)
<Kilos> but they dodo's as well they say you gotta buy and antennae but dont give prices, and i am sure i can build my own 
<Kilos> i think all aerials still use the same fomulae as radio
<kbmonkey> they dont give prices because the shops vary i suppose, if you canbuilt your own evenbetter!
<Kilos> so its just the wireless card to get
<Kilos> gotta formula still in head for 35 years 486 over freq in megs
<kbmonkey> wow
<Kilos> funny how some things stick
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> i used to make wire aerials for cb and ham radios
<Kilos> when i was young and sexy
<Kilos> now im just sexy
<kbmonkey> yes then you will have no problem!
<kbmonkey> ha ha
<kbmonkey> im too sexy for my shirt, my shirt, my shiiiirt
<Kilos> hee hee hee
<kbmonkey> well wireless 802.11 specification says what freq it runs on, im sure all the info is available
<Kilos> they say they use 2.6g and 5.2g
<kbmonkey> if you can build those for cheaper im sure you could sell them
<Kilos> so its actually not a very big one
<kbmonkey> cos the retails ones range from 1500 to 2000
<Kilos> wow
<kbmonkey> yes, wow
<kbmonkey> id have had one long ago if not for that!
<Kilos> do you have a wireless card
<kbmonkey> i did some electronics so could maybe build one, a timely task 
<kbmonkey> i do
<Kilos> what kinda plug does it have for the antennae
<kbmonkey> it has a short arial screwed into the card
<kbmonkey> il need to check but think its a small RF connector
<kbmonkey> standard arial connectors
<Kilos> do you have wireless in the area
<Kilos> no man they differ from tv to radios to cellphones
<kbmonkey> this one guy made an antenna from a pringles can LOL
<Kilos> but then them wug guys gotta give you an IP
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> im not sure how it all works
<Kilos> ok we will talk about that when your studies are done
<Kilos> i will explain
<Kilos> if the signal is strong in your area you dont need to make a yagi type on antennae like a tv one
<Kilos> they are directional
<Kilos> you make what is called a dipole
<Kilos> 2 pieces copper wire and your coax and plug
<kbmonkey> oh directional! okay 
<drubin> Ludo: Ludo is back ;)
<drubin> where were you?
<Ludo> drubin erm life...
<drubin> Ludo: blah :)
<Ludo> had a heart to heart with inetpro last night.
<Ludo> proo guy
<Ludo> *poor
<marcog> is the next irc meeting supposed to be tomorrow or the following monday?
<kbmonkey> i think its next week marcog 
<drubin> marcog: tomorrow ;/
<kbmonkey> oh tomorrow?!
<drubin> according to the gcal
<Ludo> what are you guys meeting about?
<Kilos> monthly ubuntu meet
<Kilos> hiya drubin 
<drubin> Kilos: Good and you?
<Kilos> good ty drubin 
<Kilos> lo ghostknife 
<kbmonkey> it is too, my reminder completely failed me
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> :/
<ghostknife> hi hi
<kbmonkey> i was meant to email everyone about it in advance.
<Kilos> hurry
<Kilos> you still got time
<kbmonkey> well 2 days would have been ideal
<Kilos> we will forgive you cause you a busy fella
<kbmonkey> thanks for the encouragement Kilos!
<Kilos> lol. yw
<Kilos> dont you have an alarm kinda thing in your mail
<Kilos> i think evolution has
<kbmonkey> google emails me reminders
<Kilos> lol and forgets
<kbmonkey> i set it 2 days last month, wonder why it went to 6 hours. weird
<kbmonkey> oh well fixed now
<Kilos> some wesley guy just send a reminder mail
<Kilos> aka apie
<kbmonkey> fancy that as we spoke about it
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> you so lucky
<Kilos> rofl
<Kilos> i enjoyed that
<Kilos> must be getting old and senile
<kbmonkey> yes i am getting senile it seems! ;P
<Kilos> me man. dont steal my thunder
<kbmonkey> see it even shows here! he he
<Kilos> what where
<kbmonkey> in irc
<kbmonkey> my senility
<Kilos> you better tell maaz to announce it as well
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> we should tell everyone to come 30 mins earlier, Maaz will have made them sarmies, wouldn't you Maaz ?
<Kilos> pity we not clever enough to tell maaz to remind each person as and when they login here
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> he can leave reminders like that, but i dont think everyone will come to irc before the meeting
<Kilos> and not everyone reads list mails
<Kilos> we need to teach maaz to send smses to their cellphones
<Kilos> evryone looks at their smses
<Kilos> hmm did that guy win with his lappy
<Kilos> inetpro, meeting tomorrow night. be there
<Kilos> here
<kbmonkey> he he
<Kilos> night everyone. sleep tight
<nlsthzn> Guys, what time tomorrow?
<kbmonkey> 19h30 i think nlsthzn 
<kbmonkey> T-23 hours 39 mins
<nlsthzn> kbmonkey, ok, thought it would be (same as last time...) So I will just have arrived @ work so I doubt I will make it... enjoy it regardless )
<nlsthzn> :)
<kbmonkey> aw okay we'll keep some cookies for you
<inetpro> good evening
<inetpro> Maaz: tell kilos I will unfortunately not be able to attend the meeting due to other commitments
<Maaz> inetpro: Sure, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
 * nlsthzn waves night to all 
<kbmonkey> gn all
<somaunn> i'm back on the track
<somaunn> guys i need your advices 
<somaunn> i've actually found someone who really need to help our town to devellop and increase the usage of opensource softwares and system
<somaunn> is there someone active <
#ubuntu-za 2012-08-06
<Kilos> morning everyone
<Kerbero> safe on mars
<Kerbero> more oom kilos
<Kilos> more kerbie als goed?
<Kerbero> jip geen probleme
<superfly> Morning oom Kilos, Kerbero
<Kilos> hi superfly 
 * superfly is on the train again after a 2 week "break"
<Kilos> lol then you should be able to tackle work with a new energy
<Kilos> vigour
<Kilos> Maaz, spell vigour
<Maaz> Kilos: Yup, that's a word all right
<superfly> Kilos: after a night of little sleep?
<Kilos> aw which one kept you up?
<Kilos> superfly, to sync means to make 2 folders the same doesnt it?
<nuvolari> o/ mornings oom Kilos, superfly, Kerbero 
<Kilos> morning nuvolari 
<superfly> Kilos: both of them, and yes. "sync" is just an afkorting of synchronisation
<superfly> morning nuvolari
<superfly> Maaz: define synchronisation
<Maaz> superfly: synchronisation n 1: the relation that exists when things occur at the same time; "the drug produces an increased synchrony of the brain waves" [syn: {synchronism}, {synchrony}, {synchronicity}, {synchroneity}, {synchronization}, {synchronisation}, {synchronizing}] [ant: {asynchronism}, {asynchrony}, {desynchronisation}, {desynchronization}, {desynchronizing}] 2: an adjustment that causes something to occur or recur in unison [syn
<Kilos> im struggling to get ubuntuone to take the last 200 meg of a folder up there
<Kilos> upload stopped at 465 and shoulda been 677 meg
<Kilos> and #ubuntuone never answer
<Kilos> sigh
<superfly> Kilos: use the touch command on the file
<superfly> (or folder)
<superfly> $ touch ubuntu.iso
<superfly> That might trigger UbuntuOne to sync the last 200 megs
<superfly> Kilos: also, are you sure Ian has bandwidth?
<Kilos> he has uncapped mweb at work superfly 
<superfly> ah ok
<superfly> Kilos: did he ge a new job recently?
<superfly> *get
<Kilos> nope still trying to keep that same place going
<Kilos> only his section is still bringing in any income
 * superfly can't remember all the ins and outs
<Kilos> so all the extras he can do is helping the whole company
<superfly> Ah, OK
<Kilos> they do finger/hand/et al scneers and stuff
<Kilos> scanners
<superfly> Oh right, that place
<superfly> What is Ian doing specifically?
<Kilos> now i have a gigabyte mb cd iso for him to fix a pc and i cant get the full iso to ubuntuone
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> he is doing all the pc repairs and the software installs and fault finding and client help for them
<Kilos> superfly, the folder on my desktop is called my iso and the file inside is called my.iso
<Kilos> tried touch with both but no data went
<Kilos> must the touch command have paths etc in?
<Kilos> tried sudo touch my.iso
<Kilos>  and nothing happened either
<Kilos> must i pount it to ubuntuone somehow
<superfly> Kilos: touch just updates the modified time
<Kilos> point
<Kilos> oh
<superfly> Kaapstad, I have crowds to surf... Later.
<Kilos> now i must tell ubuntuone to explore again?
<Kilos> toods superfly 
<Kilos> inetpro, good morning your knowledge of rsync is needed desperately here
<Kilos> dont say man rsync
<charlvn> good morning
<charlvn> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charlvn!
<Kilos> yo charlvn 
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: There isn't a pot on
<Kilos> aw
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Squirm> morning
<Squirm> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> Squirm: Alrighty
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos and Squirm!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Squirm> I feel like death
<Squirm> ]:/
<Squirm> :/
<Squirm> don't like being sick
<Kilos> aw
<Kilos> death warmed up or just death?
<Symmetria> heh
<Kilos> hi Symmetria 
<Symmetria> ouch, my current desktop (which is my home machine and my work machine) is simply not powerful enough for what I want anymore
<Symmetria> so I ordered an upgraded machine, holy crap that cost money
<Symmetria> heh, got an I7 X3960 cpu, 64gigs of ram, a top end video card and a bunch of 3TB drives
<Kilos> if you have a permanent residence why not build up your own super computer like nasa did
<Kilos> that sounds expensive
<Symmetria> heh the cpu was 10 grand alone
<Kilos> ouch
 * Squirm looks at Symmetria
<Squirm> I have 2Gb of ram
<Squirm> dual core processor
<Squirm> ok, office machine is i5 with 8Gb ram
<maiatoday> does anybody want to do a python pyramid project, few months, stellenbosch area
<Kerbero> clearly the university of FS paid symm too much
<tonberry352_> snakes in pyramids?
<Symmetria> heh Kerbero this is more of a business expense
<Symmetria> there is software and stuff I need to work with that typically would run on large vmware clusters
<Kerbero> so you need storage space for that?
<Symmetria> th storage space is cheap :p
<Kerbero> haha true
<Symmetria> its the cpu/ram thats a problem 
<Symmetria> heh the problem is, most desktop cpus/boards only address 32gigs of ram
<Kerbero> jip
<Symmetria> if you want 64, you gotta start spending money on cpus and boards 
<maiatoday> tonberry352_: haha well sortof
<Symmetria> the ram itself is dirt cheap
<Symmetria> the board/cpu to address it is another story
<Symmetria> :p
<Squirm> Symmetria: what OS you running?
<Symmetria> and *shrug* if Im gonna throw that kinda board/cpu at a machine, there aint no way Im doing it without one beautiful graphics card :p
<Symmetria> Squirm dependant on what Im doing, pretty much, all of them :p
<Kerbero> lol
<Kerbero> very good answer
<Symmetria> heh, I have windows for my office applications (because MS Office is still the most compatible with the rest of the world and still works better than most things), I run linux for stuff like junos space, I run bsd for simulation of junos routers, I run OS-X for junos space iphone development 
<Symmetria> :p
<Symmetria> Ive yet to find a reason to run solaris at home :p
<Symmetria> so yeah, quite simply, I run it all :p
<Kerbero> junos = juniper?
<Symmetria> Kerbero yeah 
<Symmetria> junos space is their network management application, its built ontop of linux and opennms
<Symmetria> but heh, so heavily developed and customized its unrecognizable from the original
<Symmetria> and contains a full SDK/API 
<Symmetria> you can do some interesting things on it 
<Kerbero> o ok
<Symmetria> like junos space aware iphone applications which talk indirectly to all your network gear 
<Symmetria> and they encourage dev on it of third party apps, and *shrug* there are some nifty little features which are missing out there so throwing together a few android/iphone apps to run with it 
<Symmetria> :P which I'll stick in the store and hopefully make a few bucks off of :p
<Kerbero> but it is not free/oss?
<Symmetria> Kerbero no, its not free/oss, heh, the network world doesnt do free/oss :p
<Symmetria> people gotta make a living :) lol
<Kerbero> yeah :(
<Kerbero> it is the things i would like to play with
<Symmetria> heh though the thing about the juniper stuff is interesting, its built on top of oss platforms
<Symmetria> on a juniper router you can even type system cli and end up at a freebsd prompt
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday 
<charlvn> good morning Kilos, Kerbero, Symmetria, maiatoday, Squirm 
<charlvn> not bad activity for a monday morning :)
<Symmetria> lo charlvn
<Symmetria> btw, has anyone here worked with netdot
<charlvn> i see everyone is working hard to recover from the weekend :)
<Symmetria> lol, I phoned the pc shop here in east london and asked for a quote for the new machine and the guy kinda choked
<Symmetria> and asked me wtf I wanted specs like those for
<Symmetria> in a town the size of this, you arent meant to buy machines like that
<Kerbero> hahaa no
<maiatoday> hi Kilos, charlvn and everybody
<Squirm> hello charlvn 
<Symmetria> hrm
<Symmetria> anyone know an6ything about video cards?
<Symmetria> Im looking at the nvidia gtx 960, any thoughts?
<Kerbero> i know that i'm very happy with my intel one in ubuntu
<charlvn> +1
<charlvn> i recently bought a new laptop and opted for an core i3 (with hyperthreading) and an intel hd graphics card
<charlvn> everything worked out of the box with ubuntu
<Kilos> charlvn, whats that hyper threading thing
<Kilos> i see in bios here i can enable it
<Kilos> but left it because i didnt know what it does
<Kilos> cpu hyperthreading
<Symmetria> heh
<Symmetria> hyperthreading is fake multi-coring
<Kilos> oh isa it safe to use?
<Symmetria> yeah, though Ive never seen real performance benefits from it 
<Kilos> ah ty
<Symmetria> http://www.intel.co.za/content/www/za/en/motherboards/desktop-motherboards/desktop-board-dx79si.html
<Symmetria> heh thats the motherboard Im putting in
<Symmetria> http://www.pricecheck.co.za/offers/28134918/Intel+Core+i7+3960X+Sandy+Bridge+3.3GHz+Socket+LGA2011/
<Symmetria> with that cpu
<charlvn> Kilos: i have two cores but both have hyperthreading and i have four effective threads
<Kilos> ah
<charlvn> Symmetria: it depends on what you are doing
<charlvn> bbl
<Kerbero> we did a linpack test a few weeks ago on a sandybridge i5 and i7 (i7 only has extra hyperthreading) and we got about 2 gigaflops increase in performance
<Kerbero> that is about 2% more performace
<Kerbero> at almost 30% increase in price
<Symmetria> Kerbero which I7 cpu btw?
<Kerbero> 3500K
<Kerbero> iirc
<Symmetria> cause that 3960X is rather... a different beast 
<Kerbero> hmm
<Kerbero> no 
<Kerbero> it was sandybridge
<Symmetria> that 3960X has sick amounts of cpu cache and is a 6 core cpu 
<Kerbero> 2500K i asume
<Kerbero> aha yes, we tested 2500K vs 2600K
<Symmetria> yeah, i suspect if you went ot the 3960X you'd see... a lot better performance
<Kerbero> yes indeed
<Kerbero> my i5 ivybridge outperforms that i7 anyway
<smile> hi :D
<smile> charlvn: I'm listening to jacaranda :)
<Kilos> hi smile 
<smile> hi Kilos :)
<smile> you like http://www.jacarandafm.com/kagiso/content/en/jacaranda/jacaranda-listen ?
<smile> :p
<Kilos> yeah we get it here on the radio
<smile> :D
<smile> Kilos: I don't like the fact that they mention "Jacaranda" every minute xD
<Kilos> its advertising
<Kilos> to get it into thick heads that found it by accident
<smile> Yeah, that everyone knows that it's called Jacaranda :)
<smile> Kilos: is your radio turned on?
<smile> :p
<Kilos> nope
<Kilos> silence is golden
<smile> Silence is gold? :D
<Kilos> there is a song called silence is golden i think
<Kilos> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xe4qk7Mijlo
<smile> Kilos: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VuYvKLZXKhI <- worth listening :)
<Kilos> i dont go to youtube if at all possible
<Kilos> data hog
<smile> ok :)
<magespawn> good morning all
<smile> good morning magespawn :)
<magespawn> hey smile
<smile> :p
<Kilos> hi there magespawn 
<magespawn> hi Kilos
<magespawn> anybody familiar with the df command?
<Symmetria> holy CRAP
<Symmetria> I just saw the quote on the video card I want
 * Symmetria falls over and dies
<Symmetria> motherboard/cpu/ram/disks combined = R26.8k, add the video card, total price goes up to R40k :p
 * Symmetria chokes
<magespawn> nice what card?
<Symmetria> the GTX690
<magespawn> that is expensive, is that here in SA?
<Symmetria> yeah, its basically R13k for the video card
<Symmetria> motherboard/cpu is a combined R15k
<Symmetria> ram is R4k 
<magespawn> only price i can get is in dollars
<Symmetria> drives are R8k combined for the lot
<Symmetria> (R5k for the 3 x 3TB disks and 3k for the 250gig SSD)
<Symmetria> but yeah, the cpu and the video card are the 2 real pricy pieces
<magespawn> what cpu?
<Symmetria> the 3960X 
<Symmetria> (i7 6core 16meg cache)
<magespawn> what would you be doing with a mchine like that?
<tonberry352_> same thing we do every night pinky
<tonberry352_> try to take over the world!
<magespawn> lol
<Symmetria> magespawn heh, vmware shit for a lot of it
<magespawn> seems like a lot of processing power
<Symmetria> heh magespawn its more about the ram
<Symmetria> you cant address more than 32gig of ram on most desktop boards/desktop cpus
<Symmetria> when you want 64 you gotta start paying big money for the cpus / boards
<magespawn> why not run a server chip and board?
<Symmetria> heh because thats not that much cheaper :) 
<magespawn> true
<magespawn> do you have to have the card?
<Symmetria> gonna be ordering shortly
<Symmetria> was just gathering quotes :)
<magespawn> is sounds more like a win gamers pc, with those specs
<Symmetria> magespawn lol, dual purpose machine :p
<Symmetria> ;P my world of warcraft will play nicely with that
<Symmetria> haha
<superfly> Symmetria: I don't see what your problem is with that card. I mean, it's not like you're short on money.
<Symmetria> superfly lol, still choking on paying that much for a video card
<Symmetria> :p
<Symmetria> its worth double what my current desktop is worth :P (ok, excluding my monitors)
<Symmetria> :P thats the thing about having money, you become very resistant to spending it for some reason haha
<superfly> Symmetria: well then why don't you just pay for my medical bills, they're only R15k - I certainly don't have the money for that.
<Symmetria> superfly why not have medical aid pay :(
<superfly> Symmetria: because they refuse to
<Symmetria> why?!
<smile> brb, eten :p
<magespawn> under what grounds?
<Kilos> that sucks superfly 
<superfly> "This amount exceeds the maximum payable amount allowed by the Scheme"
<Kilos> eina
<magespawn> for mrsfly and the larvae?
<Kilos> you need one of them other policies that pay a daily amount while in hospita as well then that woulda helped
<Kilos> that guy barko had an uncle that did it methinks
<Kilos> just get all ports covered for next larvae
<superfly> magespawn: for mrs_fly's c-section
<magespawn> was it an emergency or planned?
<superfly> magespawn: technically it was an emergency
<magespawn> something is not right there, if it is an emergency then it is covered bt different rules
<magespawn> also if the admission to the hospital was cleared through the medical aid then they should cover it 
<superfly> yeah, well, they're "investigating"
<superfly> magespawn: the hospital part is not the problem, they're paying for that. It's the doctor's fees they don't want to pay
<magespawn> they generally only pay the medical aid rate but again the doctors rate would have be part of the authorization before hand
<magespawn>  they should have stated what they would and would not pay for
<magespawn> hectic stuff.
<magespawn> also you can appeal any decision the medical aid takes.
<Kilos> rebooting brb
<superfly> magespawn: well, I've got Discovery investigating, so we'll see where we get
<magespawn> let me know if you want some detailed help
<superfly> magespawn: have you had to deal with stuff like that?
<magespawn> not directly with a c-section no
<superfly> magespawn: well, with medical aids not paying out, I meant
<magespawn> yes also with hospital stays 
<magespawn> there are usually other options for payment, like the savings plan etc
<magespawn> it also helps to understand the rules of medical aids
<not_found> *yawn*
<Symmetria> hrm
<Symmetria> technically the medical aid dependant on the plan will by default pay medical rate * multiplier
<Symmetria> so like, when i was in hospital in 2009 for a month
<Symmetria> the doctors rate was 300% 
<Symmetria> my plan was medical aid rate * 2 
<Symmetria> so I ended up like, 50k outta pocket
<Symmetria> which sucked :)
<magespawn> brb
<nlsthzn> hi uncle Kilos 
<inetpro> Maaz: is http://en.wikipedia.org/ down?
<Maaz> inetpro: No, it's just you
<inetpro> hmm...
<nlsthzn> o/ inetpro problems getting the knowledge from the web?
<inetpro> nlsthzn: yep, timing out for me
<inetpro> resolving to 208.80.154.225
<nlsthzn> seems to be timing out for me too
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn inetpro 
<inetpro> hi Kilos
<magespawn> hey guys
<inetpro> eh magespawn
<magespawn> what is the better way to ssh password or pgp?
<inetpro> nlsthzn: now I wonder whether it's just wikipedia or whether it's a line issues somewhere beyond Africa
<nlsthzn> well it opened for me eventually...
<nlsthzn> so perhaps you are correct
<inetpro> with wget -S -O /dev/null http://en.wikipedia.org/ I get: 
<inetpro> Connecting to en.wikipedia.org|208.80.154.225|:80... failed: Operation timed out.
<inetpro> oh and
<inetpro> Connecting to en.wikipedia.org|2620:0:861:ed1a::1|:80... failed: Protocol not supported.
<Kilos> Our servers are currently experiencing a technical problem. This is probably temporary and should be fixed soon. Please try again in a few minutes.
<inetpro> obviously we don't use IPv6 yet
<Kilos> You may be able to get further information in the #wikipedia channel on the Freenode IRC network.
<Kilos> inetpro, ^^
<inetpro> Kilos: where did you get that?
<Kilos> from firefox
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> Kilos: thanks
<Kilos> tried to go there and got lotsa info back
<Kilos> yw
<Kilos>  If you report this error to the Wikimedia System Administrators, please include the details below.
<Kilos> Request: GET http://en.wikipedia.org/, from 10.64.0.141 via cp1014.eqiad.wmnet (squid/2.7.STABLE9) to ()
<Kilos> Error: ERR_CANNOT_FORWARD, errno [No Error] at Mon, 06 Aug 2012 13:32:41 GMT 
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> hmm... 
<inetpro> #wikimedia takes me to  #wikimedia-overflow 
<Kilos> i try
<inetpro> looks like they have lotsa problems
<inetpro> see: http://status.wikimedia.org/
<Kilos> nee man
<Kilos>  i did /j #wikimedia
<Kilos> and im there
<inetpro> Maaz: last tweet by alrightthenills
<Maaz> inetpro: "Whoever is responsible for stealing wikipedia, please return it now and we'll say no more about it. Thank you." 59 seconds ago, http://twitter.com/Alrightthenills/statuses/232470642862202880
<Kilos> wiki media inetpro 
<Kilos> not pedia
<magespawn> brb
<Kilos> they talking bout network probs
<inetpro> Kilos: haha, no I'm looking for stuffs on *pedia
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> skuus
<magespawn> hey having a bit of a problem setting up a quassel core?
<magespawn> cannot connect to it
<inetpro> wow #wikipedia is really busy, just got in there when I tried again
<inetpro> like 420 nicks
<nlsthzn> Nerd rage
<inetpro> 06/08 16:01:34 <tyteen4a03> Wikipedia is currently down due to networking issues. No ETA is known at the moment. English Mobile site is going up and down. To see current Wikipedia status go to http://status.wikimedia.org. If you want to browse the wiki, please try other tools such as Archive.org and Google Cache.
<Kilos> nlsthzn, what do i do with that
<tonberry352_> ouch
<Kilos> /home/username/. profile 
<Kilos> cant cd to it
<Kilos> or gedit
<Kilos> nothing there
<nlsthzn> then there is nothning set up in there I assume...
<nlsthzn> I thought that you could access it from terminal but not edit it and with SU you got the error so all I was suggesting was to use the full path name name and not ~ (not that is should have been needed)...
<Kilos> ya opens 2 tabs, username and profile
<Kilos> both empty
<Kilos> i dont understand what wesley wanted me to do
<nlsthzn> seems there is a way to add start-up applications somewhere in the power configuration settings or something
 * nlsthzn not Ubuntu so can't go look
<smile> Kilos: maybe the space doesn't belong there
<smile> :p
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> what space
<Kilos> /home/username/. profile
<Kilos> check if you find a space there
<magespawn> should be /home/username/.profile
<Kilos> looks like there is one but i tried
<Kilos> gedit still opens an empty page
<Kilos> i can open startup apps
<Kilos> then can add
<Kilos> name command and comment
<Kilos> but dunno what they must be
<nlsthzn> seems you can name it what you like and then you can add "nm-applet" without the quotations as the command
<nlsthzn> it will do what kbmonkey was suggesting without needing to use the terminal
<nlsthzn> inetpro, "Hmm,.. Wikipedia has now been down for about an hour, possibly due to a 'cut' line/cable, in Florida; just in case anyone's interested.."
<nlsthzn> from antoher channel
<inetpro> nlsthzn: yeah, that's kind of the message I see on the channel as well, but still sounds fishy
<inetpro> it should not be that easy to bring it down
<inetpro> issues in the Tampa Datacenter
<inetpro> No ETA is known at the moment. 
<inetpro> nicks in the channel are up to 481 already
<inetpro> and it looks like they're getting back online again
<Kilos> im still lost nlsthzn got a blank page in gedit
<Kilos> what part of this do i put in there
<Kilos> ~/.profile gets run at logon. You can place any startup commands in there. To start nm after a short delay try: (sleep 20s && nm-applet) &
<nlsthzn> sure... but don't edit anything there
<Kilos> only the (sleep 20s && nm-applet) &
<Kilos> or that whole thing
<nlsthzn> if you add it to the start up apps you can just add nm-applet
<nlsthzn> no need for it to sleep I would think...
<nlsthzn> also the brackets and & are terminal command :p 
<Kilos> oh nm-applet in command 
<nlsthzn> yes
<Kilos> ah
<nlsthzn> that is what I get from what the monkey wrote :)
<Kilos> or nm-applet in name and the brackets bit in command
<nlsthzn> nope... name you can call what you want
<nlsthzn> command is nm-applet
<nlsthzn> the rest of the stuff is a away to make it sleep for 20 seconds before running...
<nlsthzn> if you want that then add the whole bracket piece without the & at the end
<Kilos> ok ty nlsthzn lemme try that
<nlsthzn> k... hope it works
<magespawn> later all
<Kilos> me too. i think thats half the prob with ubuntuone upload net doesnt connect soon enough so it gives up trying to let me upload
<Kilos> bbl
<Symmetria> holy shit I dunno wtf my dog went and ate but damn, its got gas :P
 * Symmetria dies
<Banlam> wow, there was a lot of talking today
<Kilos> lol
 * zeref is starting to get fustrated
<Kilos> hmm no canstudy
<Kilos> hmm
<Kilos> yo Cantide 
<Cantide> hello :)
<Cantide> i think i'll study after dinner
<Cantide> did a bit on the way to work this morning and i'm keen to finish the chapter :)
<Cantide> what are you up to?
<Kilos> trying to sort little niggles with 12.04
<Cantide> oh
<Cantide> what niggles?
<Kilos> nm that wont auto start
<Kilos> ive googled all over
<Cantide> >_<
<Kilos> found some scripts and patches but they dont work
<Kilos> tried putting nm-applet in startup 
<Kilos> still nothing
 * Cantide doesn't know much about auto start .-.
<Kilos> the mobile broadband enable goodie doesnt stay ticked
<Cantide> oh
<Cantide> my network also has problems on startup
<Cantide> i have to disable it and reenable it sometimes to get it to work -.-
<Kilos> there is lotsa discussion about it but i havent found the solution yet
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> seems a common prob with 12.04
<Kilos> or unity im not sure
<Cantide> is my problem the same as yours?
<Kilos> mine is that the nm mobile broadband wont auto connect
<Cantide> oooh
<Cantide> perhaps the problems are related
<Kilos> dunno how they can make nm bugs low priority bugs
<Kilos> net connection should be top of the list
<Cantide> agreed
<Cantide> without the internet, i wouldn't have much to do on my PC
<Symmetria> heh
<Symmetria> no net connection....
<Symmetria> is like... death :p
<Kilos> ya
<Symmetria> heh, I dont go anywhere without my 3G dongle as a backup incase my connectivity doesnt work on other means
<Symmetria> :p
<Kerbero> but Symmetria you are the internet lord of africa
<Kerbero> you just say internet and you ahve it
<Kilos> tumbleweed, can you give me a link to report nm probs please
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> got it methinks
<Kilos> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> "network manager" does not exist in Ubuntu. Please choose a different package. If you're unsure, please select "I don't know"
<Cantide> http://www.gizmag.com/stompy-giant-robot-project-hexapod/23590/
<Cantide> i want one of these... not sure what i'd do with it though >_<
 * Symmetria looks at this spreadsheet and groans
<Symmetria> heh I gotta work out approx. cost to forklift upgrade a network and the amount of devices we're talking about is such... sick
<Kilos> never mind Symmetria it'll pay for your new pc
<Kerbero> lol
<Kerbero> it better otherwise he'll be bankrupt
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> na thats his small change
<magespawn> evening all
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> just chatted to lot from the bug squad
<magespawn> has the fly been around?
<Kilos> nope
<magespawn> bug squad?
<Kilos> but he shows online
<Kilos> launchpad bug squad
<magespawn> what bug?
<Kilos> i reported nm not auto connecting but sent it as a firefox bug by mistake
<Kilos> so he sorted it to the right bug peeps
<Kilos> nice guy
<magespawn> not too serious 
<magespawn> cool
<Kilos> when i heard the bloep and saw pm window LoT i wondered who can this be
<magespawn> good to know that somebody is paying attention
<magespawn> look this might break the connection so if i disapper i will come back
<Kilos> yeah took them 45 mins to come back to me, he said refresh your mail and there are 3 or 4 from them
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> wb magespawn 
<Kilos> you got bad connection hey
<Kilos> cellphone service providers?
<magespawn> no i final set upi my quassel core
<Kilos> ah
<magespawn> finally 
<Kilos> you tried 8ta?
<magespawn> forgot to try the nohup
<Kilos> they much more stable then voda and mtn
<magespawn> no not yet
<magespawn> out there they roam through mtn
<Kilos> mine is through the mtn tower but 3g and mtn is edge on the same tower
<magespawn> that is strange
<magespawn> hey
<magespawn> that is strange
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> and mtn say they have no plans to upgrade
<magespawn> brb
<Kilos> but the telkom guys put up their goodies a long time back and i didnt wanna try it thinking id be stuck on gprs or edge but you fone them and they 3g enable the sim and away you go
<Kilos> eish
<magespawn> Kilos
<magespawn> Okay this is strange.
<Kilos> yessir
<Kilos> where you went
<magespawn> Could see you on quassel, but could not type anything.
<magespawn> Brb
<Kilos> i was typing to you and you left
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> quassel is for kde peeps
<magespawn> strange
<magespawn> can you see me now
<magespawn> ?
<magespawn> can see myself
<magespawn> Kilos?
<Kilos> ya
<magespawn> cool beans
<Kilos> sorry went to make tea
<magespawn> no worries
<Kilos> i said quassel is for kde peeps
<Kilos> but again you were gone
<Kilos> nearly lunch time cocooncrash 
<magespawn> yes it is, i do not know of another one that has a core and client
<Kilos> doesnt xchat work same
<magespawn> do not think so
<Kilos> they look the same here but quassel doesnt have sound that works
<magespawn> quasselDroid on my htc does
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> so I think that is just the client side that makes the difference there
<Kilos> i forget you onna fone thingie
<Kilos> wait i had quassel on maverick
<Kilos> will try it here
<superfly> magespawn: what's the issue?
<magespawn> no issue, just wanted to find out which was better password or pgp for ssh?
<magespawn> i have set up ssh and a quassel core on the pc in the shop
<magespawn> and I presume it would be a good idea to set up the ssl server for quassel
<superfly> uh, PGP != SSH
<superfly> magespawn: do you mean an SSH keypair?
<superfly> yes, keypairs are more secure than passwords
<magespawn> thats it yes.
<magespawn> so that is tomrrows exercise
<magespawn> you would need a seperate keypair for every device? or can you copy them to more than one device?
<magespawn> now what?
<Kilos-> hmmm
<Kilos-> quassel-qt4
<Kilos-> Maaz_: hi
 * Maaz_ waves to Kilos-
<Kilos-> sigh, no sound
<magespawn> back again
<Kilos> wb
<Kilos> you like a yoyo tonight
<magespawn> superfly will "nohup quasselcore &" ?
<magespawn> yup Kilos learning to do new things.
<Kilos> good
<magespawn> work?
<superfly> magespawn: you can... what linux distro are you running on the core on?
<magespawn> ubuntu 12.04
<magespawn> server
<magespawn> Kilso stretching the brain a bit
<magespawn> Kilos
<magespawn> that is why the typing is falling apart
<Kilos> why
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> well done CanStudy 
<CanStudy> ty ^^
<CanStudy> now to open the book...
<Kerbero> first step will be to ban you from irc :P
<Kilos> lol
<CanStudy> haha
<Kilos> if we say nothing he gets bored and studies
<CanStudy> I am on 2 servers and 5 channels
<CanStudy> plenty of entertainment :)
<Kilos> switch off the pc and study
<CanStudy> also, "Language Planning and Linguistic Description" is not the most exciting module -.-
<CanStudy> nah, i have good self-control :p
<Kilos> you better do well in the exams or we gonna ride you
<CanStudy> umm
<CanStudy> i have motivation enough
<Kilos> as in cantstudy canfail
<CanStudy> i'm quitting my job in 2 months
<CanStudy> hahaha
<Kilos> lol
<CanStudy> and i have enough saved to see me through to the beginning of next year - aka just after i pass everything
<CanStudy> so if i fail something, i'm in for a rough time :p
<Kilos> thats good
<CanStudy> it's all part of the master plan ^^
<magespawn> better than me a
<Kilos> yeah we will give you hell
<CanStudy> if i don't join for several months you will know why :D
<Kilos> magespawn, ?
<Kilos> wassup
<magespawn> better than me at least I have been playing with this most of the day
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> we gonna freeze tonight and tomorrow
<magespawn> okay this clearly not working right
<Kilos> min -2 max 12
<CanStudy> Kilos, eish, where are you?
<Kilos> magespawn, file a bug report
<Kilos> pretoria
<CanStudy> aah
<CanStudy> Dis lekka by die see :p
<CanStudy> lekker *
<CanStudy> >.<
<magespawn> better than me at least I have been playing with this most of the day
<Kilos> snow on the whole drakensburg for next few days and wind omes from there to us
<Kilos> sigh
<CanStudy> Kilos, sounds nice :)
<magespawn> ahh well you need to come down here
<Kilos> yeah i loved durbs
<magespawn> at least for winter
<Kilos> hluhluwe was good too
<CanStudy> I like cold weather, but it must not rain at the same time unless i can stay indoors :)
<Kilos> got cheap game from parksboard
<CanStudy> magespawn, are you also in Durban?
<Kilos> hluhluwe
<CanStudy> aha
<Kilos> north coast of natal
<CanStudy> I balance the FNB ATMs in Hluhluwe :p
<Kilos> warmer than durbs
<CanStudy> yeah, i've been up there before
<Kilos> night guys. i go crash so CanStudy willstudy
<CanStudy> night Kilos
<Kilos> lol
<CanStudy> CanStudy IsStudying
<magespawn> night Kilos
<Kilos> sleep tight all
<CanStudy> done 2 pages while chatting :p
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> CanStudy: do you work for FNB?
<CanStudy> magespawn, yes .-.
<CanStudy> at least for the next 2 months or so
<CanStudy> then i shall be freeeeeeeeee
<Kilos> hmmm borrow a lockup bag fulla cash
<magespawn> contract work I take it
<magespawn> lol
<CanStudy> magespawn, kinda, but i'm quitting
<Kilos> night
<CanStudy> been there for over a year now :p
<magespawn> or just the keys to a safe somewhere
<CanStudy> Kilos, hahaha
<CanStudy> night :p
<magespawn> i might break this connection again brb
<magespawn> okay maybe not]
<magespawn> i
<magespawn> maybe not
<magespawn> not too sure what is going on right now
<superfly> magespawn: Ubuntu has packages for quassel core
<superfly> just install it and then sudo /etc/init.d/quasselcore restart
<magespawn> yes they are installed and working
<magespawn> that is how i am connected
<magespawn> does the last one just restart the core
<magespawn> ?
<magespawn> when I connect through ssh in a terminal it seems to work fine but as soon as as i disconnect it stops
<magespawn> when I connect through ssh in a terminal it seems to work fine but as soon as as i disconnect it stops
<magespawn> the ssh that is
<superfly> magespawn: yes, so just start it as a service
<superfly> then you don't need to "nohup" or "&"
<superfly> "sudo service quasselcore start" should also work
<magespawn> how to start as a service
<magespawn> ?
<magespawn> will google brb
<magespawn> will try
<magespawn> i would have to stop it first right.
<magespawn> ?
<superfly> magespawn: when you're logged in via SSH, don't run quasselcore yourself, use one of the commands I just showed you
<magespawn> right
<magespawn> okay
<CanStudy> wb 
<CanStudy> 'o'
<magespawn> ty
<Squirm> meh
<Squirm> I broke my vm
<Squirm> :/
<CanStudy> 5 pages studied, my work here is done >.<
<Cantide> gn ^^
<magespawn> superfly sudo service quasselcore start, does as far as I can tell nothing.
<superfly> magespawn: if it doesn't tell you anything, it's working...
<superfly> magespawn: and it did
<magespawn> but then i cannot connect to the core
<superfly> are you using the right port?
<superfly> also, did you check the log file?
<magespawn> assume so connected through it now
<magespawn> where is the log file?
<superfly> uh, let me check for you
<magespawn> see
<magespawn> okay
<superfly> try /var/cache/quassel, and if you don't see it there, /var/lib/quassel
<magespawn> when I check running services with sudo service --status-all
<magespawn> quasselcore has a - in the brackets
<octoquad> greetings all
<magespawn> hey octoquad
<inetpro> wb octoquad
<magespawn> now it works superfly
<superfly> magespawn: did the core start up?
<octoquad> hey magespawn and inetpro 
<magespawn> superfly
<superfly> magespawn: yes?
<magespawn> this is madness
<magespawn> go get some sleep we can sort this out later
<magespawn> we have made progress
<magespawn> ty for all the help so far
<magespawn> let ss if this works going to the droid
<magespawn> okay test one
<magespawn> okay so now what?
<superfly> magespawn: are you chatting from the droid?
<magespawn> not getting much
<magespawn> okay
<superfly> magespawn: what do you mean, "not getting much"?
<superfly> magespawn: the only two people who are chatting at the moment are you and I
<superfly> magespawn: did you tell the droid app to fetch backlog?
<magespawn> okay
<magespawn> no luck on the droid
<magespawn> can see the room and the messages from here but cannot type or send 
<magespawn> any who, off to bed now for sure, night all
<Symmetria> hrm
<Symmetria> so who's awake
<zeref> here here
<Symmetria> heh
<Symmetria> I just calculated what it cost
<Symmetria> per port 
<Symmetria> to build a massive gigE based network
<Symmetria> on real hardware
<Symmetria> heh, if you build the network with power over ethernet ports to every port
<Symmetria> around 20 thousand ports
<Symmetria> you come in at a cost of around R320 per port
<Symmetria> thats actually pretty damn cheap
<zeref> hmmm
<zeref> Symmetria: is it worth getting ccna?
<Symmetria> hrm
<Symmetria> thats a hard question
<Symmetria> it depends, are you planning on using it just to learn
<Symmetria> or to further a career
<Symmetria> because if you actually wanna learn shit worth learning, go for the JNCA rather 
 * zeref googles JNCA
<Symmetria> its the juniper equivelant
<Symmetria> (juniper > cisco in training, in hardware, in software and in everything else for that matter)
<Symmetria> :p
<zeref> o0o0
<zeref> which one is mostly used?
<Symmetria> that depends if you're talking about SP market or corporate market 
<Symmetria> and where in the world you're talking
<Symmetria> heh, cisco has a heavy dominance in the corporate market
<zeref> yeah, true
<Symmetria> in teh service provider market, in africa, its still pretty cisco based, but thats changing slowly
<Symmetria> there is a LOT of juniper stuff appearing
<Symmetria> in the international market, both are used all over the place
<Symmetria> in the international academic market, particularly on the country academic networks and regional networks, cisco has lost the game
<Symmetria> most of those have gone juniper
<zeref> so i assume if you can work on cisco networks you will be able to work on juniper networks
<Symmetria> *hrm* that depends :)
<Symmetria> here is the rule about networking people
<Symmetria> you have 2 types 
<Symmetria> a.) a good network engineer - he can work on ANYTHING - because he understands the protocols and everything else is just syntax
<Trixar_za> That would be you
<Symmetria> b.) a useless network engineer who should find a new career - he is tied to one specific brand of hardware because he doesnt understand the backend protocols or how they work, so he's working from syntax rather than knowledge
<Trixar_za> Most MSCE
<Symmetria> so, if you know the protocols, cisco, juniper, hauwei, alcatel, you can figure them all out, its all just syntax 
<Symmetria> (ok, well, alcatel might be the exception to that rule, because alcatel was smoking some really strong magic mushrooms when they came out with their shit I think)
 * Symmetria mutters evil things about alcatel's cli
<zeref> lol
<Trixar_za> Symmetria: I really think you know the protocols backwards from what I've seen
<Trixar_za> like the ACK-SYN hack one once mentioned
<Trixar_za> I think it was ACK
<Trixar_za> :P
<Symmetria> Trixar_za heh, I could dream up bgp configurations in my sleep, thats just years of experience
<Symmetria> we just rerolled the entire UFS network topology in under 2 weeks from start to finish on gear I had never touched before in my life :P everyone said I was crazy when I said it could be done in that time frame with no downtime 
<zeref> i know for ccna they recommend we use packecttracer to simulate networks, does junipe have something similar
<Symmetria> lol, we suceeded :p
<Symmetria> zeref mmm juniper has something... better :)
<Symmetria> they just dont acknowledge it exists :p
<Symmetria> here is a little secret about juniper 
<zeref> GNS?
<Trixar_za> Yeah, but it takes a genius to realize that if you don't send the acknowledging SYN, the data counters won't be enabled. So you can technically surf the internet for free if you designed a daemon that could avoid doing so, but still allow the flow of data
<Symmetria> juniper routers are freebsd boxes with masses of hardware offload and fancy line cards 
<Trixar_za> or something like that
<Trixar_za> This was like 3 years ago
<Symmetria> which means... if you take the junos image thats slightly modified 
<Symmetria> and you pkg_add it on a freebsd intel box with intel network cards
<Symmetria> you end up with a juniper router minus the hardware offload :p
<Symmetria> and it will do a gigabit full duplex throughput as well :P
<Symmetria> and its not a simulator at that point, it *IS* a juniper router :P just minus the fancy hardware that make it capable of doing crazy speed at no cpu load :)
<Symmetria> Trixar_za lol, I have had a lot of fun playing with IP packets :P
<Symmetria> like ciscos firewalls in the late 90s that had... interesting bugs :)
<Symmetria> cisco firewalls used to maintain a state table (well, they still do), but it was broken...
<Symmetria> because if you spoofed an RST or a FIN packet from the correct source ip/port to the correct destination ip/port there was no sanity checking to check the RST or FIN was real
<Symmetria> and the firewall would go "zomg, this session has been torn down" and rip out the state table entry
<Symmetria> :P was funny as hell on irc resetting everyone behind pix firewalls
<Trixar_za> Somehow I saw that coming
<Trixar_za> So you tricked the firewall into locking down?
<Symmetria> trixar hehe, basically told the firewall that the person behind it had gone away and there was no need to keep passing his traffic until he reestablished the session
<Symmetria> :p
<Trixar_za> lol
<Trixar_za> nice
<Symmetria> Trixar_za lol, not quite as much fun as what we did to port sentry though
<Symmetria> port sentry was the dumbest piece of software I ever saw
<Symmetria> it would monitor for portscans on a host machine, and then firewall out people who portscanned it
<Trixar_za> I think I may have used it at one point
<Trixar_za> Yep, I did
<Symmetria> except... if you spoofed the portscan from the guys DNS servers..........
<Symmetria> portsentry would go "zomg, dns server is portscanning me", and firewall it out :p
<Trixar_za> lol, it firewalls itself out?
<Symmetria> and the guy would sit for 3 days going "dammit! why is my dns not working!"
<Symmetria> :p
<Trixar_za> Sounds like what once happened to Zone Alarm
<Symmetria> Trixar_za lol, you could even convince portsentry to firewall its own gateway
<Symmetria> :p
<Symmetria> heh Trixar_za I will openly admit, Im a useless programmer
<Symmetria> my linux admin skills are average if that 
<Trixar_za> Me too
<Symmetria> but networks, are the one thing I do know :)
<Trixar_za> lol, and the one thing I know little of
<Symmetria> :P I realized I'd spent 2 much time working with networks when I could (easily) calculate v6 subnets in my head
<Symmetria> :p
<Symmetria> though lol, I was getting very very annoyed with myself the other day during a rollout
<Symmetria> 2001:4200:5000:ffff::8/126.... is *NOT* :8 :9 :10 :11, its :8 :9 :a :b :P
<Symmetria> and I kept screwing that up haha
<Symmetria> your natural thinking pattern is NOT to think in hex :p
<Trixar_za> Why does my mind always assume 10 to be hex
<Trixar_za> Well, it is, but not as a single digit, so to speak
<Symmetria> heh 10 is a hex number, but 10 is actually 17 in hex :P
<Symmetria> f = 16 
<Symmetria> 10 = 17
<Symmetria> ooops
<Symmetria> 10 = 16 
<Symmetria> f = 15
<Trixar_za> Yeah, I know. Was just about to correct you
<Trixar_za> lol
<Trixar_za> They kind of drilled it into us in Electrics
<Trixar_za> And yes, there was one point when I asked where we'd ever use this
<Trixar_za> ... and then I went into IT
<Trixar_za> Higher math is rare, but hex is pure
<Symmetria> heh
<Symmetria> the worst is tryig to work with v6 in binary
<Symmetria> :p
<Trixar_za> Show off
<Trixar_za> But yeah, I once learned how to do math in binary
<Trixar_za> Although I cheated more than once
<Trixar_za> :P
<Symmetria> heh, well, networking you have to know some binary
<Symmetria> because all the netmasks are actually in binary
<Symmetria> like a netowrk with a mask of 255.255.255.0 = /24 network
<Symmetria> because a /24 = first 24 bits of the network are the network, last 8 bits are host
<Symmetria> and in v6 its the same thing, from /0 (all the v6 space) to /128 (single address)
<Trixar_za> so a network is 32bits?
<Trixar_za> Well, with v4
<Symmetria> ipv4 is 32bit
<Symmetria> 4 octets
<Trixar_za> Makes sense
<Symmetria> 255.255.255.255 = 8 bits per octet
<Symmetria> so a /16 for example would be a 255.255.0.0 mask
<Symmetria> where 255.255 = network portion 
<Symmetria> its easy when dealing with /8 /16 /24 
<Symmetria> gets slightly more complex when dealing with /29 etc
<Trixar_za> Well, now it's actually making sense
<Symmetria> heh, a /29 = 29 bits of network, 3 bits of host, leaving 8 ip addresses per block
<Symmetria> so x.x.x.0/29 = x.x.x.0 -> x.x.x.7 
<Symmetria> but its pretty easy to work out
<Symmetria> a /31 = 2 address, /30 = 4, /29 = 8, /28 = 16, /27 = 32, /26 = 64, /25 = 128, /24 = 256
<Symmetria> (technically a /31 isnt allowed in v4, but in networking we use it for point to point, its not technically allowed because in v4 land you're supposed to have a network address and a broadcast address (first and last))
<Symmetria> which is why on a /30 network (255.255.255.252) you only have 2 useable addresses
<Symmetria> (btw, once you get down past /24, it starts again, just with 256 ips per block, so a /23 = 2 /24s, a /22 = 4 /24s, /21 = 8 etc etc)
<Symmetria> then it starts again at /16 and again at /8
<Symmetria> :)
<Symmetria> so there ya go, subnetting 101 :)
<Symmetria> v6 is identical, just with hex numbers and muchhhh larger blocks of ip address space and odd boundaries :p
<Trixar_za> I think they just invented v6 to obfuscate it a bit
<Trixar_za> :p
<Symmetria> LOL
<Symmetria> how bout because the world is outta v4 addresses
<Symmetria> there are no more :p
<Symmetria> anyway :) smoke time then bed :)
<Symmetria> gnight dude
<Trixar_za> Night Symmetria
#ubuntu-za 2012-08-07
<magespawn> good morning all
<magespawn> good morning all
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> i got probs
<Kilos> adding nm-applet to startup apps has stopped pc from booting to desktop
<Kilos> on maverick now
<Kilos> can get into ctrl+alt+F2 but dunno command to get rid of startup apps
<Kilos> logged in as a guest ok but still cant do anything on miles
<Kilos> hi superfly hodgecola 
<superfly> morning Kilos, magespawn
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> hey Kilos, superfly
<Kilos> how does a guest session do anything on the main users home
<magespawn> could you use sudo?
<Kilos> yip it says i dont have permissions
<magespawn> you would have to add guest to the sudoers file, but how you do that I have no idea
<Kilos> but could do sudo aptitude install gdm but never helped
<Kilos> it said something about sudoers ya
<Kilos> grrr and i got an email from ubuntuone telling me what commands to use to get ubuntuone to wget from my pc the missing upload
<Kilos> now if i reinstall i lose all that
<Kilos> hi jurgens
<Kilos> magespawn, have you got 5 mins to look at this
<Kilos> http://superuser.com/questions/221340/set-password-for-root-on-virtualbox-ubuntu
<magespawn> sure
<Kilos> will that give a guest power to change home settings
<Kilos> my home settings that is
<Kilos> to be able to see my startup apps
<Kilos> and delete nm-applet in there
<magespawn> usermod -G admin rob, where rob is account you want to add with admin privilages
<magespawn> this is in Recovery Mode
<Squirm> dc
<Squirm> .:Squirm:. its in /etc/sudoers
<Squirm> .:Squirm:. you can specify that the guest can use certain commands without a password
<Squirm> .:Squirm:. or you can give guest access to all the commands if they know the root password
<Squirm> .:Squirm:. you can give them access to all commands without the root password(I wouldnt suggest this)
<Squirm> .:Squirm:. and
<Squirm> .:Squirm:. I spy with my little eye, something beginning with 'S'
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hi squirm
<magespawn> if you do give guest root access you should also remove it as soon as you sorted your problem
<Kilos> so in recovery mode after logging in i run usermod -G admin guestnumber
<Squirm> guest	ALL=(ALL) ALL :NOPASSWD
<Squirm> I have a feeling that will give guest sudo access
<Kilos> whew lemme write this down
<Squirm> that line would go in /etc/sudoers
<Kilos> ty guys will try get back with 12.04
<superfly> Kilos: why do you want to give the guest account sudo access? that's very insecure
<Kilos> superfly, i cant get into my desktop
<Kilos> nm-applet in startup apps stops gdm loading
<Kilos> so i must as a guest delete that nm-applet from startup apps
<superfly> Kilos: you don't need to tell nm to start up, it's probably already starting up
<superfly> Kilos: also, might I suggest you ask me or someone else knowledgable in here before you ask the list. The list is now full of n00bs who don't understand the question and don't actually understand they answer they are giving
<Kilos> it doesnt accept the auto connect ticked block or the enable broadband permanently superfly 
<Kilos> i didnt want to worry you superfly i know you are busy, but ty i have learned my lesson
<superfly> Kilos: yes, but nm-applet is probably already running anyways... so your problem and the solution you were given are actually completely unrelated.
<Kilos> so what do you suggest i do now superfly ?
<superfly> Kilos: what you're trying to do at the moment - remove nm-applet from your startup
<Kilos> as a guest?
<Kilos> with sudo powers
<superfly> Kilos: no, that obviously won't work
<Kilos> from recovery mode?
<superfly> you need to log in in recovery mode and go and figure out where that file actually lives on your hard drive (and I don't know where)
<Kilos> ok lemme try
<Kilos> luckily i have maverick to come here with
<superfly> Kilos: I need to go, briefly, I'll be back in a little while
<Kilos> ty superfly go safe
<Kilos> Squirm, do i gedit /etc/sudoers  ??
<Squirm> least that's where sudo users are kept
<Kilos> or cd to it
<Kilos> ok here goes. hold thumbs guys
<Kilos> bbl
<Squirm> you could also boot into the networkless runlevel
<Squirm> oh yes
<Squirm> I forgot to mention the word I spied with the letter 'S'
<Squirm> it's snowing
<charlvn_> good morning
<charlvn_> Squirm: nice! enjoy
<charlvn> magespawn: coffee on
<magespawn> err okay
 * magespawn flips the salt timer
<charlvn> bah
<charlvn> sorry man
<magespawn> lol np
<charlvn> this stupid auto correct :D
<Squirm> lol
<charlvn> when i type "Ma-tab" i get magespawn instead of maaz
<charlvn> Maaz_: coffee on
 * Maaz_ starts grinding coffee
<magespawn> Maaz_ why do you have a tail?
<Maaz_> magespawn: I already know stuff about why
<charlvn> it's too early in the morning for this nonsense, i need coffee
<magespawn> lol
<Maaz_> Coffee's ready for charlvn!
<Squirm> I need coffee
<Squirm> but then I have to go and buy milk
<Squirm> Maaz_: please go and buy milk for me
<Maaz_> Squirm: *blink*
<charlvn> Maaz_: thanks!
<Maaz_> charlvn: Okay :-)
<charlvn> Squirm: what is this for laziness :)
<Squirm> I have the day off sick ok
<Squirm> and it's snowing
<Squirm> the first day I've taken sick off work this year
<charlvn> ok no that's different then, sorry to hear
<charlvn> get better soon!
 * Squirm kicks the snow to tomorrow
<charlvn> bbl, work
<Kilos> hmmm
<Kilos> cant get into anywhere there
<Kilos> can get into /etc/ but cant edit sudoers even with sudo
<Kilos> usermod -G admin rob says no admin found
<Kilos> i can see that /etc/sudoers from maverick here but cant change permissions
<Kilos> dont wanna start chowning indiscriminately
<Kilos> can see 12.04 home miles but cant find the startup apps
<inetpro> good morning
<inetpro> Sorry — I was up all night trying to download photos taken by a robot lowered onto Mars by a skycrane
 * inetpro lol at xkcd humor 
<tonberry352_> lol
<magespawn> Maaz tell Kilos "usermod -G admin <name of account>"
<Maaz_> magespawn: Got it, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<magespawn> morning inetpro
<Kilos> goodness gracious bally dammit me
<Kilos> first messed up things, then found another way to do it
<Kilos> now dunno how to get my nm applet goodie back in top panel again
<psydroid> morning Kilos
<psydroid> oh, I never know how to get all of those applets back
<Kilos> hi psydroid 
<Kilos> lol
<psydroid> so I just back up all settings and have them recreated
<Kilos> you have missed all the fun here this morning. i added nm-applet to startup apps then pc could boot to gui because it couldnt open that nm applet without a gui
<Kilos> tried lotsa things but couldnt get anywhere so used ctrl+alt+F2 and purged network-manager
<Kilos> that didnt solve the booting to gui
<Kilos> logged in as other user with same name and password and hey presto could go remove the nm-applet from startup applications
<Kilos> but the nm in top panel is gooooone
 * Kilos cries
<psydroid> I'm sure you had lots of fun pioneering troubleshooting this part of the operating system
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> in maverick you could right click on a panel and go add to panel
<Kilos> that doesnt work on 12.04
<psydroid> yeah
<psydroid> I have similar problems with the KDE desktop, so I usually keep a backup of the home directory with all settings, which can be easily restored in such cases
<psydroid> at least at my friend's office, I haven't had such problems myself
<Kilos> lol i only been on here a week and havent made one backup yet
<Kilos> but i did rsync archives to my external so i could get network-manager installed with gdebi
<Kilos> yay
<psydroid> yeah
<Kilos> magespawn, 
<psydroid> here I've got too lazy to do anything like that
<Kilos> if you dont have bandwidth cost probs then you can just update download again
<Kilos> i rsync archives everytime i install something new
<psydroid> imagine having to download everything all over
<Kilos> if i was on uncapped i would most likely have done a clean install again
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i was frantic this morning
<Kilos> been trying for about 5 hours
<Kilos> Maaz_, coffee on
 * Maaz_ flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> Maaz_, hurry
<Maaz_> Making decent coffee is an art Kilos and should never be rushed
<Kilos> Maaz_, move it
<Maaz_> If I get anymore cheek Kilos you can do it yourself next time
<Kilos> Maaz_, rusks please
<Maaz_> behind the calender on top of the fridge, but dont tell everyone Kilos
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday1 you grew some
<Kilos> phase 1 already
<psydroid> you must have woken up very early, I just got up at 10
<maiatoday1> hmm, dunno why I have an extra ear now
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> the bot also. its the net thats sick
<Maaz_> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> and Symmetria doesnt fix it
<Kilos> Maaz_, ty
<Maaz_> You are welcome Kilos
<Kilos> what is the super key on a keyboard??
<Kilos> hi smile
<superfly> Kilos: the super key is the Windows key
<Kilos> oh my shoulda been called the poofie instead
<Kilos> ty superfly 
<smile> hi Kilos :p
<zeref> heeeehhhheehhhh, snow is falling
<Kilos> eina
<Kilos> its freezing here
<Kilos> zeref, where are you?
<zeref> joburg
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> and wind straight over you to us
<Kilos> superfly, i recieved a mail from ubuntuone. he says i must do this
<Kilos> 1. Run the following in the terminal - in Dash (Super/Windows key or
<Kilos> click Ubuntu icon in Launcher) type Terminal (all one line):
<superfly> right, so open the terminal
<Kilos> what parts of that must i actually use
<Kilos> superfly, I dunno what to use of all that
<superfly> Kilos: open your terminal and type out the command he gave you (which you didn't type out here)
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> oops
<Kilos> i thought it was in that first bit
<Kilos> wget
<Kilos> http://people.canonical.com/~roman.yepishev/us/ubuntuone-ubuntu-syncdaemon-diag.sh
<Kilos> && bash ubuntuone-ubuntu-syncdaemon-diag.sh
<Kilos> that looks better hey
 * Kilos such a twit
<Kilos> did that and it wgot 1.2m and said saved but i dunno where
<Kilos> in home methinks
<magespawn> Hey Kilos been busy sorry.
<Kilos> np magespawn 
<Kilos> snowing here
<magespawn> cool very!
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> that white stuff sucks
<Kilos> magespawn, wanna try something
<magespawn> okay
<Kilos> only way i got back here
<Kilos> logged in as another user but used same name and password and could get to delete that nm-applet in startup apps
<Kilos> all those other ways didnt work
<Kilos> so even as another user if you use same name and password you have full control
<Kilos> is that right?
<magespawn> it should not be another user at all if the name and password are identical
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> then what happened
<Kilos> it let me login properly
<magespawn> unless I miss how this works 
<Kilos> i will try it on maverick sometime
<magespawn> I think uppper case and such could make a difference
<magespawn> but if it identical then you are that user
<Kilos> nope i did everything same
<magespawn> well then you are that user, problem solved, lol
<Kilos> how come it didnt get stuck at the nm-applet thing
<Kilos> im so happy but while trying to get in i purged network-manager and had to install from ext archives but the icon in top panel is gone
<magespawn> to get the icon back you have to right click i think.
<magespawn> use the add to panel command
<Kilos> doesnt work with unity
<magespawn> will have a look when I get back, I have a game drive to go on.
<Kilos> nplad you have a good day
<Kilos> enjoy
<Kilos> ty for being there for company
<magespawn> np
<inetpro> Kilos: is ook so koud daar by jou?
<Kilos> dit het bietjie kapok gegooi nou nou
<inetpro> my vrou het nou gebel, was so bietjie kapok daar
<Kilos> vrek koue wind
<inetpro> wow
<inetpro> kapok = sleet ?
<Kilos> min dat jy dit sien in pretoria
<inetpro> beslis
<Kilos> ya like fine snow that falls straight down not zigziag like flakes
<zeref_work> whoah
<zeref_work> http://i.imgur.com/ds6K5.jpg
<Squirm> hi
<zeref> sudo start heater 
<superfly> Hahaha I wanna do that too.
<zeref> :)
<zeref> i've not seem so many people taking pictures of them in snow
<zeref> *themselves
<Symmetria> heh
<Symmetria> I want to meet whoever supplies the drugs to cisco
<smile> bye
<Trixar_za> You know, I have a weird idea
<Trixar_za> What if you created a distro with sudo preinstalled, but with a NOPASS group that the user gets added to on install
<Trixar_za> Then you make up the application launchers/shortcuts that need root access just call sudo before running the application
<Trixar_za> This is probably insecure if some genius works out he can abuse this to get the person to install a virus
<Trixar_za> But probably more secure than how Puppy is doing it...
<Trixar_za> Yep, this is the stuff I think about while lying awake at 5am
<smile> :p
<nuvolari> .
<nuvolari> helo
<nuvolari> maaz: seen kilos
<Maaz_> nuvolari: kilos was last seen 5 hours and 49 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2012-08-07 13:02:44 SAST], and has been offline on freenode since 2012-08-07 13:20:32 SAST
<nuvolari> ha
<nuvolari> hier is oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> brb
<nuvolari> ack :-/
<Kilos> yo nuvolari 
<Kilos> and others
<nuvolari> hi oom :>
<Trixar_za> Hey nuvolari and Kilos
<nuvolari> ek't nou nou gou vir 8ta gebel
<Kilos> just finished a clean install
<nuvolari> en die data ding gedoen
<nuvolari> hi Trixar_za 
<Kilos> mooi man
<Kilos> sien jy nou daai 2+1 bundle op die foon?
<Trixar_za> Is jy ook op 8ta?
<Kilos> hi Trixar_za 
<Kilos> ja
<nuvolari> nog nie gekyk nie oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> Trixar_za: jip
<nuvolari> weet nie hoekom ek dit nie vroër gedoen het nie
<Kilos> ek kon nie die 2+1 sien nie tot hulle my sim geaktiveer het nie
<Kilos> jou kop is te besig met ander goed man
<Kilos> jy mis dit wat eintlik belangrik is
<Kilos> hehe
<nuvolari> hoe nou oom?
 * nuvolari mis daai punt ook lyk dit my
<Kilos> jy weet al maande dat jy 8ta moet probeer
<nuvolari> oh... dit ja...
 * nuvolari sê niks
 * nuvolari tel die pennies wat hy in die water gegooi het
<nuvolari> sjoe, ek kon 'n plaas koop
<smile> bye :)
<Kilos> lmga ja amper ne
<Kilos> hulle het ook daai groot bondle
<nuvolari> maar dis op kontrak, dan nie?
<nuvolari> byebye smile 
<Kilos> 60m + 60m na 11nm vir R1600 n jaar ek dink
<Kilos> 60g +60g
<Kilos> skuus
<Kilos> ek dink banlam het dit
<nuvolari> dis soos 5Gb 'n maand
<Kilos> en 5g na 11
 * nuvolari pik 'n traan
<nuvolari> dit klink so mooi
<Kilos> maar mens moet slaap ook
<Kilos> die na ure een kan jy vreet naweke en innie dag slaap
<Kilos> nou moet ek van voor af begin daai klank kaart aan die gang kry
<nuvolari> :-/
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> maar oom het seker dit neergeskryf?
<Kilos> as mens dom is moet jy sukkel
<Kilos> nee ek het so baie goed probeer
<Kilos> weet nie watter een dit gedoen het nie
<Kilos> hierdie keer sal ek n ander stel speakers in daai gat inplug en dan dinge een vir een toets terwyl musiek speel
<Kilos> en n backup doen sodra dit werk
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> dom donner
<Kilos> dit het kapok hier vandag nuvolari 
<Kilos> vrek koud
<nuvolari> joh
<nuvolari> dis oom wat die yskas oop vergeet het!
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> ek sit en vries my tone af
<Kilos> en in jhb en rustenburg
<Kilos> dink vandag was max 10
<Kilos> en -2 innie oggend
<nuvolari> mensig!
<nuvolari> oom het seker vloreer op koffie?
<Kilos> baie tee en koppie sop of drie
<nuvolari> hmm, nou is ek ewe skielik lus vir sop
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hey superfly all good there?
<Kilos> missed you guys today
<superfly> Kilos: ya, just got back from another trip to the doctor
<Kilos> good news i hope superfly 
<Kilos> give my best to mrs_fly  too
<Kilos> seems like sflr is sick again too
<magespawn> evening all
<nuvi2> heh, hulle lieg
<nuvi2> g'n adsl nie
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> clean install twice
<magespawn> you?
<Kilos> mobile broadband disappeared completely when i went off this morning
<magespawn> hectic
<Kilos> so did a clean install but didnt format /home and same prob so clean install again
<magespawn> but you are up and running again now?
<Kilos> yeah just need to get everything going again
<Kilos> rsync of archives is such a blessing
<magespawn> indeed
<Kilos> can clean install and update for like 15m and upgrade for 5m
<Kilos> i go eat
<magespawn> later
<nuvolari> ooh! seems we did well in the javelin throw
<nuvolari> *women's javelin
<magespawn> gold?
<nuvolari> dunno, waiting for the news to get to the sport section
<magespawn> looks like sa is doing quite well all round
<nuvolari> yeah
<nuvolari> I googled, it seems like after 2 heats we're 3rd
<nuvolari> *Sunette Viljoen is 3rd
<nuvolari> came 1st in her heat
<magespawn> i was quite disappointed that they do not put more video online.
<magespawn> good for her
<Kerbero> supersport is useless
<Kerbero> stole youtube's contract for SA
<Trixar_za> Kilos: When in doubt, use sakis3g
<Trixar_za> Mind you, it didn't work for 8ta
<Trixar_za> But I made my own version and compiled in some more devices
<Trixar_za> :p
<Trixar_za> http://www.draisberghof.de/usb_modeswitch/bb/viewtopic.php?p=5947
<Trixar_za> Yes, I was bored one day :/
<zeref> sigh, res electricity keeps cutting
<Kilos> Trixar_za, my prob is the auto connect block doesnt remember to auto connect so if you can hack 12.04's nm to remember that and once you enable broadband to remember that then you done good
<Kilos> at least launchpad is mailing me for more info but bug is still not a priority bug
<magespawn> does any one know if need a special editor to edit /etc/sudoers?
<nuvolari> magespawn: visudo
<magespawn> I am reading Fedora Unleashed and that is what it says, just wanted to check as this one is a bit old.
<nuvolari> magespawn: I'm not aware of a different app to use
<magespawn> ty nuvolari 
<magespawn> Kerbero: have these people not worked out that ppl can get past area restrictions through the net and if you want people to see something the net is the best way to do it?
<Kilos> eish now to install and setup ibid again
<nuvolari> brr
<nuvolari> it's freezing
<Kilos> hehe
<theblaze> Hey guys what happened to smile?
<Kilos> he gone to bed
<theblaze> Ah OK
<Kilos> he goes off early
<Kilos> he is in the netherlands
<theblaze> I see
<theblaze> I know
<nuvolari> what what? I also wanna see
<Cantide> I'm considering sleeping simply because my bed is warm :)
<nuvolari> Cantide: a very good idea
<theblaze> Btw on going to try Ann go on more often.  My marshal has been baconed
<Kilos> yeah good idea hey Cantide 
<theblaze> And*
<theblaze> Marshal*
<Kilos> huh?
<theblaze> Nvm u don't Reddit
<Kilos> no
<Cantide> "huh" is also my response :p
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> howzit theblaze 
<theblaze> I'm good and use
<theblaze> U*
<Kilos> we cold but good ty
<theblaze> Damn autocorrect
<theblaze> Yeah me
<theblaze> 2
<charlvn> Kilos: actually smile is flemish, he lives in belgium
<charlvn> besides, we are on the same time zone as you in the summer :)
<charlvn> and it's summer and the sun hasn't even gone down yet
<Kilos> lol same thing charlvn 
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> foreign
<Kilos> european
<charlvn> ehm, no :P
<Kilos> why are you so quiet?
<charlvn> sorry i've just been busy
<Kilos> np
<Kilos> just dont forget us
<charlvn> have been crazy busy at work the past while
<Kilos> we will hunt you down
<charlvn> lol no i promise i won't :P
<charlvn> :D
<Kilos> busy is good,time flies
<charlvn> i hear you people are having quite a bit of snow down there
<charlvn> usually it is us with the snow
<Kilos> whew not good
<charlvn> for us it has actually been quite a hot summer
<Kilos> cold wet messy stuff
<charlvn> yuck!
<charlvn> no i hate that type of snow
<charlvn> that's not good
<charlvn> it's called sleet or something i think in english
<charlvn> the english apparently have a lot of that weather but i don't know, i have only been to england once
<Kilos> yeah here in pta but lotsa places have deep snow
<charlvn> yeah that's what i hear
<Kilos> peeps are skiing in lesotho
<charlvn> that's quite unusual though right?
 * nuvolari likes the warmer weather of durbs
<Kilos> no we just past midwinter
<Kilos> june 21 is midwinter
<charlvn> ah
<charlvn> yeah makes sense
<nuvolari> the only time I am healthy enough to go out into the snow back home, and I sit here :( 
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> every single time back home when it was snowing, I had flu so I couldn't go out
<charlvn> i hate it though when the ground freezes and you start slipping
<Kilos> best place to see snow is on the idiot box
<charlvn> i don't mind the snow so much but the ice on the ground i don't like at all :(
<charlvn> Kilos: ah, you mean the TV? :)
<charlvn> i like that, idiot box
<Kilos> yeah charlvn 
<charlvn> it feels like it, most of the programming seems to be for dumb people
<Kilos> yip
<Kilos> brain washing tool
<charlvn> brainwashing... it's what they call "mass intertainment" Kilos :)
<charlvn> *entertainment
<Kilos> peeps get so into tv they talk as if they were there when things happened
<charlvn> keeping the masses dumb and the politicians rich
<Kilos> lol
<charlvn> by the way, today i used expect for the first time
<Kilos> expect?
<charlvn> to do a test to interactively upload a file via sftp with a hard-coded password (very wrong btw)
<charlvn> we tried to do it the right way (tm) by doing it with ppk authentication
<charlvn> but we couldn't even open a remote shell and scp didn't want to work either
<charlvn> all that works is sftp with a password
<Kilos> is all of that good or bad?
<charlvn> expect is basically is an interactive scripting language
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> hey you clever guys
<charlvn> a bit like bash scripting but you can invoke commands and then talk to them in interactive mode
<charlvn> a bit like what a user would do but then using scripting
<charlvn> so you invoke sftp with some parameters
<charlvn> then "expect" it to prompt you for a password, and when it does, you feed it the password
<charlvn> then you "expect" a prompt like "sftp>" and when you get it, you feed the sftp commands like mput etc you want
<charlvn> when that's done, you "expect" another "sftp>" prompt and you exit
<Kilos> if i rsync /home/from my maverick to /home/ 12.04 what about all the stuff thats irrelivant
<charlvn> hmmm, what exactly do you want to take over
<charlvn> if you include all the hidden directories in your home directory you will take all your configuration with you
<charlvn> most of it will probably work fine but there could be some hickups, perhaps
<charlvn> i would just take all my actual documents like my ~/Documents directory etc across
<Kilos> lotsa settings as in email ibid sound etc etc
<charlvn> ah yeah
<charlvn> well it is a bit of a gamble but it depends on the application
<charlvn> most applications try to strive for backwards compatibility with older config files
<charlvn> sometimes it goes wrong though, or an application decides to adopt a whole different configuration format
<charlvn> i had a few cases where applications decided to convert their config format from yaml to xml for example
<charlvn> but that isn't typically the case
<Kilos> because for starters it was the only way i could get 9 workspaces on 12.04
<charlvn> ah
<Kilos> i battle with only 4
<charlvn> you could always trim out those config files or do something manually if you need to
<charlvn> it usually isn't a bad thing to bring everything across, i just tend not to do it for some reason
<Kilos> like to have things on their own space with a terminal as well
<charlvn> i guess i like starting fresh every so often
<Kilos> ok now is there a way to clean out the unused stuff in home automatically
<nuvolari> Bwahahahah! "Keyboard not found! Press ENTER to continue."
<charlvn> not that i'm aware of no
<Kilos> hehe
<charlvn> maybe there are some cool tools out there but not that i've seen
<charlvn> nuvolari: nice one :)
<Kilos> because if you show hidden files there are stacks
<charlvn> probably that happens because the error handling is generic in the programming code
<charlvn> and it always appends "press enter to continue" to any error
<Kilos> what does this generic mean
<charlvn> reusable, a standard way of doing something
<Kilos> oh ty
<charlvn> so you can re-use the same bit of code to handle any error for example
<charlvn> typical programming term
<charlvn> np
<charlvn> ok i'm off, have a good evening all!
<Kilos> i think i gonna do it and if im missing tomorrow then it didnt work well and im clean installing again
<Kilos> night charlvn 
<Kilos> i go crash as well
<Kilos> night nuvolari and all others
<Kilos> sleep tight and warm
<nuvolari> night oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> lekker slaap
 * nuvolari is not far behind
<Kilos> jy ook dankie seun
<Squirm> its snowing again
<Squirm> tomorrow will be white
#ubuntu-za 2012-08-08
<Kilos> Cooold morning to you all
<Kilos> Maaz_, coffee on
 * Maaz_ flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> Maaz_, hot
<Maaz_> Come on Kilos How many peeps do you know that make coffee with cold water twit!
<Kilos> hiya drussell hows things
<Kilos> Maaz_, fix your tail
<Maaz_> Kilos: Excuse me?
<Maaz_> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz_, danke
<Maaz_> Bitteschön
<nuvolari> o/ morning oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> Maaz_: coffee please
<Maaz_> nuvolari: There isn't a pot on
<nuvolari> Maaz_: coffee on
 * Maaz_ starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> lo nuvolari cold hey?
<nuvolari> Maaz_: having a tail day?
<Maaz_> nuvolari: *blink*
<nuvolari> Kilos: ya oom!
<nuvolari> here as well
<nuvolari> raining cats and dogs
<Kilos> hele N3 toe
<Kilos> villiers tot mooi river
<Kilos> wish we could get some rain. never seen this place so dry
<nuvolari> joh
<nuvolari> meh, got to go :-/
<Kilos> klank werk!!!!
<Kilos> moet in bios ac97 dooi
<Kilos> nou het ek n deja-dup gedoen so worry nie meer om oor te instaleer nie
<Maaz_> Coffee's ready for nuvolari!
<Kilos> hi jrgns 
<jrgns> hey Kilos
<jrgns> warm yet?
<Kilos> lol no its freezing here
<jrgns> hehe, yup
<jrgns> http://t.co/78NhjFWP
<Kilos> dont wanna see more snow. it even snowed a bit in pretoria yesterday
<jrgns> hehehe
<Kilos> tumbleweed, Ive lost how to get to #ibid cant you help please.
<Kilos> clean installs without having a backup sucks
<Kilos> cant/can
<nuvolari> thanks Maaz_ 
<nuvolari> must be cold by now
<nuvolari> :-/
<Kilos> lol
 * bakuman needs coffee
<bakuman> hi Kilos 
<bakuman> and nuvolari :D
<Kilos> hi bakuman 
<Kilos> Maaz_, coffee on
 * Maaz_ washes some mugs
<bakuman> \o/
<Kilos> morning superfly 
<bakuman> Maaz_, help
<Maaz_> bakuman: I can help you with: looking things up, remembering things, delivering messages, decisions, games, monitoring things, browsing the internet, conversions, silly fun stuff, calculations, system administration, software development and south african stuff.
<Maaz_> Ask me "help me with ..." for more details.
<bakuman> Maaz_, help me with coffee
<Maaz_> bakuman: I'm afraid I don't know what you are asking about. Ask "what can you do" to browse my features.
<superfly> morning Kilos
<bakuman> :(
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday 
<Kilos> bakuman, once he is making just type maaz coffee please
<bakuman> Maaz_, coffee please
<Maaz_> bakuman: Yessir
<bakuman> :D
<Maaz_> Coffee's ready for Kilos and bakuman!
<Kilos> Maaz_, ty
<Maaz_> You are welcome Kilos
<bakuman> Maaz_, ty
<Maaz_> You are welcome bakuman
 * bakuman drinks too fast and burns himself
<bakuman> anyone here have some experience with python gui's?
<Kilos> the fly but he is a busy fella
<Kilos> python master
<Kilos> and the weed
<bakuman> okay thanks 
<Kilos> hi psydroid 
<drussell> Kilos: good thx, you?
<Kilos> good ty
<Kilos> getting used to unity slowly just the nm doesnt member to keep mobile broadband enable
<Kilos> busy with them bug peeps trying to sort it
<drussell> Kilos: cool, got a bug number I can follow?
<Kilos> yeah sec ill find it
<Kilos> drussell, 1033579
<charlvn> good morning all
<charlvn> Maaz_: coffee on
 * Maaz_ puts the kettle on
<Kilos> hi charlvn 
<charlvn> good morning Kilos, how's it going
<Kilos> drussell, the auto connect doesnt work and i have to enable broadband everytime
<Kilos> good ty charlvn got 12.04 going ok again
<Kilos> and did a deja-dup to external
<Kilos> actually a cool tool that
<Kilos> for me anyway
<Maaz_> Coffee's ready for charlvn!
<charlvn> Maaz_: thanks
<Maaz_> charlvn: No problem
<charlvn> Maaz_: botsnack
<Maaz_> Yay, at last someone thinks about me as well
<charlvn> Kilos: that's good news, congrats!
<charlvn> need to do some work, bbl
<Kilos> ty
<Symmetria> heh
<Symmetria> has it stopped snowing in joburg?
 * Symmetria is rather worried about having to drive back to bloem on sunday in this weather
<Kilos> drussell, what did you do there , just got a mail i dont understand anyway
<Kilos> changed status?
<Kilos> hi smile 
<smile> hoi allemaal :p
<smile> :)
<Kilos> almal
<smile> Kilos: het jy goed gedroom? ;)
<Kilos> :)
<smile> :p
<Kilos> nee, droom maar min
<smile> Kilos: wat bedoel jy? :p
<Kilos> who knows how i get to that atrum channel here
<Kilos> i dont dream much smile 
<smile> maybe /join #atrum ?
<smile> Kilos: ok :)
<Kilos> no it was an irss something
<Kilos> i lost the link to get there with clean installing
<smile> hmm.. not on freenode?
<Kilos> nope on atrum
<Kilos> them i think but not the link here to connect to
<Kilos> http://search.mibbit.com/channels/Atrum/1
<smile> Kilos: irc://autumn.cpt.za.atrum.org
<smile> :D
<smile> that's atrum :)
<Kilos> yes ty
<smile> yw :)
<Kilos> hi SilverCode 
<SilverCode> Hi
<Kilos> you new here
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<SilverCode> yeah, was looking for something, stumbled across the website, thought I might as well join the IRC channel :)
<smile> SilverCode: cool ;)
<smile> please stay :)
<Kilos> SilverCode, you an IT guy?
<Kilos> using what OS. i see you using quassel
<SilverCode> programmer actually. Do linux development
<SilverCode> running Kubuntu
<Kilos> great, make ubuntu-za a permanent fixture there
<Kilos> we have other kde guys here too
<SilverCode> ironically the reason I found ubuntu-za was because I was looking for an "IT Guy" :)
<SilverCode> Will try. Often forget to set up the ssh tunnel to allow IRC access at work, so Quassel just gives up quietly in the background and I never think to correct the problem
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> do you need help?
<Kilos> if so state you prob as clearly as possible and one of the guys will help you as and when time allows
<Kilos> SilverCode, wb
<Kilos> do you need IT help?
<SilverCode> sort of, I actually need a contractor or consulting company to set up our new servers
<SilverCode> and they seem to be a lot harder to find than one would think :)
<Kilos> Symmetria, ^^
<Kilos> some of the guys here run their own servers 
<Kilos> so you will get help and Symmetria does that kinda thing if im not mistaken
<Kilos> he is the networking bof here
<SilverCode> it isn't so much the help that is needed, more of a case of we don't have time to do it ourselves (anymore), and also lack the expertise
<SilverCode> and now that our old creaky, self maintained server has died, we thought "fuck it, lets just get someone in to do this for us"
<Kilos> he freelances i think
<Kilos> Symmetria, ping
<inetpro> cocooncrash_: you and Maaz_ have a tail
<Kilos> lo inetpro 
<inetpro> good mornings
<SilverCode> awesome, thanks Kilos
<Kilos> yw SilverCode 
<smile> inetpro: have you got more than one morning? :D
<Kilos> hehe he starts late and ends late
<smile> 9.9
<smile> Een tourniquet of draaideur is een samenstel van drie of vier deurbladen die aan een gezamenlijke verticale as zijn afgehangen en als geheel om deze as draaien. Aan weerskanten bevinden zich gebogen afscheidingen ook wel kuipen genoemd, die zo breed zijn, dat bij een vierbladig tourniquet steeds twee deurbladen tussen de afscheidingen blijven en zo de deuropening afsluiten.
<smile> :)
<smile> You understand, Kilos ? :)
<Kilos> na
<smile> Kilos: or too difficult :p
<Kilos> something to do with a swing door smile 
<smile> yep :)
<Kilos> i gonna have to reboot soonish. big upgrade going on here
<smile> ok :)
<smile> which distro? :p
<Kilos> 12.04
<Kilos> unity
<smile> ok :)
<smile> ^^
<smile> have to upgrade also
<Kilos> yay looks like nothing broke
<bakuman> \o/
<Trixar_za> http://what-if.xkcd.com/6/
<Trixar_za> My new favorite feature
<Kilos> charlvn, banlam was it one of you that used to sahki thing to connect the modem
<Kilos> or Trix[a]r_za 
<Kilos> i cant see them logs from last night
<Kilos> usb-modeswitch doesnt seem to be working here
<Kilos> and wvdial is a massive job that is beyond my comprehension
<Kilos> ah it was sakis3g now who was using it??
<sakhi> afternoon
<Kilos> hi sakhi 
<SilverCode> *sigh* I think all software bugs would be eliminated by the invention of a time machine
<SilverCode> Programmers would be too scared of someone from the future coming back in time to stab them in the face for their poor implementation of things
<SilverCode> would make them pay more attention
<Kilos> ok who is the sakis3g user?
<Kilos> ek sukkel
<Kilos> connects to here and firefox works but no evolution mail or mxit on pidgin
<Kilos> and where is the red green blue bubble that shows on/offline etc
<Kilos> what am i missing
<Kilos> Maaz_, coffee on
 * Maaz_ flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> SilverCode, did Symmetria answer you?
<SilverCode> Kilos: yeah, he did thanks. Gave me info for a company that does what we are looking for
<Kilos> great i was offline sorting things
<Maaz_> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz_, danke
<Maaz_> Bitteschön
<SilverCode> you would think that after 4 years (?) of KDE4, there would be some more useful plasmoids
<Kilos> there might be. talk to inetpro and superfly 
<Kilos> you might wait a while they kinda busy guys
<Kilos> normally after 8pm they get to chat some here
<Kilos> smile, ?
<smile> yes? :p
<Kilos> you still alive?
<smile> yep, why? :p
<Kilos> so quiet
<smile> Oh I was helping someone who's now cooking dinner
<smile> :p
<Kilos> lol
<smile> :)
<smile> some problems are arising in Belgium o.O
<smile> Nuclear buildings are leaking o.O
<Kerbero> o
<smile> Doel 3 and Tihange are leaking nuclear things :p
<smile> Tihange at least for 7 years (so, 2005)
<smile> Kerbero: ga jy die kernsentrale sluit? :p
<Kilos> uh oh
<Kilos> yo Kerbero 
<smile> Doel 3 would stay open till 2022, but I think they have to change their mind :p
<Kilos> smile if there are still people working there dont worry
<smile> Kilos: inside the building? maybe 2. :p
<smile> Doel 3 is nearby, if it explodes we're all dead
<smile> :p
<Kilos> use google maps or something to see if those walking around outside have anti nuke suits and masks on
<Kilos> will only exploded is it overheats
<Kilos> i thin
<Kilos> k
<Kilos> yo Cantide 
<Cantide> hello '-'
<smile> Kilos: you hope ;)
<smile> streetview is not so recent :p
<Kilos> no
<Kilos> YOU hope
<smile> yes I do :)
<smile> ^^
<Kilos> get onto one of those satelites that see everything
<Kilos> hi psydroid 
<smile> "Since 2006, about 0.5 to 2 litres radioactive water leaks a day from the nuclear power plant"
<CanNOTStudy> muhuhahahaha
<smile> :o
<Cantide> :o
<Cantide> smile, where is that? 'o'
<Kilos> lol
<smile> http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kerncentrale_Tihange , Cantide 
<smile> :p
<Cantide> Kilos, I finished work at 11:30 today and had to wait until 5 pm for my lift - luckily i had one of my study guides with me
<Cantide> so yeah, i think i've done my studying for the week :p
<Kilos> no man
<Kilos> week ends on saterday
<Cantide> heh, there is no English page of that, smile :p
<Cantide> Kilos, my week ends on Sunday :p
<Cantide> tomorrow i'll do an assignment, and I'll probably have to work Sunday
<Kilos> no sunday is the first day of the week
<Cantide> err, Saturday, I mean
<Cantide> Sunday is the last >_>
<Kilos> nope
<Cantide> to each his own :p
<Kilos> lol
<smile> Cantide: I translated it :p
<Kilos> Maaz_, google what day is the first day of the week
<Maaz_> Kilos: "Sunday or Monday?" http://www.cjvlang.com/Dow/SunMon.html :: "What is the first day of the week and why, explain?" http://www.funtrivia.com/askft/Question85968.html :: "The Days of the Week" http://www.timeanddate.com/calendar/days/ :: "Scriptures dealing with the first day of the week. | Christian ..." http://carm.org/religious-movements/seventh-day-adventism/scriptures-dealing-first-day-week :: "Names of the days of the week - Wikipedia, the…
<smile> I hope you can understand a bit :)
<cocooncrash> Maaz_: change nick to Maaz
<Maaz> cocooncrash: Changing nick to Maaz
<Kilos> ty cocooncrash 
<Cantide> smile, a little :)
<Kilos> all good there?
<Cantide> my Afrikaans is rather useless as it is :-S
<psydroid> hi Kilos
<psydroid> hoi Cantide
<Cantide> hello :)
<smile> bye! :)
<Cantide> bye bye :o
<psydroid> doei smile :)
<Kilos> who was here last night saying he used sakis3g?
<Kilos> i have it working here but got somethings to add or sort or something
<Kilos> and dunno how
<Kilos> he actually left a link but i cant scroll back after upgrading
<Kilos> all gone somewhere
<Kilos> dont all answer at once
<Kilos> hehe
<Cantide> I can't remember, or i wasn't online .-.
<Kilos> ok next!
<charlvn> good evening all
<Kilos> hi charlvn 
<Kilos> you were here last night
<Kilos> who was here last night saying he used sakis3g?
<Cantide> anyone else watching the ubuntu on air about quickly?
<charlvn> hi Kilos 
<charlvn> sakis3g? not me
<charlvn> i can check in the logs, hold on
<Kilos> who was it? scroll bnack for me please
<charlvn> oh it was Trix[a]r_za 
<Kilos> ah ty very much
<charlvn> np
<Kilos> Trix[a]r_za, ping
<Kilos> hope he sees that when he comes online
<Kilos> charlvn, did you see the link he put there
<Kilos> was his own version i think
<charlvn> lemme check again
<charlvn> Kilos: http://www.draisberghof.de/usb_modeswitch/bb/viewtopic.php?p=5947
<Kilos> ty charly
<charlvn> np
<charlvn> dinner brb
<magespawn> Evening all
<Kilos> hiya magespawn 
<magespawn> Hey Kilos
<zeref> hmmmm, is anybody using the new nautils: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/08/linux-mint-fork-nautilus
<Kilos> brb switching to fone
<Kilos> hi not_found 
<not_found> Hey uncle Kilos 
<Cantide> zeref, I might try it out when I'm running 12.10
<Cantide> I see they're planning to remove a LOT of functionality from Nautilus - most notably for me the tree view
<Cantide> Thunar is quite fast, but I just don't like how it looks :-S
<zeref> yeah, and dual pane has been removed, but they are planning to bring it back
<zeref> gnome is moving towards tablet-interface, are there any tablets that use gnome?
<magespawn> Not that I know of.
<Cantide> tablet interface just won't cut it for a desktop
<Cantide> and i'll be forced to look elsewhere
<Cantide> sad ,_,
<magespawn> Is depends how they do it.
<magespawn> You could keep the old one.
<zeref> but then they will be doubling there work.
<zeref> s/there/their
<Cantide> i'm sure it'll get phased out
<Kilos> if any of you see a joshuahoover come on here please chat to him if i miss him
<Kilos> he is from ubuntuone
<zeref> i think i'll always choose laptop + desktop over tablet
<zeref> s/+/and
<nuvolari> o/
<not_found> o/ nuvolari 
<nuvolari> oh hi not_found 
<nuvolari> are you doing well?
<not_found> always :) and yourself nuvolari ?
<nuvolari> I'm doing well thanks
<not_found> Awesome
<nuvolari> looking forward to tomorrow
<Kilos> nuvolari, did you wash away
<nuvolari> don't know what I'm going to do in the middle of the week when I'm not at home
<Kilos> thanks alot joshuahoover 
<nuvolari> Kilos: nee oom! ek is gelukkig
<Kilos> where you going nuvolari 
<Kilos> dis vrek koud hier
<nuvolari> Kilos: dis die ding oom, ek gaan n^ERENS
<nuvolari> O.o
<nuvolari> sorry
<nuvolari> ek gaan nêrens op die holiday nie
<Kilos> nou wat praat jy dan ,, when I'm not at home
<nuvolari> hmm...
<not_found> Snow looks awesome... some really pretty photos coming out of SA
<nuvolari> head thinking one thing, fingers doing their own
<Kilos> yeah not_found but very cold stuff especially if the wind blows over it
<not_found> yup :)
<nuvolari> we have an early Christmas :P
<not_found> I suffered in Pretoria in 1997 when it snowed everywhere around Pretoria... sucked that winter
<Kilos> all them ahabs will die at our temps
<not_found> +1
<Kilos> brb gotta swap my maverick drive with 10.04 on the 6g
<magespawn> I am out of here, night all
<Kilos> hmm
<zeref> superfly
<superfly> hi zeref
<zeref> hiya: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1136728/
<zeref> having trouble appending python path
<superfly> zeref: you're doing it wrong
<superfly> zeref: you need to specify the full path to the file\
<superfly> and zeref, rather use PyQt4, Qt4 is a much more mature and well-architected GUI framework
<Kilos> night all sleep tight
<zeref> ok, just specified full path, still complains. I'm using qt4 for another project of mine :-)
<superfly> zeref: are you trying to append the full path to sys.path, or are you specifying the whole path to the .ui file?
<superfly> (or .glade file)
<zeref> option 1
<superfly> zeref: that's wrong\
<superfly> you need option 2
<superfly> where did you get the idea to add the path to Python's path?
<superfly> who says that the GTK modules are using the path to determine where the files are?
<zeref> http://bytes.com/topic/python/answers/721281-howto-add-sub-directory-searchpath-namespace
<superfly> zeref: that doesn't even talk about GTK, why did you think it would work there?
<superfly> a .glade file is not a .py file and Python doesn't know anything about them
<superfly> zeref: to give you an idea of how much that guy actually knows, he calls r'...' strings "regular expression strings, when they're actually raw strings and have nothing to do with regular expressions (other than it is convenient to use them when specifying regular expressions)
<zeref> i was looking for the format of how to do it 
<zeref> ahh found it
<bakuman> i'm trying to use wxPython at the moment for my gui
<superfly> bakuman: I've found Qt4 to be the most mature UI solution
<zeref> huuurrmmm
#ubuntu-za 2012-08-09
<Kilos> cremora minora
<charlvn> good morning
<charlvn> hi Kilos 
<charlvn> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> yo charlvn 
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Alrighty
<charlvn> how's it going
<nuvolari> howdy
<charlvn> hi nuvolari 
<nuvolari> there be life
<Kilos> cold and you?
<nuvolari> hi charlvn
<nuvolari> more oom Kilos 
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<nuvolari> Maaz: please make me some coffee
<Maaz> nuvolari: Sorry...
<nuvolari> :-/
<nuvolari> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> nuvolari: Okay
<charlvn> Kilos: can't say i'm cold, seems like we're in for another hot day, it's already 15 outside
<Kilos> whew send here
<nuvolari> it's a pretty nice day here
<nuvolari> sky-wise, not sure about temperature as I'm wearing a jacket
<Kilos> lol your blood has change density with all the time you been down there
<Kilos> cant member if it gets thicker or thinner
<charlvn> bbl, work
<charlvn> Maaz: hurry up with that coffee will you? :)
<Maaz> charlvn: What?
<Kilos> lol
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charlvn, Kilos and nuvolari!
<Kilos> Maaz, thanks
<Maaz> Kilos: Sure
<charlvn> Maaz: thanks!
<Maaz> charlvn: Sure
<nuvolari> whoot! thanks Maaz 
<nuvolari> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> nuvolari: No problem
<nuvolari> Maaz: botsnack
<Maaz> Yay, at last someone thinks about me as well
<nuvolari> Kilos: hoe werk die night-data nou weer?
<Kilos> na 1 tot 5 innie oggend
<Kilos> na 11
<nuvolari> @#$%^
<nuvolari> oh
<Kilos> 23.05
<nuvolari> jinne
<nuvolari> lol, ek wou nou net sê ek slaap 01:00 ini oggend
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> 11 is nie ver weg nie
<nuvolari> hrr :-/
<nuvolari> my muis is vol draadwerk
<nuvolari> *my draadlose muis is vol draadwerk
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> o gits, my koffie word goud
<nuvolari> er, koud
<nuvolari> ek is nou terug
<Kilos> hi psydroid 
<psydroid> hi Kilos
<psydroid> how did yesterday's adventure end?
<psydroid> are you running ubuntu 12.04 now?
<Kilos> which one?
<Kilos> lol
<psydroid> haha
<Kilos> i still cant get usb modem working on 12.04
<Kilos> but skis3g connects
<Kilos> but then emails and mxit dont work
<psydroid> but it works on 10.04?
<psydroid> that's weird
<Kilos> yeah modem works kiff on 10.04 and 11.04
<psydroid> do you have any idea what the problem might be?
<Kilos> something in nm that lets enable mobile broadband to not show all the time
<Kilos> works with my cell as it shows enable mobile broadband
<Kilos> but the auto connect function does work either
<Kilos> so every cut you gotta manual start
<psydroid> I had some problems with nm on my (now broken) laptop too
<Kilos> with what releaser
<Kilos> release
<Kilos> hi SilverCode 
<psydroid> my network card worked perfectly on 10.04 but on 12.04 it wouldn't connect, so I needed an external USB adapter
<SilverCode> hi Kilos
<psydroid> it could be a kernel driver problem too, but I didn't get so far
<Kilos> there is lots of try this try that at them places 
<Kilos> launchpad i think
<psydroid> yeah
<Kilos> or forums
<Kilos> i tried lots of their scripts etc but nothing worked
<Kilos> they should just fix nm on 12.04 or bring the one from 10.10 or 11.04
<Kilos> 12.04 is 4 months old and still got the prob
<Kilos> internet connecting should be a priority
<psydroid> that's why I have them installed side by side, I can't be bothered to find solutions to problems that didn't even occur on previous releases
<psydroid> things should move forward, not backward
<psydroid> especially not on LTS versions
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> i wish i was cleverer
<Kilos> would make the 11.04 nm work on 12.04
<Kilos> and remove the 12.04 one
<psydroid> usually that's not even possible
<Kilos> yeah but what is different
<Kilos> same script files isnt it
<Kilos> similar
<Kilos> like why keep pumping one wheel that keeps going flat if you have a good spare in the boot
<psydroid> or you would have to do a lot of coding to make up for the mismatch between library versions that are installed and expected to be installed on your system
<Kilos> hi Stephan 
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Kilos> superfly, does kde use the same nm as unity?
<Stephan> hi Kilos
<superfly> Kilos: Network Manager has a number of parts
<superfly> Kilos: so while both KDE and Unity use Network Manager, they don't use the same one
<Kilos> does the kde one work on usb modem
<psydroid> hi superfly
<psydroid> I'm eager to try out the next Ubuntu/Kubuntu daily to see if Wayland is already usable
<Kilos> Stephan, are you new here?
<superfly> hi psydroid
<superfly> psydroid: are they using Wayland from 12.10?
<psydroid> hi Stephan and Silvercode
<psydroid> superfly, I think everything should be in place so people can test it in 12.10, I don't think they'll switch until 13.04 or 13.10
<psydroid> that's what I read when I was searching for information a few months ago
<Kilos> yo barns Banlam bakuman 
<Kilos> psydroid, if they remove nm from hiding the enable broadband option then it will work im sure
<Kilos> also if you lsusb it shows the modem in storage mode so usb-modeswitch isnt working properly
<psydroid> Kilos, what is the reason for hiding it in the first place?
<psydroid> oh, so that looks like a problem with kernel drivers
<Kilos> it seems to be fashionable
<Kilos> im on 11.04 now here so cant show the output of lsusb
<Kilos> but its where it shows bbbb:0000
<Kilos> it should be bbbb:0017
<Kilos> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 1bbb:0000 T & A Mobile Phones 
<Kilos> if we can hack that somehow it will work
<Kilos> so modeswitch doesnt have to do the deciding
<psydroid> hmm, I hope someone here knows how to deal with that stuff
<psydroid> I've never had such an adapter to work with, since I've been on broadband using cable or adsl for more than a decade
<Kilos> you lucky
<Kilos> dont you guys have rural areas without cable 
<Kilos> im sure this usb modem thing is gonna lose us lotsa ubuntu followers
<Kilos> and i dunno how to make modprob find it
<Kilos> looks like modprobe adds things to the kernel
<superfly> Kilos: My USB modem has always worked fine in Kubuntu
<Kilos> even 12.04?
<Kilos> whew
<superfly> Kilos: I haven't used it in 12.04 cause I have ADSL\
<Kilos> lol lotsa peeps didnt have probs till 12.04
<Kilos> internet full of please helps
<Kilos> does this look like a solution  guys
<Kilos> http://askubuntu.com/questions/126854/problem-connecting-internet-through-usb-modem-micromax
<Kilos> if so how would one make it a permanent thing not redo after every reboot
<SilverCode> Kilos: you might be able to set up a udev rule to do that when the modem is inserted
<Kilos> SilverCode, i dunno how to do them kinda things
<SilverCode> Kilos: yeah, unfortunately I can't give much more info than that right now. Have all those sorts of scripts on my work machine
<Kilos> and is the vendor there OMEGA TECHNOLOGY
<Kilos> np but ty for the advice. someone will tell me how to 
<Kilos> im going back to 12.04 brb
<superfly> Kilos: pastebin the entire ouput of lsusb for me please?
<magespawn> Congratulations tumbleweed, approved as ubuntu core developer, from Ubuntu Developer on g+.
<smile4ever> hi :)
<smile4ever> hallo :)
<smile4ever> :p
<Kilos> hi smile4ever 
<smile4ever> :)
<Kilos> hmm
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> looks like i gonna have to install winsucks again
<Kilos> just to use this method of moding modem
<Kilos> http://luv2know.wordpress.com/
<Kilos> modifying
<smile4ever> Kilos: No you don't have to :) if you learn programming ^^
<smile4ever> :p
<magespawn> Evening.
<Trixar_za> Hey magespawn
<Cantide> hi ^^
<Trixar_za> Kilos: 3G Modem?
<Trixar_za> Also I'm starting to notice there is several ways to connect using one now
<magespawn> Hey  Trixar_za, cantide
<Trixar_za> Connman's 3G extension, Network Manager, Saki3G (if you update it a bit for more modems and providers like 8ta) and Betavine
<Trixar_za> And that's off the top of my head
<nuvolari> o/ g'evening
<nuvolari> lo magespawn, Cantide, Trixar_za 
<Trixar_za> GNOME Network Manager, Sakis3G*
<Trixar_za> :p
<nuvolari> seems like gnome is going downhill?
<nuvolari> I hope it's not :-/
<Cantide> hi nuvolari :)
<nuvolari> been my favourite for quite a while
<Trixar_za> There will always be MATE and Cinnamon for joo
<Trixar_za> Even XFCE4 is taking a 'classic' GNOME look
<magespawn> Hey nuvolari
<Kilos> hi magespawn Trixar_za smile 
<smile> hi Kilos :p
<Kilos> yeah Trixar_za sorry i was asleep. head no good today
<Trixar_za> But yeah, Betavine is the closest you'd get to the Vodafone client on Linux
<Trixar_za> :P
<Cantide> hmm
<Cantide> what's the problem, Kilos ?
<Kilos> sec im trying to think
<Kilos> oh ya i cant get it going with nm
<Kilos> have sakis3g but then no email works or mxit
<Trixar_za> Read up. You have lots of options :)
<Trixar_za> Wait. why not?
<Trixar_za> Actually, better question, what model is the modem? :P
<Kilos> i read all the stuff int the help places there
<Trixar_za> I can rebuild sakis3g to be newer atleast
<Kilos> its an alcatel stc one
<Kilos> was from saudi arabia but unblocked it
<nuvolari> yeah, xfce is rocking my boat currently, so I'm happy with it
<Cantide> oh...
<Cantide> i see .-.
<Kilos> i am using 11.04 now and it works fine
<smile> Kilos: cool :)
<Kilos> its in the nm dropdown window it doesnt show enable mobilebroadband on 12.04
<Kilos> also if i go lsusb it shows the modem in storage mode
<Kilos> Bus 003 Device 002: ID 1bbb:0000 T & A Mobile Phones 
<Kilos> but on releases before 12.04 usb-modeswitch sorted that
<Trixar_za> Yeah, but usb-modeswitch-data has some errors :/
<Trixar_za> To make it work with NM, you need to have the damn thing switched
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> did you look at the link i left here
<Kilos> oh my was i still on 12.04
<Trixar_za> The askubuntu one?
<Kilos> no
<Kilos> where i said i gotta install windows
<Trixar_za> That's bad advice. You must use option instead of usbserial
<Kilos> http://luv2know.wordpress.com/
<Trixar_za> usbserial has a buffer limit
<Trixar_za> where option does not
<Kilos> didnt that say you can get a program to change the switch thin in the modem itself
<Kilos> product id you change
<Kilos> then it wont be seen as storage isnt it??
<Trixar_za> Yes, when most modem switch their product id change
<Trixar_za> That's what you normally use usb_modeswitch fore
<Trixar_za> Hell, it's what I sometimes use sakis3g for - just to switch it :P
<Kilos> ya i member when i first went to the modem
<Trixar_za> Then I dial up using gnome-ppp
<Kilos> do you just type in gnome-ppp
<Kilos> the answer would be to block the storage in the modem then nm will work again surely
<Kilos> ive lost sound here on 11.04 thats why i never heard you guys
<Kilos> oh my
<Trixar_za> No you need to install gnome-ppp and you probably need to run it as root to work properly. For some reason if the user isn't in the right group, they can't dialup
<Kilos> ok ill try that. see you now now on 12.04
<Trixar_za> Oh right, Ubuntu comes with Sudo
<Trixar_za> I keep forgetting :/
<smile> Trixar_za: if you keep forgetting in a terminal, type sudo su
<smile> after that you don't have to use sudo anymore, as long as the terminal stays open
<smile> :p
<Trixar_za> Nah, it's just that SliTaz doesn't come with it pre-installed
<Trixar_za> so I have gotten in the habit of explaining around using Sudo
<smile> I see :)
<smile> sudo is maybe 0.5 mb, that's too much for slitaz
<Trixar_za> No and my fork will probably have it
<Trixar_za> If I ever get a proper connection to make it :P
<smile> lol. :p
<smile> bye :)
<Trixar_za> Bye smile
<smile> good night :)
<Kilos> Trixar_za, sorry to worry you. gnome-ppp needs some info i dunn
<Kilos> dunno either
<Kilos> dial command
<Kilos> have *99# and says its invalid
<Trixar_za> *99# works for me. So does the username internet and password 12345
<Trixar_za> :P
<Trixar_za> But you need to setup the device it uses
<Trixar_za> Under setup
<Kilos> that where i put *99#
<Trixar_za> For my cellphone it's /dev/ttyACM0 and for my 3G Modem it's /dev/ttyUSB3
<Kilos> miny is /dev/ttyUSB2
<Trixar_za> I use sakis3g to switch the modem, so it does the whole device setup and everything and gives me a device to work with
<Trixar_za> http://www.trixarian.net/sakis3g.gz <--- my copy of Sakis3g
<Kilos> ATM1L3DT*99#
<Kilos> GNOME PPP: STDERR: ERROR
<Kilos> GNOME PPP: STDERR: --> Invalid dial command.
<Kilos> i think its the dialup string thing thats wrong
<Kilos> i got your sakis3g but need to work how to install it, other one i did with wget commands from their site
<Trixar_za> --> Modem initialized.
<Trixar_za> --> Sending: ATM0L0DP*99#
<Trixar_za> Just right click and extract it
<Trixar_za> The just run it. It will ask for root permission as it needs it
<Trixar_za> It's a normal bash script
<Trixar_za> Comes with usb_modeswitch built in
<Kilos> --> Modem initialized.
<Kilos>  --> Sending: ATM1L3DT*99#
<Kilos> --> Waiting for carrier.
<Kilos>  ATM1L3DT*99#
<Kilos>  ERROR
<Kilos> GNOME PPP: STDERR: --> Invalid dial command.
<Kilos> Trixar_za, what must i right click?
<Trixar_za> the sakis3g.gz file and extract it
<Trixar_za> Doubling clicking should pop up a dialog box in Ubuntu. If it doesn't, try running it from a terminal
<Kilos> oh. this gnome-ppp sees the modem just needs to know how or where to dial *99#
<Kilos> read up 10
<Trixar_za> Sakis3g is probably the easiest since it does most of the work for you
<Trixar_za> Shame about it not being updated in 2 years
<zeref> whoah, anybody watch the 200m
<nuvolari> aw :'( sunette missed bronze by 40cm
<nuvolari> @#$% now I'm going to have a bad night's rest
<nuvolari> 'night
#ubuntu-za 2012-08-10
<zeref> anybody up?
<superfly> zeref: i might have been, but not out of specific choice
<superfly> Maaz: tell Kilos hi
<Maaz> superfly: Okay, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> morning SilverCode 
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<SilverCode> moring
<jrgns> morning...
<Kilos> hi jrgns 
<Kilos> inetpro, môre oompie
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<SilverCode> anyone know if it is possible to record the video of a virtualbox session?
<SilverCode> mu google-fu isn't very strong today
<SilverCode> *my
<superfly> :-( I have to endure a day of work before I can get my hands on my Kindle Fire :-( :-(
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> never mind
<Kilos> whats one day
<superfly> agony, that's what one day is.
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> where exactly?
<Kilos> in the longing button
<smile> hoi! :p
<Kilos> hoi smile 
<smile> hoi Kilos- :p
<Kilos> google how to permanently enable mobile broadband on nm 12.04
<Kilos> oops
<tumbleweed> Maaz: tell magespawn thanks
<Maaz> tumbleweed: Sure, I'll tell magespawn on freenode
<Kilos> tumbleweed, can you find some time tonight or whenever to try help me fix nm to get modeswitch working and auto connect please
<Kilos> been googling and following all the advice from launchpad evn changed conf files but still no joy
<Kilos> even
<Kilos> can use it with cellphone but wont autoconnect and with modem then mobile broadband enable doesnt even show
<Kilos> or point me to the right link or person please
<tumbleweed> I didn't know NM could auto-connect 3g connections
<Kilos> it has on all other releases
<Kilos> shows in this one too but doesnt work
<Kilos> hi kbmonkey 
<Kilos> in configure vpn
<Kilos> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1033579
<Kilos> they told me things like nokia 2720 works but 2730 doesnt and ive been using my 2730 for a coupla years
<Kilos> drussell, hi do you see any progress on that bug?
<drussell> Kilos: no, I've kept an eye on it, but not had a chance to poke anyone yet
<Kilos> oh , i didnt mean from you personally
<Kilos> the rest of the community
<Kilos> for peeps using mobile broadband to connect its a top priority thing methinks
<makhatemakhate> Anybody home?
<Kilos> hi makhatemakhate 
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<Kilos> do you need linux/ubuntu help?
<makhatemakhate> Afternoon Kilos
<makhatemakhate> Sorry for the daley
<makhatemakhate> ...for the delay
<Kilos> np
<makhatemakhate> I just want to be part of Ubuntu-za even though I live in Lesotho
<makhatemakhate> Is that OK/
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> welcome
<Kilos> we got guys from all over here
<makhatemakhate> as in guys from Lesotho?
<Kilos> nope netherlands and belgium etc
<makhatemakhate> ok
<Kilos> couple in the states and england
<makhatemakhate> Anyone from Lesotho?
<Kilos> not that i know of
<Kilos> too cold there by you
<makhatemakhate> :)
<Kilos> hi smile-brb 
<makhatemakhate> But we can live it
<Kilos> lol
<makhatemakhate> I heard you're having a meeting on the 20th
<makhatemakhate> I'd like to come...
<Kilos> yes right here. where did you hear 
<makhatemakhate> mmm from maia grotepass
<makhatemakhate> I don't know how s/he got hold of my email address
<Kilos> lol
<makhatemakhate> :)
<makhatemakhate> what's funny?
<makhatemakhate> :)
<Kilos> you must try find more guys from your area and you can have ubuntu hours there
<Kilos> she is a hard worker
<makhatemakhate> Yah
<Kilos> have you joined the mailing list
<makhatemakhate> I have joined the digest-za mail list
<Kilos> our list ubuntu-za@lists.ubuntu.com
<makhatemakhate> yah, something list that...
<makhatemakhate> I already have it
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> what OS are you using
<makhatemakhate> it's just that I wanna join your meeting so that I can learn what you guys do so that I take to Lesotho
<Kilos> I actually dont help people here I am the greeting bot
<makhatemakhate> I use Snow Leopard as work
<Kilos> yes you can start a loco in lesotho
<makhatemakhate> I meant at work I use Snow Leopard
<makhatemakhate> yah
<makhatemakhate> But don't you think it'd be better to attend a couple of meetings so that I can learn a few things?
<Kilos> yes you are welcome to see how things work here by us
<Kilos> are you in the IT profession
<makhatemakhate> Yah
<makhatemakhate> I'm a database administrator
<Kilos> ah
<makhatemakhate> well, in my own right...
<makhatemakhate> :)
<makhatemakhate> what I mean is, I'm not top notch, though
<makhatemakhate> :)
<Kilos> sooner or later
<smile-brb> hi Kilos :p
<Kilos> just work at it
<Kilos> assup smile-brb 
<Kilos> wassup as well
<smile-brb> Kilos: i'm fine, but brb to 15u35 :)
<smile-brb> :p
<Kilos> k
<smile-brb> back :)
<Kilos> lol
<smile> Kilos: why lol :)
<Kilos> you 3 mins early
<charlvn> good afternoon
<charlvn> Maaz: coffee on
<Kilos> hi charlvn 
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> hmm
<Maaz> Kilos: Sure
<charlvn> Maaz: why are you so slow
<Maaz> charlvn: I already know stuff about why
<Kilos> lol
<charlvn> very intelligent answer :P
<charlvn> i'm sure that won't pass the turing test though
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charlvn and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<charlvn> Maaz: danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<zeref> hmmmm
<Trixar_za> Kilos: If you're interested, I redid the sakis3g build
<Kilos> yo Trixar_za 
<Trixar_za> And the damn database is STILL broken. Had to merge old and new databases to get it to work
<Kilos> yip please if you will explain nicely to me how to confige it so it gets mxit and my emails too
<Trixar_za> It even had the bug in it I reported 2 months ago :/
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> broken bu them?
<Kilos> by
<Trixar_za> Yeah
<Trixar_za> They simplified the files 2 releases back
<Kilos> they seem to be doing other things
<Trixar_za> Removed the redundancy so to speak
<Trixar_za> But enroute they broke something
<Trixar_za> They also left some files incomplete
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> wonder why they seem to have got slack
<Trixar_za> I found the easiest way was to use the old database from a few releases back that worked
<Kilos> sakis3g works here
<Trixar_za> and merge into it only the changed and new files
<Kilos> ah
<Trixar_za> That seems to fix it
<Kilos> when you gonna debug nm and modeswitch
<Kilos> half the world will love you
<Trixar_za> Well, I can't debug nm, but I can probably give you the working copy if the current database
<Kilos> of nm?
<Trixar_za> If it works with Sakis3g, it will probably work with the current Ubuntu version of usb_modeswitch
<Trixar_za> Which in proxy would make nm work
<Kilos> oh great
<Kilos> i have made so mayny conf files and changed so many i dunno where i am anymore
<Kilos> and 12.04 hasnt broken even
<Kilos> nm works but the modeswitch does let see modem as modem
<Kilos> dunno if i must change that product=0000 to 0017 or something
<Trixar_za> http://trixarian.net/usb-modeswitch-data-fixed.tar.bz2
<Trixar_za> You'll have to copy it to the right place though
<Kilos> but lets sort sakis3g first
<Kilos> ok tell where
<Trixar_za> I don't know where that is in Ubuntu :P
<Kilos> you know sakis
<Trixar_za> Oh, I'll upload it :P
<Kilos> i followed their instructions and wgot the file and it installed via their instructions
<Kilos> now dunno even where that first how to is
<Kilos> the important thing is , it must restart on its own if there is some break in connection
<Trixar_za> There, it should be fully updated everywhere
<Trixar_za> http://www.trixarian.net/sakis3g.gz
<Kilos> ok lemme go fetch
<Kilos> can i wget that link??
<Kilos> Trixar_za, ^^
<Trixar_za> wget http://www.trixarian.net/sakis3g.gz
<Kilos> ty sir
<Trixar_za> and gunzip sakis3g.gz when you're done
<Trixar_za> I only gzipped it because that's 'standard' for the 2 year old version
<Trixar_za> So Sakis3g users don't get confused :P
<Kilos> wow its taking forever
<Kilos> 25% now
<Kilos> such a tiny file
<Kilos> 1.2K/s
<Kilos> slowest i ever seen
<Trixar_za> It's also not fully tested. Only a handful of people have used it :P
<Trixar_za> But I'm connected using it now, so I assume it works
<Trixar_za> The new file is also about 6kb bigger than the last one
<Trixar_za> and still double the size of the old sakis3g :/
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> still tiny compared to other stuff
<Trixar_za> Well, it has 241 devices in the database compared to the old version's 100 or so devices
<Trixar_za> :p
<Trixar_za> So the database itself is double it's original size
<Kilos> unzip is extract hey?
<Kilos> right click extract
<Kilos> now what do i do with that extracted file
<Kilos> 469.3 kB hey?
<Trixar_za> yeah
<Trixar_za> run it
<Trixar_za> :P
<Trixar_za> ./sakis3g
<Kilos> whew
<Trixar_za> Picking the first option when connecting works
<Trixar_za> But it's ncurses based dialog code is a little broken. Luckily it falls back on better stuff in Ubuntu.
<Kilos> i have it extracted on my desktop , ./sakis3g doesnt work
<Trixar_za> sudo cp sakis3g /usr/bin/sakis3g ?
<queery> bello
<Trixar_za> then it should run as sakis3g from the terminal
<queery> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> with the ?
<Trixar_za> without the ?
<Trixar_za> :p
<Kilos> cp: cannot stat `sakis3g': No such file or directory
<Trixar_za> Oo
<Trixar_za> what?
<Kilos> cp /home/miles/Desktop/sakis3g /usr/bin/sakis3g  ?
<Kilos> or /home/Desktop
<Trixar_za> /home/miles/Desktop/sakis3g probably
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for queery!
<queery> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome queery
<Kilos> looks like it went there Trixar_za 
<Kilos> term went back to prompt
<Trixar_za> Hmmm
<Kilos> will it upgrade itself now?
<Kilos> uh oh whats with the hmmm
<Trixar_za> It's not finding the right interface to work with
<Kilos> isnt going back to prompt when its successful
<Trixar_za> echo SGUI="interactive terminal" > sakis3g.conf
<Trixar_za> sudo cp sakis3g.conf /etc/sakis3g.conf
<Trixar_za> That tells it to use the interactive terminal interface
<Trixar_za> There is a command line flag for it, but I doubt you want to keep typing it the whole time
<Kilos> lots to type?
<Kilos> do you use sakis in text mode
<Kilos> i got gui
<Trixar_za> Yeah, that's what we're looking for
<Trixar_za> And yes, mostly because SliTaz doesn't support the other interfaces
<Trixar_za> :P
<Kilos> oh ya you not on ubuntu
<Trixar_za> Press 1 and see if it can get you connected
<Kilos> i even found one place where they say sakis3g doesnt work on 12.04 but mine is
<Trixar_za> It will ask you several questions though, but for me picking the first option worked
<Trixar_za> options*
<Kilos> inna terminal ?
<Trixar_za> yeah
<Kilos> miles@P4:~$ 1
<Kilos> 1: command not found
<Kilos> lol
<Trixar_za> Don't you have sakis3g running? Oo
<Kilos> i must surely open sakis first
<Trixar_za> lol, yeah
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> its open on desktop now but 1 in terminal does niks
<Trixar_za> It's not showing you a menu like:
<Trixar_za> Please select an action
<Trixar_za> Choose action for Sakis3G script to follow.
<Trixar_za> Available options are:
<Kilos> maybe i must close the gui and open in text till we got it setup properly then go back gui again?
<Kilos> ya a little window
<Trixar_za> Well click on or press 1. Depending on the interface.
<Trixar_za> Should say Connect or something
<Trixar_za> :P
<Kilos> disconnect  connection info etc
<Trixar_za> disconnect? So you're already connected?
<Kilos> it musta connected already because only disconnect shows
<Trixar_za> Yeah
<Kilos> i didnt even tell it connect
<Kilos> it
<Kilos> oh but modem not plugged in even so maybe it sees my phone is connected
<Trixar_za> lol, probably
<Trixar_za> It checks for ppp0
<Trixar_za> wb
<Kilos-> ty sakis connected
<Kilos-> now where i see them red blue green lights
<Kilos-> i have that tux emblem on desktop but no connection display lights
<Trixar_za> It has an option for that
<Trixar_za> No that I ever used it
<Kilos> ok once it is open and working how do i get to add all these options
<Kilos> they dont show in the gui
<Kilos> i see generate success report and
<queery> so who is conning to ubuntu hour tomorrow?
<Kilos> compile embedded usb-modeswitch
<Trixar_za> http://wiki.sakis3g.org/wiki/index.php?title=Sakis3G_UI#Helper
<Kilos> queery, have you advertised your uh
<Kilos> i go look ty
<Trixar_za> Needs Zenity though (which comes with GNOME)
<queery> yes
<queery> twice on ubuntu-za mailing list
<Kilos> i didnt get it once
<queery> are you serious
<queery> it never bounced
<Kilos> nothing here  ubuntu-za@lists.ubuntu.com
<queery> it had to have gone through
<queery> het vandag 'n oproep oor dit gekry
<queery> Hi Guys & Gals
<queery> Just a reminder of the Ubuntu Hour on Saturday (11/8/2012) for all the Gauteng Geeks.
<queery> It will be held at the Rosebank Mall Mugg&Bean again, which is right next to the Rosebank Gautrain station. www.gautrain.co.za
<queery> Please come and join us for a coffee and/or a muffin, bring your toys and your kids. There is also 30min free wifi.
<queery> http://ubuntu-za.org/news/2012/08/03/ubuntu-hour-jhb-11082012
<queery> Please RSVP: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-za/1886/detail/
<queery>   
<queery> I will also try and remember the Official Ubuntu CD's, so that will be the spot to collect if you want any CD's.
<Kilos> oh that one
<queery> ....'
<Kilos> i keep thinking you in the cape
<queery> al vi 5 maande nie
<Kilos> ai
<queery> and nno other person has org a jhb ubuntu hour
<Kerbero> ja ai :(
<Kerbero> ons mis queery in die kaap
<queery> ahhhh
<queery> ek mis die kaap ook
<Kerbero> nou is die vraag, mis jy die kaap of mis jy ons?
<queery> alby natuurlik
<Kerbero> :)
<queery> jhb is lelik... die omgewing bedoel ek
<queery> nie veel vir die oog nie
<queery> maar ek het darm man gevang hier
<Kilos> zenity is installed here Trixar_za but  sakis3g helper --kdialog
<Kilos> shows nothing
<Kilos> just a white flashing square 
<Trixar_za> Don't use --kdialog
<Trixar_za> :p
<Trixar_za> That's for KDE and is only an example
<Kilos> eish cant believe it that page opened at the bottom of the page so i didnt see all the other stuff
<smile> bye
<smile> doei :)
<Kilos> cheers smile 
<Kilos> be good
<smile> thanks Kilos :D
<smile> see ya :)
<Kilos> Header file usb.h missing from your system. This usually indicates libusb (or libusb-compat) development kit missing. 
<Kilos> thats from compile embedded usb-modeswitch
<Kilos> what now
<Kilos> i did sakis3g helper --zenity and a little window opened saying vodacom-za
<Kilos> Trixar_za, ^^ sorry to bug you so
<Kilos> how do i activate the extra things 
<Kilos> at least my mails are working so you did something right
<Trixar_za> Which extra things?
<Kilos> them red blue green indicators
<Kilos> yay mxit working too ty
<Trixar_za> Supposably, it should be showing a tux icon that changes colour when you have helper running
<Kilos> where?
<Trixar_za> On your system tray on your panel
<Kilos> hmmm
<Kilos> is that the top panel?
<Trixar_za> It changes colour based on it's status. It should be green now that you're connected
<Kilos> this thing on the left is the menu thing i think
<Kilos> i have the shortcut on desktop and when open tux is in the menu panel as well but no colour change
<Trixar_za> Won't really know Kilos. I only use the terminal based part of it to get connected.
<Trixar_za> You can just Sakis3g to switch the modem, then let Network Manager take over with Mobile Broadband
<Kilos> ok  ty , they dont give info for amateurs to follow
<Trixar_za> It should be under the menu option 2
<Kilos> oh i will try that. that would be great ty
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<charlvn> reading through this interesting post by cocooncrash : http://michael.gorven.za.net/blog/2012/08/06/xbmc-packages-raspberry-pi-running-raspbian
<Kilos> hi Cantide 
<charlvn> hi Kilos 
<charlvn> good evening
<Kilos> hey charly wassup
<Kilos> wb Trix[a]r_za 
<Kilos> ty for the help, sakis still connected
<Kilos> haai nuvolari waar is jy
<Kilos> superfly, hows the family ?
<Cantide> evening '-'
<Kilos> saw a funny battery driven pennt farthing bicycle on the idiot box today
<Kilos> penny
<superfly> Kilos: doing OK thanks
<Kilos> uses cellphone batteries i think. can do 23 kph and 10 ks on a charge
<Kilos> the guy said only R45000
<charlvn> "only"
<charlvn> you can buy an electric bike in NL for 800 euro i think
<charlvn> about 8K ZAR
<charlvn> i almost thought of getting one but being 25 i feel it's a bit stupid for me
<charlvn> maybe for the older folk
<charlvn> they are pretty cool though
<Kilos> lol this is a small think, was kinda cute. i missed the site they advertised
<Kilos> thing
<Kilos> Maaz, seen magespawn
<Maaz> Kilos: magespawn was last seen 1 day, 2 hours, 1 minute and 36 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2012-08-09 18:00:15 SAST], and has been offline on freenode since 2012-08-09 19:36:41 SAST
<Kilos> oh my. hope a lion didnt get him
<Kilos> charlvn, 25 is a good age to have a large bike
<Kilos> or a car inna cold country
<Kilos> Banlam, bakuman you guys are quiet
<Kilos> and you Squirm y
<Kilos> getting cold here again so must be near bedtime
<Cantide> on the news they forecast 32 for Durban tomorrow
<Cantide> i hope it's a mistake
<Cantide> lol
<Kilos> 32 is lekker
<Kilos> beach weather
<Cantide> noooooooooo
<Cantide> 25 is nice :)
<Kilos> hahaha 
<Kilos> go visit magespawn in summer
<charlvn> Kilos: lol it's not really a "large" one, it's just a regular bicycle with an electric motor and a battery :)
<Kilos> goes around 40°c 
<charlvn> phew you crazy people
<charlvn> it reminds me of gaborone
<charlvn> can go up to 50
<charlvn> but at least it's low humidity there in the desert
<Kilos> this one the guy used to get to bus stop then folded it up like a suitcase and carried it one hended
<Kilos> handed
<charlvn> that's nice
<charlvn> i haven't seen that yet
<Kilos> picture a small penny farthing bike that you kinda sit on the handles
<Kilos> was very cute
<charlvn> hmmm doesn't sound too comfortable though
<Kilos> lol no man had a seat there
<Kilos> hehe
<charlvn> still ;)
<Kilos> im sorry i missed the link
<nuvolari> sjoe, it's nippy
<nuvolari> g'evening oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> hallo charlvn 
<nuvolari> ha, absa se hoof-skurk is nou op noot-vir-noot
<Kilos> yeah freezing here too nuvolari . you gonna be 12°c tonight
<nuvolari> hoof-iets, ek kon nie moor ontou wat die iets was nie :P
<Kilos> we gonne be 0°c
<nuvolari> Kilos: that's not too bad oom, think it was around that temperature last night too
<Kilos> wanna swop?
<Kilos> you got 10 days to prepare for next meeting hey nuvolari 
<nuvolari> sjoh... the lady on noot-vir-noot is freakin sharp!!
<nuvolari> :O
<Kilos> lyk my jou tv werk
<nuvolari> she just made R180'000 out of Noot-vir-Noot
<Kilos> uiteindelik
<nuvolari> (combined)
<Kilos> sy ken haar musiek ne
<nuvolari> ja oom, my broer het wonderbaarlik die ander 3 kanale gekry :P
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> twisted.internet.error.CannotListenError:
<Kilos> sigh
<nuvolari> eh?
<nuvolari> you must clean its ears oom Kilos 
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<Kilos> WARNING core.reloader: Couldn't load feeds plugin because it requires module cannot import name html2text_file
<Kilos> dom bot
<Kilos> haai nuvolari 
<Kilos> is jy op 12.04
<nuvolari> nee oom, dis nou so 08:37
<nuvolari> na middag
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> :P
<Kilos> precise man dom donner
<nuvolari> ok presies? 20:38:00
<nuvolari> 12.04 ja oom :P
<Kilos> met mobile broadband
<Kilos> ???
<nuvolari> ja
<nuvolari> met my 3g kaart?
<Kilos> hoe het jy die nm gekry om te werk?
<nuvolari> hmm... hy het net gewerk oom
<Kilos> o nie n usb dongle nie
<nuvolari> ja, die usb dongle
<Kilos> myne kannie die modem sien nie
<Kilos> nou hoekom moet ek sukkel
<nuvolari> hmm
<nuvolari> is oom nou op 12.04?
<Kilos> ek het tot bug report gedoen
<Kilos> ya
<nuvolari> hoe connect oom nou?
<Kilos> met sakis3g
<Kilos> trixie het my gehelp
<Kilos> nm wys nie enable mobile broadband nie
<nuvolari> hmm, het oom iets in syslog gesien as oom die modem inprop?
<Kilos> en met my foon in wil dit ook nie auto connect nie
<nuvolari> het oom al die usb ports probeer?
<Kilos> tail /var/log/syslog?
<nuvolari> jip
<Kilos> ja orals in gedruk
<Kilos> ek het al vergeet wat se dit daar
<nuvolari> maar het hy wel iets gewys toe oom hom indruk?
<Kilos> ek sal more weer kyk en paste uitslag
<Kilos> ja
<Kilos> maar modeswitch switch nie
<Kilos> ek het al baie conf files ge edit
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> ek't altyd net pon/poff gebruik, maar toe werk dit nie meer nie, toe werk nm-applet nog
<Kilos> pon/poff?
<Squirm> hi
<Kilos> jy weet in die applet is daar enable broadband
<Squirm> Kilos: it starts and stops ppp
<nuvolari> Kilos: cli dialer
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> met foon in wys dit maar met usb ding wys dit nie
<Kilos> maar ek gaan nie nou worry oor dit nie
<Kilos> amper slaap tyd
<nuvolari> ons moet net die log check
<nuvolari> ek dink daar is net iets wat ons mis
<Kilos> ek het nou probber maar dit wys ander goed
<nuvolari> waai ander goed oom?
<Kilos> wag ek kry dit weer
<Kilos> Aug 10 20:50:01 P4 CRON[19424]: (root) CMD (if [ -x /usr/bin/gsmsmsrequeue ]; then /usr/bin/gsmsmsrequeue; fi)
<Kilos> baie rye van dit
<Kilos> niks anders nie
<nuvolari> hmm. odd
<nuvolari> and lsusb?
<Kilos> Bus 001 Device 008: ID 1bbb:0000 T & A Mobile Phones 
<Kilos> daai 0000 is storage mode
<Kilos> ek het tot daai in conf verander
<Kilos> trixie se daar is iets in modeswitch wat verkeerd is
<nuvolari> dit is dalk 'n udev rule wat nie vir daardie modem in 12.04 is nie
<nuvolari> ek kan nie mooi onthou hoe dit werk nie
<Kilos> ek het tot dit verander
<Kilos> google al amper 2 weke vir oplossing
<nuvolari> wat sê usb-devices oom?
<Trixar_za> Die usb_modeswitch database het foute in dit @ nuvolari
<Trixar_za> Al van die begin van die jaar
<Kilos> i wonder can i remove this modeswitch and install that one
<Kilos> http://www.draisberghof.de/usb_modeswitch/
<Kilos> at this age i just noticed that word has same spelling and meaning in eng/afr
<nuvolari> how about this one oom Kilos? Do you have access to a windows system?
<nuvolari> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=12095938&postcount=5
<Kilos> i have xp on small drive
<Kilos> hehe i even have a win7 ultimate cd
<Kilos> that looks good nuvolari ty
<Trixar_za> :/
<Kilos> what Trixar_za ?
<Trixar_za> Sometimes I wonder about you guys
<Trixar_za> :P
<nuvolari> toemaar Trixar_za, ek ignoreer jou nie
<Trixar_za> Sakis3g might not be fancy, but it works
<Kilos> you never heard of. know the enemy
<Trixar_za> And Betavine is there for the other end :P
<nuvolari> I won't try betavine ever again
<Kilos> and keep your enemies closer than your friends
<nuvolari> it sucked the rist time
<nuvolari> &first
<nuvolari> *first
<Trixar_za> lol
<Trixar_za> http://www.trixarian.net/sakis3g.gz
<Trixar_za> The rebuilt copy
<Kilos> yes Trixar_za but im used to ubuntu just working
<Trixar_za> Still the best, even if it's not overly fancy
 * nuvolari doesn't trust it *cough*
<nuvolari> :P
<Kilos> well it works here today
<Trixar_za> It's open source
<Trixar_za> I even added 8ta
<Trixar_za> :P
<Trixar_za> So there
<Kilos> dit werk goed nuvolari  ek het dit by hom gekry
<Kilos> oh not 8.ta
<Kilos> nm sees them as 8.ta
<Trixar_za> Yeah, I noticed that in Sakis3G too
<Trixar_za> So I changed the provider identifier from 8ta to 8.ta
<Trixar_za> http://www.trixarian.net/sakis3g-source.tar.gz
<Trixar_za> If you want my working source :P
<Trixar_za> oops
<Trixar_za> forgot the version
 * nuvolari doesn't see any github link
<Trixar_za> http://www.trixarian.net/sakis3g-0.2.0e-source.tar.gz
<Trixar_za> http://www.trixarian.net/sakis3g-0.2.0e-source.tar.bz2
<Trixar_za> That last one works
<Trixar_za> Stupid memory
<Trixar_za> :P
<Kilos> uh oh something happened
<Kilos> cant open any files on desktop
<Kilos> night guys sleep tight
<nuvolari> nag oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> lekker slaap
<Kilos> we fight again tomorrow
<Kilos> jy ook dankie seun
#ubuntu-za 2012-08-11
<Kilos> morning all
<queery> hi guys
 * superfly is enjoying his Kindle Fire
<Symmetria> hrm
<Symmetria> anyone here happen to have dealership accounts with rectron or pinnacle?
<Symmetria> (or any of the other big wholesalers)
<Symmetria> hrm, no one awake?
<charlvn> hi Symmetria 
<charlvn> used to have a rectron dealership but that was like 10 years ago
<charlvn> lol
<charlvn> hi smile 
<charlvn> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<smile> hi charlvn :)
<smile> :D
<charlvn> how's it going
<charlvn> hi kodez 
<kodez> hi charlvn, how are you
<charlvn> i'm good thanks
<kodez> greetings everyone
<charlvn> just tired, came back from biking around
<charlvn> and you?
<kodez> i am better than yesterday, thanks for asking.
<kodez> I am taking a few minutes break and will be doing JavaScript
<charlvn> nice
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charlvn!
<charlvn> i need to do some python but i need to talk to some java classes so probably going to use jython
<charlvn> Maaz: thanks!
<Maaz> charlvn: No problem
<kodez> I am listening to  SAFM too, and am enjoying Richard Mwamba's show
<charlvn> ok lemme put on safm
<charlvn> it has been years since i have listened to it
<charlvn> internet radio ftw :)
<Kilos> hi guys
<charlvn> hi Kilos 
<charlvn> how's it going
<Kilos> frustrated
<kodez> no, on radio. i don't have megabytes to listen it online
<kodez> hi kilos
<Symmetria> heh
<Symmetria> got sorted with one
<charlvn> lol kodez 
<Kilos> even installed win7 to try get modem storage switched off
<Symmetria> still choking at the price of his machine
<Kilos> doesnt work either
<Kilos> grrr
<charlvn> modem storage?!
<charlvn> what exactly are you trying to do Kilos 
<Kilos> yeah modeswitch doesnt switch the thing so nm can see it
<Kilos> wvdial doesnt even work
<Kilos> only sakis3g but then mail and mxit not working
<Kilos> grrr
<charlvn> ok listening to safm but some really crappy music on right now
<CanStudy> buy a new modem?
<Kilos> the kill command for modem manager is sudo killall modem-manager hey?
<Kilos> CanStudy, no man it works on maverick and natty
<Kilos> and on winsucks
<CanStudy> :-S
<Symmetria> lol
<Symmetria> someone look at this machine specs
<Symmetria> and tell me if I forgot anything
<Symmetria> http://valhalla.clue.be/~vort/quote.pdf
<Symmetria> (already have the keyboard/mouse/dvd writer)
<charlvn> Symmetria: taking a look
<Symmetria> :P dont die when you see the price
<Kilos> Symmetria, the comfy chair to sit on
<charlvn> it's on a belgian domain but the price is in rands?
<Symmetria> charlvn I just copied it there :)
<CanStudy> o_o
<Symmetria> and yes, I threw in a copy of windows 7 in there because my parents need a legit copy :P
<CanStudy> you forgot the defibrillator that you'll need to revive him with when he sees the price :<
<charlvn> Symmetria: i see most of the cost is just the cpu and gpu
<charlvn> but not too unreasonable for a high end machine
<Symmetria> heh the gpu, cpu and the cost of the ram
<charlvn> still does look a little expensive though
<Symmetria> the psu is also pushing up the price
<Symmetria> charlvn heh, thats dealer pricing sadly, you dont wanna see the quotes I had for the same from a normal computer store :p
<charlvn> oh no this music on safm is so bad it's killing me, closing the stream
<charlvn> i can never remember that safm used to have such bad music in the past
<Symmetria> heh charlvn that gpu in there is... completely sick :)
<Symmetria> there is nothing on the market that can touch that
<charlvn> lol yeah i bet
<charlvn> for that price it better be :P
<charlvn> way too high end for me, i bought my new laptop at 400 euro
<Kilos> charlvn, try 702 on sat and sundays
<Kilos> or jacaranda
<charlvn> ok lemme see
<charlvn> oh yeah talk radio, nice
<Symmetria> wtf is with 5fm and their music choice lately 
<Symmetria> they need to die 
<Kilos> 702 has golden oldies weekends after 10am
<Symmetria> algoa aint 2 bad when im driving, but most of the time I do internet radio from my amp
<Symmetria> (thats probably the best feature of my amp, the fact that it downloads and offers you 2.5k internet radio stations ordered by genre, name, language, location or anything else)
<charlvn> weird, i opened the 702 stream in vlc and all i'm getting is the intro
<charlvn> in a loop even
<charlvn> jacaranda works nicely though
<charlvn> oh they have a flash player
<charlvn> a friend of mine uses satellite radio
<charlvn> in his car
<Kilos> charlvn, you didnt tell me if that killall is right for modem manager
<charlvn> oh no bad music now on jacaranda too
<charlvn> bah switching to veronica
<charlvn> Kilos: sorry i have no idea, it's been a while since i've used a 3g modem
<Kilos> saw one link where they said kill modem manager then nm will see usb modem
<Kilos> man modem manager kill not 3g modem
<CanStudy> I use a 3G modem in 12.04 without any hassles :-S
<Kilos> lol i cant find the site where i read that
<CanStudy> well, it doesn't detect on startup, but after disabling and enabling networking it's fine
<Kilos> how you do that CanStudy 
<Kilos> oh i tried that
<CanStudy> press alt
<CanStudy> oh
<Kilos> no diffs
<CanStudy> :<
<charlvn> oh no even veronica has bad music today
<charlvn> what the heck is going on on a saturday with the radio
<charlvn> ok, grooveshark time :)
<Kilos> what does that alt thing do i see it says command
<CanStudy> just a menu
<CanStudy> type stuff in there
<Kilos> is it a terminal
<CanStudy> type "net"
<CanStudy> the available commands differ depending on what program is open
<CanStudy> it's called the "HUD"
<CanStudy> quite useful if you don't like your mouse (like me) and don't know many keyboard shortcuts
<Kilos> doesnt show hud
<CanStudy> ?
<Kilos> hmmm sudo gnome-ppp works
<Kilos> now to try find how to make it auto restart
<Kilos-> hi Trixar_za 
<Trixar_za> Hey Kilos-
<Kilos> saki let me down today again
<Kilos> no email and mxit
<Kilos> yet it worked last night
<Kilos> hows things your side
<Kilos> im using gnome-ppp now
<Kilos> but gnome-ppp also no email or mxit
<Kilos> maybe i must do a fresh install
<Trixar_za> Weird
<Kilos> i even tried the win7 trip
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> what a pain
<Trixar_za> What does ls -l /etc/resolv.conf say?
<Kilos> sec i see
<Kilos> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 29 Aug  7 14:56 /etc/resolv.conf -> ../run/resolvconf/resolv.conf
<Kilos> hehe does that mean something to you
<Trixar_za> Just that anybody can use and write to it
<Kilos> or will it still give an answer
<Trixar_za> It's what your system uses to resolve domain names to IPs
<Trixar_za> so you can connect to stuff
<Kilos> oh it doesnt go look for conflicts and fix them
<Trixar_za> brenton@trixarian:~$ cat /etc/resolv.conf
<Trixar_za> nameserver 196.43.34.190
<Trixar_za> nameserver 196.43.46.190
<Trixar_za> should look something like that
<Kilos> i need a tool that can do that
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> ill run it again
<Trixar_za> Sometimes ppp has an error in it that changed /etc/resolv.conf permission so only root can use it. Which makes stuff not work
<Trixar_za> changes*
<Kilos> ah
<Trixar_za> Well, it works, but only for root
<Trixar_za> Which is why I asked
<Symmetria> god
<Symmetria> my parents are so clueless as to what stuff is worth these days
<Kilos> so is root got control here
<Symmetria> I asked my dad if I could borrow a pair of cuff links to use on a dress shirt I had
<Trixar_za> No, your resolv.conf file is open to everybody, so it's probably not that
<Symmetria> so he's like, yeah, I got these for my 21st, they probably pretty crappy, but you can have em, I've never used em in 47 years of having em
<Symmetria> .... he thought they were worth like 100 bux...
<Symmetria> I was like... dad... those are *gold* and they have fancy inlays... and thats dress jewellery, thats gonna be worth a fortune, he's like, bullshit
<Symmetria> so I went and checked at the jeweler...
<Symmetria> 45 thousand bux :p
<Symmetria> he almost died
<Symmetria> :p
<Trixar_za> >.>
 * Trixar_za swipes
<Symmetria> heh
<Symmetria> parents are just clueless as to the price of things these days
<Symmetria> like, LOL, someone broke in and stole my moms wedding ring and engagement ring and some other jewelery
<Symmetria> and shes like, dammit, probably about 10 grands worth
<Symmetria> puts in an insurance claim...
<Symmetria> insurance comes back and says, we wont pay cash, you gotta go actually buy replacements, but we've told the jeweler you have 95 thousand bux to spend
<Symmetria> LOL
<Symmetria> haha so she got a new enagement ring and locked it in my safe and has never worn it cause she's 2 scared to wear it
<charlvn> lol it's the insane inflation
<Kilos> hmm
<Symmetria> lol
<Symmetria> its like my parents dining room table
<Symmetria> I told my dad, get that thing insurance assessed, you have no idea what its worth
<Symmetria> he's like, its a fuckin wooden table, how much can it possibly be worth
<Symmetria> Im like, errr, THATS STINKWOOD, you cant even legally chop down stinkwood trees anymore, the only reason that table is legal is because its old 
<Symmetria> he's like fine, get it assessed
<Symmetria> ... 100 grand table :p
<Symmetria> he's like "Maybe I should sell it?!"
<Symmetria> Im like, since you're always broke, maybe thats a good idea :p
<charlvn> hahaha
<charlvn> what's up with all these farming games
<Kilos> Symmetria, you talking bout these kinda things
<Kilos> http://imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img571/4987/image0031t.jpg
<charlvn> why don't people go live on a real farm if they are so desperate to grow stuff
<Kilos> they kinda heavy
<charlvn> Kilos: what is that? gold cufflinks?
<Kilos> i think so
<Kilos> do they have stamps on somewhere like rings?
<Kilos> all i find is anson pat pend
<Kilos> now where is Symmetria 
<Kilos> he get my thinktank going and now disappears
<Kilos> maybe if im lucky i can get a plane ticket outa them bits and pieces
<Kilos> Symmetria, ping
<charlvn> Kilos: i think you will need to take them to a jeweler to get an reasonable estimate of how they are worth
<charlvn> *how much
<Kilos> ah ty
<Kilos> just wanted to know if thats the kinda stuff he is talking about
<Kilos> or are his very different
<charlvn> yeah, sorry i'm pretty useless in this regard, i own no jewelry
<Kilos> me neither till now
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> just remembered heirloom stuff
<Kilos> im pretty without jewelery on
<Kilos> nuvolari, jou heli is moeg nou
<Squirm> hello
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Kilos> hi psydroid 
<psydroid> hi Kilos
<psydroid> hi Squirm
<Kilos> bb a bitlater
<smile> hi :)
<Kilos> shame poor sharks gotta play in penguin weather
 * Squirm shrugs
<Squirm> They'll win anyway
<Kilos> i hope so
<Kilos> weather very sucky there in fly valley
<smile> Kilos: :DD
<smile> http://nl.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Aircrack-ng&diff=32277915&oldid=31714999
<Kilos> yo smile 
<smile> you like my edit? :)
<Kilos> i didnt go look
<Kilos> looking rugger and thinking what to make for supper
<Kilos> Maaz, whats for supper
<Maaz> A nice thick homemade  oxtail and vegetable soup for starters and then Spaghetti bolognaise
<Kilos> hmmm soupd would be good now
<smile> Kilos: ok :p
<Kilos> whats it about smile??
<smile> Kilos: I've written that :) Wanted to know if you like it :p
<smile> there is one image on that page
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> what is it about
<Kilos> why didnt you write it in english man
<Kilos> or zulu
<Kilos> something about security of wireless networks
<Kilos> ?
<charlvn> lol Kilos, the wikipedia is international
<Kilos> ya but why get me to read dutch
<Kilos> more english speakers in the word
<Kilos> world as well
<charlvn> yeah this is a question for #ubuntu-nl more than for this channel
<charlvn> smile: good edit though
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> he likes to rattle my brain
<smile> charlvn: thanks :)
<smile> ^^
<smile> charlvn: or #wikipedia-nl
<smile> but they're dead over there
<smile> :p
<charlvn> hehe
<charlvn> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<smile> charlvn: are you addicted to coffee ;)
<charlvn> yup and tea
<charlvn> we should learn Maaz to make tea
<Kilos> he can
<Kilos> kinda
<charlvn> smile: do you know teekanne?
<Kilos> Maaz, tea please
<Maaz> As soon as the kettle boils I will pour boiling water into your cup if you have the tea bag in already
<charlvn> ah nice
<smile> charlvn: where you put tea in? :p
<Squirm> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> Squirm: Done
<charlvn> smile: lol no i mean the german company that produces herbal teas
<charlvn> good stuff
<charlvn> i drink it at work
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charlvn and Squirm!
<charlvn> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charlvn: No problem
<Squirm> yeeee
 * Squirm sips
<smile> charlvn: oh :D ^^ no, don't know them
<smile> :)
<charlvn> smile: http://www.teekanne.de/
<smile> I see :) german, easy understandable ^^
<smile> the woman on the cover is ugly, charlvn :p
<Kilos> you guys get rooibos there charlvn smile 
<smile> I'm sure it's because of the tea :)
<Kilos> hi not_found 
<not_found> hey unlce Kilos 
<Kilos> we found you, you can become neelsie again
<not_found> :)
<smile> ;)
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> dag Neelsie gaan dit goed daar in die warm plek
<Squirm> oh look at that
<Squirm> it's time
<Squirm> bbl
<Neelsie> Yup. Vriend het gister aand geland, begin nou ook hoer saam met my werk (wel, in 'n paar dae)
<Kilos> aha
<charlvn> Kilos: yes it's the base for some of the teekanne teas actually, "rotbusch" they call it in german
<Kilos> betaal daai arabiere so goed
<charlvn> Kilos: you can also buy rooibos in most dutch shops except they rarely sell it plainly, usually with added herbs/spices/aromas
<Neelsie> Better than SA in any case (but not enough I feel somedays)
<Kilos> ah very healthy charlvn 
<Kilos> they still doing reserch on it and found lots more it is good for
<charlvn> Neelsie: lol you said "hoer" instead of "hier"
<Kilos> research
<charlvn> easy mistake
<charlvn> smile: haha, nah just a bad choice of model
<Neelsie> charlvn: sorry about that... when in front of a PC I can't think in any language but english
<smile> charlvn: well I think so
<smile> :p
<Kilos> lolol
<charlvn> smile: the model probably never even drinks the tea herself :P
<charlvn> Neelsie: haha!
<charlvn> Krokodil: are you the infamous "groot krokodil"? before he died he used to live there in wilderness close to where i used to live
<Krokodil> awesome
<Krokodil> only related
<Krokodil> got to go... be back later all :)
<Kilos> toods lad
<charlvn> smile: in case you are wondering what that was about: http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pieter_Willem_Botha
<smile> charlvn: thanks :) lot of text ^^
<smile> Pieter Willem Botha, P.W. of die Groot Krokodil (Paul Roux (Vrystaat) 12 Januarie 1916 - Wildernis naby George, 31 Oktober 2006) was van 1978 tot 1984 Eerste Minister en van 1984 tot 1989 staatspresident van Suid-Afrika. Van 1978 tot 1989 was hy ook leier van die Nasionale Party. :)
<charlvn> feel free to tl;dr, you just need to read the first paragraph to get the reference
<smile> Die Afrikaanse bladsy kan ek ook verstaan :)
<charlvn> nice, but when i google i always get the dutch version first
<charlvn> google's geolocation
<charlvn> btw where is inetpro hiding these days, he is extremely silent
<charlvn> i miss him around here
<Kilos> he said he gonna be very busy for 2 weeks
<charlvn> ah i see
<Kilos> work school and kids i think
<charlvn> talking about tea, there is this german instant lemon tea i drink made by this company: http://krueger-company.com/
<charlvn> i can't help but think about this guy when i drink it: http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paul_Kruger
<charlvn> there is actually a restaurant in NL named after him: http://www.paulkruger.nl/
<charlvn> anyway, bbl
<Kilos> k
<smile> bye :)
<Kilos> sleep tight smile 
<smile> thanks :)
<Guest9431> ey yall
<Kilos> hi Guest9431 
<Kilos> this is a linux ubuntu help channel
<Kilos> if you need help feel free to ask your question
<zeref> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/08/ubuntu-12-10-may-ship-with-older-but-more-featured-nautilus
<zeref> hmm, interesting
<Kilos> wish it would ship with an old nm and modeswitch that works
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> just dida clean install of 12.04. from the cd nm connects as before. after reboot no mobile broadband
<Kilos> cli
<Kilos> why arent you all asleep yet
#ubuntu-za 2012-08-12
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> hiya Squirm 
<Kilos> yo Cantide 
<Kilos> hi Tonberry 
<Cantide> morning '<
<Cantide> i am actually CanSnack / CanStudy right now
<Cantide> so partially AFK :p
<Kilos> lol
<smile> Hoi! :)
<Kilos> hi superfly and others
<Kilos> drussell, evening. how good are you at making waves
<Kilos> hi smile 
<smile> hallo Kilos :)
<magespawn> Evening all
<smile> evening, magespawn :)
 * smile gee magespawn 'n drukkie
<magespawn> Hey smile
<smile> :)
<magespawn> O/
<smile> how was your day ^^
<Kilos> yo magespawn 
<magespawn> Hey Kilos
<magespawn> Good thanks smile spent some of it at the beach
<smile> magespawn: hot? :)
<magespawn> Pleasanylt warm for the first half.
<magespawn> lty
<magespawn> 25
<smile> magespawn: 28 here @ 18h :)
<smile> so it was over 30+ degrees
<smile> it's the hottest we reach in Belgium
<smile> in an average summer
<magespawn> Had 35 yesterday. Winter here, unusual though, normally 20-25
<superfly> hi magespawn and smile 
<superfly> on my Kindle Fire
<magespawn> Hey superfly
<magespawn> And?
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> hi Pankreas 
<Pankreas> Hey there Kilos 
<superfly> it's useless outside of the USA
<Kilos> aw and you were so looking forward to it superfly 
<magespawn> Why/
<magespawn> ?
 * Banlam is also curious
<Kilos> hehe
<smile> hi superfly :D
<Pankreas> Sorry to interupt, everyone in here SA Ubuntu users?
<Kilos> not all
<smile> Pankreas: nope, i'm Belgium Ubuntu user :)
<Pankreas> Right. 
<Kilos> some use other systems too
<magespawn> From all over
<smile> (and developer, not for ubuntu) :p
<superfly> magespawn: it only has the Amazon app store, which is only available in the USA
<Pankreas> Belgium, nice.
<smile> Pankreas: and you :D
<superfly> Pankreas: most of us are from SA
<magespawn> I have that on my HTC flyer and it works.
<Pankreas> all right, cool. From SA as well. I am new to the whole linux scene, but very interrested.... Still have to make up my mind between two types.
<superfly> magespawn: I had to root my Kindle to install Google Play
<smile> Pankreas: which two types? welcome in linux world :)
<Kilos> Pankreas, what two?
<Kilos> lol
<smile> some things may be overwhelming, but please ask :)
<magespawn> No shortage of opinions here thats for sure.
<Kilos> and welcome to ubuntu-za
<Pankreas> Thank you smile.  Ubuntu and Fedora.
<Kilos> ubuntu
<Pankreas> Thank you Kilos 
<smile> Ubuntu is much easier for beginning linux users :)
<smile> I recommended it to someone this week and he likes it very much
<magespawn> Strange superfly, I use the amazon app from google play so maybe that is different.
<smile> He's happy with it
<smile> :)
<Kilos> Pankreas, have you got adsl
<Pankreas> Right, ok, that will help, lol. Loaded the Fedora from the live media....
<superfly> Pankreas: Fedora is pretty nice, but it tends to break when you upgrade
<Pankreas> uncapped internet dongle stick.... 
<smile> Fedora is much modern techniques -> more likely to break
<smile> :p
<Pankreas> thank you superfly , you just made up my mind....
<superfly> Pankreas: in my experience, Ubuntu breaks less
<superfly> magespawn: app store, not app
<Pankreas> linux mint?
<magespawn> Brb
<Pankreas> look nice
<Kilos> Pankreas, have you used or seen any linux os in action yet?
<smile> Pankreas: good choice also. :) most ubuntu software will run on linux mint too
<magespawn> superfly yup the amazon app store.
<magespawn> Is mint not ubuntu baser?
<magespawn> Baser
<magespawn> Based
<Kilos> haha youll get there
<superfly> magespawn: well, I couldn't even install free apps
<Kilos> sooner or later
<Pankreas> Well, i am downloading ubuntu tonite, while I sleep. lol. No really no, not in action. right, so you get different software aswell,???
<Kilos> all software is available in the repos
<Pankreas> meaning, software for different versions of linux...
<Kilos> software centre
<Kilos> oh ya
<magespawn> superfly i cant get the drm ones that need usa but the free ones I can 
<Kilos> magespawn, mail them to the fly
<smile> magespawn: yes it is
<smile> :)
<magespawn> So then it uses dpkg and apt?
<smile> yes, apt-get to be precise
<smile> :)
<Pankreas> ok, I'm still learning. Thank you.
<magespawn> Debian packages .dbm?
<smile> .deb, magespawn ;)
<Kilos> Pankreas, you are welcome here no matter what linux system you are using
<smile> even arch ;)
<magespawn> Touch keyboard
<smile> but less likely with Arch Linux we will able to help you
<smile> :p
<superfly> Pankreas: no, we're talking about how you install software on Linux
<superfly> Pankreas: on Windows you have those installers. on Linux it works completely differently
<Kilos> Pankreas, once you have installed ubuntu everything is available at the click of your mouse
<magespawn> The point I was trying to get to was Pankreas can use the ubuntu software.
<Pankreas> I'm not rushing into anything at the moment.  Going to change my desktop pc to linux, and take it from there. I really don't want to sound like a newbie, but hey, I am....
<Pankreas> I am going to install Ubuntu
<superfly> Pankreas: each distribution has their own way to install stuff, though the concept is the same for them all
<Kilos> good decision
<smile> bye :)
<superfly> Pankreas: awesome!!
<Kilos> most help needed for ubuntu you can get here
<Pankreas> :) 
<Kilos> toods smile 
<superfly> bye smile 
<Pankreas> that is some good news.
<smile> see ya all :)
<Pankreas> bye smile 
<magespawn> Bye smile
<smile> good night :)
<Kilos> sleep tight smiley guy
<magespawn> http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm maybe give this a gander.
<smile> thanks Kilos :D
<magespawn> Pankreas^
<Pankreas> will do. ty
<Pankreas> Um... server taking to long to respond, will check it out a bit later then.
<Kilos> Pankreas, you can upgrade your server to ubuntu as well
<Kilos> hehe
<Pankreas> Here is a qeustion, running server OS on a desktop not for a server purpose. pointless right?
<Pankreas> question.
<Pankreas> btw, I do make spelling mistakes.
<Pankreas> lol
<Kilos> superfly, runs his server on a sparee pc at home
<Squirm> Pankreas: what server OS though?
<Kilos> we all do 
<Pankreas> cool, but for server purpose... netwoking, vrn etc.... Squirm: any i guess, win 2008, red hat.... 
<Squirm> I know a guy who runs windows server '03, stability purposes
<Squirm> I'd run something like RH as a desktop
<Tonberry>  debian?
<Squirm> it's nice and stable, if that's what you're going for. Only downfall is you don't get all the up to date packages, you'd have to build them yourself
<Squirm> Tonberry: I run debian
<Squirm> on my desktop, netboot and raspberry pi
<Squirm> s/netboot/netbook
<Pankreas> Ok, was thinking of loading ubuntu server.... but went for the desktop version...
<Tonberry> does everyone but me have a pi?
<Squirm> Tonberry: probably
<magespawn> No I dont have one yet
<Pankreas> um, I had custard pi today...... Only heard of the raspberry pi today, what is it, if I may ask?
<Pankreas> hardware, software?
<Squirm> credit card sized computer
<Squirm> 800Mhz arm processor, 256mb ram
<Squirm> powered off 5v mini usb
<Kilos> Maaz, google rasberry pi
<Maaz> Kilos: "Raspberry Pi | An ARM GNU/Linux box for $25. Take a byte!" http://www.raspberrypi.org/ :: "FAQs | Raspberry Pi" http://www.raspberrypi.org/faqs :: "Raspberry Pi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Raspberry_Pi :: "Rasberry pi - Hack a Day" http://hackaday.com/category/rasberry-pi/ :: "Rasberry Pi Foundation announces the Gertboard - The H Open ..." http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/Rasberry-Pi-Found
<Squirm> look at the faq
<Squirm> it has photo
<Kilos> Pankreas, download the server tomorrow night
<Kilos> you can also try kubuntu
<Kilos> the fly should have a link
<Squirm> Pankreas: it's not exactly 'pointless', it depends what the person wants out of his OS
<Squirm> http://ubuntu.mirror.ac.za/ubuntu-cdimage/
<Kilos> Squirm, is kubuntu there
<Squirm> should be
<Kilos> they split from canonical
<Squirm> http://ubuntu.mirror.ac.za/ubuntu-cdimage/kubuntu/
<Kilos> or vice versa
<Kilos> ah
<Squirm> hmm
<Squirm> the date's are old though
<superfly> Pankreas: there's no real difference between the server and the desktop in Linux, other than the preinstalled software
<Squirm> goes up to 11.10
<Pankreas> Wow, look very nice, will have a better look later at the raspberry pi. 
<Squirm> Pankreas: best part is, you'll pay around R340 for it
<Pankreas> superfly:  Right, so server it is then.
<Pankreas> reason for tomorrow night?
<Pankreas> Squirm: what? really? 
<superfly> Pankreas: but if you want to use it as a desktop machine, install the desktop version
<superfly> Pankreas: you can install the server software as and when you need it
<Pankreas> ok, does this make sense... I want to learn myself a bit more about servers, and linux, thus installing a server version should be the best option????
<Pankreas> yes, no?
<Pankreas> start with desktop first
<superfly> Pankreas: remember, the server doesn't have a gui
<superfly> Pankreas: start with the desktop
<Squirm> speaking of servers. I really need to start learning for my RH exam :/
<Pankreas> makes sense, seeing as the gui will help.
<Pankreas> Right Gentlemen, and Ladies if present. quick coffee and smoke break, which i am trying to stop as well... both. brb.
<Squirm> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Yessir
<Pankreas> lol
<superfly> Pankreas: coffee yes, smoke no. :-)
<magespawn> Squirm RH exam?
<Kilos> smoking keeps elephants at bay
<Squirm> magespawn: doing my RHCSA on the 24th
<Kilos> great Squirm 
<Kilos> glad to hear that
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Squirm and Kilos!
<Squirm> ty Maaz
<Kilos> Maaz, danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<Squirm> Kilos: I hope it will be great
<Kilos> give it your best lad
<Squirm> 2.5 hour prac
<Squirm> ...fun
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> and the theory?
<Kilos> 3 hours
<Squirm> no theory
<Kilos> lekker
<Squirm> yeah
<Squirm> if it was theory, I'd suffer
<Squirm> it's more like. here's a problem, fix it
<Kilos> ah thats nice
<Kilos> when Squirm ?
<Kilos> magespawn, you gone quiet
<magespawn> Family chatting here. Also googling rhsca.
<magespawn> Rhcsa
<Squirm> Red Hat Certified System Administrator
<Squirm> then the next level from that is Red Hat Certified Engineer
<Squirm> which I want to get, but maybe next year
<Squirm> inbetween I think I'll try and get up to LPIC3
<Pankreas> There is obviously market for linux in SA?
<magespawn> I think there is a market world wide.
<Pankreas> fair
<magespawn> Big business uses it to tun most of their servers and such.
<magespawn> Tun/run
<Squirm> that's where I'm hoping to go
<Pankreas> Good luck with that. Read somewhere on one of the linux sites, servers that has not been shut down in over a year.. 
<Squirm> that happens pretty often
<Squirm> Symmetria: maybe you can grab an uptime off the mirror?
<Squirm> :P
 * Squirm pesters
<Pankreas> Which is a plus
<magespawn> Only time mine goes off is when Eskom fails.
<Squirm> my dedi which hosts my irc server in the US
<Squirm> $ uptime
<Squirm>  15:14:26 up 192 days,
<Pankreas> nice :)
<Squirm> debian ftw
<Kilos> hi psydroid 
<psydroid> hi Kilos
<Kilos> i go sleep now. sleep warm all
<Kilos> see ya morrow
<magespawn> Night kilos, night all.
<Pankreas> Right people, time to say good bye. Thanks for the chat. see again.
<Squirm> Kilos: that was quick
<Kilos> lol i forgot to ask maaz somethig
<inetpro> good evening
<inetpro> Kilos: I'm still alive
<inetpro> that is for in case you where wondering 
<Kilos> goosie
<psydroid> hi Kilos and inetpro
<Kilos> so lekker to see you again
<Kilos> hows things old man
<psydroid> kids killed my internet connection
 * inetpro been afk for a few days
<Kilos> ouch
<Kilos> we kinda noticed inetpro 
<Kilos> better sort things out
<Kilos> 8 days to meeting
<Squirm> hello inetpro 
<inetpro> Kilos: hmm... time to start thinking about the new agenda
<inetpro> heh Squirm and psydroid
 * inetpro won't touch the agenda tonight... need another weekend to recover from the long weekend
<Kilos> now i can go sleep. i spoke to maaz and saw the pro
<Kilos> 8 days is plenty inetpro 
<Kilos> we start in the week sometime
<inetpro> Kilos: tks, now I feel better
<inetpro> good night
<Kilos> night again guys
<superfly> night all
#ubuntu-za 2013-08-05
<sakhi> Morning
<Kilos> morning superfly  and others
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 SilverCode mazal 
<Kilos> morning maiatoday 
<Kilos> wb
<mazal> Morning all
<Vince-0> heyo!
<Vince-0> disconnects...
<inetpro> good moring everyone
<inetpro> oh and hi Kilos
<Kilos> morning inetpro 
<Kilos> hi psyatw 
<psyatw> hi KIlos
<psyatw> hi Vince-0
<psyatw> http://www.ubuntu.com/phone
<psyatw> I´m looking forward to seeing how that works
<ThatGraemeGuy> hello peeps
<Squirm> 'lo
<mazal> Any smart guys around ?
<mazal> I have installed Ubuntu to my external hdd ( 13.04 , want to have the same os with same docs and mail and all both at work and at home)
<mazal> At home , it works , but at work I get to the login and when I log in I only see the desktop. No launcher , no top tray or system area
<mazal> Instinct tell me it can be graphics drivers maybe ? At home , where it was installed , Nvidia's proprierty drivers was installed.
<Kilos> ai!
<mazal> So now I think it's those drivers not working at the work pc
<Kilos> yip
<mazal> Back at home I tried to deselect that driver in " additional drivers " section , but ubuntu refuse to deselect it
<Kilos> i read somewhere that happened because of graphics driver
<mazal> Any ideas ?
<Kilos> are the graphics cards different
<mazal> Is there a manual way to remove the nvidia proprietary driver ?
<mazal> Yes they are Kilos 
<Kilos> both nvidia?
<mazal> Nope , ati at work
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> ubuntu not very ati friendly
<mazal> It might also be an ATI 13.04 thing.
<Squirm> Kilos: ATI supplies drivers for Ubuntu
<mazal> I remember when I installed 13.04 for first time at home I had to remove ati card and install nvidia card
<Squirm> I use them, they're not that great though
<mazal> ATI's drivers didn't work at all on my ati card at home
<mazal> Now I think that if I remove the nvidia drivers that ubuntu can work in a default state without screen drivers and might work on both with it's own built-in drivers ? Like when you first install ?
<Kilos> yeah nouveau driver
<mazal> But I dunno how to get the nvidia one off
<Kilos> Maaz, google 13.04 no launcher or top panel with ATI graphics card
<Maaz> Kilos: "unity - Launcher and panel missing [ubuntu 13.04] - Ask Ubuntu" http://askubuntu.com/questions/288235/launcher-and-panel-missing-ubuntu-13-04 :: "Ubuntu 12.10 shows no launcher or menu - Ask Ubuntu" http://askubuntu.com/questions/208346/ubuntu-12-10-shows-no-launcher-or-menu :: "Unity doesn't load, no Launcher, no Dash appears - Ask Ubuntu"
<Maaz> http://askubuntu.com/questions/17381/unity-doesnt-load-no-launcher-no-dash-appears :: "After upgrading to…
<Kilos> nope
<Kilos> apt-get remove
<Kilos> what are you using nvidia-173-extras
<mazal> Can't remember oom , and can't boot it here to see
<mazal> It was one of the "tested" ones
<Kilos> most likely 173 or 173-extra
<Kilos> hi Squirm help the poor man
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<mazal> Oom Kilos the list of problems have been getting so long I had to install win this weekend in dual-boot just to get work done :-( Now this problem also
<Kilos> when it boots to that blank screen ctrl+alt=f2 to get prompts
<mazal> Suddenly this weekend video editing also started giving issues
<Kilos> eish
<mazal> Had to boot 12.04 to get that done. I am running 3 os's now :-(
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> you gotta try get to kde im sure it has more tools
<mazal> Very last time I install these middle releases. from 14.04 gonna stay on LTS and hope it goes better
<Kilos> are you in the prompt?
<Kilos> at
<mazal> I can't Kilos , I will have to shut down and boot that broken one , then I can't get on here
<Kilos> ah
<mazal> You have a way to remove the driver in cli ?
<Kilos> because after ctrl+alt+f2 you can remove nvidia from the terminal
<mazal> Uhm , ok lemme see if I can boot it on another pc
<Kilos> also on that blank screen you can ctrl+alf+t for a terminal
<Kilos> ctrl+alt+t
<Kilos> then you can lspci and it will show the card in the machine
<mazal> busy booting
<mazal> Ok , I'm in terminal
<mazal> How to remove nvidia drivers ?
<Kilos> apt-get remove nvidia-173 i hope
<Kilos> if you used that one
<mazal> Ish , you hope :-P
<Kilos> ya man you must know which one you used
<Kilos> hehe
<mazal> Wait I was able to get to " additional drivers "
<mazal> It's actually using ATI open source tested. It automatically changed to that it seems
<mazal> So it's the same &^%$*&$%^$ ati thing I had at home grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<Kilos> ok activate
<mazal> It's won't work on this pc :-(
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> ok you know the card?
<mazal> Check how stupid this is , that drivers is marked , but it says " no proprietry driver in use "
<Kilos> maybe one can get the drivers from ati
<Kilos> its maybe not activated
<mazal> And I know for a fact the other two listed won't work as those two broke my system so bad the last time I had to re-install
<Kilos> but you can do aptitude reinstall driver if you have its particulars
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> you'll have to wait for a clever geek to help you
<mazal> Thanx for trying oom , at least now I know 13.04 can't do what I need
<Kilos> mazal, dont the nouveau drivers work
<mazal> Nouveau doesn't even show here as it's not nvidia
<Kilos> uninstall ati and nvidia and use nouveau
<Kilos> no its in synaptic youll find it
<Kilos> you can also remove the nvidia and ati drivers from there
<Kilos> just cli synaptic
<mazal> I hope 13.10 and 14.04 works with ati , then I'll try and work this way again. For now will just use two different os's
<Kilos> get the company to get some nvidia cards
<mazal> Oi , oom jy praat van 6 maande se werk
<Kilos> or even try the onboard socket
<Kilos> cant remember you might need to remove the graphics card though
<mazal> Gotta shut down , gonna try the onboard thing
<Kilos> wb maiatoday 
<maiatoday> ty Kilos
<mazal> No-go oom Kilos , onboard intel also don't work
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> skuus man
<Kilos> what does additional drivers show there
<mazal> If I wasn't so g@tvol of re-installing os's I would have gone back to 12.04 with this main os also
<mazal> But I already did 4 the last week or so
<Kilos> ai!
<magespawn> afternoon all
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> Maaz, seen banlam
<Maaz> Kilos: banlam was last seen 6 months, 15 days, 18 hours, 12 minutes and 26 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2013-01-21 20:23:38 SAST], and has been offline on freenode since 2013-08-03 08:35:23 SAST
<Kilos> Maaz, seen bakuman
<Maaz> Kilos: bakuman was last seen 3 months, 13 days, 21 hours, 39 minutes and 28 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2013-04-23 16:56:48 SAST], and has been offline on freenode since 2013-08-03 08:36:23 SAST
<Kilos> sjoe
<mazal> Bye everyone , have a good evening
<SilverCode> yay, finally managed to fix my tmux issues
<Kilos> at least someone is winning today
<inetpro> SilverCode: what tmux issues?
<SilverCode> inetpro: the first was "dirty" screens. As the window scrolled up, lines wouldn't clear properly
<SilverCode> inetpro: turned out to be using the wrong term
<SilverCode> inetpro: the second was Shift+Fn keys not being passed through correctly
<SilverCode> now if only I could solve my KMail problems
<inetpro> SilverCode: you using tmux directly or via byobu?
<SilverCode> inetpro: byobu?
<inetpro> see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Byobu_%28software%29
<SilverCode> ah, in that case, using tmux directly
<SilverCode> although byobu looks interesting
<inetpro> it is very useful indeed
 * inetpro still prefers GNU screen for the backend
<inetpro> merely because that is what I'm used to
<Kilos> yo Squirm Trixar_za 
<Trixar_za> Hey Kilos
<Trixar_za> I just redid the znc for them
<Kilos> whats a znc?
<Trixar_za> a bouncer client - it idles online and keeps messages or logs while you're free to disconnect
<Kilos> for who did you do this?
<Kilos> slitaz?
<Trixar_za> Squirm and me mostly
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> you mean on here Trixar_za ?
<Trixar_za> Yeah and a few other networks. Squirm uses it with 3 networks
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> easier for me to just ask what i missed
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> SilverCode, kmail really sucks. i couldnt get it even to start up and the fly also said he used thunderbird because it was so bad
<Kilos> but evolution works well on unity and kde
<Kilos> in 12.04 that is
<Kilos> inetpro, do you use kmail?
 * inetpro been a happy user of Thunderbird for like ever
<Kilos> yuk
<Xethron> Greetings
<Squirm> better
<Kilos> yo neelsie
 * Kilos greets Cantide too
<nlsthzn> o/ uncle Kilos
<Cantide> hello Kilos et al :)
<nlsthzn> \o
<Cantide> o/
<Kilos> Cantide, when you going?
<Squirm> busy putting together a collection of my better flying
<Squirm> going to use it for advertising
<Squirm> my little Dual Core probably isn't ideal for video editing, but oh well
<Cantide> Kilos, i don't know just yet :p
<Cantide> still working on that '-'
<Cantide> but you can be sure i will let you know when i get my ticket :)
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> evening all
<Kilos> yo magespawn 
<magespawn> i saw something online connected with tor, some new project, but i cannot remember where or what it was called, trying the group mind as a last resort
<magespawn> vague i know but any suggestions/beatings will be appreciated
<Kilos> what is tor magespawn ?
<magespawn> an annoymous browser
<Kilos> hehe
<Cantide> TOR is horribly slow
<Cantide> but it works well for what it does
<Cantide> i remember gmail thinking i had logged in from Czechoslovakia :)
<Cantide> brb
<magespawn> i do not notice too much of a difference
<Kilos> how big is the download magespawn ?
<Kilos> nm ill use data on that android goodie rather
<magespawn> not too big, i think, but i forget
<Kilos> the fly fights me when i try install tarballs
<Kilos> i got that android adv just about going
<Kilos> avd?
<magespawn> it comes in a zip file that once unzipped you run it from there
<Kilos> oh ok will look at it ty
<Kilos> 35 meg
<magespawn> everthing is self contained
<Kilos> well it works, but takes a while to open with all the setting up
<inetpro> good evening
<Kilos> but i actually dont need to be annonimous because mostly browse for help stuff
<inetpro> Kilos: you should really not be installing tarballs
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<Kilos> it opens without installing inetpro 
<Kilos> but the android thing did
<inetpro> what is it?
<Kilos> so whip me
<Kilos> what is what?
<inetpro> that you're trying to run?
<magespawn> inetpro tor
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> why?
<Kilos> android avd i think its called
<Kilos> wanna try gets whatsapp working here
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kilos> oh you meant tor
<inetpro> Kilos: forget it
<magespawn> i just mentioned it conection with something else i was looking for
<Kilos> whew after all that data
<Kilos> forget what tor or android
<magespawn> why forget it?
<Kilos> see magespawn i have to be careful
<Kilos> when the pro dont bomb me the fly does
<inetpro> why do you need whatsapp anyway?
<Kilos> well ian uses it because it dont eat cell battery like mxit
<inetpro> when you already have skype, facebook, gtalk and bbm
<Kilos> no skype man
<Kilos> and no bbm
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> and facebook sucks
<Kilos> whatsapp on pidgin would be cool
<inetpro> whatsapp and gtalk is exactly the same thing, only difference being that whatsapp is restricted to mobile to mobile, and that really sucks
<Kilos> you can run it in an android emulator
<Kilos> but majot thinking needed
<Kilos> major
<magespawn> i see Kilos, but they are just looking out for you( i think).
<Kilos> yeah magespawn i darent say eish or ai! then im asked what i broke now
<Kilos> hee hee
<inetpro> :-)
<magespawn> inetpro what is wrong with tor?
<inetpro> magespawn: why would you want to use it?
<magespawn> no particular reason was just reading several blog posts about the nsa etc so privacy came up
<inetpro> privacy? hmm... what privacy?
<magespawn> surfing privacy
<inetpro> there's no such thing these days and tor is IMHO not really worth it
<magespawn> oh wait get it, as in we we have none
<inetpro> unless you have something to hide
<magespawn> everybody has something to hide
<Kilos> inetpro, he wants to hide his financial position
<inetpro> uh
<Kilos> they got an increase
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> magespawn: you use gmail?
<tonberry352_> google knows...
<Kilos> poor wife slaves and mage spends
<magespawn> what financial postion? in the toilet?
<magespawn> hah if only that was true
<magespawn> all the time inetpro
<inetpro> ahh, you see
<inetpro> magespawn: you are the weakest link
<inetpro> good bye
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> google knows all about you
<magespawn> i am easy with that, what i do not want people to know i do not tell them
<inetpro> then why use tor?
<Kilos> wont it use more data bouncing around first
<magespawn>  i don't, just read about it and tried it,thats all
<inetpro> ahh
<Kilos> inetpro, ou papie het maaz reggemaak
<Kilos> jy moet dankie se
<magespawn> was actually looking for some other piece of randomly connected info that i read in connection with tor, but cannot remember where or what, called something like tortallion or something
<magespawn> vague i know, scroll
<inetpro> cocooncrash: thanks for fixing Maaz
<inetpro> Kilos: mooi, dankie
<inetpro> ek sien hy het hom reggemaak so net voor 2:00 vanoggend
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> so we got coffee in 4 mins again
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> inetpro: Sure
<Kilos> Maaz, hurry
<Maaz> Making decent coffee is an art Kilos and should never be rushed
<magespawn> Maaz coffee please
<Maaz> magespawn: Done
<Kilos> its near bed time for ballies
<magespawn> Maaz large
<Maaz> In a beer mug just for you magespawn
<Kilos> shame the poor bot is so corrupted
<magespawn> now if i could just get the wife to do it like that too
<magespawn> maybe she thinks the same about me
<Kilos> haha i use beer mugs
<inetpro> magespawn: shame
<Kilos> Maaz, larger
<Maaz> inna bucket for you Kilos
<magespawn> make coffee on demand
<inetpro> now go make her a cup
<Kilos> or tell her maaz made her some
<magespawn> already on it, kettle is on
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos, inetpro and magespawn!
<inetpro> Maaz: danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<Kilos> Maaz, gracias
<Maaz> Kilos: ¡de nada!
<magespawn> Maaz botsnack
<Maaz> Thank you thank you, munch munch chomp chomp
<Kilos> night guys, have a nice night and sleep warm
<magespawn> night Kiloe
<magespawn> Kilos
<magespawn> good night all
<Vince-0> cya
#ubuntu-za 2013-08-06
<inetpro> good morning
<Kilos> morning all
<inetpro> wb Kilos and good morning
<Kilos> ty inetpro have a good day
<inetpro> jy ook dankie oom
<Kilos> hi sakhi drussell 
<drussell> Kilos: hey Kilos, how's things?
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<drussell> Kilos: very good thanks
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday 
<maiatoday> hi Kilos
<psyatw> hi Kilos
<psyatw> hi maiatoday
<Kilos> hi psyatw 
<Kilos> im heading for a fresh install looks like. unity went slow and started hanging every now and again
<Kilos> so back on old faithful maverick to try an fsck from here and maybe a bad block check
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos!
<Kilos> /usr/bin even lost sudo
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<ThatGraemeGuy> man i've never reinstalled windows as many times as you've installed ubuntu :-o
<ThatGraemeGuy> :-p
<Kilos> hahaha yeah it could be old drives
<Kilos> this was a discard others couldnt fix
<psyatw> morning Squirm
<psyatw> hi ThatGraemeGuy
<psyatw> hahaha
<Kilos> but 500g so i dont wanna lose it
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo 'lo 'lo :-)
<psyatw> normally I only re-install Ubuntu/Kubuntu when moving from one version to another
<psyatw> but re-installing Windows, I must have done that hundreds of times by now
<Kilos> everything was good last night but it doesnt even see my kubuntu drive this morning
<Kilos> also you guys know what you are doing. i learn to forget to learn
<psyatw> we have messed up our linux systems hundreds of times as well, that´s how we learned
<Kilos> you ever used a command like this
<Kilos> sudo fsck.ext4 -cDfty -C 0 /dev/sdb1
<Kilos> it checks for bad blocks
<Kilos> then gives an output like http://slexy.org/view/s21W1goIAk
<Kilos> whatever that might mean
<Kilos> i go see if its fixed
<Kilos> wbb
<Kilos> well! its working so far
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> Maaz, and grandpa
<Maaz> ai! Kilos headache again?
<Kilos> Maaz, define inode
<Maaz> Kilos: I don't know about inode. Maybe you meant Node, Inde, Anode, Enode, node, anode or isode?
<Kilos> hmm...
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, thanks
<Maaz> Kilos: Sure
<Kilos> ThatGraemeGuy, can you please give me that slexy.org link
<ThatGraemeGuy> eh?
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://slexy.org/
<ThatGraemeGuy> that one?
<Kilos> just before i went off
<ThatGraemeGuy> o_O
<ThatGraemeGuy> oh
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://slexy.org/view/s21W1goIAk
<Kilos> i was on maverick now on unity
<Kilos> ty
<ThatGraemeGuy> np
<psyatw> an inode is an on-disk structure used by a filesystem to keep track of blocks of data belonging to a certain file or directory
<psyatw> AFAIK
<Kilos> so its part of the drive? not software
<Kilos> even slexy is starting to put adds in now
<Kilos> sigh
<Vince-0> haai
<Kilos> i think that bad blocks command is similar to ms scandisk or chkdsk
<Kilos> marks bad sectors
<Squirm> Kilos: an inode is part of the patitioning scheme on the drive
<Kilos> ty Squirm 
<Squirm> so it'll come with something like ext3/4
<Kilos> looks like my /var/ was in a bad area or something because my /archives are gone
<Kilos> everything here is ext4
<Kilos> wbb
<Squirm> anyone know of a cheap, international delivery company?
<Squirm> need something shipped to china
<mazal> Afternoon everyone
<Squirm> hello mazal 
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<mazal> How are you guys ?
<Kilos> cool ty and you?
<mazal> Good thanx
<Kilos> hi Xethron 
<Kilos> mazal, jy sal jou eie nvidia kaart moet koop vir die werk pc as jy will jou externe skyf laat werk by altwee plekke
<Kilos> Maar laat hulle solank bestel
<Kilos> anders sukkel jy nog in ses maande tyd
<mazal> Neewat sal op die twee verskillendes werk tot 14.04 en hoop dit gaan beter dan
<mazal> Hopenlik verbeter die ati drywers
<mazal> Of unity
<Kilos> hehe ek dink dit sal altyd kwell to kaarte die selle is
<mazal> Unity het als moeiliker gemaak
<Kilos> stem
<mazal> Ek kannie onthou dat ek sulke graphic issues met gtk2 gehad het nie
<mazal> Ubuntu het eenvoudig gewerk op als
<Kilos> maar dit groei nog
<Kilos> hulle vat groot tree vorentoe, miskien om nuwe goed te begin voor ander
<mazal> Die probleem is die hele mobile met touchscreens craze. Unity is eintlik daarvoor begin
<mazal> Even Win 8 het agter dit aangegaan
<Kilos> ja mobile goed groei te vinnig en almal will deel wees daarvan
<mazal> Geen mobile device sal ooit die power en versatility en storage van 'n pc kan vervang nie.
<mazal> Die goed kom nie eers naby nie
<mazal> Dis net 'n " nice to have " , maar as dit kom by power en hard werk is pc baas
<Kilos> ek te dom met die nuwe goed
<magespawn> afternoon all
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<superfly> hi Kilos
<magespawn> hey superfly
<superfly> hi magespawn
<Kilos> you been scarce magespawn 
<psyatw> hi superfly
<psyatw> hello magespawn
<psyatw> hi Vince-0
<Kilos> busy busy busy
<magespawn> yup been doing work out of the shop 
<magespawn> hi psyatw
<superfly> good night everyone, I'm going to bed.
<psyatw> good night superfly
<magespawn> okay been up long then, sleep well
<Kilos> oh my
<psyatw> but it´s still so early on the day
<Kilos> night superfly sleep well
<psyatw> the day has just started :)
<Kilos> you sick?
<Kilos> shame poor oke
<Vince-0> Haai!
<Vince-0> tryna get attendees registered for RMS in Durban: 
<Vince-0> http://durbanlinux.org.za/?page_id=18
 * not_found saw the campaign :)
<Vince-0> yaa, 
<Vince-0> Daniel Fowler is in New York to see RMS at the moment
<Vince-0> hopefully he at least makes it to SA and with some more luck to Durban
<mazal> Bye everyone , have a nice evening
<Kilos> musta been hard for afrikaans peeps to move into the pc world. its genetically inbred in them to fix things with blou draad en n tang
<nlsthzn> that's racist
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> sorry neelsie
<Kilos> i was expecting to be shot down in flames
<nlsthzn> :p I am not that easily offended, not much you can't fix with blou draad ;)
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> not with pcs anyway
<nlsthzn> the can keep your bits and pieces together :)
<Kilos> hehe
<Vince-0> I used some draad just yesterday to fasten a heat-sink that didn't fit
<Kilos> hahaha
<nlsthzn> +1
<Kilos> cable ties are the modern way and they are none conductive
<Vince-0> ya but that's what the blou is for on the draad
<Vince-0> used a cable tie as well
<nlsthzn> blou draar := draad me blou om
<nlsthzn> *draad
<Vince-0> the blou being a plastic coating?
<Kilos> aha
<jhb_hacker> Hi there
<Kilos> hi jhb_hacker 
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<jhb_hacker> Looking for ubuntu stickers, preferably somewhere In JHB or Pretoria
<Kilos> maybe from te guys that have the release parties there
<Kilos> dont see any of them on here today
<Kilos> s/te/the
<Kilos> try our mailing list. there are many more peeps there
<Kilos> http://bit.ly/MCOujZ
<jhb_hacker> will do, thanks...
<jhb_hacker> spoke to house4hack
<Kilos> hang around maybe someone here has an idea where you can get as well
<Kilos> or download and print some
<jhb_hacker> sure thing, where you based?
<Kilos> pta
<Kilos> but im the greeter bot here
<jhb_hacker> ever go mLab?
<Kilos> nope i never go anywhere
<Kilos> im a ballie
<Kilos> do you use ubuntu?
<jhb_hacker> yes I do, have been for four years now...so am still pretty new
<Kilos> wow and you only get here now
<Kilos> this is the help channel
<jhb_hacker> I know right? very strange
<jhb_hacker> started out experimenting...tried using strictly ubuntu for a year...nevr went back
<Kilos> good
<inetpro> good morning
<Kilos> yo inetpro 
<inetpro> jhb_hacker: see http://blog.smartcube.co.za/2009/05/26/ubuntu-pc-badges-for-za/
<jhb_hacker> thanks <inetpro>
<inetpro> we should actually get someone to design a new sticker for us again
<inetpro> those logos are outdated
<jhb_hacker> I agree
<jhb_hacker> I know a designer who would do it for us....
<inetpro> jhb_hacker: for free?
<jhb_hacker> yes, for free
<inetpro> sounds interesting
<inetpro> jhb_hacker: so are those the kind that you are looking for?
<jhb_hacker> sure, I can convince the guy its not just me....then maybe we can make the design available to anyone for print
<Kilos> jhb_hacker, what do you do?
<Kilos> workwise that is
<jhb_hacker> web developer: python+java
<Kilos> cool
<jhb_hacker> Kilos: yourself?
<Kilos> im retired
<Kilos> very tired
<jhb_hacker> why is that?
<Kilos> lol im a ballie
<Kilos> im here to see the kids behave
<jhb_hacker> lol, understood
<Kilos> im  actually here because i need help often, i do stupid things
<Kilos> wb Zarw 
<Zarw> Ello
<jhb_hacker> Kilos: why did you choose ubuntu?
<Kilos> i got tired of all the hassles with ms and looked for an alternative and was given a cd with 8.04 on
<Kilos> but only got networking on 8.10
<Kilos> i love ubuntu in unity and kde
<Kilos> and the friendly guys here that helped me through the learning curve
<magespawn> evening
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<jhb_hacker> Kilos: awesome, still remembr first time I got my hands on 8.04, canonical used to mail cd's w/ stickers
<Kilos> ya i got a few later from shipit i think it was
<jhb_hacker> Kilos: I felt like the coolest person alive...enjoyd using it in public..."whats that?, is that the new windows?"...
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> but still dunno how you guys use ubuntu so long without getting here
<Kilos> i think i used 8.10 for 2 or three weeks then got here
<Kilos> and almost been here daily since
<Kilos> there are very clever peeps here
<jhb_hacker> Kilos: I guess I prefer breaking things...
<jhb_hacker> thats how I learn mostly
<Kilos> thyats why im here , to get help fixing what ive broken
<Kilos> if i say eish or ai! they already ask me what ive broken now
<Kilos> hehe
<jhb_hacker> hehe...I like the fact by using ubuntu, u get to know how operating systems really work, that control
<jhb_hacker> can nt be replaced
<Kilos> you havent tried kubuntu yet?
<jhb_hacker> not yet, 
<Kilos> bit different but even more powerful imo
<jhb_hacker> cool, they use a different window manager right?
<Kilos> yeah
<magespawn> kde
<Kilos> jhb_hacker, magespawn is in hluhluwe
<jhb_hacker> right, I am not a big fan of kde...nothing against it, my first encounter with open os's was with gnome
<jhb_hacker> Kilos: thats sooo cool
<jhb_hacker> magespawn: hi there
<magespawn> hi jhb_hacker 
<jhb_hacker> magespawn: to be honest, I wouldnt expect to find some1 from hluhluwe who z in to gnu/linux
<jhb_hacker> magespawn: thats so cool
<magespawn> long story really twisty story
<jhb_hacker> ...
<Kilos> and he does game watching tours
<magespawn> and i am not necessarily from hluhluwe, just living here at the moment
<Kilos> hi psychicist 
<psychicist> hi Kilos 
<magespawn> hi psychicist
<jhb_hacker> magespawn: where u from originally?
<magespawn> jhb
<Kilos> jozi joller
<psychicist> hi magespawn 
<jhb_hacker> I recently saw a "futuristic ubuntu theme" on youtube...the guy refuses to share the theme or a how-to
<jhb_hacker> https://www.google.co.za/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&ved=0CCsQtwIwAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3Dqqxp9q5j-RA&ei=BDcBUqbVOoi2hQe83oB4&usg=AFQjCNE3ech-mAKWbSYwe5fFReSfxC_8dw&sig2=2J-CSizWj353uZsB57mvCw&bvm=bv.50310824,d.ZWU
<jhb_hacker> anyone know a theme similar to this?
<magespawn> Kilos that tool I was talking about yesterday is Tortilla Tool
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> tool for? sorry i forget
<psychicist> hi jhb_hacker 
<jhb_hacker> hi psychicist
<magespawn> the one that started the discussion around tor
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> i nearly reinstalled today
<Kilos> but the bad block command fixed my unity
<superfly> jhb_hacker: impratical. you'd play with it for 10 minutes and then switch back to your normal theme because you need to Get Things Done
<Kilos> jhb_hacker, superfly is our resident python expert
<superfly> Kilos: "expert" is a strong word
<Kilos> cold there tomorrow superfly 13 C MAX
<Kilos> NBOT STRONG ENOUGH
<Kilos> NOT
<Kilos> sorry
<superfly> Kilos: oh really? I didn't even know what it was like where today until mrs_fly mentioned it in passing
<Kilos> yeah bad cold front and snow on the mountains
<Kilos> you sick superfly ?
<superfly> uhuh
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> yo neelsie
<nlsthzn> Wazzup uncle Kilos :)
<Kilos> temps down not up
<nlsthzn> that sucks
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> and snow on all the cape mountains and heading this way tomorrow
<Kilos> sigh
<nlsthzn> :(
<magespawn> superfly: if not you then who? maybe python cheerleader?
<Kilos> wb jhb_hacker 
<superfly> magespawn: I know Python well, I know how to do things the Pythonic way, but I don't claim to be an expert
<Kilos> he is our master hey magespawn 
<magespawn> indeed
<jhb_hacker> that's awesome, I will direct my python related questions to you
<jhb_hacker> was python your first lang superfly?
<nlsthzn> superfly: I am looking at the python course through o'reilly school of tech, you know about it and have any thoughts on it?
<Kilos> we also have some ubuntu dev guys too
<magespawn> nlsthzn: is that a paid for or free?
<superfly> jhb_hacker: no, my 8th or 9th
<superfly> nlsthzn: I've heard of it, that is all.
<magespawn> but the one he shouts about the most
<nlsthzn> paid for...
<jhb_hacker> superfly: cool,
 * nlsthzn is playing around with first virtual server... good way to learn ssh and terminal it would seem
<nlsthzn> not sure what to do with it now :p (1gb of ram and only 20% cpu from one core...)
<jhb_hacker> superfly: which books would you recommend to someone who wants to be pythonic...from a diff lang
<superfly> jhb_hacker: there's a free e-book called "A Byte of Python" which gives you an excellent grounding in Python.
<magespawn> nlsthzn: what, no real server?
<nlsthzn> well that depends on what you would define as a real server... my desktop at home serves the network at home (minecraft :P)
<nlsthzn> I have found many good resources to learn python but I need to get past the first bit as I always stop after the initial concepts :/
 * nlsthzn has remembered a few things over the years it seems... tasksel --> LAMP installing ...
<magespawn> you have minecraft running at home?
<jhb_hacker> superfly: thanks
<nlsthzn> magespawn: yup...
<magespawn> how did you manage that?
<nlsthzn> I don't follow?
<magespawn> minecraft server?
<magespawn> wait are talking about the same thing?
<nlsthzn> yes, I am running a minecraft server
<magespawn> the block building game?
<nlsthzn> yes
<magespawn> right
<nlsthzn> this is strange?
<magespawn> not sure thought it was like wow
<nlsthzn> oh :) nah it is the simplest thing ever... you get the jar file from the official site and boom you are away
<nlsthzn> stupid easy
<nlsthzn> even I can do it
<magespawn> do you not pay to play?
<nlsthzn> the client you have to buy
<nlsthzn> the server is free
<nlsthzn> but if you only want to play then you only need the client... it can create a world on the host system
<magespawn> ahh are you the only player on your server?
<nlsthzn> wife and daughter...
<nlsthzn> I don't play so much
 * nlsthzn skipped over several steps and wordpress will not run >.<
<nlsthzn> wonder why?
<nlsthzn> :p
<magespawn> maybe something in one of those steps ;) 
<superfly> maybe it's just wordpress?
<nlsthzn> so what would be better to try and install and config superfly?
<magespawn> http://www.fancy.com/things/327398373323704813/SteamPunk-Chronograph-by-Romain-Jerome
<superfly> nlsthzn: I'm a Drupal guy... a little more challenging to start, but much more flexible in the long run
<magespawn> only the price of car or small house
<nlsthzn> ah yes... the droplet guy icon :)
<superfly> nlsthzn: but I think the installation these days is easier than WordPress
<nlsthzn> magespawn: looks awesome
<nlsthzn> superfly: I will have a look at the documentation and perhaps give it a go :)
 * nlsthzn will bbl
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Squirm> 'lo
<magespawn> hey Squirm 
<Squirm> hey magespawn 
<magespawn> night all
#ubuntu-za 2013-08-07
<inetpro> good morning
<mazal> morning inetpro 
<inetpro> hi mazal
<Kilos> hi inetpro mazal and others
<Kilos> lo Squirm nuvolari 
<mazal> More oom
<mazal> Kilos, my woes got even worse last night :-(
<inetpro> goeie more oom Kilos
<Superhuman> Hey guys
<Superhuman> I'm losing access to the quassel core I'm using atm (within the next 24 hours). What IRC clients do you guys use?
<inetpro> Superhuman: quassel
<inetpro> Superhuman: are you changing jobs?
<Superhuman> morning guys
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday 
<Kilos> morning Superhuman 
<Superhuman> morning Kilos 
 * Superhuman doesn't have a quassel core connection anymore, so now I'm back on XChat...
<Kilos> xchat is lekker
<Kilos> and i preferred konversation to quassel
<Superhuman> I really do prefer quassel, I only setup IRC connection once, and connect all my devices through that core. And I have LOADS of logs to look at if I jump into a conversation.
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<psyatw> hi Kilos
<psyatw> hi ThatGraemeGuy
<Kilos> hi psyatw 
<Kilos> i dunno if you greeted earlier. pc hung and lost drive. had to boot from maverick and run fsck -f
<psyatw> Kilos, does that keep happening?
<psyatw> wouldn´t you want to copy your data off that drive onto another drive just to be safe?
<Kilos> ya something bad wrong with this drive but disk utility says its healthy
<Kilos> yeah im doing that now
<Kilos> made a /styorage partition on it with gparted from maverick and just gotta sort permissions
<Kilos> grrr
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning
<mazal> Kilos, I booted that external of mine at home last night , broken as well. Looks like just booting at work broke it for my home pc as well :-(
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> fsck it mazal 
<Kilos> sudo fsck -f device
<mazal> Won't help
<mazal> It had the same problem as here. Unity don't start. No launcher or system bars
<Kilos> its because you fiddled with graphics
<mazal> Fortunately I have those paranoid backups and imaging procedures. Loaded back my redo image of Sunday and it was fine again 
<Kilos> hehe
<mazal> I didn't fiddle with anything , it broke itself. I just booted it here , checked what driver was in use , and shut it down. Didn't change anything
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> wbb
<SilverCode> does anyone have any idea where the $TZ environment variable is set in Kubuntu
<tumbleweed> it usually isn't
<charl> good afternoon all
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> lo charl
<charl> hi Kilos 
<charl> how's it going
<Kilos> good ty and you charl?
<magespawn> afternoon all
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> does gufw stop hackers from getting onto your pc?
<magespawn> what is gufw?
<Kilos> graphic firewall
<Kilos> the gui of ufw
<Kilos> Maaz, define ufw
<Maaz> Kilos: I don't know about ufw. Maybe you meant vfw, ufa, ufo, uw, wfw or ufs?
<magespawn> ahh that is the idea of a firewall, there are ways past them but it takes some work
<Kilos> ufw is the built in firewall
<Kilos> another thing if you use sudo passwd to change a password is it only effective after rebooting
<magespawn> firewalls control what traffic goes where
<magespawn> think of a firewall as a security barrier between your pc and the internet
<magespawn> bit like a trellidor
<Kilos> ya this one can block incoming and allow outgoing but i didnt know if that stops hackers as well
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> if its closed ya
<magespawn> the hackers use the incoming traffic that is how they would have the computer run programs
<magespawn> now you see, the fire wall on its own will do nothing it has to be properly configured
<magespawn> a lot of firewalls come with default setups that are generally okay
<Kilos> i left it to block incoming
<magespawn> you could always ask somebody to test from the outside if you trust them
<magespawn> that is also the point of getting a cloak
<magespawn> makes you harder to find
<Kilos> ah
<magespawn> for eg ping this 41.133.66.1
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> Maaz, ping 41.133.66.1
<Maaz> Kilos: 5 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 4007ms
<magespawn> okay now that is my router address but i have set it to drop/ignore pings
<Kilos> ah
<magespawn> also makes it harder to find
<magespawn> brb restart
<magespawn> back
<Kilos> wb
<magespawn> i just drove one of these http://www.jaguar.com/za/en/allnewxj/
<magespawn> how the other half live, came back down to earth with a bump, had to get into my golf afterwards
<Kilos> ai
<Kilos> but you havent got the debt they have
<magespawn> maybe the guy payed cash, he seemed quite relaxed to let me drive it
<Kilos> lol never
<Kilos> insurance
<magespawn> does not usually cover complete strangers
<Kilos> ah
<magespawn> so maybe he was a politician or something
<Kilos> yeah they make stacks but still steal more
<magespawn> yup they all play with other peoples money
<Kilos> wonder if that new guy will come back
<magespawn> jhb_hack?
<Kilos> ya
<magespawn> he? seemed quite keen
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> but young i think
<magespawn> that is all relative
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> looks like i have to restart again
<magespawn> brb
<Kilos> sjoe
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<magespawn> ja this machine has not been online for some time
<Kilos> upgrade reboots?
<magespawn> yup
<Kilos> hey try aptitude upgrade and see the extras that apt-get doesnt do
<Kilos> apt-get dont do the linux stuff
<magespawn> i have it set to do automatic updates
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> i kill those because they always wanna upgrade when data min
<magespawn> uncapped adsl
<Kilos> hehe
<charl> Kilos: i'm good thanks
<charl> sorry for slow response, went home and had lunch in the meantime :)
<Kilos> only slow
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> put it down to work pressure
<Kilos> cool charl 
<Kilos> eating is good
<magespawn> looking into rooting my htc flyer
<magespawn> what kind of website does not allow numbers or special characters
<magespawn> ?
<Kilos> what you doing
<charl> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> hi charl
<magespawn> looking into rooting the htc flyer
<Kilos> reboot time
<charl> wb Kilos 
<Kilos> ty charl 
<Kilos> nearly hometime for non sysadmin guys
<charl> heh i'm already home :) took the afternoon off
<Kilos> haha
<charl> i actually just had a repairman at my apartment becuase the rain pipe on my balcony broke
<charl> it's fixed now
<Kilos> how can a rain pipe break?
<charl> the fittings that keep it fixed to the wall broke off
<charl> we had a huge storm a week ago
<charl> the pipe itself is fine
<Kilos> on their own or with a little help?
<Kilos> or gutter full of leaves
<charl> it's on a separate balcony that is on the third floor
<charl> nobody can come to it except through my apartment and i had no guests over
<charl> so it must have broke on its own
<charl> the wind was insane
<Kilos> haha
<charl> no idea about leaves but i don't think that had anything to do with it because the fittings are outside the physical pipe
<charl> so even if the pipe was blocked they shouldn't have broken
<Kilos> weight normally
<charl> who knows but the pipe is defnitely not blocked
<Kilos> weird that brackets break off on their own
<charl> the pipe was rather light when i tied it back into place as a temporary measure
<charl> with a piece of string lol
<Kilos> lol
<charl> no idea
<charl> maybe they were old, i think this building was built in the 60s
<Kilos> ah
<charl> but i have no idea about the durability
<charl> it's looking beautiful now though after the repairman put new fittings on
<nlsthzn> http://www.core77.com/blog/sketchnotes/a_better_way_to_do_drawing_callouts_25311.asp#more
 * Kilos wonders how our fly is
<magespawn> he is away Kilos
<Kilos> oh away not ill
<magespawn> i think he said he was sick, last night sometime, maybe that is the reason why he is away
<magespawn> lol @ nlsthzn
<Kilos> ya man thats why i wonder how he is
<nlsthzn> :)
<magespawn> later all home time
<Kilos> hi superfly how are you?
<superfly> meh.
<Kilos> sorry
<Kilos> gooooosie!!!!
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2013-08-08
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> Maaz, seen magespawn
<Maaz> Kilos: magespawn was last seen 13 hours, 57 minutes and 15 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2013-08-07 17:54:00 SAST], and has been offline on freenode since 2013-08-08 04:01:15 SAST
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<magespawn> good morning all
<Kilos> lo magespawn you came back
<Kilos> what crashed
<magespawn> internet
<Kilos> ai!
<magespawn> one of those things
<magespawn> can you remember the site where i downloaded those 3g things that you could not get?
<magespawn> i cannot remember the file names
<magespawn> and i have a few files in my downloads folder
<inetpro> good mornings
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning all
<magespawn> hi inetpro ThatGraemeGuy
<ThatGraemeGuy> whoa! slow it down a little, things are moving way too fast this morning :D
<magespawn> hey it's friday
<ThatGraemeGuy> even more reason to not be working too hard ;-)
<magespawn> indeed
<magespawn> just put together a pc, and the power supply is faulty out of the box
<magespawn> that stuff is only supposed to happen on a monday
<psyatw> hello magespawn
<psyatw> hi ThatGraemeGuy
<psyatw> hahaha
<magespawn> hi psyatw
<magespawn> look like Kilos is calling in sick today
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'ello
<Kilos> magespawn, you busy?
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<magespawn> sort of? what  is the problem?
<Kilos> struggling with modem. pc cant even see my old one anymore 
<Kilos> dunno if a modem can corrupt the os
<magespawn> no it shouldn't
<magespawn> how are you online now?
<Kilos> it started that showing connected but wasnt again. im using sakis
<magespawn> that sounds more like a faulty modem than anything, have you tried them on your win machine
<magespawn> ?
<Kilos> ya it works there
<Kilos> when you get a break dropbox that stuff for me please
<magespawn> can you remember the site? i cannot remember the file names
<Kilos> oh my lemme look
<magespawn> i have the files, but there is a lot in my downloads folder at the moment, do not wwant to give you the wrong files
<Kilos> ai! ive reinstalled so that link is gone. lemme try find it again
<Kilos> just remember it was an ugly dark site
<magespawn> no worries i have found it i think
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> 3 of them?
<psyatw> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi psyatw 
<Kilos> or 2? i forget
<Kilos> one must be a flash file
<Kilos> finding stuff gets really heavy at times
<Kilos> thats why i end up with an overloaded desktop always
<magespawn> yup i have them will upload in a sec
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> sorry to bug you
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos: is it a usb modem?
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> goes for days then crashes everything
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lsusb' in a terminal
<ThatGraemeGuy> does it show there?
<Kilos> yip
<ThatGraemeGuy> probably just a software hiccup then
<Kilos> yeah i think its corrupt inside
<Kilos> need to flash the vmc stuff off methinks
<magespawn> Kilos: busy uloading the files now, will post the link when done
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Kilos> ty magespawn 
<magespawn> all of these only work through win though
<Kilos> the codes are there too hey?
<Kilos> thats fine ty
<magespawn> what codes are that?
<Kilos> unlocking and unbranding
<magespawn> yup the software does that
<Vince-0> haia
<Kilos> aha
<magespawn> hey Vince-0
<Kilos> hi Trixar_za 
<Trixar_za> Hey Kilos, how are you?
<Kilos> good ty and you Trixar_za 
<Kilos> ?
<Trixar_za> Just enjoying some free music by Josh Woodward and thinking about how to get the benefits of case sensitivity while retaining case insensitivity within certain functions. I figure you can just lower the value being checked and value you're checking it against. It should be a simple if statement and at most 3 lines of code.
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> i thought case sensitivity was good
<Trixar_za> It is, but the programmer of the game went a bit to far an made it universal for all text related functions
<Kilos> lol
<Trixar_za> like in game commands that the players and the GMs use
<Trixar_za> So they had a big argument about it yesterday without coming up with a solution instead
<Kilos> ai!
<Trixar_za> I think the problem comes from them not designating roles properly. They also don't have somebody that takes on the role of the creative director. So the 'heads' of each department in game creation butt heads constantly when one oversteps their boundary.
<Kilos> eish
<Vince-0> surp durp
<Vince-0> looks like RMS is coming to SA
<Trixar_za> RMS is coming to SA?
<Trixar_za> When and where?
<Trixar_za> Would be nice to argue with him in person... er... I mean chat to him in person
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> wbb going to try fix modem
<magespawn> Trixar_za: what game?
<Kilos> ok now well see how long we stay connected
<charl> hi Kilos 
<charl> connection problems ?
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> modem probs charl 
<charl> ah i see maaz has been fixed
<Kilos> or the software that uses it
<charl> that sucks Kilos 
<Kilos> yeah maaz is going again
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: No problem
<charl> Maaz: botsnack
<Maaz> Thank you thank you, munch munch chomp chomp
<Trixar_za> Hey Kilos, do me a favour and check if mtr --report 106.186.31.159 also gives you ??? or 100% packet loss routes
<Kilos> ok sec
<Trixar_za> I might have to have a word with the IT people @ 8ta/Telkom Mobile about it :P
<Kilos> 5 packets transmitted, 5 received, 0% packet loss, time 4003ms rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 261.580/261.670/261.755/0.649 ms
<Kilos> i used maaz to ping it
<Trixar_za> Need to be another 8ta user though
<Trixar_za> Needs*
<Kilos> my side works?
<Kilos> what are you doing wrong
<Trixar_za> No clue, but I have dead routes and sometimes it causes about a 30 minute interrupt of service to the Tokyo data center
<Kilos> maybe they are having tsuname probs
<Trixar_za> Nah, it's not their end. I asked. It has something to do with 8ta from mine.
<Kilos> try using maaz to ping it
<Kilos> or dont that use your 8ta
<Trixar_za> Nope, that uses maaz's connection
<Kilos> <QA> Kilos: 5 packets transmitted, 5 received, 0% packet loss, time 3999ms rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 866.776/912.171/955.759/32.160 ms
<Kilos> QA is the bot on my channel
<Kilos> ##kilos
<Kilos> must be only 8ta there by you
<Vince-0> its like nobody knows about this
<Kilos> oh Trixar_za you can mail them and they even come out and check
<Vince-0> Trixar_za, http://igg.me/at/rms-za/x/2330662
<Trixar_za> That's pretty nice
<Vince-0> ya if it was organised a bit better
<Vince-0> trying to make a Durban event but I don't think it's going to work
<Trixar_za> I'd go to the Cape Town event if it was held here
<Trixar_za> I have a pretty nice question for him too
<Trixar_za> :P
<zeref> hmmm
<Kilos> yo zeref 
<Trixar_za> "If no GNU tools are included (via the use of replacement tools like BusyBox) with a Linux distribution, should it still be called GNU/Linux and why?"
<zeref> hi Kilos 
<Vince-0> Trixar_za, ha!
<Vince-0> the answer is no
<Vince-0> computer says noo
<Trixar_za> I would just be interested to hear his opinion because in the past he was against BusyBox because he claimed it copied the behaviour of the GNU CoreUtils (which themselves copied the tools within Commercial Unixes)
<Trixar_za> Also what ever happened to GNU's own kernel
<Trixar_za> lol, Good luck getting Linus AND Richard in the same place
<Trixar_za> riaan3 said 3 days ago
<Trixar_za> I will double my donation if you bring Linus with (AWESOME)!
<Trixar_za> ^--- lol
<Vince-0> ya, GNU hurd is a bit slow - BSD kernel is in Debian
<magespawn> Trix[a]r_za: mtr is a usuful tool, thanks for that
<magespawn> Kilos: did youget those files?
<Kilos> yeah ty magespawn installed and upgraded etc and modem been connected now for
<Kilos> 1.5 hours
<Kilos> serious discussions going on in the lists
<Kilos> why dont you tell them its all about choice
<magespawn> what is the discussion about?
<Kilos> one is forcing peeps back to sucks and other about distro choice because canonical aint here
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> peeps are funny
<Kilos> im not using ubuntu because mark is south african
<magespawn> Kilos: exactly, and that forcing back to win is just for certain websites, and honestly it is not that hard to be inclusive when you do a website
<Kilos> yeah also some things dont work in linux but so what
<Kilos> hi Xethron 
<Kilos> one can dual boot to win for those things or run 2 pcs like i do
<Xethron> Or Virtual Machine :D
<Xethron> Virtual machine is prob the easiest
<Kilos> you need a fast pc for that
<Kilos> and lotsa ram methinks
<Kilos> oh my , i go to all the prob of installing dropbox then find i already have one
<Kilos> emaill addy well chosen methinks
<Kilos> yo inetpro 
<superfly> yeah, sorry, RMS's days are over.
<superfly> he now just rants and raves about stuff with no clear evidence
<ThatGraemeGuy> superfly!
<ThatGraemeGuy> or not... never mind :)
<ThatGraemeGuy> kbye all.... happy long weekend!
<magespawn> later all home time for me too
<Kilos> later magespawn 
<Kilos> aw sorry ThatGraemeGuy  missed you trying to make remastersys work
<Squirm> hi
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Kilos> how is superfly ? still meh or at least meh+ tonight
<Kilos> hi not_found 
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<not_found> uncle Kilos , alo and bye
<Kilos> hehe tomorrow
<magespawn> http://www.tecmint.com/60-commands-of-linux-a-guide-from-newbies-to-system-administrator/ via The Linux Foundation on Facebook
#ubuntu-za 2013-08-09
<Kilos> morning not_found and others
 * not_found is now awake *fuzzy*
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> weird, thunder lightning and rain in mid winter on the highveld
<Kilos> hi psyatw zeref 
<psyatw> hi Kilos
<psyatw> hi zeref
<Kilos> hehe i nearly asked why you are at work on a holiday
<Kilos> morning superfly 
<superfly> hi Kilos
<psyatw> hi superfly
<psyatw> oh, is today a holiday in za?
<Kilos> so they say
<Kilos> tumbleweed, to make my ibid auto identify so its cloaked, where must i add the /msg nickserv identify "password" ?
<Kilos> in ibid.ini?
<Kilos> or superfly 
<Kilos> hehe that looks funny
<superfly> Yes. In me. :-P
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> i meant do you know man
<Kilos> the weed is very scarce
<superfly> In the initial file somewhere. The documentation has the details
<tumbleweed> Kilos: I'm at debconf
<Kilos> ah sorry tumbleweed 
<tumbleweed> Kilos: set nickserv_password on the source
<tumbleweed> preferably, set nickserv_mask too
<Kilos> in the ibid.ini file?
<tumbleweed> yes
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> i did it wrong
<Kilos> bot wouldnt boot
<Maaz> Kilos: Huh?
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> Maaz, shup
<Maaz> Kilos: What?
<Kilos> Maaz, shup
<Maaz> Shup yourself oh noisy one
<Kilos> hi psychicist 
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2013-08-10
<kbmonkey> morning all o/
<Kilos> morning all
<magespawn> good morning
<nlsthzn> o/
<Kilos> hi magespawn nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> alo uncle Kilos
<Kilos> you must learn some python man
<magespawn> hey nlsthzn Kilos 
<magespawn> me or nlsthzn?
<Kilos> both
 * nlsthzn is planning on that
<Kilos> im to doff to set nickserv_password in my bot
<nlsthzn> :)
<Kilos> the thing was cloaked long ago but it needs to identify everytime to stay cloaked
<Kilos> i see you havent cloaked yet magespawn 
 * nlsthzn will start Learn Python the Hard Way (again) but this time finish it too :p
<magespawn> no not yet
<magespawn> i practice python when i get the chance
<Kilos> we could have a python class like we started with LPI
<Kilos> just gotta set a permanent day/evening and no excuses
<nlsthzn> LPI didn't last long :/
<nlsthzn> or did I just miss it?
<Kilos> no the monkey moved remember
<Kilos> then had no internet
<Kilos> i forwarded a mail to the list about the new exam stuffs
<nlsthzn> oh yes I saw that... so the book I have has now lost some of it usefulness :/ not like I was using it anyway :(
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> the main stuff will be the same i think only new stuff is added and obsolete stuff removed from the exams
<nlsthzn> I played around with LVM on my desktop, eventually had to use my windows disc to get control of my hdd back because not even gparted could get them to a clean state >.<
<Kilos> lol
<nlsthzn> was a difficult morning, installed fedora because it makes LVM easy, then hit a snag as the Radeon driver doesn't work with the new 3.10 kernel which fedora updates too so I tried to revert back to ubuntu and that took 4 hours of fighting
<nlsthzn> almost re-installed windows >.<
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> you tried byte of python hey?
<nlsthzn> nope
<Kilos> i got as far as hello world i think
<Kilos> http://www.ibiblio.org/g2swap/byteofpython/files/120/byteofpython_120.pdf
<Kilos> you gotta then learn vim, i started learning vim and forgot python which was the point
<Kilos> now its all forgotten again
<nlsthzn> that would suck...
<nlsthzn> or does suck
<Kilos> hehe yeah
<Kilos> main thing is i member aptitude reinstall and how to rsync -av
<Kilos> so all good
<nlsthzn> does it force you to use vim?
<Kilos> no
<nlsthzn> cool
<Kilos> you use editor of choice i think
<nlsthzn> I see I also have a copy of An Introduction to Python
<nlsthzn> by John C. Lusth
<nlsthzn> pity downloading them doesn't make you know them :p
<Kilos> the fly always recommends byteofpython to start with
<nlsthzn> then I will have a look at it , thanks uncle Kilos\
<Kilos> yw
<Kilos> if i could get the basics going you should crack it
<Kilos> and playing with it didnt crash my pc
<Kilos> i manage that quite well on my own
<nlsthzn> :)
<magespawn> python lseems to me relatively easy to learn and powerful
<magespawn> there are also python lessons on codcademy
<nlsthzn> I have done some of the lessons on codeacademy...
 * nlsthzn will bbl
<Kilos> sigh
<mazal> Afternoon all
<charl> good afternoon
<charl> hi mazal
<mazal> Hi charl 
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<charl> mazal: how's it going
<mazal> Good thanx and you charl ?
<charl> mazal: good thanks
<mazal> Anybody have a link to how to remove old kernels with synaptic ?
<mazal> I only find cli ones
<charl> sudo apt-get autoremove
<charl> oh i see, with synaptic
<charl> no idea
<Kilos> hi mazal charl 
<mazal> with apt-get I'm going to have to type each ones name
<charl> mazal: no
<mazal> Hallo oom
<charl> mazal: autoremove does that for you
<charl> hi Kilos 
<mazal> Ah , nice :-)
<mazal> just the one command like that ?
<charl> Kilos: how's it going
<charl> mazal: yes
<mazal> thanx
<charl> mazal: i do that frequently especially on servers because otherwise the boot partition fills up
<Kilos> not bad ty just some things dont wanna work
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: No problem
<Kilos> mazal, remastersys gives an error
<Kilos> something about not finding filesystem.squash something or other
<mazal> Oi
<mazal> When you boot or when you create ?
<Kilos> but it actually makes the file then loses it
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> create
<mazal> Default target path or did you change it ?
<mazal> "working folder"
<Kilos> where would i change it
<mazal> default then :-)
<Kilos> hehe
<mazal> That's a strange one Kilos 
<mazal> Never had that before
<Kilos> yeah i always have strange probs
<mazal> Enough space on /home ?
<Kilos> before it just worked
<Kilos> ya lots
<mazal> And you did remember to run the clean command first ?
<Kilos> ill run it again and we get the clever peeps to see where it went wrong
<Kilos> ya
<mazal> I would suggest creating a remastersys folder in your own home folder
<Kilos> clean command or clear logs??
<mazal> Then make that the "working dorectory"
<mazal> clean command of remastersys to clean out previous creates
<mazal> It must always be run , before you create again
<Kilos> where you see that
<mazal> do you use it in cli or gui ?
<Kilos> do you run it from cli or the gui
<Kilos> gui
<mazal> gooi weg die gui
<mazal> in cli :
<mazal> sudo su
<mazal> your password
<Kilos> ok give commands
<mazal> remastersys clean
<mazal> remastersys clean
<mazal> remastersys dist
<mazal> It must clean out all the old stuff in the working folder first
<mazal> and it must run in root mode , that's why the first one is sudo su to change to full root mode
<mazal> and the clean command I always run twice
<mazal> and everything must be closed , all apps , nothing open
<Kilos> ok i got it running that way now, well see ty
<mazal> Any open app that changes files or anything can also make it fail. Things like mail , irc , firefox etc.
<Kilos> wbb ty
<mazal> If that don't work I suggest another working folder
<mazal> oi too slow
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> same thjing
<Kilos> thing
<Kilos> The filesystem.squashfs filesystem is missing.  Either there was a problem creating the compressed filesystem or you are trying to run sudo remastersys dist iso before sudo remastersys dist cdfs
<mazal> That is very strange
<mazal> Try the different working folder plan.
<mazal> /etc/remastersys.conf
<mazal> Maybe it will help if the folder is in your own home folder
<mazal> charl you still here ?
<charl> mazal: yes
<mazal> charl, that autoremove command , does it remove other stuff that is not needed anymore as well , or only the kernels ?
<charl> it *could* remove other stuff too
<mazal> k
<charl> i usually only use it to remove old kernels
<charl> it will give you a list of the packages it will remove before it does it
<charl> maybe you can select certain packages to be removed / retained
<mazal> ok thanx
<charl> under most circumstances you could let it remove everything
<charl> just be careful if you have some strange configuration
<Kilos> ai! drive died
<Kilos> will see what maverick can find
<charl> bah :(
<charl> old drive ?
<mazal> http://slexy.org/view/s21N9LftKN
<Kilos> try to boot and it says insert boot media and press enter
<Kilos> grrr
<mazal> Kilos, there is my config file. Check if yours is ok. Especially the squash option line
<Kilos> ya charl but not as old as my mavericks drive
<Kilos> wait till i fix the drive first
<mazal> Is it the one you tried to remaster that broke now ?
<Kilos> ya
<mazal> That might explain why renastersys failed. 
<mazal> The failing drive might have caused the problem
<Kilos> maybe ya
<Kilos> just run sudo fsck -f /dev/sdb1
<Kilos> it says filesystem was modified so ill see if i can boot from it now
<Kilos> wbb
<Kilos> hmm...
<mazal> Still dead ?
<Kilos> nope im on it now
<mazal> k
<Kilos> its like there is a virus somewhere
<Kilos> how can the drive just disappear but fsck fixes it
<mazal> Can one specify multiple drives with that fsck command ?
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> i think i read you must not do it on the drive you are on
<mazal> for example sudo fsck -f /dev/sda1 /dev/sdb1 ?
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> sudo fsck -f /dev/sdb1 i did that
<mazal> And on multiple partition drive , can one say sudo fsck -f /dev/sdb and it will check all partitions on the drive ?
<Kilos> i dunno
<Kilos> its a command the crash kid gave me to fix an external that didnt work
<mazal> If remember gonna boot my recovery drive and then use that command to see if it checks all partitions on my main drive
<mazal> gtg , need to image this drive and test a few things
<inetpro> superfly: ping
<inetpro> good afternoon everyone
<inetpro> using Kubuntu how can I force a 2nd or 3rd user's tty session to end in the background without killing individual processes manually?
 * inetpro looking for something similar to gnome-session-quit
<Vince-0> ya good question
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<inetpro> Kilos: wb
<Kilos> ty this modems back to timeouting looks like
<Kilos> have you read the logs??
<inetpro> no, why?
<Kilos> lol i need to know how to set nickserv_password in ibid.ine
<inetpro> Kilos: ag nee man
<inetpro> pla dit jou?
<Kilos> what??
<Kilos> its so it can identify with freenode so the cloak works
<Kilos> i just remembered what i did last year
<inetpro> why?
<Kilos> logged in as the bot them identified
<Kilos> why are you cloaked?
<Kilos> i spose security so ip not visible
<Kilos-> ai!
<Kilos> hi Cantide 
<Cantide> hey Kilos :)
<inetpro> Kilos: I don't care so much about cloaking my home connection as I do my office's connection
<Kilos> ah ok then. just thought it would be good if QA was cloaked as well like maaz
<inetpro> at home we rely on the 8ta, voda and others to keep us protected in a way
<Kilos> ill get the weed to explain in old fashioned english when he has time
<Kilos> yeah but funny things happen here
<inetpro> funny things happen when you allow them to happen
<Kilos> like modem stays working fine for 3 days the disappears and all of a sudden drive is missing and nothing can find errors on it
<Kilos> disk utility shows drive is healthy
<Kilos> yo smile 
<smile> hi Kilos :D
<smile> I like ChatZilla ;)
<inetpro> when you have adsl or leased line you have to take care of your own connection more than with 3g
<inetpro> Kilos: those are most likely your own local issues
<inetpro> hmm... looks like he really has a few issues there
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Kilos> nag inetpro 
<Kilos> hi bye superfly 
<Cantide> oh, who is taking part in the app showdown?
<kbmonkey> hello. wha is the app showdown cantide?
<Cantide> hold on..
<Cantide> link incoming
<Cantide> http://developer.ubuntu.com/2013/08/announcing-the-2013-ubuntu-app-showdown-contest/
<Cantide> if you win, you can win an Nexus 4 with Ubuntu Touch preloaded
<Cantide> http://developer.ubuntu.com/showdown/
<kbmonkey> cool!
<Cantide> yeah!!
<Cantide> time to get coding!
<Cantide> the only thing is thinking of a cool idea that is within my capabilities >.<
<kbmonkey> trying to download 3mMB on 10 kb/s is really painful :(
<Cantide> oh :(
<Cantide> i had to install the ubuntu sdk - it was nearly 70 mb
<Cantide> so i thought twice about it
<Cantide> but now that i have it, i have to make use of it - so make an app i shall!
<kbmonkey> it has to be using the sdk?
<Cantide> i think that is preferred
<Cantide> yes
<kbmonkey> will check out the page once this download is done
<Cantide> but you could write it in a text editor and run it from the terminal
<Cantide> afaik
<jhb_hacker> Hi
#ubuntu-za 2013-08-11
<inetpro> uh, this place is quiet
<Kilos> hi superfly and others
<inetpro> wb Kilos
<Kilos> ty inetpro and hi to you
<Kilos> been a long long day
<Kilos> but i think ive found a use for xp
<inetpro> eish!
<Kilos> haha not to use it man but to have it installed on the area of the 500g drive that keeps crashing
<Kilos> it boots to a black screen anyway
<Kilos> but it is on the first 10g of drive so lets hope
<inetpro> ai!
<magespawn> good evening
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> hey Kilos, you are going to get lots of "ai's" if you keep saying things like that
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> took most of the day to install xp. kept saying it closed down to protect against damage to pc and call my admin guy
<kbmonkey> ai!
<Kilos> had to boot from supergrub cd then boot xp from there and continue install
<Kilos> about 10 times
<Kilos> hi kbmonkey 
<inetpro> shame
<magespawn> Kilos: i think you would get the award for persistance
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> aw i forgot to save ibid.db
<inetpro> Kilos: surely you have a backup of that!?
<Kilos> sigh i got so frustrated i even formatted home
<Kilos> but might have some of it on kde
<Kilos> and i used 12.04.2 cd not remastersys
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> was seeing probs with everything
<Kilos> ek vat my epos addy terug
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Kilos> wbbjust gonna try loggin in as QA\
<Kilos> hehe inetpro she be cloaked
<inetpro> Kilos: pragtig
<QA> en ek kan ook sy wees
<QA> hehe
<inetpro> where did you get the solution?
<inetpro> s/get/find/
<Kilos> im learning more about xchat even
<Kilos> i logged in as QA
<inetpro> ai!
<QA> what ai!
<inetpro> QA: coffee on
<Kilos> nee man dis ekke hier nou nie sy nie
<inetpro> lol
<inetpro> Kilos: I remember you once did have it cloaked properly
<Kilos> ya
<inetpro> so where are your backups now?
<Kilos> formatted
<superfly> there is a way to get the bot to talk :-)
<Kilos> somewhere in the first 10g of this drive there is something very sick even though disk utility says it healthy
<Kilos> haha @ superfly 
<Kilos> hi Cantide 
<Cantide> hey Kilos :)
<Kilos> hi SnowyZA 
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<superfly> SnowyZA: Feeling chilly? :-P
<Kilos> snowed under
<Kilos> just restarting xchat
<inetpro> wb Kilos
<Kilos> ty sir
<inetpro> superfly: how's the weather down in the Cape?
<Kilos> we gotta work out how to add that identify thing in ibid.ini
<superfly> when it's not wet, it's windy
<superfly> and there's snow on the mountains
<inetpro> superfly: eish!
<inetpro> superfly: sounds like normal for this time of the year, not?
<inetpro> superfly: good to see you here again
<superfly> yes, normal winter weathe
<superfly> *weather
<Cantide> wb Kilos 'o'
<Kilos-> ty Cantide 
<Kilos> aw that was a flop
<Kilos> im here twice
<magespawn> http://xmodulo.com/2013/04/how-to-run-command-on-multiple-servers-at-once.html from Linux FAQ on G+
<magespawn> hey superfly inetpro 
<inetpro> goeie more magespawn
<magespawn> hi Cantide 
<Cantide> hey magespawn :)
<Cantide> I am really stumped by what to make for the app showdown T-T nothing is simple..
<QA> coffee is ready for magespawn 
<magespawn> ty QA
<Kilos> np magespawn 
<Cantide> :)
<magespawn> i have an idea for an app, but will take a lot of work
<magespawn> lol @ Kilos 
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i cant get the thing to identify
<Cantide> yeah... i have some ideas, but really tricky ones -.-v
<magespawn> and it would be more of mobile than desk top but would need both
<magespawn> maybe we could set up a group or something to work on it
<magespawn> a colaboration
<magespawn> spelling?
<Cantide> collaboration  *
<Cantide> hmm
<Cantide> i'm not a skilled programmer by a long shot
<magespawn> brb going to submit wife's assignment
<Cantide> and i'm very new to Qt
<Cantide> as an indication of my skills, i made this last night -> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/36318710/Screenshot%20from%202013-08-11%2020%3A15%3A48.png
<Cantide> all it does is rotate the image randomly when i click the button :p haha, quite useless >.<
<Cantide> I wouldn't mind making it into a compass, but i don't know how to do that and I don't have a phone to test on -.-
<magespawn> i am also very new to programming, but there is a lot of people here who may join in or help
<magespawn> i thought you could load an emulator or such for testing
<Cantide> i have cool ideas, but then i don't have the knowledge to make them work - like making a compass app - how do i get that info from the phone? -_-
<Cantide> oh, maybe... i'm not sure
<Cantide> the Ubuntu SDK runs it on the desktop, but i don't think it emulates the phone hardware or screen size
<magespawn> android has the sdk to emulate i think
<Kilos> i go sleep now. night all you good peeps 
<Kilos> sleep tight
<Cantide> night Kilos :)
<Cantide> magespawn, ah, yeah, i think so
<magespawn> well lets keep it as idea and maybe something will come of it.
<Cantide> yeah :)
<Cantide> well, i am keen to enter, i just need a good idea for a simple app
<Cantide> hmm
<Cantide> an FTP client would be cool
<Cantide> but i'd need to know a bit more about FTP first :p
<magespawn> i will see what i can find out
<inetpro> Cantide: FTP must die!
<inetpro> Maaz: ftp
<Maaz> Dump FTP! http://www.43folders.com/2008/07/14/dump-ftp see also: FTP must Die!! http://mywiki.wooledge.org/FtpMustDie
<Cantide> haha
<Cantide> sshhh
<inetpro> please don't go there
<Cantide> i use it a lot uploading files to a server sometimes >_>
<Cantide> well, i didn't mean to start a debate on FTP
 * inetpro has seen way to many broken implementations
<Cantide> i was simply saying that there are many possibilities for an app for the app showdown
<inetpro> and sadly these implementations tend to stick around for ever
<Cantide> :p
<Cantide> I use filezilla... never had any problems
<Cantide> but hey, that's not my poooooooint >.<
<Cantide> the point is... what apps would we be able to make for the app showdown?
<inetpro> don't build another broken FTP solution, that is all I'm asking
<Cantide> :p
<Cantide> yessir
<Cantide> i was looking around for cool APIs to make something
<inetpro> read the above for the many reasons
<Cantide> but i see the Google Translate API is a paid service T-T
<superfly> You know what's really funny? Ubuntu started out as a Gnome distro, and it's slowly moving over to Qt, the technology powering KDE
<Cantide> :p
<Cantide> looks like a move in the right direction though
<Cantide> i didn't know KDE uses Qt though 'o'
<superfly> Yup.
<Cantide> i see :)
<Cantide> I like KDE a little more now :p
<superfly> It was extremely controversial at the time, because Qt was an almost completely proprietary toolkit
<superfly> on Linux Qt was dual licensed, GPL and the Qt license. On anything else Qt only used the Qt license.
<superfly> Did you know that Gnome was started because of KDE and Qt?
<superfly> KDE was around before Gnome
<Cantide> I didn't know that either :)
<superfly> Some freedom loving hippies declared that even though Qt used the GPL on Linux, it wasn't free enough
<Cantide> that makes it even more ironic that Ubuntu is moving to Qt then
<Cantide> yeah
<superfly> so they used GTK, the GIMP Toolkit, to create a new desktop environment
<Cantide> i get the whole freedom thing though
<Cantide> it is quite a big deal
<superfly> But KDE and Trolltech (the company behind Qt) had an agreement that if ever Trolltech went under, or something somehow happened to Qt, KDE would be able to fork the last known good version of Qt and carry on with it without fear of litigation or other harm
<Cantide> seriously? Trolltech?
<superfly> But if you ask Richard Stallman, which is more free, the GPL or the LGPL, his answer is always, "the GPL"
<Cantide> wasn't Nokia involved somewhere..
<Cantide> I think I dislike Richard Stallman a little :)
<Cantide> He pushes idealistic things which are not so practical, and complains a lot about Ubuntu
<Cantide> he has good intentions, but they don't seem to work in the real world much
<superfly> Yes, Trolltech was bought out by Nokia when they started heading in the Linux Phone direction. Then they got Mr Microsoft on board, and essentially tried to ditch Qt
<superfly> Cantide: yeah, my thoughts exactly
<Cantide> lol
<Cantide> in an ideal world i'd like him a bit more
<superfly> which is also why I don't have an issue with the KDE/Qt thing either. The KDE guys saw this awesome GUI toolkit and it was GPL on Linux, so they went for it
<Cantide> also, it's nice and light
<Cantide> and very flexible and portable
<superfly> Anyone who uses GTK and Qt will tell you that Qt rocks their socks and GTK sucks.
<Cantide> so hey, if it works well for what it should do, why make a fuss about it
<Cantide> lol
<Cantide> well, just playing around with the Ubuntu SDK and making some small, albeit pointless apps, i can see how nicely it scales
<Cantide> and how light and fast it is
<superfly> yeah, QML is a fantastic idea
<Cantide> also, the Ubuntu buttons and such are really beautiful imho - they did a really good job
<superfly> I still haven't gotten stuck into it properly yet, but I love the ideas
<Cantide> toggles, sliders... everything... i like them all
<Cantide> i even like orange now!
<superfly> Cantide: QSS - Qt Style Sheets. Just like CSS, only works in Qt apps
<Cantide> :3
<Cantide> still lacking credible ideas for the app showdown
<Cantide> perhaps the easiest is a little game of sorts T-T
<magespawn> i am out of here for now, later all
<Cantide> cheers magespawn '<
<Squirm> hi
<Cantide> hello '-'/
<Squirm> seems the only stable connection I have is a local connection
#ubuntu-za 2014-08-04
<nuvolari> o/ oh hi
<Cantide> hello~
<Cantide> \o
 * nuvolari does morning IRCE: \o/ |o| \o/ -o- /o\ |o| /o\ -o-
<Cantide> 'o'
<Symmetria> morning
 * Symmetria hates stupid password policies
<Symmetria> "change your password every X months", ok, fine, can live with that, account locks out for an hour if you try the wrong password 3 times in a row, can kinda live with that, the combination of the two however when you run multiple devices
<Symmetria> drives me completely crazy
<Cantide> hi Symmetria 
<inetpro> good mornings everyone
 * inetpro agrees with Symmetria
<mazal> Morning everyone
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning mazal, everyone
<mazal> ugh what a start to a Monday , 3 out of 3 sites down
<ThatGraemeGuy> mazal: cause?
<mazal> ISP problem
<mazal> But try and explain that to 300 inpatient users :P
<ThatGraemeGuy> ow :(
<ThatGraemeGuy> you should move to hetzner, i hear they're the best
<ThatGraemeGuy> that's my totally unbiased opinion of course :-D
<charl> good morning Symmetria, Cantide, inetpro, mazal, ThatGraemeGuy 
<charl> Maaz still on leave ?
<mazal> Morning charl 
 * mazal makes a cup of coffee for charl
<charl> thank you mazal, real coffee for once
<mazal> lol , I figured that's what you needed Maaz for
<charl> it's the only thing he's good for :P
<mazal> hehe :)
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  and others
<mazal> More oom
<Kilos> more mazal  
<mazal> Hmm , the day my ISP decide to give me big data bonus I don't have money fro games :(
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> Can't think of any other big downloads
<mazal> Any ideas ?
<Kilos> upgrade your ubuntu iso 
<mazal> I have 50TB to use oom
<mazal> Updates hardly makes a dent hehehehe
<mazal> And I can only use it 12am to 6am which makes it a bit tricky
<Kilos> wow
<ThatGraemeGuy> hi Kilos
<ThatGraemeGuy> heh
<mazal> Why is it not steam summer sale now ai
<ThatGraemeGuy> you're better off treating it as unmetered rather
<Kilos> what does heh mean?
<ThatGraemeGuy> no ADSL connection will be able to do 50TB restricted to 6 hours per day
<mazal> Indeed
<Kilos> thats a huge amount of data
<mazal> Is a competition/promotion thing they have. The user who get's highest usages get extra per month for rest of the year
<mazal> Ja oom , I had to read it at least for times to make sure it's TB
<mazal> four even
<ThatGraemeGuy> setup something that pipes /dev/random to HTTP
<Kilos> you need to use a fiber connection
<ThatGraemeGuy> on your adsl side setup something that streams that to /dev/null
<ThatGraemeGuy> boom, massive usage
<Kilos> ah clever guy 
<ThatGraemeGuy> pretty sure they'd have some fine print that disqualifies that though
<mazal> My line does 8gig in that time per day , so that's 8*30 , that's only like 240gig
<mazal> I can't even reach 1TB
<mazal> Stand no chance for the competition , but would have loved to use it to DL some stuff I could use
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> I did that amount in January when I moved to pc gaming. Poor credit card is still in shock
<Kilos> haha
<mazal> After I seen now what hardware prices are doing I wish I stayed with console rather
<mazal> " We’re throwing in some awesome prizes like a MacBook Air for The Biggest User, while the 4 runners up will each receive 200GB of Free Download Plus for another 5 months (September 2014 to January 2015). Any package which uses at least 50GBs of Free Download Plus will also receive an additional 50GB of Free Download Plus in September. "
<mazal> Some nice prizes for the winner though
<Kilos> yeah if they arent all midnight data
<Kilos> hi Golynx  
<Kilos> midnight data is hard to use
<Golynx> hi Kilos
<nlsthzn> tank world championships live from Russia - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c8mKL3RVSE8#t=4986
<nlsthzn> what next :p
<nlsthzn> oh and hi :)
<Golynx> gaming has become a full career. 
<Golynx> it used be, Wife to husband - "Jimmy stop playing those damn video games and go sell the chickens!" Now its like . "Jimmy please play more video games, i will cook the chicken".
<nlsthzn> e-sports ftw
<Golynx> the SA e-sports team looks like springbok players in their outfits lol
<Golynx> they even got a good looking blond in there :p
<nlsthzn> one day they perhaps will get national colours....
<Golynx> thats if the sport grows to be extremely popular
<nlsthzn> a number of american uni's are now giving scholarships to LOL players
<nlsthzn> and the international 4 had more than $10 million in prize money... it is growing bigger by the day
<Golynx> thats good
<nlsthzn> bbl
<mazal> Now there's a job for me , professional gamer :)
<charl> lol
<charl> that would be anyone's dream job
<charl> but i think it can be hard to be a pro
<charl> because you need to spend a lot of time and you need to be good
<charl> and despite being a "job" i'm doubtful whether it pays much
<nuvolari> ugh. Does anyone know if/where phantomjs stores its cache?
<Kilos> lo nuvolari  inetpro  superfly  and others too
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn  
<nlsthzn> good day uncle Kilos 
 * Kilos got a horrible job now
<nlsthzn> :/
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Kilos> copying about 100 stiffies to cd
<nlsthzn> ouch
<nlsthzn> good luck with the bad sectors!
<Kilos> ubuntu sees an external floppy drive lekker
<nlsthzn> issue it the media itself
<Kilos> but kde opens each floppy 4 times so you first gotta kill 3 to see whats happening
<Kilos> i can move anything so far
<nlsthzn> :/
<Kilos> hehe but i score a external floppy out of it
<Kilos> so thats ok.
<Kilos> and it keeps me away from the data hog
<nlsthzn> data hog?
<Kilos> minetest
<Kilos> you should actually come play with us some time
<nlsthzn> ah a minecraft clone
<Kilos> we started months ago and the pro said he doesnt game , now he is there the most
<Kilos> very lekker game with the monsters and bad peeps deactivated
<Kilos> we get time to make lekker things
<nlsthzn> :)
<Kilos-> oi
<Squirm> morning
<Squirm> afternoon
<Kilos-> hi Squirm  
<Kilos-> we got splits and it got me too
<mazal> Bye everyone , have a nice evening
<Kilos> ai!
<charl> hi Kilos 
<charl> how's it going
<Kilos> hi charl  fine ty and you?
<charl> i'm doing great
<Kilos> wb nlsthzn  
<nlsthzn> thx
<Kilos> hi Tonberry  
<Tonberry> hello
<Vince-0> Kilos !
<Kilos> hi Vince-0  
<Vince-0> 'eve
<Kilos> is she nice?
<Vince-0> ag its monday
<Vince-0> everything is meh
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> monday is done man now play and sleep time
<superfly> everything is always meh, or at least so I thought...
<smile> hi :D
<superfly> hi smile
<smile> :) how are you, superfly ? :)
<superfly> smile: meh.
<superfly> and you?
<smile> superfly: I'm okay :) what's wrong?
<superfly> nothing in particular
<smile> okay :P
<smile> I have just headaches, but apart from that everything is fine :)
<Symmetria> sup
<Kilos> prices
<Kilos> hi little smile|brb  
<magespawn> good evening
<Kilos> hi there magespawn  
<Kilos> too cold to be good
<magespawn> hey Kilos 
<magespawn> nice weather down here today
<Kilos> today was fine here as well, but now temps dropping fast
<Kilos> lying down under blanket with hot water bottle already hehe
<magespawn> and still online too
<smile|brb> Kilos: am I little? :P
<Kilos> ya
<smile> :o
<Kilos> lol magespawn  i see pc from bed and its below the idiot box
<magespawn> should not be watching that anyways
<magespawn> busy reading up on samba and nfs
<magespawn> you still minetest, even from bed?
<Kilos> lol waiting for 11pm to minetest with night surfer data magespawn  
<Kilos> if you stay on all day you are looking at around 500m
<magespawn> that is not too heavy if you are uncapped, but might get a bit much if you are on pay as you go
<magespawn> good night all
#ubuntu-za 2014-08-05
<Squirm> morning
<mazal> Morning everyone
<Squirm> hey mazal, Tonberry 
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn  ThatGraemeGuy  and others
<Kilos> en mazal  nuvolari_  inetpro  
<ThatGraemeGuy> hi Kilos etc.
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> goeie more
<Symmetria> http://pastebin.com/Trwc4Ufy <=== horrible code, but someone might have a use for it ;p
<charl> good morning inetpro, Kilos, ThatGraemeGuy, Symmetria 
<charl> and mazal, Squirm 
<charl> Symmetria: nice !
<charl> you still have that logstalgia thing running ?
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo charl, inetpro, Symmetria
<Symmetria> charl yeah 
<Symmetria> http://logs.mirror.liquidtelecom.com/
<psyatw> hi Symmetria 
<psyatw> hi charl 
<charl> hi psyatw !
<psyatw> :)
<charl> how's it going in poland
<charl> finally some really nice weather here in NL ...
<psyatw> poland is going strong
<charl> waited the entire summer for it :)
<psyatw> and the weather is great too
<psyatw> it's raining cats and dogs here today :D
<psyatw> haha
<charl> ah we traded weather :)
<charl> we had that a few days ago
<psyatw> it's time for me to start updating my cv, though
<charl> ah yes, i'm also busy looking around right now
<psyatw> yeah, but last year it didn't rain as much as it has this summer
<psyatw> I wouldn't mind working in germany but I'm worried about my skills
<charl> if you find some good java / devops related jobs let me know
<psyatw> I think I got some offers by e-mail
<charl> what have you done for your cv? i just created it using http://europass.cedefop.europa.eu/nl/documents/curriculum-vitae
<psyatw> I used the same
<charl> ah good
<psyatw> it looks professional
<charl> my cv isn't very long, it's about a page in length right now
<psyatw> oh really
<psyatw> mine is 3-4 pages long
<charl> i like it too, and that you can get it in multiple formats
<charl> some recruiters want it in word format
<psyatw> but I lack some technical skills
<psyatw> yeah
<charl> but it's mostly because they want to add their own cover letter for it (i think)
<charl> although they of course give other reasons
<psyatw> my big worry is that I don't like my current job and would prefer getting some junior programming job, but I don't know how to break into those
<psyatw> and I don't want to get stuck doing support or sysadmin work for too long
<psyatw> although a friend of mine told me he worked at ziggo as a sysadmin before and earned good money there
<psyatw> now he is working at rackspace in london
<charl> ziggo and rackspace are both good but expensive
<charl> especially rackspace their pricing is sky high, i think they are pricing themselves out of the market
<Kilos> hi charl
<charl> hi Kilos :)
<psyatw> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi psyatw  
<charl> psyatw: i'm curious, what do you find about cv lengths in europe (in ICT in particular)
<charl> i used to have 2-3 pages but i found it actually worked against me
<charl> so i cut it down to one 1-2 pages
<psyatw> charl, I guess it is a good thing to only put your most relevant work experience in it, but that only happens if you've actually got experience
<psyatw> my uncle has a cv that is some 8 pages long, that is a bit too much but it doesn't work against him as he gets hired by big companies anyway
<charl> that's different, especially if you go for a job at the top
<psyatw> as a contractor because he is an oracle and all-round database expert, though
<charl> but if you're an "average" programmer
<psyatw> yeah
<charl> the problem with lots of ict folks is that they tend to be rather arrogant and eletist in their own way
<charl> and they're very quick to say "oh look at this noob" just because you have some php experience listed
<charl> lots of companies in NL are not especially very anti-php as of the last number of years
<charl> they seem to think that if you have ever done anything in php you're basically an idiot
<psyatw> I think it is actually harmful for them to think like that
<charl> php might suck as a programming language but there were days where it was one of the best tools available
<charl> yes i think so to
<charl> *too
<psyatw> it's not as if I've studied lots of things, but it never seems to be quite enough for you to get a certain job
<psyatw> as if I've not studied*
<psyatw> yeah
<charl> yeah but companies also list their exact stack of software they *happen* to use
<charl> and almost *every* single company has a slightly different stack of software
<psyatw> ict studies really are a major time sink, because not only do you need to know programming languages but alos have experience with their software stacks
<charl> so it's impossible for any programmer to know it all, even with 10+ years of experience
<psyatw> yes indeed
<psyatw> it's like looking for a needle in a haystack
<psyatw> but they still persist in that kind of thinking
<charl> i mean i have been in ict now for 10+ years and i still don't know everything, i only know the stuff that i happen to have come across
<charl> so when i have a conversation with some potential employer, obviously the guy sitting on the other side of the table will know some stuff i don't
<psyatw> how can you ever know everything there is to know?
<charl> but to make up for it, i know a whole bunch of stuff that they don't, but it seems like you get judged based off what you don't know, and not what you know
<psyatw> yeah
<charl> yeah i get very frustrated, i hate applying for jobs, it's so bad i just want to stick to where i am :)
<charl> but i'm sitting on a temporary contract right now, and it's my third year, so they either have to kick me out or make me permanent
<psyatw> I wouldn't expect someone with 10+ years of programming experience for his/her job to be judged the same way someone who has never worked professionally as a programmer would be judged :) 
<charl> i hear they are shortening it now from 3 years to 2 years maximum, i think it's a good thing
<charl> yes i agree
<charl> but yet it very often happens
<psyatw> I think it will make you aware of the fact that nothing is permanent and you have to keep looking out for yourself
<charl> yes
<charl> but companies are also very comfortably riding this whole "temporary" thing
<charl> it prevents them from having to think long term and build sustainable business
<Symmetria> heh, the interesting thing is, most executives are on fixed term renewable contracts
<Symmetria> in major corps
<Symmetria> *especially* cXX's 
<charl> well that means they have to change cXX every two years (here, in any case)
<charl> unless there are exceptions made for people in certain positions, not sure
<psyatw> charl, but I know for myself that I will never be comfortable working for others anyway, I just want to build some connections and get experience and certificates so I can start my own business together with a few friends from all over the world
<Symmetria> charl, nah, those contracts are renewable 
<Symmetria> executive contracts are typically structured like that 
<Symmetria> and expat contracts are like that as well
<charl> interesting
<Symmetria> expat contracts are structured like that for work visa reasons
<Symmetria> you give a guy a contract for as long as his work visa is valid for
<Symmetria> renew it when his work visa is renewed 
<Symmetria> almost impossible to give a guy a perm position when he's on a work visa that may expire
<Symmetria> (like my contract with Liquid, its a 2 year contract)
<charl> oh yeah that's a mess indeed
<charl> but i guess that's the way it works when you're in a foreign country
<Symmetria> heh the advantage of it is that an employee in that situation can generally demand more money
<charl> i guess in the EU it's different because you don't need work visas in other EU member states
<charl> although that's only for as long as the EU holds... if a country pulls out i don't know what will happen
<charl> if you really want to live in a country long term, it's best to naturalise as a citizen first thing you get a chance
<charl> especially if you have a wife and kids who are natives of that country
<psyatw> does that also count if you are an EU citizen and live in one of the EU countries, though?
<charl> i have no idea, the whole idea of "eu citizenship" is trash imho
<charl> you're only an "eu citizen" for as long as your country remains part of the EU afaik
<charl> i guess then it would be like in switzerland where you have favourable immigration terms but no real rights
<Kilos> whats a better file manager than dolphin when copying lots of floppies
<Kilos> dolphin gets to the stage where it opens one 16 times
<Kilos> 14.04 kde
<mazal> Jissie boet , ek is moeg gehardloop\
<psyatw> I didn't know floppies were still in use
<psyatw> charl, but then you would at least have some time to find a wife and get the same citizenship as hers
<psyatw> hoi mazal
<Kilos> lol thats why i got the job. sister in law has many years of saved photos on floppy and now wants to save them on new laptop which doesnt have a floppy thing so they bought me an external fd and gave me the job
<Kilos> met wat mazal  ?
<Kilos> i score a screen and the external floppy drive
<Kilos> hi Private_User  
<mazal> Oom Kilos , met werk
<Kilos> ai!
<mazal> al 3 my sites het goed wat stukkend is
<Kilos> oi
<mazal> En 90% van dit is ander mense wat dit breek en ander mense wat ek voor wag om reg te maak
<mazal> Maar almal kerm by my
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> maar jy is mos die IT man
<mazal> Ja maar het te min se in wat gebeur oom
<mazal> Dis die probleem
<mazal> En het geen mannekrag nie
<mazal> En is meer die " dirty work slaves "
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ohi superfly  
<Kilos> and whoever i missed earlier
<superfly> hi Kilos
<inetpro> yikes!
<inetpro> anybody else here who felt the tremor?
<ThatGraemeGuy> inetpro: that might've been me, but i had lunch so my tummy has quieted down now
<ThatGraemeGuy> sorry for the disturbance :P
<charl> lol
<Kilos> yip inetpro  was 5.3 tremor in orkney
<Kilos> rattled the house here
<nuvolari_> o.O
<nuvolari_> aparently it was felt in Durbs too
<nuvolari_> didn't feel anything here in Ballito
<Kilos> wow orkney to durbs is far
<Kilos> orkney is near ventersdorp iirc
<Squirm> nothing here
<Squirm> and heard a lady speaking from Ladysmith, nothing there either
<Squirm> An earthquake with magnitude 5.3 occurred near Klerksdorp, South Africa at 10:22:34.90 UTC on Aug 5, 2014
<Squirm> @eNCAnews #earthquake serious earthquake felt in klerksdorp. Schools evacuation
<Squirm> wow
<Squirm> ok...
<spinza> http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/eventpage/usb000s0b3#dyfi
<spinza> You can see who reported feeling it and where 
<spinza> Also report of you felt it 
<spinza> *if
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://www.reddit.com/r/southafrica/comments/2codmo/the_entirety_of_gauteng_just_had_an_earthquake/
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://cdn.meme.li/instances/500x/53299593.jpg <-- LMAO
<Kilos> i hope it didnt spread the lava in minetest
<mazal> I didn't feel it. Think because I was driving around that time
<mazal> Bye everyone , have a nice evening
<nuvolari> :O it's cause of you guys digging around with bots that the earthquake happened
<nuvolari> :P
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> good evening
<magespawn> ping Kilos
<Kilos> hi mage
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Vince-0> 'eve
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn send the heat man
<magespawn> back again
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<Kilos> hi my magespawn hows you man
<magespawn> good and you/
<Kilos> sorry i was asleep earlier
<Kilos> just cold
<magespawn> no worries, i also got disconnected
<Symmetria> heh so how hectic was the quake today
<magespawn> apparently they felt it all the way down in durban
<magespawn> in-laws are in the klerksdorp, the damage at their house was not too bad, but lots to clean up
<Symmetria> need to check with my sister in midrand
<Kilos> wasnt too bad here in pta by me, house just shook a bit and wondows rattled
<Symmetria> man this utopia tv series is seriously MESSED UP
<magespawn> have not seen it
<Symmetria> hrm, wow, doing 100gigs a day of vlc downloads from the mirror
<Symmetria> thats a fair bit more than the ubuntu downloads 
<magespawn> what sort of vlc downloads? surely not the media player
<Symmetria> yeah 
<Symmetria> the media player
<magespawn> wow 
<Symmetria> the hitcount on the ubuntu mirrors are MUCH higher of course with machines checking for updates
<Symmetria> Processed 2904209 records in 20 seconds
<Symmetria> heh since the first of august 
<magespawn> that is still impressive considering that vlc is about 30 Mb
<Symmetria> so we're averaging around 580k hits every 24 hours for ubuntu
<Symmetria> bout 7 hits a second average 
<magespawn> that must look like DDOS in logstalgia
<Symmetria> not really
<Symmetria> http://logs.mirror.liquidtelecom.com/
<Symmetria> :) you can look in chrome
<Symmetria> thats live logstalgia 
<Kilos> is it an official mirror Symmetria ?
<Symmetria> kilos for vlc? yes 
<Symmetria> for all of east africa
<Kilos> oh not for buntu yet?
<Symmetria> oh yeah that as well
<Symmetria> we're official ubuntu for ke/tz/ug/rw/bi/sd/so 
<Symmetria> oh and zm/zw
<Symmetria> ;p
<Kilos> i mean with it show in repos now
<Symmetria> kilos it should, or if you just choose the country official mirror for any of the countries listed above it will use us
<Symmetria> mage did you check that logstalgia link?
<magespawn> busy watching now
<magespawn> never get tired of looking at that
<Symmetria> heh it looks most awesome in the mornings when people are getting to work and turning on their machines
<Symmetria> then you see it going ballistic
<Symmetria> lol lemme run an update at home and see if we can make it look fun
<Symmetria> lol did you see that huge purple stream? that was an apt-get update at home :P
<Symmetria> lets do an apt-get upgrade now
<Symmetria> hehe that was cool :) 76meg of downloads in a second or 2
<magespawn> pretty cool
<Symmetria> heh its amazing how heavy logstalgia is generating that display though
<Symmetria> I tried to generate it through a mesa implementation of opengl
<Symmetria> instead of offloading it onto a video card in hardware
<Symmetria> even with all the cpu power I could throw at it, it didn't come CLOSE to handling it
<Symmetria> I actually wanna install something to see what its doing to my GPU 
<magespawn> looks good from this side, are you running the logstalgia on your machine or on the server?
<Symmetria> my machine, only thing with a powerful enough GPU to actually do this properly
<charl> good evening people
<magespawn> hey charl 
<charl> hi magespawn, Symmetria , Kilos 
<Symmetria> damn, its using 25% of my gpu doing that, and considering I'm running a 690 thats massive
<Kilos> hi charl 
<magespawn> sounds pretty heavy
<Symmetria> heh magespawn well, a 690 is a pretty serious GPU to be eating 25% of it 
<Kilos> ubuntu.mirror.ac.ke 
<Kilos> is that it
<Symmetria> kilos no, ke.archive.ubuntu.com or ubuntu-archive.mirror.liquidtelecom.com
<Kilos> oi i got to find another country then that will show that
<Kilos> that was the link next to kenya
<Symmetria> huh, I install and tell it I'm in kenya
<Symmetria> and it sets default to ke.archive 
<Kilos> thats the only link i see for kenya
<Symmetria> odd 
<Symmetria> where does the tz one point you
<Kilos> whats tz
<Kilos> tanzania?
<Symmetria> yeah
<Kilos> mirror.aptus..co.tz
<Kilos> speak to canonical again
<Symmetria> heh will chat to them tomorrow 
<Symmetria> where do you see the repo list anyway
<Kilos> my select best server thing shows
<Symmetria> cause I just see the official when you do the install 
<Kilos> ubuntu-archive.mirrors.proxad.net
<Kilos> in synaptic or update manager
<Kilos> what ubuntu are you running Symmetria ?
<Symmetria> 14.04 
<Symmetria> but Im using server 
<Symmetria> heh I just install telling it to use kenya mirror
<Symmetria> and then run apt-get update
<Symmetria> and it finds kenya
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> well tell canonical we dont get the choice
<Symmetria> heh I'll speak to them soon as their is a vanguard on duty
<Kilos> i dont know how to set or change mirrors from terminal
<Symmetria> heh vi /etc/apt/sources.list ;p
<magespawn> or vim
<Kilos> ai! i see lots of mythic.beasts
<Kilos> http://mirror.mythic-beasts.com/ubuntu/
<Symmetria> thats the mirror your apt-get update will be using then
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> it was the best one last week but not very fast at all
<Kilos> our za mirror rocked a few months ago then just got sicker and sicker
<inetpro> good evening
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<Kilos> grind daai chromium en koper ore ne!
<Kilos> dan eers cook
<Kilos> oops
<Symmetria> kilos I've asked several times to be added to the za rotation but graham beneke refuses
<Symmetria> and honestly, we should just feed za outta kenya because in terms of bandwidth, and tweaking, and server capacity, the ke mirror is better suited 
<Kilos> why does he refuse?
<Symmetria> heh he likes being the host for za and swears he has the capacity
<Kilos> prove him wrong then, tell him may the best server win
<Kilos> or speak to mark and ask him to make waves
<ThatGraemeGuy> evening all
<Kilos> hi
<charl> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<magespawn> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<charl> i wonder what the benefit is of using the mirror approach compared to debian's cdn approach
<charl> i don't know what debian uses... anycast dns or split horizon dns
<ThatGraemeGuy> debian CDN uses the geodns patch for bind if i'm not mistaken
<charl> probably
<ThatGraemeGuy> we have actually switched to http.debian.net
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://http.debian.net/ lists the reasons its better, i don't recall them offhand
<ThatGraemeGuy> just that we have had no issues since switching
<charl> hmmm
<charl> interesting
<magespawn> good night all
<Kilos> night magespawn 
<Kilos> sleep tight
<Kilos> night guys.sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2014-08-06
<nuvolari> o.
<nuvolari> o.O
<nuvolari> what happened
<ThatGraemeGuy> mornings!
<Symmetria> http://logs.mirror.liquidtelecom.com/temp/evilcat.jpg <=== my kitten is evil! look at the damn things claws attacking my foot :(
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy mazal inetpro nlsthzn and others
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning Kilos
<zeref> Herro
<charl> good morning all
<Kilos> hi zeref charl 
<charl> hi Kilos, ThatGraemeGuy, Symmetria, zeref, nuvolari 
<charl> difference between dutch and american media
<charl> in dutch media "hackers steal 1,2 billion login credentials"
<charl> in american media "Russian Gang Amasses Over a Billion Internet Passwords"
<charl> the propoganda machine is turning hard again
<mazal> Morning everyone
<superfly> ohi
<Kilos> morning superfly 
<zeref> hi Kilos
<charl> hi mazal 
<mazal> Shees I'm struggling with tar
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah it's sticky stuff
<ThatGraemeGuy> can burn you too if you aren't careful
<mazal> I have a little .sh script that tars a folder for backup
 * ThatGraemeGuy runs away
<Kilos> haha
<mazal> hey ?
<mazal> When I run it manually it works fine
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tar
<mazal> When my crons runs it , it doesn't work
<ThatGraemeGuy> what's the output from the cron?
<mazal> No destination file and the prvious one is gone as well
<ThatGraemeGuy> or pastebin the script
<mazal> How can I see that ? 
<mazal> the cron output ?
<ThatGraemeGuy> at the top of your crontab have a line like MAILTO=mazal@inter.net
<ThatGraemeGuy> man 5 crontab
<mazal> What's gonna run that mail send ? Musn't there be a working mail sender on the pc for that to work ?
<charl> no man what are you people up to
<charl> you just read the mail straight out of the local unix mail file
<charl> use the mail command, if you want a fancier tool, mutt is great
<mazal> Ok you lost me
<charl> or even simply cat /var/mail/yourusernamehere
<mazal> So I should add MAILTO=justlocalusername on crontab ?
<mazal> And then cat that file you mentioned charl ?
<charl> it will automatically be set to the same username as what the cron is configured as
<charl> so let's say it's the crontab of user charl then it will mail user charl
<charl> and then you cat /var/mail/charl
<mazal> So there should be already a file there ?
<zeref> mazal, when you run the script just redirect outputs somewhere eg * * * * scrpt.sh 1>~/scrpt.log
<zeref> from crontab
<mazal> cat /var/mail/mazal
<mazal> no such file or directory
<charl> on ubuntu ?
<charl> then you never received any mail yet under that user
<charl> maybe try zeref's solution instead
<charl> but then combine both stderr and stdout with 1>&2 and then append it to a file with >>
<mazal> That's greek to me
<charl> unix, do you speak it ? :)
<mazal> I added zeref's example like that at the end of the cron entry
<mazal> Nope , when that strange characters starts I get lost
<charl> oops even gave you the wrong example above, should have been 2>&1 (2 is stderr, combine that into 1 which is stdout)
<ThatGraemeGuy> may i suggest that you look at running something like BackupPC? backup is something that's been done a billion times, and done well several thousand of those times, no need to reinvent the wheel
<mazal> Must be a scrypt , is unattended use
<mazal> All I want to see is why it fails with cron
<ThatGraemeGuy> meh ok
<ThatGraemeGuy> pastebin the script
<mazal> charl, so that 1>~/script.log won't work ?
<Kilos> wb inetpro 
<charl> mazal: it will only pipe stdout into the file, not stderr
<charl> so if you get any errors it will still be sent to your mail
<mazal> http://slexy.org/view/s2cSlsoIdb
<charl> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Standard_streams
<mazal> charl so it should be 2>&1~/script.log ?
<ThatGraemeGuy> all i can think is maybe the PATH is not set up so that the 'date' and 'tar' commands can be found
<ThatGraemeGuy> perhaps replaces them with /bin/date and /bin/tar
<ThatGraemeGuy> or explicitly set PATH in the script
<mazal> But why does it only fail with cron and not manual ?
<ThatGraemeGuy> because of what i just said
<mazal> So the pc know where everything is , but cron doesn't ?
<ThatGraemeGuy> not "the PC", the terminal session you run it from
<charl> mazal: no 2>&1 appends stderr to stdout
<charl> mazal: then you still need >> to append to a log file
<ThatGraemeGuy> what does your crontab line look like?
<charl> so you have 2>&1 >> ~/script.log
<mazal> ok , I'm trying to understand this. So cron runs in a different environment than terminal ?
<charl> there is no such thing as terminal, you have a terminal emulator and inside it you have a shell interpreter
<charl> gnome-terminal is a terminal emulator and bash, dash etc are shell interpreters
<ThatGraemeGuy> oi
 * ThatGraemeGuy steps back
<charl> inside a particular session of a shell interpreter, you have environment variables etc that can be set
<mazal> http://slexy.org/view/s21VUtkxDg
<mazal> That's how my cron looks like now ^
<mazal> It's bottom two that fails ( which is obviously the same scrypt )
<charl> and if you execute them manually, everything runs fine ?
<mazal> Yep
<mazal> None of the other .sh scripts fails. But all the rest only has rsync /from/here /to/here
<mazal> They don't have the tar and that SCR= stuff in it
<charl> and the cron is running as the same user ?
<mazal> Yep , my user
<mazal> All sh files are in my home folder , destination has permissions for me
<charl> can't see anything wrong
<charl> very weird
<charl> the only weird thing i notice is that you execute both scripts in the same hour 12 minutes apart
<charl> i assume you wanted to the script to run twice a day instead 
<ThatGraemeGuy> mazal: what does script.log say?
<mazal> When I run manually it works fine and tar file is lying in the destination , after the cron time , for example after midnight last night , there is no tar file in destination , and even the one that was there after manual execute is gone as well. Destination is empty
<mazal> ThatGraemeGuy, I only added that part now , next run is 12:01pm , then I can see what that file say. Previous run was midnight last night and didn't have that script.log part in there yet
<ThatGraemeGuy> just make it run now then
<mazal> The weird parts is that even my file rar file that was there after the manual run was gone.
<ThatGraemeGuy> me, i'd use rsync for that sort of thing, much faster
<ThatGraemeGuy> well for quick and dirty, but real backups need a real backup app
<ThatGraemeGuy> but that's just me
<ThatGraemeGuy> i don't like to reinvent the wheel and end up with a triangle ;-)
<mazal> rsync I always used , but it failed me once now , so don't trust it anymore.
<mazal> I would prefer an rsync , all the others are
<ThatGraemeGuy> lol
<ThatGraemeGuy> oi ok i think i'm done here
<mazal> If it keeps giving me trouble I'm going to change it to an rsync
<Kilos> even i use rsync
<mazal> Never had issues with that except for the one time
<mazal> and now I'm once bitten twice shy
<ThatGraemeGuy> so instead of solving the issue, declare the tool untrustworthy forever and try something else
<Kilos> but look how you are sukkeling man
<mazal> That's unfortunately the way I am ThatGraemeGuy , when an app fails me I get skeptic of it
<ThatGraemeGuy> . . .
<charl> mazal: if the problem is with the app, that's one thing, and all apps have bugs that need to be debugged and fixed over time
<charl> mazal: most likely the problem was not even with the app but with the resources it was working with
<mazal> And I wanted to learn a new way also
<charl> in that case it doesn't matter which app you use, you will have a problem
<ThatGraemeGuy> so rsync mysteriously did something wrong, there's no way you maybe used it wrong or misunderstood how it works
<mazal> To reproduce and see I will have to delete my data on purpose and put back the backup
<mazal> Highly likely that I did something wrong
<mazal> I even image drives with rsync and that has never failed. Must have been me or something
<mazal> What I'm going to do , I'm going to check that log file after cron runs that job again. See if it tells me what's wrong. If I can fic it , then sharp. I am also gonna add an rsync job into it to a different folder. After another run , image my drive. Delete my data , put rsync backup back and see. How does that sound ?
<mazal> If rsync data don't work , put back my image. If rsync data works , go check what I did wrong on the one that failed
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> Hey , it ran now. log file is empty , and destination has the tar file.
<mazal> And I didn't change the script and only added that log file entries to cron
<mazal> Oh and fixed the hour and minute that I had the wrong way around
<charl> pebkac :)
<superfly> "I didn't change anything!", but "I fixed the hour and minute that I had the wrong way round"
<mazal> superfly, that is only when it runs
<mazal> That could not have made it not to work , just 1am instead of 12am
<mazal> apart from that wrong hour run , I can't see what I did wrong that it didn't work last night
<charl> bbl
<inetpro_> good mornings
<Kilos> hi there inetpro_ 
<Kilos> afternoon already you can eat soon
<inetpro_> oh thanks for the reminder
<inetpro> oi! 
<Kilos> haha
 * Kilos loves ubuntu
<Symmetria> kilos
<Symmetria> I asked about the synaptic stuff
<Kilos> copying stiffies is much faster than on win
<Kilos> yes Symmetria ?
<Symmetria> [13:29] <Spads> Symmetria: well it's assumed that people would use ke.archive.ubuntu.com and get the CNAME
<Symmetria> [13:29] <Spads> (sorry if I got the country code wrong there)
<Symmetria> [13:30] <Spads> Symmetria: yeah, so the installer will ask your location, and use the country code archive server
<Kilos> you mean the repos update?
<Symmetria> yeah when you install it it uses the country archive you install for by default unless you change it
<Symmetria> :) talk to him in #ubuntu-mirrors if it dont make sense 
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> no i understand that. will live in kenya on my next install
<Symmetria> you can change it manually in  the mean time though to the ke country surely?
<Kilos> i wonder if you can change your country on a running system
<Kilos> how how how
<Symmetria> ask on #ubuntu-mirrors they can tell you :) lol
<Kilos> lol 
<Kilos> you are supposed to know these things
<Kilos> oh you are a windows user
<Kilos> traitor
<Kilos> i go eat, wbb
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn ask maiatoday if things have changed. i cant remember if it was monkey that was supposed to take over from you
<mazal> Bye everyone , have a nice evening
<Squirm> just replaced the camera and the sim card slot in my Galaxy s3
<Squirm> ^^
<Squirm> too nervous to replace the glass though :/
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> be brave
<nlsthzn> hiya uncle Kilos ... will wait and see if Maya or anyone else response...
<Kilos> maybe i must rev the monkey too nlsthzn 
<Kilos> he wasnt at last meet and maia has missed a few
<magespawn> good evening
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<Kilos> fix your internet man so you can come mine again'
<magespawn> let me try now
<magespawn> still does not look right, takes a long time for the server 
<magespawn> to load
<Kilos> does it see the server 
<Kilos> have you got the minetestc55 installed
<magespawn> no idea
<Kilos> still the old one?
<magespawn> no idea
<Kilos> then you need a ppa to the new one
<magespawn> let me go check
<magespawn> playing from windows Kilos 
<Kilos> that will take the ppa wont it
<Kilos> well have to ask ThatGraemeGuy 
<magespawn> not sure i think there is windows installer somewhere
<Kilos> maagoogle minetestc55 for windows
<Kilos> ai!
<magespawn> lol
<Kilos> maawhere is the bot
<Kilos> oi oi oi
<magespawn> Maaz is on holiday anyway
<Kilos> cocooncrash, can you please fix maaz
<Kilos> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mvuw54CbA0E
<Kilos> thats the how to for windows methinks
<magespawn> will get to it in a second just installing wireshark
<Kilos> i go eat
<magespawn> cool beans
<charl> good evening folks
<magespawn> hey charl 
<charl> hi magespawn 
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<charl> finally he's back
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<smile> hi :p
<magespawn> hi smile 
<Kilos> hi charl smile 
<smile> :D
<smile> how is it going? :D
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<ThatGraemeGuy> lo peeps
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<smile> tot kijk :)
<Kilos> eeek its cold out there
<charl> hi Kilos 
<nlsthzn> nice and cosy 35ish degrees here >.<
 * Kilos jealous
<Kilos> we supposed to be 9 tonight
<nlsthzn> brrr
<nuvolari> o/
<nuvolari> oh hi
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<nuvolari> hi oom Kilos 
<Kilos> ek het gebrand met die leer haha
<Kilos> oops
<Kilos> morning all. see ya later
#ubuntu-za 2014-08-07
<mazal> morning everyone
 * mazal learned a nice lesson last night
<mazal> charl, that script failed again last night.
<mazal> Checked the destination this morning when I got up , nothing. Same as yesterday morning the rar file from a manual was gone and no new file there.
<mazal> What got me wondering even further was the fact that a manual folder I created in the destination was also gone
<mazal> Then a light went on , stopped looking at cron or the script as the problem and started looking at something that might be deleting files
<mazal> And voila , found the culprit. An rsync job , from another script that runs 4am deltes the folder
<mazal> So what seems to be happening , 12am the tar script runs and creates the file. At 4am another script deletes the contents of the same folder and rar file gone.
<mazal> 6am I check and can't find file
<mazal> Pointed this script with the dissapearing act to another folder now to test. I am fairly certain it will work now
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning all
<mazal> Morning ThatGraemeGuy 
<charl> morning mazal, ThatGraemeGuy 
<ThatGraemeGuy> hey charl
<mazal> maaz , coke please
<Maaz> Look in the fridge mazal Do you expect me to do everything for you
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<mazal> maaz , there any beer in there as well ?
<Maaz> mazal: Excuse me?
<mazal> Maaz , beer , booze , hardehout
<Maaz> mazal: What?
<mazal> hehe
<mazal> Man I am so thirsty
<mazal> Drove by shop twice now and didn't buy coke :(
<mazal> Charl , you saw my feedback ?
<mazal> Pebkac error with two parts: a. Not remembering exactly what an old script created long ago does , b. Pointing a second backup script to same location as old one
<charl> mazal: ah :) good to hear you got it sorted
<charl> hi Kilos 
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<mazal> When I saw that empty folder again this morning I was like what the &^$%^$&^$ is going on. Actually thought at one stage there is a problem with the drive. This one really puzzled me
<Kilos> hi ChanServ ThatGraemeGuy inetpro and others
<charl> :D
<charl> tab autocomplete fail again
<mazal> When I lost faith in the rsync one I should have either a. Disabled it in cron , or b. pointed the tar one to it's own seperate folder
<Kilos> oi! i didnt even see that sorry charl 
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<mazal> More oom
<charl> lol Kilos 
<mazal> Oom Kilos , ek het die spook gevang wat my files delete die heel tyd lol
<Kilos> wat was dit mazal ?
<mazal> Langerige storie , maar kom neer op my ou rsync backup script wat die rar files delete elke oggend 4uur
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> this hexchat decided i need a new channel open here
<mazal> Soos ek nou daar gese het , toe ek die nuwe een gemaak het moes ek daai ou script gaan disabled het of die nuwe een na sy eie folder toe gestuur het
<Kilos> ##unavailable
<Kilos> amper 500 mense daar
<Kilos> ah conflicting scripts
<mazal> rsync goes like " Hang on , these are not on my source , I am deleting this " lol
<Kilos> die een steel die ander een se pap
<mazal> Which is my fault not rsync's
<Kilos> well apologise to rsync
<mazal> Well at least that is what I am thinking anyway. Is the only thing that makes sense. Will see tomorrow morning if my files are there or not. I pointed them to their own seperate destination
<Kilos> lol good luck
<mazal> Only question left now
<mazal> Oom rsync nog steeds in moeilikheid oor backup data wat korup was. Dis wat die hele gesukkel met 'n tweede backup laat begin het
<Kilos> ai!
<mazal> Maar ek gaan daai nog toets sodra ek die tyd het. Ek vermoed ek weet wat gebeur het
<mazal> Maar is lang test om dit te toets
<mazal> Ek dink saterdag oggend
<Kilos> eina man, geduld help
<mazal> Jy sien daai rsync hardloop in cron elke 3 ure. Ek dink dat die probleem het op my life data gekom , toevallig net na dit toe hardloop die sync wat die probleem toe backup. Toe ek teruglaai toe laai ek die probleem terug
<mazal> Oom verstaan wat ek bedoel ?
<Kilos> ja
<mazal> MAW , dit het dit laat lyk of die backup useless
<mazal> Wat my vertroue in resync laat verloor het
<Kilos> is daar iewers n plek waar jy kan sien watter scripts jy in het
<mazal> Dit skep vir my 'n nuwe probleem. Auto backups is nie noodwendig betroubaar nie ( want dit backup probleme ). Ek moet either manual backups ook byhou. OF 'n hele clomp verskillende scripts maak wat elkeen op 'n ander dag run
<Kilos> eish
<mazal> First though , to test my theory and to get my trust in rsync back , I have to let the back run at midnight. Next morning make a manual backup. Then go delete the source data on purpose
<mazal> Then put back the rsync backup.
<Kilos> sjoe
<mazal> If rsync data fine , then I think my theory is correct. THEN I must start creating a script for every day of the week to a seperate folder for each one to prevent auto backup of problems
<mazal> If last one backed up the error. Then go 1 day back
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning Kilos
<mazal> Or just do a manual as well every day
<mazal> Dunno yet what is best option
<ThatGraemeGuy> mazal: I still think you need to install a proper backup app. it solves all these problems
<mazal> ThatGraemeGuy, I was unable to find one with scheduling
<Kilos> deja-dup
<Kilos> ?
<ThatGraemeGuy> heh, ok then
<mazal> If you guys know of any please share
<mazal> AND it must be able to kill process before start AND start processes after backup
<mazal> That is the thing I struggle the most with to find in a backup app
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://backuppc.sourceforge.net/
<mazal> Many has the scheduling covered , but I struggle with that stop and start processes part
<Kilos> many have
<mazal> I'm looking at that link of ThatGraemeGuy now
<bushtech_> mazal: Also have a look at crashplan
 * mazal makes notes
<Kilos> hi bushtech_ 
<bushtech_> more Kilos
<mazal> And I don't even need something heavy advanced. Just backup home , do it in a schedule , stop processes before , start processes after
<mazal> No need even for system file backup. My imaging has that covered
<ThatGraemeGuy> if you wanted to get really fancy you could make your script triggered by udev so that plugging in a specific usb drive would automatically run your backup script
<ThatGraemeGuy> well that wouldn't help if its always plugged in i suppose
<ThatGraemeGuy> but if that were the case its not a very useful backup anyway
<mazal> I don't need any such fancy things. Just those few basic stuff
<ThatGraemeGuy> sometimes we don't do these things because we need them, but because "wooo, look what I managed to do!"
<ThatGraemeGuy> ;-)
<mazal> It must basically shutdown names processes. Backup folder a to destination b. Start processes
<mazal> Is actually a very basic thing I need
<ThatGraemeGuy> pkill --signal term namepfprocess
<ThatGraemeGuy> sleep 15
<ThatGraemeGuy> pkill --signal kill nameofprocess
<ThatGraemeGuy> rsync $OPTS
<ThatGraemeGuy> done
<mazal> What's the difference between pkill and killall ?
<ThatGraemeGuy> uuuuh
<ThatGraemeGuy> the 1 is 1 character shorter
<ThatGraemeGuy> :-p
<mazal> kewl
<ThatGraemeGuy> i think killall works for specific names, and pkill does pattern matching
<mazal> Just wondered if there is a disadvantage to killall
<ThatGraemeGuy> but i've have to read their man pages to determine what the differences were
<ThatGraemeGuy> or google it even
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://askubuntu.com/a/27504
<Kilos> just gonna restart hexchat
<inetpro> good mornings
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning inetpro
<Kilos> morning inetpro 
<charl> morning inetpro 
<mazal> How do you break a screen card so that the whole vga port sits inside the chassis
<mazal> How on earth do you achieve that !
<Kilos> Maaz, wb
<Maaz> Thank you so much Kilos my good good friend
<Kilos> ty cocooncrash 
<Kilos> oh my inetpro topic bar needs updating sometime please
<mazal> Bye everyone , nice evening
<nuvolari> aw. almost got to go home at 13:00
<nuvolari> without electricity and external telkom UPS's ran down
<nuvolari> but then as we are about to leave, it came back :'(
<Kilos> lol
<charl> good afternoon
<Kilos> hi charl 
<charl> hi Kilos 
<charl> phew hectic day
<Kilos> is it coffee time?
<charl> every day whole day is coffee time
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<charl> there is no such thing as coffee no-time
<charl> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> charl: Righto
<charl> Maaz: large
<Maaz> In a beer mug just for you charl
<charl> that's what i like to hear
<charl> a german bierhumpen
<Kilos> thats how i drink my tea
<Kilos> 500ml beer mug
<charl> very good
<charl> at oktoberfest we drink 1 litre
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> beer is yucky stuff man
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos and charl!
<Kilos> a beer shandy with 80%lemonade i can handle
<Kilos> Maaz, danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<charl> Maaz: danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<charl> Kilos: this is a real beer glass http://www.sixthseal.com/images/beer%205l%201.jpg
<charl> http://www.sixthseal.com/images/beer%205l%202.jpg
<nuvolari> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> nuvolari: There isn't a pot on
<charl> drinking beer... liek a boss !
<nuvolari> Maaz: beer please
<Maaz> nuvolari: *blink*
<nuvolari> oh you know all right
<charl> Kilos what you want is a radler http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radler
<charl> The Radler (literally "cyclist", which refers to its reputation as popular sports drink) is a beer-based mixed drink (Biermischgetränk) with a long history in German-speaking regions.
<Kilos> na im happy with tea and coffee
<charl> lol
<charl> radler became ridiculously populair here in NL now recently
<charl> it all happened in the last 6 or so months
<charl> people selling radler now everywhere
<charl> i think it's a girl drink
<Kilos> no such thing as a girl drink
<charl> i remember an old nambrew advertisement "we don't drink pink drinks, dave, always keep it real"
<Kilos> you know what is nice though, old brown sherry when its cold
<Kilos> haha i remember that add yes
<Kilos> we had it with some other drink
<charl> we don't drink a shady shandy, dave, always keep it real
<charl> a good sherry is nice (on the odd occasion)
<charl> ok i'm off
<charl> ttyl all
<Kilos> ok
<inetpro> yikes!
<inetpro> having to deal with a mail queue of more than 80,000 messages is a lot of fun
<Kilos> ouch
<Symmetria> son of a bitch, I just sprained my ankle
<Symmetria> :(
<charl> Symmetria: bah, how did that happen ?
<charl> inetpro: mail messages ?
<Kilos> haha inetpro are you reading them all or just need to route them somewhere
<charl> hi smile 
<Kilos> hi smile 
<smile> hi! :D
<charl> how are you smile
<smile> Linux 3.16 will be used by the next release of Debian, Ubuntu and Fedora :o
<smile> charl: fine, just tired :) Listening music now. How're you?
<charl> i'm doing well
<charl> also a little tired but it's almost weekend :D
<charl> hi SilverCode 
<smile> charl: that's right :)
<charl> holiday time is coming for me now
<charl> have to enjoy what is left of this summer
<charl> not that i feel we really had much of a summer with this weather
<charl> but yeah high in the 30s is also not my idea of nice weather like what we had a short while ago
<superfly> I'm over winter, ready for summer.
<charl> smile: do you happen to have any recommendations for vps providers in europe? i'm growing a little dissatisfied with hetzner
<charl> i'm looking at tilaa and netcup right now
<charl> there's digital ocean but they're american (i'm worried about latency)
<charl> tried transip but they have extortionist pricing if you go over 1tb
<superfly> charl: Linode has presence in London, if that works for you
<charl> linde is ridiculously expensive last time i checked
<superfly> not much more than others...
<charl> lemme take a look now ...
<superfly> at the time that I looked they were the cheapest option
<superfly> and they're always upgrading the packages
<charl> ah i see, they dropped their pricing quite sharply
<charl> that's actually quite affordable
<charl> but once again i see bandwidth limits
<charl> what happens if you go over that 2TB ?
<charl> transip also had that but then you have to pay some extortionist price and you can't block it
<charl> i actually sent them a mail "what happend when i get ddosed" they answered basically "your problem"
<inetpro> charl, Kilos: email
<inetpro> luckily I could just delete them from the queue
<charl> ah all spam ?
<Kilos> wow you a popular guy inetpro so many emails! whew
<inetpro> a bug was introduced on the web server
<inetpro> the MTA just marked them all as frozen 
<superfly> charl: I don't know how I'd manage 2TB a month
<charl> nah i'm just worried about ddoses
<charl> where i work we have them almost every week now
<charl> once hit 40gbps incoming
<charl> which is our internet capacity btw
<superfly> charl: well I suppose it depends on (a) what you use it for and (b) how much you cheese people off
<charl> nah i don't like to take unnecessary risks
<charl> these kids with the booters are having a ball at other people's expense
<smile> "smile: do you happen to have any recommendations for vps providers in europe? i'm growing a little dissatisfied with hetzner" -> no :P no experience :)
<smile> good night! :p
<charl> night smile :)
<Kilos> night smile sleep tight
<inetpro> good night smile
<smile> thanks guys :)
<alphaG> good evenings
<Kilos> hi alphaG 
<alphaG> kilos howzit
<Kilos> welcome to ubintu-za
<Kilos> who are you hehe
<Kilos> ubuntu-za as well
<alphaG> all this time trying to get back here. looking for n app
<Kilos> what app?
<alphaG> web browser works fine then :D
<alphaG> irc app for blackberry.
<Kilos> eish
<superfly> I'm sure there are some.... somewhere....
<alphaG> I have. a question I finally got to install wubuntu
<Kilos> ya there have been peeps here on their blackberries
<alphaG> they suck superfly I'm chattn via browser now web application. 
<Kilos> Maaz, google irr for blackberry
<Maaz> Kilos: "Coller Capital IRR Calculator - BlackBerry World" http://appworld.blackberry.com/webstore/content/55311?lang=en :: "NPV/IRR | NPV/IRR Android App | NPV/IRR BlackBerry App | NPV ..." https://businesscompassllc.com/NPV/IRR :: "irr calculator free download - Softonic" http://en.softonic.com/s/irr-calculator :: "Laura Marling "Blackberry Stone" IRR Acoustic
<Maaz> Sessions - YouTube" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zdA81MVEQp8 :: "XE: (IRR/EUR) Iranian Ria…
<Kilos> ai!
<alphaG> anyhow back to my question. back in the day I installed compiz on wubuntu install. and loved it.
<Kilos> Maaz, google irc app for blackberry
<Maaz> Kilos: "AndroIRC - BlackBerry World" http://appworld.blackberry.com/webstore/content/86078/?lang=EN :: "jmIrc - Java mobile IRC-client (J2ME)" http://jmirc.sourceforge.net/ :: "The Virca IRC MIDlet! - VidarHolen.net" http://www.vidarholen.net/contents/virca/ :: "BlackBerry 10 IRC Client - Wishful Coding" http://pepijndevos.nl/2013/08/17/blackberry-10-irc-
<Maaz> client.html :: "Free AndroIRC IRC Client Ported to the BlackBerry PlayBook ..." http://www.berryrev…
<alphaG> is it possible to Install compiz offline on 12.04
<Kilos> if you have the package and dependancies yes
<alphaG> and I can get that at ubuntu.packages?
<Kilos> do you want to download the packages on another pc ?
<alphaG> last time I got compiz effects I was usi g gnome.. 
<alphaG> I don't have internet access right now.. only monday again. but if I can somehow download packages via blackberry that would be awesome. 
<Kilos> ive never tried getting individual packages from the repos
<Kilos> superfly, can you advise please
<superfly> as far as I know, compiz is part of Unity
<superfly> all you should need to do is enable the fancy effects
<superfly> how you do that in Ubuntu I don't know, perhaps you need one of those tweak tools?
<alphaG> u have mailed me a method on how to do this a while back. if can remember
<Kilos> unity-tweak
<Kilos> unity-tweak-tool
<alphaG> I'm new to unity ..very new 
<Kilos> alphaG, who mailed you?
<alphaG> u kilos
<Kilos> then compiz is already installed
<Kilos> you will need to get online and run 2 commands
<Kilos> sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade
<alphaG> eish no online till monday.. boss
<alphaG> only bb online.
<Kilos> then it should all work and you use unity-tweak-tool to personalise things
<Kilos> use the bb as a modem
<Kilos> there must be a way to do that
<alphaG> ok danke 
<alphaG> no then I need data 
<Kilos> have you got a data cable for it
<Kilos> oh
<alphaG> add on bundle
<Kilos> can bb download stuff free?
<alphaG> yeah I do unless some kind person here knows how to use BIS as modem 
<alphaG> via the browsers on the phone yes -kilos
<Kilos> wow thats nice of them
<Kilos> but you dont need to download compiz it should already be installed
<alphaG> is jy verseker
<Kilos> those 2 commands should give you a fully working system
<alphaG> ok I'm going to check now.
<Kilos> ek is nou hier op unity 
<Kilos> i didnt need to install unity later
<Kilos> not unity sorry compiz
<alphaG> but u probablly updated everything anyway righg?
<alphaG> kilos u on whatsapp?
<Kilos> no i cant get whatapp on pc and cell too old
<Kilos> yes ubuntu installs the system and update/upgrade sorts all things that didnt work right on the basic install and adds new security upgrades etc
<superfly> Telegram!
<alphaG> telegrams on my android only
<Kilos> does telegram work on pc superfly ?
<superfly> tdesktop.org
<alphaG> can't find tweak here
<Kilos> haha i click that link and it goes to https://tdesktop.com/
<Kilos> you have to install unity-tweak-tool once updated
<Kilos> do you have synaptic installed?
<alphaG> ai install install
<alphaG> nothing installed just 12.04 alongside vista
<alphaG> cudnt boot so I changed bios settn
<alphaG> I had to leave pc lab before I could run an update 
<Kilos> ai!
<alphaG> yeah...
<alphaG> ai ya yai.
<Kilos> wait unity tweak tool is for 14.04 i didnt register you are on 12.04
<Kilos> update/upgrade then try 12.04 you often need nothing more other than your own programs you like
<alphaG> yeah I need to update to 14.04 
<Kilos> 12.04 is good too but near life end i think
<alphaG> what's betyer updAte or download iso
<alphaG> expire 2017 I think
<Kilos> mixed opinions there
<alphaG> last time u told me to get a friend to download and I did. 
<Kilos> i prefer iso download and new install. fly always upgrades and he is the clever one
<alphaG> I only got around to installing it now
<Kilos> whew ive forgotten that
<alphaG> yes its a long time I know. 
<alphaG> but getting there none the less
<Kilos> if you have 12.04 going then run it when you can go online and update , you might like to stay there till it expires, i found 14.04 more work
<alphaG> I've read somewhere about super OS
<alphaG> ubuntu with added drivers etc all in one aimed at offline peeps
<alphaG> I have net access at lab so its just a matter of time.
<Kilos> i dont know it
<alphaG> once imsorted I will chat via ubuntu and let u know.
<Kilos> cool
<alphaG> 12.04 std instal is not bad tho. for nw jusy sucks having no wifi... with so much potential . like sitting in a custom car with no gas just chilling in the garage.
<Kilos> im happy with unity and more so with kubuntu, just its a bit heavier
<Kilos> lol
<alphaG> chat soon hopefully goodnight
<Kilos> but once updated you will only need to install your chat clients and email client etc
<Kilos> the rest should work
<Kilos> cheers alphaG 
<alphaG> does pidgeon still exist
<Kilos> yes i use it
<Kilos> pidgin
<alphaG> loved that lil app
<alphaG> cheers
<Kilos> for mxit,msn aim and everything else
<Kilos> chow now
<Kilos> wbb
#ubuntu-za 2014-08-08
<nuvolari> o/ oh hi
<mazal> Morning everyone
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn inetpro mazal and others
 * Kilos waves to tumbleweed 
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning Kilos, everyone
<inetpro> good mornings
<nuvolari> hi mazal 
<nuvolari> hi oom Kilos, ThatGraemeGuy, inetpro 
<nuvolari> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<charl> good morning Kilos, ThatGraemeGuy, inetpro, nuvolari 
<charl> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> charl: Sure
<nuvolari> oh hi charl :)
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for nuvolari and charl!
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: No problem
<mazal> Hallo everyone I haven't seen yet
<mazal> Hows the Friday ?
<Kilos> lo nuvolari charl 
<mazal> Oom Kilos , gaanit ?
<Kilos> goed dankie mazal en jy?
<mazal> Okerig oom , dis darem Vrydag
<Kilos> haha
<nuvolari> Maaz: thank you
<Maaz> nuvolari: No problem
<mazal> Does anybody know if there is this : http://mylinuxexplore.blogspot.com/2012/04/ubuntu-distros-ram-cpu-usage-of-ubuntu.html for 14.04
<mazal> Google is not much help
<Kilos> mazal, just ask him on his blog
<Kilos> with luck he will do it for you
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
<mazal> Currently my home server runs on Unity and was wondering if it will be worth the effort to change it to Kubuntu or Lubuntu , if the less resources used is worth the change
<Kilos> ah ask the clever guys
<Kilos> you arent running server? you added a gui?
<mazal> With all services and servers started it idles at 3% cpu and 850mb RAM. Don't think the others will be much better than that. Probably just less RAM use
<mazal> Oom Kilos my server is also a fully used OS so it runs on a fully Ubuntu install with all servers needed things added
<Kilos> ok
<mazal> The better half use it , and me when I strip myself for my Win 7 gaming pc :P
<mazal> And that's the one that I struggled so to get the backups sorted
<Kilos> hehe
<nuvolari> mazal: it depends on how much bells and whistles you want
<nuvolari> I'd say I'm biased to xubuntu
<nuvolari> but it just rings all my bells
<nuvolari> it stays out of the way
<Kilos> sjoe , ander meneer wind wat waai vandag
<mazal> hehehe @ " it stays out f the way "
<charl> agreed nuvolari 
<charl> i use i3, that's even more out of the way
<Kilos> ai! wind blows, power goes
<inetpro> Kilos: @CityTshwane #PowerOutage in Wolmer,Heatherdale,Witfontein,Theresapark,Winternest,Klerksoord,Florauna,Clarina&Surrounding suburbs.Suspecting 132kV trip. 11:46 AM - 8 Aug 2014
<inetpro> looks like it was more than just those ^^
<Kilos> we pretoria west and it went off at 10/49 inetpro 
<Kilos> bad news our power in za
<mazal_> Wat het hier gebeur ?
<Kilos> see in todays broadnand news that telkom needs 250billion or they will be classed as junk, whatever that means
<mazal_> lol , sounds like the truth to me
<Kilos> but they just payed out big bonusses to shareholders and whoever else some months ago
<Kilos> same here if i buy lots of airtime i mustnt cry if i cant afford a new hdd
<mazal_> Same old story , top management scores , the consumer suffers
<Kilos> communism in theory is good, everyone is poor
<Kilos> but theory and practise never seem to match
<charl> in practice, communism is just an extreme case of western capitalism, where the money is all in the hands of a very few
<charl> and where you have overall oppression, like what you see in russia right now
<charl> putin decides to put it in, whole country goes down the drain
<Kilos> greed is the name of the game
<charl> now the economy is set for unidirectional downfall - what is going to happen ? probably civil war
<ThatGraemeGuy> [13:59:49] <Kilos> see in todays broadnand news that telkom needs 250billion or they will be classed as junk, whatever that means
<ThatGraemeGuy> eskom, not telkom
<inetpro> ThatGraemeGuy: ai! You knocked him off?
<ThatGraemeGuy> :'(
<mazal_> ag nee , can nobody do their work right. Now my ISP is steeling my money
<ThatGraemeGuy> :-o
 * mazal_ sighs
<ThatGraemeGuy> better call the cops!
<mazal_> I paid 6 months in advance
<mazal_> Till End october
<mazal_> Today they sommer decide to bill me and take money out of my bank account
<mazal_> And worst is , 2 months into that 6 month period I downgraded to a cheaper package. So I must actually be in credit
 * mazal_ registers ticket and hopes for the best
<mazal_> Bye everyone , tgif , have a nice weekend
<Kilos> ai! again, now kde lost its resolutiuons setting
<ThatGraemeGuy> woo
<ThatGraemeGuy> it's beer o'clock, have a good weekend everybody
<nuvolari> mooi. sak son!
<nuvolari> lots of windows and shiny plates is a bad combination
<nuvolari> the sun gets to shine in your eyes around the strangest corners
 * nlsthzn doing night shift... one more to go then I will be here again for a few days :)
<Kilos> enjoy nlsthzn  
<Kilos> weekend Squirm  
<Squirm> yes it is
<Squirm> ^^
<Squirm> chat later
 * Squirm leaves the office
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo peeps
<smile2> bye :p
#ubuntu-za 2014-08-09
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<superfly> morning Kilos
<charl> good afternoon
<charl> hi Kilos, superfly 
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<charl> Maaz: thanks :)
<Maaz> charl: no problemo
<Kilos> hi charl sorry i was outside cracking nuts
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> pecan nuts that sis chops into tiny pieces and adds in fruit cakes and other cookie things
<inetpro> good afternoon
<Kilos> ohi inetpro dit werk
<inetpro> Kilos: our pecan nuts failed us this year
<Kilos> aw
<charl> nice Kilos 
<charl> hi inetpro 
<inetpro> hi charl
<ThatGraemeGuy> g'day
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<charl> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<charl> http://web.media.mit.edu/~mellis/cellphone/
<charl> DIY cellphone
<charl> amazing
<Kilos> mooi, lyk presies soos die ander
<Kilos> rofl
<charl> net so lelik
<Trixar_za> Squirm: I gave into the temptation of the brownie again
<inetpro> oh cool
<Kilos> guys sis has lost the ebook icon on the desktop of her android tablet after an upgrade now she cant find how to put it back from wherever its hiding
<Kilos> can someone please advise me
<Kilos> she says the ebooks are in applications but she cant open them from there
<charl> http://android.stackexchange.com/questions/57249/the-mystery-of-the-disappearing-app-icons
<charl> what about simply reinstalling the app ?
<charl> or will that result in data loss as well ?
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo all
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<superfly> ohi
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<superfly> hi Kilos
#ubuntu-za 2014-08-10
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy and others
<Kilos> hi smile2 
<Kilos> hi psychicist 
<smile2> hi :p
<charl>  hi Kilos, psychicist, smile2 
<smile2> hi :p
<Kilos> hi charl 
<Golynx-> Can ubuntu use Wi-Far ?
<superfly> WiFar? what's that?
<Golynx-> A new system similar to wifi, but it uses the unused whitespace of UHF tv signals to carry data. Up to 20 miles.
<Golynx-> nvm, just saw google testing it with some uni students in Gauteng via laptops. It should work with linux
<nuvolari> o/
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<nuvolari> hi oom Kilos  :)
<nuvolari> hoe gaan dit oom?
<Kilos> goed dankie seun en jy?
<nuvolari> dit gaan goed dankie oom
<nuvolari> vat net gapings dat dit goed gaan
<nuvolari> ek kort duidelik nog slaap
<nuvolari> :P
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> good evening
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<smile> bye :p
#ubuntu-za 2015-08-03
<barrydk> Morning everyone
<mazal> Mornings
<pieter2627> morning all
<Cryterion> Morning
<Kilos> morning all of you, sorry im late
<Kilos> having that extra ten minutes nap doenst work for me
<Kilos> ends up 3 hours extra
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> morning inetpro 
 * mazal peeks in
<mazal> maaz where is everyone ?
<Maaz> mazal: I'm afraid I have no idea
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<mazal> Lo oom
<Kilos> werk buite meestal so julle kan die groet werk doen
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy too
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo
<Kilos> hi GnikLlort 
<GnikLlort> sup
<Kilos> hopefully temperatures
<GnikLlort> its hot af here
<Kilos> nice in the sun today
<GnikLlort> ikr
<mazal> bye for now
<gremble> Good evening
<mazal> Oom Kilos you around ?
<Kilos> yessir mazal 
<Kilos> sitting on bed fighting xperia mini pro
<Kilos> grrr
<mazal> Wonna show you my lekker dinner , much better than chillies
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> Just lemme find the picpaste thing
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> its in the topic bar
<mazal> http://picpaste.com/gesondeet-FoCgpylW.jpg
<mazal> Let it not be said that I eat unhealthy ! lol
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> get yourself a liquidiser
<mazal> Was lus for something light and when I saw that it looked really funny
<mazal> Just had to share it
<Kilos> lol ty
<Kilos> do you like coleslaw
<mazal> En dan is ek nog half ordentlik ook , in 'n bord en all
<Kilos> ja baie mooi
<mazal> lol
<mazal> Ai ja , light moment of the day. If one can't laugh at yourself
<Kilos> you havent answered me
<mazal> Only the raw one yes
<mazal> With mayonaise
<Kilos> right i am working on a healty mix to put in liquidizer that should be close to coleslaw
<Kilos> i am hoping to be able to leave out the mayonaise as well
<mazal> Nee ons moet nou nie dinge te ver vat nie !
<Kilos> want all natural flavours blended together
<Kilos> man my goed sal baie gesond wees
<mazal> Ek doen gesond nie meer as 1 keer 'n week nie :P
<Kilos> jy kan oiesang by gooi dink ek
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> kry jy sooibrand
<mazal> BAIE
<Kilos> ok
<mazal> Te veel koffie
<Kilos> hier begin ons
<mazal> En geskeurde mantelvlies
<Kilos> kry n bottle suurlemoen sap
<Kilos> ek ook
<Kilos> dan vat jy een teelepel suurlemoen sap in n glas water
<mazal> ish
<Kilos> ass jy dit drink sal sooibrand waai
<mazal> hmmm , sal dit defnitief probeer
<Kilos> die water suurlemoen maak jou alkali
<mazal> Ek sou dink dat die suurlemoen dit sal vererger
<Kilos> dit baklei ook alle goggas wat mense kry
<mazal> Enigste goggas wat ek het is op my gaming pc
<Kilos> nee die mengsel water en suurlemoen verander dit van suur na alkali
<Kilos> nee man
<Kilos> meeste siektes en kanker ens kan net vermeerder sa jou liggam suur is
<Kilos> jou ph
<Kilos> die mengsel breek die suur af
<mazal> Sal dit verseker probeer ta
<Kilos> dit nog beter as jy kan suurlemoene kry
<Kilos> 3 din snye suurlemoen met die skil en pitte in n glas water
<Kilos> en hele dag voeg jy net water by as jy dors is
<mazal> Sal daai met die somer doen
<Kilos> so een suurlemoen kan drie dae of so doen
<Kilos> dit kan kanker briek
<Kilos> ons eet ons siek
<mazal> Is so , maar reg eet is beide baie duur en baie moeilik
<mazal> Veral as mens alleen is soos ek
<Kilos> ja ons doen sleg as ons alleen is
<Kilos> en suiker is gif, al is dit lekker
<Kilos> hi Cryterion 
 * mazal fiddles
<Cryterion> Evening everyone
<superfly> hi Cryterion
<Kilos> o/
<superfly> again with the no internet
<superfly> so tired of this now
<Kilos> aai!
<Kilos> and another cold night in za
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> maybe early nights are of the order of the day. wbb from lappy and bed
<mazal> Night everyone , sleep well
<inetpro> good evenin
#ubuntu-za 2015-08-04
<barrydk> Morning all
<GnikLlort> morning
<pieter2627> good day all
<ThatGraemeGuy> mornings
<Kilos> moning all, i go sort sheep
<Kilos> morning too
<GnikLlort> morning
<mazal> mornings
<Kilos> hi mazal barrydk 
<mazal> gaanit oom ?
<Kilos> koud en daar
<Kilos> global warming has changed things
<Kilos> used to be if pts temp showed 4°c on weather we got ice outsside
<Kilos> now its anything from 7°c and below
<Kilos> pta
<mazal> Ag just another &*%^&^ day in IT support
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<mazal> Global warming is a myth , it's getting colder every year
<Kilos> yeah or we getting older and weaker
<barrydk> Julle kan darem kerm en kla soos 'n klomp ou anties magies, nous ek ook skoon depresief
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> Die oom raas darem erg met ons vanmore
<Kilos> hahaha
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<ThatGraemeGuy> Maaz: tell cryterion ping!
<Maaz> ThatGraemeGuy: Sure, I'll tell Cryterion on freenode
<Kilos> ai! die krag darem
<TinuvaMac> http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2015/08/op-ed-how-i-gave-up-alternating-current/
<TinuvaMac> crazy dude that is
<Kilos> hi TinuvaMac 
<TinuvaMac> morning Kilos
<MaNI> looks like he went full derp
<TinuvaMac> indeed
<superfly> the thing about alternating current is this: the only reason to use it is because it travels further. internally, all your appliances use DC
<MaNI> even that isn't really true
<MaNI> see e.g. cahora-basa powerline
<MaNI> anyway I'm all for using DC power where possible - it's some of the other stuff he has done that is crazy like the food thing :p
<TinuvaMac> yeah i dont think i'd be able to eat slush every day
<Kilos> hmm... loadshedding huh!
<ThatGraemeGuy> nope
<MaNI> also the clothes thing
<Kilos> ai!
<magespawn> good afternoon
<mazal> Bye for now everyone
<superfly> Our phone line is so stuffed. 
<Kilos-> eish
<superfly> Earlier today it rang, my wife picked it up, there were two ladies on the other side taking to each other, and they apparently couldn't hear her. 
<Kilos-> wow
<Kilos-> i thought that stopped happening with nommer asb
<Kilos-> the old manual switchboards
<superfly> I don't know. As you can imagine, our ADSL is stuffed up. 
<superfly> Connects for 10 minutes, then disconnects, then it connects but is slow 
<superfly> Etc 
<Kilos-> very bad the need to do lotsa work ther
<Kilos-> or when kabels were stolen they connected new ones up wrong
<Kilos-> supper
<magespawn> good evening
<Kilos-> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> hi Kilos- nice tail
<Kilos-> uh oh
<Kilos-> i forgot
<Kilos-> im on lappy
<Kilos> sitting on bed is much warmer
<magespawn> yes indeed
<magespawn> so whats up Kilos ?
<Kilos> working with pro to make him loadshedding free for meetings
<magespawn> nice, jubane pretroleum does battries, going to investigate in the morning
<Kilos> keep peeps informed on prices
<magespawn> will do
<magespawn> they also do complete systems, setup and installed
<magespawn> but that will probable be rather pricey
<magespawn> s/probable/probably
<gremble> Evening
<magespawn> hi gremble 
<gremble> Does anyone here know how to get a mailing list up and running? 
<gremble> Hey magespawn 
<magespawn> you need a server and software, i think the software is open source, check out mailing list site
<magespawn> Kilos: where is our mailing list site?
<gremble> Mailman seems like the go-to software. But I don't think I am going to go through that. I found google groups give a similar service
<gremble> I am going to try that out and see how it works
<gremble> I want to get the TuksLUG back up
<gremble> Seeing as I got hassled for not doing anything ;) :P
<magespawn> i think the dlug does something on google groups
<magespawn> good idea either
<magespawn> way
<gremble> Since tuks is an academic institution, do you think I can say something like "TLUG is for the support and promotion of libre software and the GNU/Linux eco-system in an academic environment"?
<magespawn> that is a bit limiting isn't it? \
<magespawn> why only an academic environment? 
<gremble> Because there is like a million others, and it is not limited to academia. Just more specific I would say. A niche
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> hi gremble
<gremble> Hey Kilos 
<Kilos> im reading back log
<gremble> I thought you left. Everytime I was here during the weekend, you seemed to be gone :P
<Kilos> magespawn its on our site
<Kilos> lists.ubuntu.com and somewhere in there is a za bit
<Kilos> https://ubuntu-za.org
<Kilos> in there when you go join you will find it
<Kilos> i dont have emails here on lappy
<gremble> well, https://groups.google.com/d/forum/tuks-linux-user-group There. It exists now. I'll figure out a better description and see how I can get people to join up. I'll do a domain sometime in the future.
<Kilos> ubuntu-za@lists.ubuntu.com
<superfly> gremble: most shared hosting packages already have mailman set up
<superfly> gremble: ping SubOracle
<gremble> Ah I am not going to pay for shared hosting. I mean, I would if I could. I almost bought a domain over the weekend. But I cannot afford it at present
<superfly> gremble: you can't afford R20 a month?
<gremble> Nope. Not at the moment. 
<gremble> I'm at R10 petrol intervals XD
<gremble> Hey kulelu88 
<kulelu88> hey folks. who is good with SSH here?
<kulelu88> ola gremble-ino
<Kilos> who  is good with lappies here
<Kilos> hatefull things
<gremble> What seems to be the matter Kilos ?
<Kilos> metimes it swops words around
<Kilos> tara says im bumping the touchpad while typing
<kulelu88> who is tara?
<Kilos> my daughter
<kulelu88> place your hands away from the touchpad when typing
<Kilos> can i disable the touchpad thing somewhere
<gremble> Yes you can
<octoquad> Kilos, hi. There is normally an option in keyboard settings to disable the touchpad when typing
<gremble> The touchpad is controlled by synaptic drivers
<Kilos> i think i might be jackets
<Kilos> oh yay ty octoquad 
<Kilos> drives me nuts
<octoquad> Are you using GNOME or KDE?
<Kilos> kde
<octoquad> ah, I don't know where that setting is, but I'm sure it will be in the same place :)
<octoquad> somewhere
<octoquad> and hopefully works
<octoquad> lol
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> terrible things laptops
<Kilos> but closer to bed so good for winter
<gremble> https://askubuntu.com/questions/530937
<gremble> There seems to be an answer
<gremble> I don't know if that would apply to you
<kulelu88> what does your daughter do for a living? Kilos 
<Kilos> sings and draws
<Kilos> does anima art for peeps
<Kilos> anime
<kulelu88> was she on x-factor? haha
<Kilos> yes
<magespawn> kulelu88: i am relatively good with ssh
<kulelu88> darn, Kilos is the dad of a famous musician 
<kulelu88> magespawn: can you explain the security flaws people are mentioning here: https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10004678
<Kilos> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zartVqbOY-Y
<kulelu88> I don't even have a config in my ssh folder
<Kilos> kulelu88 darn, Kilos is the dad of a famous musician ??
<Kilos> i sing in the shower
<kulelu88> did my sentence not make sense? Kilos 
<gremble> I once sang in the shower. The water stopped until I did
<Kilos> kulelu88 nope
<Kilos> haha  gremble
<kulelu88> I was shocked to find out Kilos "darn!!! I didn't know Kilos daughter went on x-factor!!!"
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> that was years ago now
<magespawn> kulelu88: i am going to take my time to read through all of that
<kulelu88> shocking right magespawn . i need to also assign special keys for each service I SSH into
<magespawn> i thought the idea behind ssh was to have a different key for each server
<kulelu88> if you're using that 1 public key, it is the same key for each server
<magespawn> the public key needs to be known anyway, or else how to people authenticate who it is?
<magespawn> The authenticity of host 'whoami.filippo.io (178.32.139.168)' can't be established.
<magespawn> RSA key fingerprint is c8:9a:b0:9d:59:96:24:37:70:4c:ef:eb:31:47:68:40.
<magespawn> Are you sure you want to continue connecting (yes/no)?
<kulelu88> he is basically using githubs public keys to find out who you are
<magespawn> see this, i think means, they do not have a signed certificate, so you would be a nuts to connect anyway
<magespawn> because the publc key is linked to an account?
<mazal> Night everyone , sleep well
<magespawn> night mazal
<gremble> that "authenticity of host" think you get when you connect to github too (the only thing I use SSH for currently)
<magespawn> i thought for ssh to work securely, at the host authentication stage, you would need a certificate of some sort
<magespawn> well it did not show any of my public keys and i have several
<kulelu88> most hosts will give you that error message
<magespawn> you could manually add them to the known hosts file first
<magespawn> and the key fingerprint should show you that you are connecting to the same host after the first connection
<inetpro> good evening
<gremble> wassup dawg
<MaNI> eve
<Kilos> hi ma
<Kilos> MaNI 
<gremble> kulelu88: https://groups.google.com/d/forum/tuks-linux-user-group I made it, finally haha
<Kilos> octoquad kde has a function- disable touchpad when mouse is plugged in, ty
<kulelu88> how many members? gremble 
<gremble> Me. I just made it 
<gremble> hah
<kulelu88> well its a start ;)
<inetpro> gremble: +1
<inetpro> not that I have anything to do with tuks :-)
<kulelu88> gremble: what is the primary linux OS that the COS department supports? 
<gremble> kulelu88: the labs run on Arch linux at the moment if I recall
<gremble> It used to be debain 
<octoquad> np Kilos
<kulelu88> arch linux ... ... ... 
<Kilos> i ove kde
<Kilos> but will take forever to learn all it is capable of doing
<Kilos> maybe never learn it all
<gremble> KDE is very customizable
<kulelu88> they used to be ubuntu users at COS
<kulelu88> I wouldn't be surprised if the lecturers use Win though
<gremble> Same
<Kilos> night all, sleep tight
<gremble> Night kulelu88 
<gremble> Kilos: 
<Kilos> hehe
<gremble> I'm going to hit the sack too
<gremble> I should've gone to bed like 30min ago
<magespawn> good night all
#ubuntu-za 2015-08-05
<pieter2627> morning all
<Kilos> morning all
<ThatGraemeGuy> mornings
<Maaz> ThatGraemeGuy: By the way, Cryterion on freenode told me "tell ThatGraemeGuy Pong!" 11 hours, 16 minutes and 19 seconds ago
<ThatGraemeGuy> derp
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy GnikLlort and others too
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<Kilos> hi TinuvaMac 
<TinuvaMac> top of the morning to you too Kilos
<Kilos> ty
<barrydk> Morning everyone
<mazal> Mornings
<Kilos> hi barrydk mazal 
<mazal> Lo oom
<andrewlsd> Hi Kilos
<andrewlsd> Hi all
<Kilos> hi andrewlsd 
<Kilos> you ok?
<andrewlsd> long time.
<Kilos> where you been
<andrewlsd> yip. just popping in to say "Hi". Been crazy busy.
<Kilos> aw
<Kilos> sort the busy so you have some irc time
<andrewlsd> :-)
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
<superfly> Hi Kilos 
<mazal> grrrrrrrrrrrr
<mazal> Don't suppose anybody have a HP scanjet 200 scanner and got it working on linux ?
<octoquad> mazal, nope, but are using hplip already?
<mazal> octoquad, yep , already tried the newest one
<mazal> Seems it simply doesn't work with linux
<superfly> I have an officejet 4500, works out the box. 
<superfly> mazal: which desktop environment are you using? 
<superfly> mazal: and I presume it's USB? 
<mazal> superfly, unity , 14.04.2 , 64bit , USB
<mazal> All info I can find online ends up in dead end
<superfly> I'm on KDE, and I just use "skanlite" 
<superfly> Which uses xsane, IIRC 
<superfly> You tried the GTK version? 
<mazal> superfly, yep. Tried xsane also. Doesn't even detect it
<Kilos> isnt there simplescan mazal 
<Kilos> last i used a hp printer inkjet printer simple scan saw it easy
 * Kilos thinks early to bed is wise
<mazal> Kilos, that doesn't work either
<Kilos> ai
<Kilos> i think on one printer ting i had to use some modprobe comand
<Kilos> night all, sleep tight
<Kilos> see ya morrow
<inetpro> good evening
<inetpro> mazal: have you got the latest HPLIP package installed?
<inetpro> http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/index.html
<mazal> Yep , doesn't work
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> sad when this happens 
<mazal> HPLIP doesn't even scan for scanners , just printers
<inetpro> HP used to be very well supported on linux
<mazal> Now I will be stuck on this stupid OS for a while longer :(
<inetpro> what info do you get about it when running lsusb?
<mazal> It's shows there. But can't remember all the exact info.
<superfly> mazal: output of lsusb and "tail -f /var/log/syslog" when you plug the scanner in?
<MaNI> it doesn't list in the sane list of supported scanners - while there are about 100 other hp scanjets there
<MaNI> so probably you will have a hard time to get it working if its possible at all
<mazal> Mani yeah, it just doesn't seem to be supported
<mazal> superfly, I already packed everything away :P
<superfly> mazal: how old is the scanner?
<mazal> 2 years
<mazal> +-
<mazal> I will just have to save up for a supported one I guess
<mazal> And will then ask you guys to recommend one
 * inetpro simply uses CamScanner on Android these days
<MaNI> vuescan may work apparently
<inetpro> no need for a scanner anymore 
<mazal> MaNI, is that an app ?
<inetpro> my scanner is always in my pocket
<MaNI> yes
<inetpro> yep, uses the camera and does a decent job at converting to pdf, image, etc
<MaNI> ahh, no vuescan only works for it on osx and windows
<mazal> Will write it down and try tomorrow. After 14 hours of struggling with computer crap not working I am a bit gatvol now
<MaNI> trash it :p
<mazal> k
<inetpro> press a button and send to who ever needs it
<MaNI> supporting osx but not linux, what messed up priorities
<octoquad> mazal, according to this: http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/supported_devices/index.html scanjets are not support with HPLIP. Additionally the technical specs only support Windows and Mac
<mazal> Yeah like I mentioned to inetpro , it only checks for printers
<octoquad> not supported with sane either: http://www.sane-project.org/sane-mfgs.html#Z-HEWLETT-PACKARD
<octoquad> bummer
<mazal> Yeah I be stuck
<octoquad> keep the sane-project.org link handy if do decide to get a new one
<inetpro> mazal: how often do you scan documents these days?
<octoquad> or just use a virtual machine and use the scanner?
<mazal> inetpro, about twice a month. But when I do it's VERY important
<inetpro> number of pages?
<mazal> octoquad, I know zip about virtual machines. Never even tried it. It's on my " to-learn " list for long time
<mazal> inetpro, About 30 or so
<inetpro> eish!
<mazal> Why eish ?
<MaNI> wonder how well vuescan works in wine
<inetpro> a physical scanner might be what you need
<mazal> That's why I have one
<inetpro> but you might want to try the Android way anyway, maybe you find it practical after all
<mazal> I don't have an Android
<mazal> My phone can't even do facebook lol
<inetpro> hmm... what mobile phone do you have?
<mazal> I only use cheapie phone , one of these 299 tjoppies
<inetpro> yikes!
<mazal> I had a smartphone once , and when they told me R700 for new battery I calmly fetched my hammer
<mazal> Since then no smart phones
<inetpro> wb MaNI
<MaNI> tx
<mazal> Sjoe head is spinning. Gonna crash
<mazal> Sleep well everyone , thanx for trying
<Cryterion> Evening Everyone
<octoquad> evening Cryterion 
<gremble> Good evening
#ubuntu-za 2015-08-06
<ThatGraemeGuy> mornings
<inetpro> hello
<Kilos> hi inetpro ThatGraemeGuy TinuvaMac barrydk mazal MaNI and others
<mazal> Morning
<TinuvaMac> morning Kilos
<Kilos> hi Private_User 
<Kilos> and Cryterion 
<Kilos> and pieter2627 
<Kilos> sjoe
<Private_User> hi Kilos
<Kilos> and octoquad 
<pieter2627> o/ oom Kilos
<pieter2627> channel still vandag?
<pieter2627> s/still/stil/
<Kilos> ya
<pieter2627> weer is so so ook
<Kilos> ons het nog ys in die oggend
<mazal> lo pieter2627, Private_User, Kilos
<pieter2627> hi mazal 
<mazal> Anybody have experience / comments on this : http://zorin-os.com/
<Cryterion> Starcraft is compatible with WINE, hmmm
<mazal> Which one ?
<Cryterion> Don't know, but that zorin-os link has a screenshot from StartCraft II on the tour page discribing WINE
<mazal> Played Startcraft 1 stukkend , but never played SC 2 due it's always online policy
<pieter2627> mazal: I think it great that the current version is 10 and that one of those logos almost looks like windows' - might help to convert more users
<mazal> pieter2627: A friend of mine use it , and he says it is basically ubuntu with customized DE's that looks like windows. Aparently the idea is to help convert Win users to linux
<Cryterion> it's even got a mac OS look
<mazal> Looks interesting
<mazal> i like that the base is ubuntu
<pieter2627> mazal: i see so from the site... me to new user: see it can look just like XP/Win 7 (while setting that theme)
<pieter2627> then few weeks later... me to user: i think you will like this theme (enable the unity theme)... 
<Cryterion> Version 9 is the LTS till Apr 2019, V10 ends Jan 2016
<mazal> The only thing I don't like is that you must pay for the full one
<pieter2627> few weeks more... me to user: Here is Ubuntu that looks exactly like that theme you love so much, and it works the same (hands over a live usb to user)
<Kilos-> lol
<Kilos-> they so stubbrom
<Kilos-> stubborn
<Kilos-> mac peeps should like bentolinux
<mazal> maaz kentucky on
<Maaz> mazal: Sorry...
<mazal> oh well , I tried
<Kilos> hymm...
<mazal> maaz define hymm...
<Maaz> mazal: I don't know about hymm. Maybe you meant Hymn, hymn, symm or hytm?
<Kilos> so what must i add into nm to supply wireless to lappy
<mazal> nm ?
<Kilos> network manager
<Kilos> ssid must be what
<mazal> the network name
<Kilos> so i can say p64 there
<mazal> If that is your network's name yes. You set it on the router
<Kilos> no router
<Kilos> pc only with wireless adapter in
<mazal> As far as I know you must have a wi-fi access point like a wi-fi router for example
<Kilos> and what in mode - adhock?
<mazal> The access points creates the wi-fi signal
<Kilos> i could share it with sisters wifi thing before
<mazal> define wi-fi thing
<Kilos> whew always more to learn
<Kilos> tablet through a thing called stylus-whizzy
<Kilos> like a wifi router thing
<Kilos> can use 3g
<GnikLlort> jenni is a nice bot tbh
<mazal> uhm...ok....if you say so GnikLlort
<Kilos> lol
<GnikLlort> its p good
<mazal> oom Kilos , that wifi router thing you talked of there , that was you access point. The device that actually created the wi-fi network and signal. Then you and her could connect to that.
<mazal> There must be an access point device like that and on that the SSID ( network name ) is specified
<Kilos> its working
<Kilos> just had to tell it to connect
<Kilos> sigh
<mazal> You know mos you have to tell a computer everything
<Kilos> im straight from pc to lappy
<mazal> Can't think for itself
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i just added mP64 in network name
<mazal> What to do , when to do it , how long to do it , what to do when it's done , what to do when it can't do it etc. etc. etc.
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> ty mazal 
<mazal> You have 2 machines connected over wi-fi , without any access point device ?
<Kilos> ya
<mazal> Didn't know that was possible
<Kilos> one is lappy and other P64
<Kilos> i dont care how it works as long as it works
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> eth cable was a pain
<mazal> What's a P64 ?
<Kilos> my pc
<Kilos> miles@P64:~$ 
<mazal> oh
 * mazal prefers cable
<mazal> I put nice neat trunking in my home. They out of the way. wi-fi too tempremental and unstable
<Kilos> oh mazal i had to use wireless shared then it all fell into place
<Kilos> wow we 35 here today
<Kilos> whats happening
<Kilos> ohi my fly
<mazal> my fly sommer
<mazal> Lekker windgat
<Kilos> hy is my se vlieg
<mazal> Ek hoop nie oom abandon ons vanaand weer so vroeg nie
<mazal> Ons kannie so werk nie
<Kilos> skuus man
<mazal> Loop vroeg , kom laat aan diens in die oggend , ai !
<mazal> oh btw Kilos , my update notifier is still broken. That re-installs didn't work
<Kilos> oh my
<mazal> I currently have 16 updates waiting , and notifier not saying a thing
<mazal> Bye for now , have a nice afternoon all
<stickyboy> lol
<stickyboy> http://practicaltypography.com/the-infinite-pixel-screen.html
<gremble> Good evening
<Kilos> hi gremble 
<gremble> How are you Kilos ?
<Kilos> very good ty and you lad?
<gremble> I am well thank you
<superfly> yay, load shedding in half an hour
<Kilos> eish
<Cryterion> yay, power back soon, lol, grrr
<superfly> well, it means I'm going to bed. cause there's no point in switching everything back on again after 10pm.
<Kilos> agreed
<superfly> well... good night everyone.
<Kilos> sleep well superfly 
<superfly> Thanks
<Cryterion> night
<Cryterion> I'm on way out anyway, wife wants to go out for the evening
<Kilos> nice enjoy
<Kilos> a happy wife is a happy life
<Cryterion> yep lol
<inetpro> good evening
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<MaNI> as if they can ever be happy :p
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> I have my own version of that one
<mazal> no wife peaceful life
<Cryterion> lol, I know it very well mazal
<mazal> I'm off
<mazal> Night everyone , sleep well
<Cryterion> goodnight
<Kilos> night all sleep tight
<superfly> my life was peaceful with the wife... it's when the kids arrived that things got noisy
<gremble> "I once was peaceful like you, but then I took a child to the hearth"
<squish102> so I am trying to figure out. Giving an ubuntu desktop 14.04 to a 70 year old person that is only a little computer literate...
<squish102> a good idea or a bad idea?
<squish102> other option is windows xp or maybe it can get to win 7
#ubuntu-za 2015-08-07
<MaNI> depends on so many things
<pieter2627> good day all
<Padroni> hellooooo
<ThatGraemeGuy> g'day
<Padroni> how are you?
<ThatGraemeGuy> can't complain thanks, you?
<Padroni> meh
<Padroni> same old, same old.
<Padroni> where is kilo>?
<pieter2627> Kilo seems to be missing in action again
<Padroni> hi pieter2627 
<Padroni> ThatGraemeGuy:  you make that brandy yet?
<magespawn> hi all
<Padroni> hi magespawn 
<barrydk> More almal 
<magespawn> using a new client for me this sidePolari, comes installed on Debian 8
<magespawn> probably will go back to irssi at some stage though
<magespawn> hi barrydk
<pieter2627> hi Padroni and barrydk 
<Padroni> hi barrydk 
<Padroni> anyone try Win10 yet?
 * Padroni gets ignored for asking about Win10
<Cryterion> Padroni, don't think anyone here wants to bother due to it privacy invasion policy's
<Padroni> I am testing it
<Padroni> thus far underwhelmed.
<Padroni> turned off most of it's functions
<Cryterion> 13 different screens and an external website apparently
<Padroni> I made a disk image before upgrading
<Padroni> so I can revert back if need be
<Cryterion> kwl
<Cryterion> read carefully through the eula
<GnikLlort> http://i.imgur.com/zQjVCf4.gif
<mazal> Morning
<Padroni> hi
<magespawn> hi mazal
<mazal> Hoe goes magespawn
<magespawn> good and you?
<mazal> Ok thanx , just a bit flat
<magespawn> Padroni: can you turn off the automatic updates/
<Padroni> http://thehackernews.com/2015/08/secure-install-windows-10.html
<Padroni> have a look there
<mazal> ugh my eyes !
<mazal> Don't want that crap near me
<Padroni> lol
<Padroni> in it's defense - it runs BF4
<mazal> The whole OS is a trojan virus itself
<Padroni> not really - a virus does something
<Padroni> oh wait - that was Win Vista
 * pieter2627 has his update ready... just not motivated enough to do it
<Padroni> I'll tell you this though
<Padroni> I will play around with Win 10 on my laptop
<Padroni> because I am willing to format it at the drop of a hat
<Padroni> but not on my desktop
<Padroni> my desktop runs Ubuntu and it is not open for discussion.
<pieter2627> currently have 8.1 so might find 10 better
<pieter2627> am also facing some sound issues on 8.1 which is currently the only motivational element
<Kilos> morning all, sorry late today
<pieter2627> hi oom
<Kilos> hi pieter2627 
<pieter2627> hoe gaanit?
<Kilos> seer kop dag vandag man, en by jou?
<pieter2627> goed goed
 * pieter2627 wonder nog altyd wat sou gebeur as daar is cyber flu was
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> dan maak jy so
<Kilos> Maaz  coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> Maaz  grandpa please
<Maaz> Kilos: Huh?
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> Maaz  and grandpa
<Maaz> ai! Kilos headache again?
<pieter2627> lol
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz  danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
 * Padroni waves as Kilos
<Kilos> hi there Padroni wb
<Padroni> ty
<magespawn> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Cryterion> Maaz are the beers cold yet?
<Maaz> Cryterion: What?
<Cryterion> hmmm
<magespawn> Maaz tell superfly Debian 8 with default desktop working like a charm so far
<Maaz> magespawn: Okay, I'll tell superfly on freenode
<superfly> .
<Maaz> superfly: By the way, magespawn on freenode told me "tell superfly Debian 8 with default desktop working like a charm so far" 1 hour, 27 minutes and 28 seconds ago
<superfly> Maaz: tell magespawn that he can just address me and I'll see his message
<Maaz> superfly: Righto, I'll tell magespawn on freenode
<magespawn> hey superflu
<Maaz> magespawn: By the way, superfly on freenode told me "tell magespawn that he can just address me and I'll see his message" 45 minutes and 11 seconds ago
<magespawn> superfly
<magespawn> ty Maaz
<superfly> hi magespawn
<ThatGraemeGuy> Maaz: tell maaz moo moo moo maaz moo
<Maaz> ThatGraemeGuy: I can't deliver messages to myself
<ThatGraemeGuy> derp
<Kilos> hi Saloun kapanda 
<kapanda> Hi kilo
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<kapanda> thanks 
<kapanda> I was here for the last meeting
<Kilos> same nick?
<kapanda> yes
<Kilos> oh my, im getting old
<Kilos> anyway you still welcome anytime
<kapanda> lol
<Kilos> some of us live here
<kapanda> Just wanted to find out where is Ubuntu-za based 
<Kilos> i ve just been busy with other stuff so slow to react
<Kilos> all of south africa
<Kilos> we have members all over
<Kilos> most are in big centres though
<Kilos> capetown leading
<kapanda> I just thought it was more active in Cape town for some odd reason
<Kilos> we have more capetown peeps yes
<kapanda> I run a tech hub in Klipfontein View Midrand and its runing Ubuntu all the way
<Kilos> well done
<kapanda> I leaved in cape town for while thats where I got introduced to FOSS
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> im in pretoria
<kapanda> You are near by Midrand
<Kilos> there  are guys in jozi as well here sometimes in the evenings
<Kilos> no im west of pretoria towards brits
<kapanda> Yeah, I am an active member of the JoziLUG
<Kilos> cool
<kapanda> We planning to Start some Saturday classes for Linux essentials
<Kilos> good
<kapanda> Here in Midrand
<Kilos> spread the word
<Kilos> we started a channel as well for it
<Kilos> but been quiet
<Kilos> everyone is so busy nowadayd
<Kilos> nowadays
<kapanda> will do, Are you familiar with developers that can help translate Ubuntu
<kapanda> do you have the link to the channel
<Kilos> just leave the question floating here
<Kilos> #linuxstudies
<Kilos> nope
<Kilos> hmm...
<magespawn> home time, chat later all
<Kilos> hand around
<Kilos> toods magespawn 
<Kilos> go safe
<kapanda> sharp
<Kilos> inetpro  what was the linux studies lionk please
<Kilos> link
<kapanda> Kilos are you going to the Software freedom day
<Kilos> #linux-studies
<Kilos> i remembered
<Kilos> some of our guys are but im kinda tiied to home base
<Kilos> inetpro  should be there
<Kilos> and some others
<Kilos> at the station right?
<kapanda> ok, Does Ubuntu do Certification
<kapanda> yes
<kapanda> @ the Station
<Kilos> nope but lpi does
<kapanda> Yes am familiar about LPI
<Kilos> there is a group starting lpi classes in durban too
<Kilos> hi leal welcome to ubuntu-za
<GnikLlort> :3
<Kilos> hi GnikLlort 
<GnikLlort> sup
<Kilos> i been slack
<Kilos> busy with other stuffs
<GnikLlort> ah
<Kilos> outside water piping etc and family chats on pidgin in between
<GnikLlort> nice
<GnikLlort> I have been working on a bot
<Kilos> cool
<GnikLlort> cant make one so took jenni 
<Kilos> what language
<GnikLlort> adding a few commands
<GnikLlort> python
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> why not take ibid and work with that
<GnikLlort> ibid?
<Kilos> ibid was written by our guys
<Kilos> in repos
<GnikLlort> oh i didnt see it
<Kilos> great irc bot for our kind of use
<Kilos> but hit a hitch after 12.04
<Kilos> needs new libraries or something
<Kilos>    maaz is our python
<Kilos> bot
<GnikLlort> nice
<Kilos> and QA in ther africa channel as well, a later version
<Kilos> the
<Kilos> sigh
<GnikLlort> lol
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Kilos> laptops are stupid things my bell.ogg makes a little plip here
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2015-08-08
<Kilos> evening all
<Cryterion> Kilos you're late again?
<Kilos> sorry
<Kilos> been working on tank to slow leak
<Kilos> ans tween chatting my girls
<gremble> Evening
<Cryterion> Hi
<Cryterion> anyone got any ideas on how the get WINE working properly?
<gremble> How is it currently working improperly, Cryterion ?
<Cryterion> think I found my mistake, trying something
<Kilos> hi gremble Cryterion 
<Kilos> superfly too
<Cryterion> Hi Kilos
<Cryterion> hmm, still not working, have to fix wine somehow
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> wine gave hassles with me in 10.10 already
<Cryterion> Trying to run a win app, but it starts opening in wine, then the tab on taskbar just dissappears 
<Kilos> now i dont even try it
<Kilos> have you got the right win chosen
<Cryterion> always given my hassles, I try apt-get install or even through software centre, (Show INSTALL even though it is installed) but has conflicts
<Cryterion> how do you even choose
<Kilos> when you open wine to install something
<Kilos> its gives all the versions
<Cryterion> WINE not Virtual Box
<Kilos> oh have i got that mixed up too
<Cryterion> I know Virtual Box, you still run the original OS in it, wine is just an emulator
<Kilos> look for wine-tricks i think it was called
<Kilos> there also some other winething in repos
<Kilos> winetricks
<Kilos> Wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows applications on Linux.
<Kilos> Applications are run at full speed without the need of cpu emulation. Wine
<Kilos> does not require Microsoft Windows, however it can use native system dll
<Kilos> files in place of its own if they are available.
<Kilos> thats from winetricks
<Cryterion> yeah, and I somehow lost winetricks now trying to update it all
<Kilos> oi
<Kilos> ill be back
<Kilos> something attacked my desktop and its gone super slow
<Cryterion> reboot
 * Cryterion is gonna reboot now anyway
<gremble> Maaz: calculate 12345679*9
<Maaz> gremble: 111111111
<gremble> If you have an 8 it makes one a 0 instead of 1, which is unfortunate :<
<gremble> Maaz: calculate 123456789*9
<Maaz> gremble: 1111111101
#ubuntu-za 2015-08-09
<Kilos> morning all
<superfly> Hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<superfly> Kilos: cold today?/
<Kilos> yeah inside is still cold. ice wasnt as bad this morning and sun very lekker, hows things there?
<Kilos> fruit trees are starting to bud
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> hmm...
<gremble> Evening
<Kilos> hi gremble 
<Kilos> hows you lad?
<gremble> How are you Kilos?
<gremble> I am well thank you
<Kilos> bit tired bu ok thanks
<gremble> Why are you tired?
<Kilos> trying to move and repair burnt pipes to the sprayers and climbing to top of water tand and trying to slow leak down till we have the metal frame work welded together and painted for a new jojo tank to stand on
<Kilos> im not much of a physical labourer anymore
<Kilos> used to love physical stuff
<Kilos> oh and the cold doesnt help
<Cryterion> What fruits are you growing Kilos?
<Cryterion> Oh and hi guys
<Kilos> we have a few different kinds of peaches and plums 
<Kilos> hi Cryterion 
<Cryterion> nice, peaches are good
<Kilos> and mulberries but last year the late frost killed all flowers and all leaves and new shoots on trees
<Kilos> so no fruit last year
<Kilos> even killed an old fig tree
<Kilos> got a new one in a pot ready for planting
<Cryterion> frost is always a problem in inland areas
<Kilos> yeah but the fruit trees need it , just not late like last year
<Kilos> i tried growing peaches in toti, they grow beautifully but never bare fruit
<Kilos> so freezing temps are needed
<Cryterion> solar cycle was at max about a year ago, it'll all improve over the next decade as we head for solar min
<Kilos> eish i want fruit soon man not in ten years time
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> fruit is expensive
<Cryterion> No chance on peaches in durban, maybe a chance in 10 years, but then cycles out again
<Kilos> i dont think peaches will ever have fruit in durbs
<Kilos> must have cold and frost
<Cryterion> try protect them with plastic covering or something to help
<Kilos> yeah i will make some plan this year
<Kilos> it caught us unawares last year
<Kilos> weather was warming lekker then boom like a month late minus temps
<superfly> My parents had plenty fruit trees growing in their garden in Paarl 
<superfly> It never got to freezing, but it did get quite cold 
<Kilos> well i just hope it keeps warming now then well have
<Kilos> Maaz  seen inetpro 
<Maaz> Kilos: inetpro was last seen 2 days, 23 hours, 21 minutes and 58 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2015-08-06 11:05:28 PDT], and has been online on freenode since 2015-07-29 15:37:24 PDT
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> Maaz  seen hibana
<Maaz> Kilos: hibana was last seen 1 month, 24 days, 3 hours, 21 minutes and 47 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2015-06-16 07:06:16 PDT], and has been offline on freenode since 2015-06-16 07:13:14 PDT
<Kilos> early night for me, night all, sleep tight
<magespawn> good evening
<gremble> Hey magespawn
<magespawn> hi gremble 
<zabear> Hi
<gremble> o/
<zabear> I need assistance with a problem - I downloaded 7zip - installed with Ubuntu software and it is on my system. But I dont find it at applications anywhere.  How can I activate it? Advice.
<magespawn> hi zabear i think that on linux it may be comman line only no gui
<magespawn> comman = command
<zabear> Mhm - what else can I use for a gui to use as zipping?
<zabear> to zip files which are too big?
<gremble> You should be able to do it from nautilus (your file browser)
<gremble> or "Archive manager"
<magespawn> try man 7zip that should give the commands
<magespawn> http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2010/04/7z-7zip-7za-file-compression/
<zabear> afraid of command line use - will take too much time and learning curve
<gremble> It really won't. Do it slowly. 
<zabear> Is nautilus automatic part of ubuntu? or need I install it
<gremble> It is the name of your file browser
<gremble> You have it already
<zabear> Under what is it listed or how do I open it? 
<gremble> should be the little file drawer on your bar thing
<zabear> sorry, but I just use files - dont know whats under the hood
<magespawn> zabear: what version of ubuntu are you using? xubuntu? lubuntu?
<zabear> 14.04
<zabear> ubuntu
<zabear> with gnome
<magespawn> brb
<magespawn> yup it is nautilus
<zabear> but how do I activate it then?
<gremble> Activate what?
<zabear> nautilus
<zabear> to activate the zip part
<gremble> Right-click a file and then "archive"?
<zabear> so is archive also zipping?
<gremble> Yes
<gremble> You just choose 7zip
<zabear> OK - will try this
<magespawn> https://www.ibm.com/developerworks/community/blogs/6e6f6d1b-95c3-46df-8a26-b7efd8ee4b57/entry/how_to_use_7zip_on_linux_command_line144?lang=en
<magespawn> there are examples on both of those links
<gremble> ^ Those are good
<magespawn> my recommendation would be to learn the command line
<gremble> Using the commandline is daunting, but much easier
<gremble> daunting in the beginning*
<magespawn> once you get used to it
<zabear> I compresed it with .tar.gz - do not find 7zip , but there is a .7z
<gremble> .7z is 7zip. 
<gremble> tar.gz uses gzip
<gremble> it is compressed
<zabear> I looked for zip, not for compression - now I know how to do this - thanx for the help
<gremble> zip is compression. Tar is an archive format
<spinza> http://askubuntu.com/questions/25347/what-command-do-i-need-to-unzip-extract-a-tar-gz-file
<magespawn> tar.gz is the built in linux comes as standard as far as i know
<zabear> I just did not know the terms - have learnd something 
<spinza> yes
<zabear> bye then
<gremble> fine. love and leave us like that. 
<magespawn> gremble: some are like that, come for a quickie
<gremble> Good night guys
<magespawn> good night gremble 
<magespawn> bed time for me too, good night all
#ubuntu-za 2016-08-08
<paddatrapper> Morning everyone 
<superfly> Morning paddatrapper 
<paddatrapper> Hows it going superfly?
<superfly> Just got to town 
<superfly> Things are not as busy as usual 
<paddatrapper> I did notice that. No one on the roads today
<Langjan> Good morning guys
<Langjan> Is there somebody online who can assist me with some settings on Libre Office?
<superfly> Hi Langjan, what's up? 
<Langjan> Hi superfly I think that I have unwittingly messed up some settings
<superfly> Langjan: can you give me more details?
<Langjan> The system used to tell me how many pages there are to doc that I am reading or editing 
<superfly> Where?
<Langjan> this has disappeared and I cannot find out why
<Langjan> If I have to tell you exactly where it was displayed I will have t tell a lie
<Langjan> but it was somewhere in the menus 
<superfly> Langjan: did you ask Google to show you? Cause that's what I would have to do.
<Langjan> thks superfly let me try that, silly of me not to do so in the first place - I did try to search in Libre Office help but obviously did not have the right search terms, will get back to you. 
<theblazehen> I'm less inclined to trust a VPN client if they have spelling errors..
<ra1v3n> Morning all
<theblazehen> hi ra1v3n
<ra1v3n> hello theblazehen 
<ra1v3n> very quiet morning
<theblazehen> yeah
<theblazehen> Wireshark is pretty neat, connected via rdp, autofills the "not port 3389" filter
<Langjan> Hi superfly 
<superfly> hi Langjan
<Langjan> no amount of googling can help if youre blode
<Langjan> I had my "view status bar" unchecked
<Langjan> blonde
<superfly> haha!
<Langjan> lmga!
<Langjan> I opened my wife's computer to see what the diff was, thats how I discovered the problem
<Langjan> after hours of battling! 
<Langjan> thanks and enjoy the day
<Kilos> afternoon all
<ra1v3n> Hello
<superfly> hi
<ra1v3n> hi
<sicelo> did anyone attend the Software Freedom Day last year in PTA? I didn't because I was not around. This year's should be on September 17. Does anyone know if there is anything planned?
 * sicelo suspects andrewlsd would have an idea 
<superfly> sicelo: kmf usually organises it
<Kilos-> hi Guest77350 
<Guest77350> hello everybody
<Wolfeyes> hey Kilos-
<Kilos-> hi Wolfeyes 
<Wolfeyes> superfly: can you pm if you have a few minutes to spare please
<magespawn> good afternoon all
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Wolfeyes> heya magespawn
<superfly> Wolfeyes: not at the moment, I'm afraid, I'm about to head out
<Kilos> i go do some chores quick
<Wolfeyes> cool thank you superfly
<Wolfeyes> magespawn: you busy or also heading out?
<magespawn> Hey Wolfeyes , nah i am here for awhile
<Wolfeyes> check your private messages please magespawn
<jerit> so weird watching ISS live video feed of Earth coz now and then you get audio between Crew and Mission Control and you're like "wtf is this?"
<Wolfeyes> lol
<pavlushka> Hello Wolfeyes !
<pavlushka> ahoy ZA!
<Wolfeyes> heya pavlushka
<jerit> hey Wolfeyes 
<jerit> ello pavlushka 
<pavlushka> How is it going for you Wolfeyes ?
<pavlushka> hello jerit !
<jerit> enjoying your fake friday?
<Wolfeyes> heya jerit
<jerit> o/
<Kilos> hi jerit 
<jerit> heya Kilos
<Kilos> Wolfeyes is my son
<Wolfeyes> very busy with work and expanding, 
<jerit> k now I KNOW you're old :P
<Wolfeyes> lol
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> he is 40
<Kilos> he is old
<jerit> well its nice to not be the oldest person in the room
<jerit> http://imgur.com/gallery/wO8lX
<pavlushka> ra1v3n: we were treating the wrong part as driver code, here http://paste.ubuntu.com/21540145/, the driver code is rtl8723be from "lspci | grep Wireless"
<pavlushka> lol @ Kilos 
<ra1v3n> ok pavlushka 
<ra1v3n> so its solved now
<pavlushka> ra1v3n: its on testing actually, because the new driver is still on the development phase.
<Wolfeyes> lol @ jeritand Kilos
<pavlushka> ra1v3n: testing phase of the development
<pavlushka> Kilos: So Kilos , you just have an old son, :p
<Kilos> haha yeah and an old daughter almost
<Wolfeyes> lol
<pavlushka> ra1v3n: the process went smoothly, lets see how the device behaves.
<pavlushka> Kilos: haha
<jerit> people on Imgur downvoted my pic of the screenshot from ISS
<jerit> are any of you guys fans of Disturbed?
<MaNL> sure
<jerit> any favorite songs?
<MaNL> voices I guess
<magespawn> i liked the cover of the sounds of slience
<magespawn> silence
<magespawn> typing all over the place today
<jerit> that cover is amazing!
<jerit> I'm loving Prayer atm
<jerit> and The Light is also one I can't stop listening to
<magespawn> i have some of their stuff from google music
<jerit> Most of their music that I have, friends brought to me. Whether it was acquired legally I can't say
<MaNI> Of their newer stuff I guess vengeful one and land of confusion are also pretty cool, first album is their best I suppose. Believe isn't terrible but nothing on it really stands out it all just kind of blurs into one
<MaNI> have to watch land of confusion and venegeful ones with the music videos for full enjoyment though :p
<jerit> Not a fan of Land of Confusion but then I didn't like the original at all either
<jerit> I don't know why but its just a meh song for me
<Kilos> wb zaki 
<jerit> zaki waki
<jerit> Kilos I had an idea today to put dog chunks in a 500ml coke bottle for the dogs to play with. Cut a hole in the bottom of the bottle as well. Now they have to figure out how to get the chunks out of the bottle. Its amazing to watch
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> wb Wolfeyes 
<jerit> my doxie, Bella is the fatty. She decided she'd stand on the bottle to keep it still while she tried licking up chunks out the hole I cut. She put too much weight on and the bottle shot out from under her, spinning and throwing chunks all across the floor
<jerit> she nearly crapped herself
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> Hi Kilos how did it go?
<Kilos> hi Langjan pcs offline so never went anywhere
<Langjan> Oh when do you go for follow-up as hosp?
<Langjan> at 
<Kilos> wednesday 
<Langjan> Ok when I did not see you I thought it was today
<Langjan> Are you feeling ok?
<Kilos> yeah im getting better all the time, most likely building up resistance to that bug now
<Kilos> summer will help too
<Kilos> if i go out in the cold coughing starts
<Langjan> No parcel yet?
<Kilos> nope i havent conacted that auntie
<Langjan> Glad youre building up and summers on the doorstep
<Kilos> contacted
<Kilos> i looked but dont see a link other than email
<Langjan> tomorrows holiday again
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> sigh
<Langjan> Did Petro not send a phoone no/
<Langjan> ?
<Kilos> these town trips weaken me some because i have to stop drinking anything at 9pm the night before
<Langjan> Tracking nommer: VZ0009997530
<Langjan> Fastway Pretoria Depot 010 140 0178
<Kilos> i dont fone man, im not an idle rich
<Langjan> OK will follow up again from my side
<Kilos> ai! youve done so much already
<captine> evening all
<paddatrapper> Hey captine
<Kilos> hi captine 
<magespawn> Hi captine 
<d`_`b> Hi all
<Kilos> hi d`_`b 
<d`_`b> how you doing Kilos?
<Kilos> ok ty and you?
<captine> anyone go much experience with Oracle linux?  trying to get some "tools" that are windows admin friendly.  Our company is going to try some Oracle Linux boxes...
<captine> for JD Edwards application servers
<magespawn> home time chat later
<Kilos> later magespawn 
<ra1v3n> ciao 4 now 
<Kilos> hi zeorin who_da_fly 
<Kilos> net split cut linode?
<Kilos> hmm...
<jerit> guys I just figured out how to use entity framework data migrations so now I don't have to lose my data when I update my sql databases :3
<Kilos> sounds good
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<jerit> what's a conversation in Afrikaans?
#ubuntu-za 2016-08-09
<Kilos> morning everybody
<pavlushka> ahoy ZA!
<Kilos> hehe
<pavlushka> Guys, you will get disappointed seeing this, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/pavelsayekat, :p
<pavlushka> bbl.
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> chores time
<ra1v3n> Good Morning
<superfly> Good evening 
<ra1v3n> hii
<Kilos> hi superfly ra1v3n 
<ra1v3n> Morning Kilos 
<superfly> Hi Kilos 
<Kilos> why our bots cant define iterum, its in the collins dictionary
<sicelo> too high for their brains :)
<Kilos> na we just have to add another dictionary
<magespawn> good day all
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> hi Kilos 
<Symmetria> sup all
<Symmetria> anyone here who knows javascript fairly well? 
<magespawn> not me at all sory
<magespawn> sorry too
<Kilos> Symmetria ask nuvolari
<Kilos> but by mail because he seldom comes here lately
<magespawn> later all home time for me
<theblazehen> Symmetria: No thanks
<theblazehen> https://github.com/princejwesley/Mancy looks nice, but js sucks too much to be worth it
<Kilos> hmm...
<magellanic> I feel the same way, is anyone successfully using anything other than js frameworks to do browser client apps? I tried dart but still found it tedious, I'm now trying out brython
<Kilos> ask the fly
<Kilos> he will do it in python
<Kilos> and spurn js
<paddatrapper> magellanic: python using Django? 
<theblazehen> paddatrapper: Looking for client side, not server side stuff
 * theblazehen finds nodejs disguesting
<theblazehen> Imagine I used the correct spelling
<Kilos> Maaz spell  disguesting
<Maaz> Kilos: Suggestions: Disgusting or disgusting
<paddatrapper> Ah Ok 
<SEptic> evening 
<paddatrapper> Hey SEptic 
<SEptic> hi paddatrapper
<Kilos> hi SEptic 
<SEptic> hi Kilos
<SEptic> much activity in here today?
<SEptic> all chilling to some extent?
<Kilos> not really
<Kilos> yeah peeps taking it casual
<SEptic> cool
<ra1v3n> sorry if Im quiet ... I'm reading
<ra1v3n> :P 
<SEptic> i was lewking up switching my home server from mint to ubuntu server or freenas
<SEptic> lol
<paddatrapper> Those are two very different platforms! Lol
<SEptic> rofl, indeed
<Kilos> you mean you havent done it yet??
<SEptic> no, not yet
<Kilos> dont lewk at doing it just do it
<Kilos> or look at doing it
<SEptic> lol!
<SEptic> which is best?
<paddatrapper> SEptic: Depends on what you want to use your server for
<paddatrapper> If media/file server then freenas is a nice system, though BSD based. If you want more flexibility and a linux base then Ubuntu Server is solid
<Kilos> no questions buntu it better
<SEptic> i can get everything done using mint, no-ip, rsync, media
<SEptic> aah
<Kilos> then dont fiddle with it if everything is working
<SEptic> i hear good things about freenas, but i was playing with a VM of it and setup seems clunky
<SEptic> rofl
<paddatrapper> It is, personally I prefer straight BSD and configure it that way
<SEptic> ok cool, i'd obviously be able to do raid?
<Kilos> i will always say ubuntu is better because its all i know
<SEptic> i dont know much about ubuntu server, except its just cli, which i am becoming more accustomed to 
<SEptic> i think i shall go that way
<paddatrapper> SEptic: BSD does ZFS software raid which is pretty much the industry standard
<theblazehen> So, uhh... Is glusterfs / ceph overkill for a home server?
<Kilos> dont promote other stuffs here , let him master ubuntu server then he can teach others
<Kilos> hehe
<SEptic> my useless fact for today... late 90s there was a distro called flightlinux, NASA got hands-in-pants with linux and wanted to develop an OS for satellites and spacecraft, put 1 satellite into orbit with it, then pulled the plug in 2002, Patrick Stakem tried to revive it in 2007, nothing since, source code not released
<SEptic> lol
<paddatrapper> Kilos: Lol yeah
<paddatrapper> Well you could always try adapt the Apollo source code for your needs if you want a spacecraft OS :)
<SEptic> lol! nah
<Kilos> Maaz coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<SEptic> hahaha
<SEptic> Maaz channel bot? who manages him?
<Maaz> SEptic: Huh?
<Kilos> the crash kid
<Kilos> but we can teach him stuff
<SEptic> awesome!
<Kilos> he does our meeting minutes and other stuffs
<Kilos> some of the guys are busy doing a major upgrade in him now
<SEptic> yea i saw that the other night, very clever and super nifty for that
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> i love ibids
<Kilos> Maaz danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<Kilos> i keep getting linkedin reminders that someone has invited me
<Kilos> i dont do linkedin but the mails keep coming
<Kilos> and they dont show in gmail so i can say they are spam
<Kilos> where can they be
<SEptic> haha
<SEptic> i keep getting that thing of so and so added a what what, do you know them?
<Kilos> yeah sines
<Kilos> swines as well
<Kilos> i found one now but its in circles not actuall mail
<SEptic> hehe
<Kilos> its a cheek sending you mails like that from anyone you know that uses linkedin
<Kilos> now if i say thats spam then the contact becomes part of the spam thing
<Kilos> sigh
<SEptic> haha, sometimes you dont want to be associated with the suggestiond though :P
<SEptic> *waiting for ubuntu server .iso to dl*
<Kilos> found an unsibscribe button
<Kilos> woohoooo unsubscribe from linkedin emails it sayd
<Kilos> yes yes please
<Kilos> ai! says unsubscribe fails then opens new window to give all your info
<Kilos> ai ai ai ai ai
<Kilos> grrrr
<magellanic> Kilos: spurn js?
<magellanic> paddatrapper: yep I am using django, and want a sane client side lang too :P
<paddatrapper> magellanic: ah. C? :D I'm sure you can get that to run in a browser somehow! 
<magellanic> that's not sane :P
<magellanic> brython is doing the job at the moment, but I'm sure I haven't run into its limitations yet. Also the project on github seems to have slowed down, which worries me a bit. I also look lightly into rapydscript (that's my next option if brython fails me)
<Kilos> haha yeah magellanic im sure he really dislikes java
<magellanic> Kilos: link? I can't seem to google that and get a hit, spelt right? re: spurnjs
<Kilos> spurn
<Kilos> Maaz define spurn
<Maaz> Kilos: Spurn \Spurn\ (sp[^u]rn), v. t. [imp. & p. p. {Spurned} (sp[^u]rnd); p. pr. & vb. n. {Spurning}.] [OE. spurnen to kick against, to stumble over, AS. spurnan to kick, offend; akin to spura spur, OS. & OHG. spurnan to kick, Icel. spyrna, L. spernere to despise, Skr. sphur to jerk, to push. [root]171. See {Spur}.] 1. To drive back or away, as with the foot; to
<Maaz> kick. [1913 Webster]  [The bird] with his foot will spurn adown his cup. --Chaucer. [1913…
<magellanic> oh! lol here I thought you were referring to a library of sorts
<Kilos> oh lol you did spurnjs
<Kilos> hahahah sorry
<magellanic> hehe
<magespawn> good evening
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> so whats up Kilos ?
<Kilos> same old magespawn just different day
<magespawn> well at least nohing chamges much
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> 21 days and counting
<magespawn> for?
<Kilos> trip to aus
<magespawn> ahh cool beans
<Kilos> dint you know
<magespawn> i did,just not realise it was so soon
<Kilos> soon
<Kilos> its taken 6 years to get this far
<Kilos> haha
<magespawn> so just around the corner
<magespawn> now
<Kilos> yeah
<magespawn> exciting times
<Kilos> yeah i can wait
<Kilos> 30 years
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> cant
<magespawn> i bet somethings have changed
<Kilos> yeah we older now
<Kilos> but the main thing is even stronger imo
<magespawn> that can be a good thing,age can lend maturity
<Kilos> yip
<Kilos> gonna be a long flight
<Kilos> 24 hours
<magespawn> how many stops?
<Kilos> 1
<Kilos> 2 hours in abu dbi
<magespawn> that too me always seems like and odd way to go
<SEptic> visiting or moving Kilos?
<Kilos> visiting SEptic 
<SEptic> ah! fun times!
<Kilos> yeah they have a one way flight of 14 hours that over 4 k more expensive
<Kilos> i can sit ina plane for 10 hours quite easily for 4k
<magespawn> thats R400 per hour, so not bad pay
<Kilos> lol
<SEptic> crikey, ubuntu.com slow
<Kilos> hi ChanServ 
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> hi christol 
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<christol> hi. thanks.
<Kilos> you been here before?
<Kilos> quassel user i see
<christol> ones before
<Kilos> ok well wb then
<christol> anything interesting to talk about?
<Kilos> i which field?
<Kilos> we got guys rebuilding an ibid bot
<Kilos> and others lurking
<christol> bots are cool.
<Kilos> can you do python
<christol> I'm also working on somethine else. A pi based ntp server connecting to gps. but only doing it in my spare time...
<Kilos> Maaz coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<christol> no sorry python is out of my domain
<Kilos> np you can use the bot when it is donre
<Kilos> our python guys work on it when time allows
<Kilos> christol how come you only visited once then didnt stay?
<Kilos> werent you welcomed
<christol> no. I was welcomed.
<Kilos> didnt we offer you cyber coffee even
<christol> chating on other groups
<Kilos> Maaz coffee for all
<Maaz> Come on ya buncha geeks. Rock up with your mugs with the correct amount of sugar added already. Just type in Maaz coffee please
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<christol> :)
<Kilos> Maaz dankie man
<Maaz> Groot plesier my vriend
<SEptic> Maaz coffee please
<Maaz> SEptic: There isn't a pot on
<SEptic> :/
<Kilos> haha SEptic 
<Kilos> t
<SEptic> hahaha
<Kilos> you must ask withing 4 mins of coffee on
<SEptic> *sigh*
<Kilos> or else order your own pot
<Kilos> coffee on
<SEptic> Maaz coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<SEptic> ;)
<Kilos> hehe
<christol> two suger for me.
<Kilos> Maaz coffee for all
<Maaz> Come on ya buncha geeks. Rock up with your mugs with the correct amount of sugar added already. Just type in Maaz coffee please
<Kilos> christol read
<Kilos> the bot dont do sugar
<SEptic> lol
<Kilos> hehe
<christol> nooooooooo. I need suger
<Kilos> Maaz coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Righto
<christol> Maaz coffe please
<Maaz> christol: Excuse me?
<Kilos> Maaz large
<Maaz> In a beer mug just for you Kilos
<SEptic> hahahaha!
<Kilos> Maaz with cremora
<Maaz> Ah! At last someone with taste
<Kilos> Maaz and milk
<Maaz> Now you're talking
<christol> Maaz coffee please
<Maaz> christol: Righto
<Kilos> christol so what do we have to do to keep you happy to be here
<christol> my spelling is bad...
<SEptic> having a good laugh to myself, this bot is spot on
<Kilos> the bot wont help you if you make typos
<christol> just keep talking, I'm always happy...
<Kilos> Maaz rusks please
<Maaz> behind the calender on top of the fridge, but dont tell everyone Kilos
<christol> :)
<Kilos> :D
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for SEptic, Kilos and christol!
<SEptic> YAY!
<Kilos> Maaz gracias amigo
<Maaz> ¡de nada compadre
<SEptic> haha
<Kilos> Maaz botsnack
<Maaz> YAY someone cares about me too!
<SEptic> rofl
<SEptic> Maaz define Maaz
<Maaz> SEptic: I don't know about Maaz. Maybe you meant Maa, Maad, Ma'am, Maat or maar?
<SEptic> glitch in the matrix, spose to say you're super gangster number one bot on the server!
<Kilos> lol
<SEptic> 15min for .iso
<Kilos> Maaz seen inetpro 
<Maaz> Kilos: inetpro was last seen 2 days, 1 hour, 29 minutes and 27 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2016-08-07 09:54:42 PDT], and has been online on freenode since 2016-07-23 16:00:38 PDT
<SEptic> nifty
<Kilos> thats a poor showing from mr fixit
<SEptic> lol
<Kilos> luckily my stuff doesnt break anymore
<SEptic> inetpro been around these parts many moons?
<Kilos> some years ago i needed his help 3 times a day at least
<Kilos> oh we have a trello page too guys
<Kilos> paddatrapper you know the way there hey?
<Kilos> shame poor frog boots sorting our bot channel logbot
<paddatrapper> Kilos: I know the way where?
<Kilos> to our trello page sir
<Kilos> ai! what happened to chesedo 
<Kilos> oh the one dragging tail left
<SEptic> 635/667MB
<Kilos-> ai! i bumped my poor broken neck modem
<SEptic> welcome back
<Kilos-> ty
<Kilos-> dunno how many more it will take before its totally broken
<SEptic> oh dear
<Kilos-> lappy fell off bedtray and landed on modem so its now a 45° angled usb modem
<Kilos-> hehe
<ra1v3n> lol 
<ra1v3n> this is why my laptop is never resting on an unstable surface
<ra1v3n> sorry kilos 
<Kilos> what did you do?
<Kilos> the bedtray is sable, peeps in hospital ea on them
<paddatrapper> Kilos: Yeah I do know it
<Kilos> its me hat tries to move in and out from under it when inna hurry
<Kilos> found it sorry for disturbing you paddatrapper 
<Kilos> SEptic https://trello.com/b/GKXXiBxU/ubuntu-south-africa-loco
<SEptic> aaah i see
<Kilos> wb chesedo 
<Kilos> my t key is starting to play up i see
<paddatrapper> Kilos: What do you mean? I'm lost...
<Kilos> oh my. did i say you are lost
<paddatrapper> Were you asking me what the link was? Or just saying that I know what trello is?
<Kilos> nono you guys are quick to find links
<Kilos> bu i found i
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> ttttttttttttttt
<SEptic> hehehe
<SEptic> ooh the frustration
<magespawn> indeed that is a few to many for that sentance
<magespawn> you only needed three
<Kilos> i hate having to remove these keys, seen too many laptops with missing keys
<Kilos> was just making sure t woke up magespawn 
<magespawn> often just sticky
<Kilos> seems to have helped 
<magespawn> thats good, was just meant to be humerous
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> maybe i should sleep
<Kilos> remember when you were a kid magespawn how long the day before your birthday or christmas was
<Kilos> im going through a whole month of those days
<Kilos> sleeping is the best way to pass time
<Kilos> and you get rest as well
<MaNI> only if you are good at it
<SEptic> very true 
<MaNI> nothing is as long as a night of not being able to fall asleep
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> ive had many of those lately too
<magespawn> have not often had that problem
<Kilos> sjoe
<theblazehen> MaNI: Yeah..
 * theblazehen was up until around 3:40 :(
<Kilos> ouch
<theblazehen> Was working till around 2:30 though, so not too bad
<MaNI> often struggle to sleep these days, didn't used to when I was younger - think too many late work nights somehow broke something
<theblazehen> MaNI: Yeah. Perhaps stress / anxiety maybe?
<MaNI> In theory I'm less stressed now than I have been in ages, but yeah lots of things going on, keeps the mind active, active mind doesn't sleep well - or something like that
<Kilos> yeah mind keeps drifting all over
<theblazehen> Yeah. Well, there's kind of a bit of an overlap though, isn'tthere?
<Kilos> and doesnt help to concentrate on sleeping either then it takes even longer
<Kilos> wb magellanic 
<magellanic> thanks
<Kilos> did you sort your js stuff
<Kilos> oh that was symmetria
<Kilos> he even disappeared
<ra1v3n> Gnyt all
<magellanic> yeah it was him
<Kilos> night ra1v3n 
<Kilos> night all, sleep tight and warm
<magellanic> yep, same
<ra1v3n> Night Kilos 
<Kilos> night paddatrapper 
<Kilos> and superfly 
<paddatrapper> Nigh Kilos 
<Kilos> rest well my python peeps
<paddatrapper> night too
<superfly> it wasn't me!
<superfly> oh. good night Kilos
<magespawn> superfly what was the outcome of the domain discussion?
<superfly> magespawn: To get iterum.io
<superfly> if we can get 5 donations, each person only has to donate R90
<magespawn> okay cool beans
<magespawn> i can do that after the 25th, possibly R180 if we cannot get 5 donations
<superfly> magespawn: all good here. I'm going to get things going so long, I don't mind being paid back
<superfly> Kilos was also eager to spend his new found wealth :-P
<magespawn> okay cool beans
<SEptic> i can also do after 25th
<magespawn> ah well, thats four already
<paddatrapper> magespawn: And I'm the 5th
<magespawn> done and dusted then
<magespawn> awesome
<magespawn> and on that note i am off to bed, good night all
#ubuntu-za 2016-08-10
<Kilos> morning superfly inetpro paddatrapper chesedo theblazehen and others
<andrewlsd> Morning
<Kilos> hi andrewlsd 
<andrewlsd> Hi Kilos
<paddatrapper> Hey Kilos, andrewlsd
<dlPhreak> Good morning.
<theblazehen> hi Kilos, andrewlsd, paddatrapper, dlPhreak
<theblazehen> I probably should write a screen lock script for my desktop. Latest (well, not _latest_, but new) version removed DPMS support
<andrewlsd> Hi paddatrapper, theblazehen
<theblazehen> And I need it to quit quassel so desktop doesn't read the notifications on desktop and not show laptop
<andrewlsd> theblazehen:  write a haskel version of Quassel, call it Hassel
<andrewlsd> with ascii-art of David Hasselhof.
<theblazehen> andrewlsd: heh. 
<andrewlsd> ... Hassel: never log hoff.
<Kilos> chores wbb
<theblazehen> Hmm. Smuxi does vertical channel list too
<theblazehen> Might consider it
<paddatrapper> Hey theblazehen, dlPhreak
<christol> Hi
<christol> apt upgrade today = fun
<magespawn> good morning
<theblazehen> hi christol, magespawn, Symmetria
<Squirm> Morning
<christol> hi Squirm
<Kilos> hi christol magespawn Squirm 
<christol> hello
<Kilos> nice to see you back christol 
<christol> yes. Had a catastrophic laptop failure.
<christol> forgot my charger at the office
<christol> :(
<Kilos> ai!
<christol> but i use linux on my laptop, so i was ok.
<Kilos> lol
 * theblazehen gets around https://linx.home.theblazehen.com/jlg0izsl.jpeg <- that long when accessing laptop over ssh
<theblazehen> No power saving tools either
<andrewlsd> `alias au="apt-get update`
<theblazehen> andrewlsd: https://xkcd.com/1654/ close enough?
<andrewlsd> lol.
<andrewlsd> I'd prefer some ||  to be used.
<andrewlsd> but that is the general idea.
<theblazehen> I'd say replace the '&' with ';'. If we're going with bad ideas, why not make sure you have the latest version of the software?
<theblazehen> 3rd last line needs to use && at the end though
<magellanic> hmm, does that xkcd cover the new snappy package thingy :p
<magellanic> heya andrewlsd 
<theblazehen> hey magellanic. 
<magellanic> anyone played with the snaps stuff, looks interesting
<magellanic> heya theblazehen 
<andrewlsd> hi magellanic
<theblazehen> Nope. Nor appimage, or what are they calling it now? flatpak?
<andrewlsd> .... appimage I've used. Seems to work the best (as in, it runs)
<andrewlsd> ... appimage has not sandboxing built in.... but I just run them via firejail instead.
<andrewlsd> omgubuntu.co.uk had a couple of posts about snaps.
<andrewlsd> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/07/snap-package-of-vlc-player-daily-build
 * theblazehen remembers https://www.turnkeylinux.org/
 * andrewlsd also remembers TurnKeyLinux 
<andrewlsd> 80MB of daily VLC snap downloaded...
<andrewlsd> out of 110MB
<theblazehen> Wow. That's huge
<christol> Does anybody know of any Linux conferences in the near future arround gauteng?
<theblazehen> christol: how near?
<christol> :)
<christol> August September
<theblazehen> christol: 17 september?
<theblazehen> Software freedom day
<christol> 17th is good.
<christol> we should have defcon sometime.
<theblazehen> christol: That would be neat
<theblazehen> I wonder what I'd contract if I brought my laptop and phone along
<christol> hags - like my brother says.
<christol> if i had the money, i would defnatly do one in JHB.
<christol> i'll call it christocon!!!
<christol> lol
<theblazehen> heh
<theblazehen> Would you risk going there with laptop etc?
<christol> not a laptop, but maybe a burner phone??
<theblazehen> Hmm. And chuck it when you leave?
<christol> no, i'll give it to someone, i do not like :o
<theblazehen> heh
<ra1v3n> how does one get a Burner phone in SA
<christol> CNA
<ra1v3n> AppImage is awesome especially for getting something ancient to run on a newer distro
<ra1v3n> CNA
<ra1v3n> really
<ra1v3n> I thought you had to RICA a sim ..... 
<theblazehen> ra1v3n: You do
<christol> yes only the sim, phone differant story...
<theblazehen> Or wait
<theblazehen> Yeah, was gonna say that
<ra1v3n> well then its not exactly a burner now is it 
<theblazehen> ra1v3n: How so?
<christol> sure
<theblazehen> Well, I guess govt can track you
<ra1v3n> your Identity will be linked to the sim
<theblazehen> But not others
<ra1v3n> lol
<andrewlsd> +1 ra1v3n (re appimage + newer distro)
 * theblazehen is gonna install GNU/Linux on a phone. Wonder what they'd do with that :) (ty andrewlsd!)
<ra1v3n> I have Cyanogen and tiny Linux on my old P100
<christol> nice, theblazehen.
<christol> linux on everything
 * theblazehen wonders which distro. Perhaps debian
<theblazehen> Binary packages
 * andrewlsd has linux on his toaster.
<andrewlsd> (not really)
<theblazehen> Or gentoo, more packages because of source, and distcc
<theblazehen> http://www.bbspot.com/news/2008/12/linux-on-a-potato.html
<andrewlsd> theblazehen: how long to compile a kernel on the 1Ghz arm processor with 512MB ram?
<christol> arch??
<christol> two years - andrewlsd
<ra1v3n> lmao
<theblazehen> andrewlsd: Well, gonna be hitting flash a lot. 3 hours on an x86_64 atom single core with hyperthreading at 1.6GHz, 2 GB RAM and a 5400 RPM HDD. That was back in 2012 though
<theblazehen> Maybe if I use nfs/nbd
<theblazehen> or iSCSI
<andrewlsd> lol. iSCSI over Wifi.
<theblazehen> I think you _can_ use swap over iscsi..
<andrewlsd> or iSCSI over USB.
<theblazehen> andrewlsd: Nah. USB Gadget
<theblazehen> Run it as usbnet or rndis
<theblazehen> Put swap on a ramdisk over network
<theblazehen> Hmm. Wifi and usb
<theblazehen> http://dmitry.gr/index.php?r=05.Projects&proj=07.%20Linux%20on%208bit wanna do this sometime
<theblazehen> > This results in a maximum bandwidth of about 300 kilobytes per second. 
<theblazehen> If storage is 200 KB/s, why even bother with the RAM?
<christol> theblazehen -- you could show us your project at christocon.
<theblazehen> christol: Heh. yeah
 * theblazehen needs to get a reverse proxy set up on dedicated server
<theblazehen> Got stuff I want to write for blog.
<theblazehen> Home saltstack setup
<theblazehen> Finding security bug in http://rocket.chat
<theblazehen> And other things I forgot
<theblazehen> And phone thing. Yeah
 * theblazehen will hopefully break https://github.com/Seitanas/kvm-vdi/ today also
<theblazehen> Well, it's already broken I think
<theblazehen> Just need to use it
<theblazehen> How do people not see these security bugs... So easy, ffs!
<theblazehen> Literally found it withing 4 min of looking for security stuff
<theblazehen> And 6 min of looking at general code
<christol> have you looked at X2Go for your VDI
<theblazehen> christol: I've used it, ran primary pc with it
<theblazehen> Virtualized pc on an i3-2100 with IIRC 16 GB RAM
<christol> nice
<theblazehen> connected with netbook mentioned earlier
<theblazehen> Depending on wifi link it was either good performance or a little bit better than running on the netbook itself
<theblazehen> good=4mbit, little better = 2 mbit/s
 * theblazehen should probably get some sleep some time... Those sleep deprivation headaches are fun
<christol> sleep is good
<theblazehen> It's good, yes. But it's really annoying when you're trying to get stuff done
 * theblazehen finds 5-7 hours on week days, 10 on friday night, 8 on saturday night is _okay_
<theblazehen> hi Na3iL
<Na3iL> hello theblazehen 
<Kilos> hi jerit Na3iL 
<Na3iL> o/ Kilos jerit 
<Kilos> hi thatgraemeguy 
<thatgraemeguy> 'lo
<jerit> ello Na3iL and Kilos and thatgraemeguy
<superfly> .
<theblazehen> 
<jerit> is it bad that its only now lunch time and already I want to kill people?
<Kilos> lol
<theblazehen> jerit: Nope
<theblazehen> Well, depends on who I guess
<theblazehen> At the moment I'd decline your offer, but thanks anyway
<theblazehen> :D
<ra1v3n> Am I still here
<paddatrapper> ra1v3n: It would seem so
<ra1v3n> wonderful
<ra1v3n> hello again all
<ra1v3n> does anyone know of an online store where I can get a good graphics card (prefer Nvidia) cheap
<jerit> card for gaming or...
<ra1v3n> Mainly for my painting and 3d work 
<ra1v3n> I wouldnt mind if it could handle games either :P
<theblazehen> ra1v3n: I find wootware.com to be pretty cheap normally
<ra1v3n> ok I will have a look there thanx
<ra1v3n> My last machine died in a surge (I just love eskom)
<ra1v3n> so Im trying to build a i3 machine from scrap on the cheap just to carry on with my work for now
<theblazehen> ra1v3n: Which i3?
<ra1v3n> its an older model .... slavged the mobo and cpu 
<ra1v3n> the mobo is a H55M-P31
<ra1v3n> i3 Socket 1156
<ra1v3n> My goal is to get it up and running so I can get back to painting
<Kilos> how much ram
<Kilos> i3 should go well with 4g
<Kilos> my dualcore is great with 4g
<ra1v3n> 4g = 4gb?
<Kilos> ya that
<Kilos> gig
<Kilos> technically its 4 GB or gB
<ra1v3n> I have one 1gb card in there but have managed to source a matching 4gig pair
<Kilos> small be is bits
<Kilos> so 8 gig
<Kilos> that will ge great
<ra1v3n> so if the cards that a friend is sending me work it will have 8GB
<Kilos> plenty
<ra1v3n> so It needs HDD and A GPU now
<Kilos> what speed cpu
<Kilos> my dualcore is a 3.2GHZ cpu
<Kilos> and strangely its almost as fast as this i5 laptop
<ra1v3n> The machine itself works I booted it up with parted magic on a USB 
<Kilos> then the internal graphics should be fine
<ra1v3n> I had that written down somewhere ... lol the "where" is the problem
<Kilos> dont fiddle with what works
<Kilos> ram is another matter
<arts> hey Kilos 
<Kilos> hi arts 
<arts> hows tricks?
<Kilos> ok ty and you?
<arts> good good, still using Kubuntu?
<ra1v3n> hmmm
<Kilos> of course
<arts> hahaha!
<Kilos> but 14.04
<arts> y u no upgrade
<ra1v3n> well I did put my old GPU in there and it works ... but its old only has 256ram
<Kilos> will upgrade next month
<ra1v3n> but we will see how things go
<arts> cool, Kilos do you know of any channels that can help with javascript and css
<ra1v3n> arts try #javascript 
<Kilos> oi 
<Kilos> ty ra1v3n 
<ra1v3n> oi?
<ra1v3n> :P
<Kilos> ai!
<ra1v3n> that seems to be a popular question of late
<Kilos> lol
<arts> they no want to help
<arts> know of any others?
<Kilos> all i find is http://irc.lc/freenode/javascript
<arts> darn
<magellanic> arts: what issue are you having?
<arts> hey magellanic 
<arts> I'm trying to re adjust the heigt of my graph in chart.js
<arts> can I show you the site?
<andrewlsd> arts: have you been to www.chartjs.org/docs
<arts> yep
<arts> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/38874529/chart-js-adjust-height-in-mobile-view
<arts> I've been trying to fix this thing the whole dau
<arts> dayu
<arts> *day
<arts>  LOL
<andrewlsd> anyone else find this to be somewhat ironic:
<andrewlsd> vtop                              1.0.1                         stephen-stewart-blah  -      A graphical activity monitor for the command line. Written in node.js
<andrewlsd> a graphical activity monitor, for CLi, in Node.
<magellanic> arts: I have no experience with chartjs, but that SO post mentions that it does resize just is then too small to work with after the resize?
<magellanic> andrewlsd: weird yeah
<arts> yep
<magellanic> arts: when I load the link mentioned in the SO post, chrome dev console complains that bootstrap requires jquery, did you perhaps forget jquery?
<magellanic> oh I see you do have it
<arts> yeh, damn graphs
<magellanic> arts: load jquery before bootstrap
<arts> I will but there is no need for jquery theres nothing on the page tht uses it, but let me change it quick
<magellanic> bootstap uses it
<arts> yeah only for madals, dropdowns etc not chart.js
<magellanic> ah okay
<arts> madals... I'm losing my mind! I meand modals :X
<magellanic> so on mobile you want a larger height?
<arts> yeah, the bars are too short
<magellanic> in the docs they set the height of the canvas element
<magellanic> I'd look at the maintainAspectRatio option too
<jerit> either my pc is confused about who I am
<jerit> or I'm confused about who I am
<jerit> O_o
<jerit> I don't know which is actually the case her
<jerit> here*
<magellanic> arts: setting a height on the canvas to test, works for me, it makes the chart longer. I guess you need some css and media queries to resize it dynamically?
<arts> nice on magellanic 
<superfly> paddatrapper, Kilos, I'll let you know when you  can join #iterum again
<paddatrapper> superfly: ack
<superfly> waiting for magespawn and inetpro to exit
<magespawn> need to ge my attention superfly, exiting
<magespawn> i caould have been there for a long time
<magespawn> could
<superfly> Kilos: ping?
<superfly> where is Kilos? he's usually pretty responsive when he's online
<Kilos> here
<Kilos> superfly pong
<superfly> Kilos, paddatrapper, magespawn, inetpro: you can join again, thank you
<superfly> #iterum
<Kilos> ty superfly 
<magespawn> thanks
<magespawn> waht were you doing superfly ?
<superfly> magespawn: everyone had to exit so that I could join again and be given operator
<Kilos> yeah looks the same
<superfly> then I registered the channel to myself
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> painful work all that oping and stuff
<magespawn> ahh right
<magespawn> cool beans
<inetpro> good morning everyone 
<Kilos> hellooooo inetpro 
<Kilos> wb
<SEptic> Maaz coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<SEptic> evening all
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for SEptic!
<SEptic> Maaz thanks
<Maaz> SEptic: Sure
<SEptic> hmm
<Kilos> hi sep
<Kilos> ai!
<pavlushka> ahoy ZA!
<Kilos> hiya pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Kilos: i cant swim that well, so watching womens swimming on Olympics, :p
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> chat later home time.
<Kilos> go safe magespawn 
<Kilos> ill only be here late tomorrow, another trip to pension offices, sigh
<superfly> http://arstechnica.com/security/2016/08/researchers-crack-open-unusually-advanced-malware-that-hid-for-5-years/
<SEptic> eish
<SEptic> super interesting
<Kilos> big brother is watching you
<Kilos> betcha its the nsa 
<Kilos> or othe usa agency
<SEptic> nah ... i think its from the Guptas, it picks up on key words for available tenders
<Kilos> lol
<theblazehen> 'Nited states of America!
<Kilos> yip i think so
<nsnzero> lol
<nsnzero> evening all
<pavlushka> evening nsnzero !
<Kilos> hi nsnzero 
<nsnzero> i always envy virus writers - the dedication to their cause is commendable but their product is disgraceful 
<nsnzero> hello  Kilos
<SEptic> indeed
<SEptic> hmm, ok sure, some super clever software can nail air-gapped pcs and remain hidden for 5 years
<SEptic> makes me wonder what is lurking in apple's / microsoft's clouds
<theblazehen> nsnzero: Yeah. I find http://corewar.co.uk/creeper.htm reaper really cool though
<nsnzero> hi SEptic : the big corp are bound by law to turn over any and all data if required - so no need for virus or malware needed
<theblazehen> nsnzero: http://corewar.co.uk/index.htm experience that feeling yourself :)
<SEptic> hey nsnzero : very true
<nsnzero> hi theblazehen : is that like hacking in the movies ?  furious throwing of commands at the prompt to out wit your opponent ?
<theblazehen> nsnzero: No. Pre programmed programs
<theblazehen> Try and write over memory etc
<theblazehen> http://antru.ru/
<theblazehen> http://www.tacticalneuronics.com/content/main.asp check these too
<theblazehen> Sites really need an update for 4k displays..
<nsnzero> i will give it a try 
<nsnzero> good night guys
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<theblazehen> night Kilos
<ra1v3n> gnyt all
<cal_py> Hey guys!
<theblazehen> hey cal_py
<cal_py> how are you theblazehen 
<theblazehen> cal_py: Good and you?
<cal_py> good thanks theblazehen, group quiet?
<theblazehen> cal_py: Not too much
<cal_py> lol, theblazehen do you know any javascript?
<theblazehen> cal_py: Enough to know I don't like it
<cal_py> who does? LOL
<theblazehen> Yeah lol
<theblazehen> People who thought nodejs was a good idea when anything else still existed?
<cal_py> LOL
<cal_py> javascript is kicking my ass
<kulelu88> rm -rf /node/
<cal_py> lol
<kulelu88> are you a pythonista?
<superfly> cal_py: what's the problem?
<cal_py> can I show you superfly ?
<kulelu88> pastee.org cal_py 
<superfly> cal_py: sure
<cal_py> btw hey superfly 
<superfly> cal_py: yes, use a pastebin of some sort
<kulelu88> or pastebin.snyman.info
<kulelu88> https://bin.snyman.info
<kulelu88> that's the right 1
<cal_py> ok let me show you something first
<cal_py> http://preview.qaxawkzy7e6d2t9vhswkar3v1n8w7b9p705un9k2ojkbj4i.box.codeanywhere.com/#
<cal_py> ok so this is my attemp to making a dashboard with cards, I've spent the whole day getting the JS to create multiple graphs, it works, everyone on the same page?
<superfly> ooo, nice
<cal_py> ok now here the problem
<cal_py> load the page again and press "push!"
<cal_py> apologies my typing is not so good tonight
<superfly> the graphs don't load?
<cal_py> exactly, google's chart API seems to only load when the pages loads which is a deal breaker, any suggestions? 
<kulelu88> works for me after reloading and hitting push
<cal_py> no way send a screenshot!
<kulelu88> should the cards load the first time I visit the site without clicking push? it shows blank for me everytime
<cal_py> they should have charts in them
<kulelu88> I don't see any charts 0.o
<cal_py> thats the issue, 
<kulelu88> even the first time I load it
<cal_py> change the code that it loads shaker_maker() on load, and the graphs will load
<kulelu88> you changed it? 
<cal_py> yep
<cal_py> superfly, any comments? 
<cal_py> fiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiixeeeeeeeeeeeeedddddddddddddddddddd
<cal_py> thanks u stackoverflow!!!!!!!!
<kulelu88> don't you know about stackoverflow? we are all stackoverflow programmers
<superfly> it's how we do things... SDD Stackoverflow Driven Development
<cal_py> hahahaha true kulelu88 
<superfly> cal_py: why aren't you using jquery?
<kulelu88> which part is ass? going toilet?
<superfly> you've got it, but you're not using it
<cal_py> jquery is for modals and fancy buttons
<cal_py> also 
<superfly> cal_py: and for DOM manipulation
<cal_py> I used it for clearing the screen when I change the resolution 
<cal_py> exactly superfly 
<superfly> cal_py: but you're not doing it
<superfly> "document.getElementById('cards').appendChild(new_card);"
<superfly> $("#cards").append(new_card);
<cal_py> jquery scares me
<superfly> var new_card = $("<div>");
<cal_py> ive only been programming in JS for like 3 weeks now
<superfly> ^^ like way less typing than your version
<cal_py> but your right jquery is easier
<kulelu88> cal_py: what's your other IRC username?
<superfly> scripting. programming means using a real programming language
<superfly> *you're
<cal_py> arts or cal_py
<cal_py> my bad superfly scripting 
<superfly> ;-)
<superfly> having said that, at work I'm writing an entire application in JavaScript
<kulelu88> so you're new here cal_py 
<cal_py> haha same, well a dashboard, what are you writing, if you can tell
<kulelu88> why are you rebuilding a dashboard cal_py ? there are many solutions out there already
<superfly> cal_py: http://nomanini.com/ the big orange device and the web dashboard next to it? both, actually.
<cal_py> because im fussy kulelu88, 
<superfly> but the web dashboard is written in JS
<cal_py> are you using a framework? superfly 
<superfly> AngularJS
<cal_py> look awesome superfly 
<cal_py> *looks
<superfly> it is awesome
<superfly> I was using jQuery for a project, and I wanted to do a lot of GUI stuff in it, and I didn't feel like all the boilerplate and manual labour. then I found AngularJS and I didn't have to care about that again
<cal_py> question, is the styling of the dashboard part of angular? 
<kulelu88> there should be a lib for it
<kulelu88> a lot of these JS frameworks inherit from JQuery
<cal_py> haha seems like jquery is the root to all evil
<superfly> negative, the love of money is the root of all evil. jQuery is awesome for its intended purpose
<superfly> but application development is not what jQuery was intended for. it was intended for DOM manipulation
<superfly> our app uses a bit of jQuery where Angular can't do what we want
<kulelu88> then again, the browser itself was never intended for heavy JS apps
<superfly> and it also uses Bootstrap, which is a UI framework
<cal_py> google's legends for charts suck!
<kulelu88> Are you using Google to render charts? 
<cal_py> yep
<cal_py> end result http://imgur.com/a/SvSCf
<cal_py> hey pavlushka 
<pavlushka> HEY cal_py 
<cal_py> how you doing?
#ubuntu-za 2016-08-11
<ra1v3n> Good Morning
<cal_py> konichiwa
<dlPhreak> cal_py
<andrewlsd> morning ra1v3n cal_py dlPhreak 
<ra1v3n> morning andrewlsd 
<paddatrapper> Morning ra1v3n, andrewlsd, dlPhreak
<dlPhreak> paddatrapper how are you?
<dlPhreak> How is everyone doing?
<paddatrapper> dlPhreak: I'm good thanks. You? 
<dlPhreak> Not too bad thanks.
<andrewlsd> morning paddatrapper
<theblazehen> hi all
<ra1v3n> Hello everyone
<ra1v3n> i pavlushka paddatrapper 
<pavlushka> ra1v3n: who is pavlushka and who is paddatrapper ?
<pavlushka> ahoy ZA!
<theblazehen> hi pavlushka
<ra1v3n> lol
<ra1v3n> :P
<pavlushka> Hello theblazehen !
<pavlushka> and the probable miss typed nick thatgraemeguy , :p
<pavlushka> Hello thatgraemeguy :)
<thatgraemeguy> 'lo 'lo :-)
<magespawn> good morning
<theblazehen> hi magespawn
<inetpro> coffee time
<inetpro> good mornings everyone
<pavlushka> Good Morning!
<jerit> morning!
<SEptic> hey Kilos!
<Kilos> hi SEptic 
<SEptic> look, a jeffe! hes new, be nice
<jeffe> ahoy!
<Kilos> hi andrewlsd cal_py d`_`b divansantana inetpro magellanic superfly and all those i missed as well
<Kilos> hi jeffe welcome to ubuntu-za
<andrewlsd> Hi Kilos
<cal_py> hey Kilos
<Kilos> hmm... 45 online nicks
<Kilos> 3 afk
<SEptic> olympic record?
<Kilos> for a week day yes
<magespawn> always going forward
<Kilos> taken forever
<Kilos> have you been watching the ibid peeps magespawn 
<Kilos> dont let them slack off
<magespawn> not recently
<magespawn> not too much happening there
<magespawn> but if i know the superfly he will keep it moving forward
<theblazehen> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hehe
<Symmetria> wheeeeee
 * Symmetria watches ipv6 go live on Kenya FTTH/GPON clients
<Symmetria> pretty :P
<Symmetria> So, guys, where is the best place to find seriously good Linux Sys Admins for hire in ZA 
<Symmetria> without starting to go through employment agencies who I give crap to and they find me shitty people :)
<Symmetria> and what are good sys admins in ZA being paid these days?
<Symmetria> as in, per annum, 500k? 600k? a mil? 
<Symmetria> no one awake?
<MaNI> I'm awake I just don't have any answers for you :)
<Symmetria> lol
<theblazehen> same as MaNI here
<Symmetria> I've been instructed to build a group sysadmin team 
<Symmetria> because LOL, at the moment, I'm doign all the *nix admin shit and I don't have the time for it and its not technically my job :P
<Symmetria> the only problem is, finding people who will be able to maintain all the random systems I have running and some of those systems are a little complex ;p
<theblazehen> Symmetria: Full time?
<Symmetria> heh very much full time 
<Symmetria> its a lot of systems 
<Symmetria> and I'm flexible about CPT or JNB 
<Symmetria> http://server.alstonnetworks.net/kenya-resolution.png <==== wheeee that script I got integrated with Cacti works 
<theblazehen> nice
<Symmetria>   WORKING=${!combined}
<Symmetria> heh, first time I ever used that syntax in a script
<Symmetria> its handy
<andrewlsd> Symmetria: if you want to outsource, you could chat to LSD. Otherwise possibly ZaTech slack community. (zatech.co.za)
<arts> hey ho
<Symmetria> andrewlsd yeah, we wouldn't outsource this stuff, a lot of it is simply 2 sensitive 
<Symmetria> but will check out the slack community there 
<arts> any web devs online?
<magellanic> arts: did you come right with the sizing?
<superfly> arts: hi
<arts> yeaah, onto new problem now LOL
<arts> I need some advice
<superfly> I have plenty advice. Not everyone likes my advice though. 
<Kilos> lol
<theblazehen> I'll back superfly up with his advice as well
<Kilos> arts just ask then sort it through
<arts> I have 4 databases with +/- 30 fields each, each field is encrypted, what I want todo is decrypt all the data from the databases, use the username field to inser the persons name and suername, I want to put each database into an array and feed it into javascarip, right now each db has 3000+ entries, annnnnddddd the php script has stoped functioning properly, so im guessing I have reached the battery limits of drawing data? so is AJAX the 
<arts> solution and is there an easy way todo it?
<arts> damn, this single line text box is not cool LOL
<superfly> arts: uh, that sounds like you're doing it wrong 
<arts> how so?
<theblazehen> uhh..
<superfly> arts: can you not find the user without decrypting? 
<theblazehen> Are you literally iterating over all data to find what you need? ...
<superfly> arts: What database system are you using? 
<arts> yep, thats what im doing but for each database it still has to run through the userbase to fined the encrypted username once I have it I replace the username with the decrypted name and surname
<theblazehen> Or I suppose you could SELECT * WHERE username ='encrypt('username')'
<arts> I dont think username is the issue
<theblazehen> So you're migrating to a new thing then?
<arts> no I'm just trying to take all of the data in the database and make a dashboard
<theblazehen> Well
<theblazehen> First you need to fix your database
<arts> fix?
<theblazehen> Are you encrypting data in php?
<arts> yep
<arts> i have made a encrypt nd decrypt function to take care of it
<theblazehen> How do you do a lookup for a user?
<arts> when I want to match the username to the name and surname?
<theblazehen> Eg, you want address of username, do you do a `SELECT * from users` and in php `for user in users {if decrpytuser() == user; then do stuff }`? I know that's far from correct php, but you get the idea
<arts> so if i wanted to find theblazehen it would llok like sprintf("SELECT * FROM database.table WHERE i = '%s'", encryption('e', 'theblazehen', expose_key()));
<theblazehen> Ok, not _as_ bad as I was thinking
<theblazehen> And where is the key stored?
<arts> in a secured script
<theblazehen> And how is the script secured?
<theblazehen> Is it on the same server?
<arts> yes it on the same server, you need a session key and php variable to access it, it is not directly accessed there is a script that run to request all the needed scripts to run the page
<theblazehen> Well, in that case you'd need root on the server to access it (In theory, getting to the other bit still), so why not use MySQL encryption?
<arts> i didnt know there was sucba thing
<theblazehen> What does you checking variable and session script part look like?
<theblazehen> You're using MySQL I assume right?
<arts> you mean the sucurity?
<theblazehen> yeah
<arts> aish my spelling
<arts> https://bin.snyman.info/mmmzuk9f
<theblazehen> and getsome_key is a $_GET?
<arts> nope
<arts> its a defined variable in another script
<theblazehen> Where does it come from?
<arts> this script cant run on its own it get requested from another scrip
<arts> script
<theblazehen> Well, not gonna go into that further now
<theblazehen> > I have 4 databases with +/- 30 fields each
<theblazehen> You mean tables?
<arts> 1 db 4 tables my bad
<theblazehen> And you want to pass all that data to the client?
<arts> client?
<theblazehen> web browser
<arts> yes sir
<theblazehen> All 3000 rows?
<arts> yep
<theblazehen> And who will be able to load the page?
<arts> the user that is logged in
<theblazehen> So.. Every user can access all other user's data?
<arts> no a certain userlevel can, this dash is to get an overview
<theblazehen> Alright. Do you have an id field? Primary key, auto increment
<arts> id field
<theblazehen> You could do a WHERE id > x LIMIT 100 query
<theblazehen> php > var_dump("string"==0);
<theblazehen> bool(true)
<theblazehen> Fyi
<theblazehen> Don't rely on == for checking user input against a string
<arts> im not following
<theblazehen> You can't say if($_GET['thing'] == "secret string"){stuff();} because if you use ?thing=0 in the browser it will evaluate as true
<ra1v3n> Hi Im back
<magellanic> maaz coffee for ra1v3n 
<Maaz> magellanic: *blink*
<ra1v3n> thanx
<ra1v3n> my connectioin dropped .... everything came to a screeetching halt
<dlPhreak> Damn coffee shop I'm at has some weird firewall filter blocking port 8001?? Dafuq
<theblazehen> dlPhreak: Now have a look at your http headers :)
<theblazehen> Ffs. post on reddit saying I pipe curl to sh to install salt on my pc/laptop/everything, and get downvoted. The fact that I didn't give a fqdn should have tipped them off that it's on a lan. And if it does bomb out like they suggest, so what? Takes 7 min for other script to install base arch system. Besides, it's 570 bytes. Small enough to fit into a single packet, using standard MTU of 1500. So, not gonna get a partial script
<theblazehen>  ever. 
<dlPhreak> theblazehen: should I expect something... uh, eccentric?
<theblazehen> dlPhreak: They're probably putting you through a proxy or something
 * theblazehen really needs to go to a coffee shop with my laptop sometime
<dlPhreak> theblazehen: I figured. Yeah it's a dangerous place.. but only because I'm here ^__^
<theblazehen> heh :) 
<theblazehen> I wonder if people would do that "He's hacking the gibson!" stereotype here if you open a terminal
<dlPhreak> damn
<dlPhreak> forgot I'm not running irc in screen
<theblazehen> heh
<theblazehen> Why not a bouncer?
<dlPhreak> I used znc for a long time but I got a new vps and I was just too lazy to set it up again so I figured, irssi and screen.. much simpler
<dlPhreak> I actually want switch to tmux tho
<theblazehen> tmux is great
<theblazehen> Doesn't handle all escape sequences though I think. Can't do Ctrl+[ArrowKey]
<dlPhreak> Does it do the emacs style keybinds?
<theblazehen> Sorry, I meant it doesn't pass them through
<theblazehen> So I can't Ctrl+Left to go a word back in my shell for example
<dlPhreak> Oh, but that's not a huge dealbreaker.
<theblazehen> I use it a lot, but yeah, might not be for you
<dlPhreak> theblazehen: vim or emacs?
<theblazehen> dlPhreak: I use vim, but I still sometimes use the ctrl+arrow keys
<theblazehen> I tried emacs
<theblazehen> Was nice
<theblazehen> Well, spacemacs
<theblazehen> And I'm sure it can do good text manipulation
<theblazehen> But tramp mode is slow
<theblazehen> And evil is a little buggy
<theblazehen> If I ever write something more than a simple script I'll probably use emacs, but for small things, I still go vim
<theblazehen> vim works over ssh
<theblazehen> I *know* emacs does too, but vim has a better console interface
<dlPhreak> I don't like emacs. It's like having a fridge that also fixes your car and bakes bread.
<theblazehen> dlPhreak: Yeah. But I prefer it over a full IDE so far
<theblazehen> Handles large files "better" than vim. emacs was extremely slow to scroll
<theblazehen> Vim used up around 18 GB RAM, and I don't have a swap file, so had to reboot
<theblazehen> nano complained about file being too large
<theblazehen> vi was fine
<dlPhreak> Damn that must be a huge file.
<theblazehen> Might be thinking of the wrong file, but if I'm right the file was 37k lines, 1.9 MB
<dlPhreak> I gotta go. Chat again!
<theblazehen> One thing I like about docker: If the devs give crappy install instructions, there's always the Dockerfile
<Kilos> who was it that was battling with ns on ubuntu yesterday or day before
<Kilos> http://adnan.quaium.com/blog/3535
<Cryterion> evening everyone
<Kilos> hi Cryterion 
<Kilos> and jerit 
<Kilos> hi chesedo you been quiet
<Kilos> my kop te plat
<jerit> south african dog training college removed me from their group apparently because I insisted that people be held responsible for what they post on it
<jerit> I held that if people were going to make claims of animal cruelty against the SPCA and/or other organisations in the group, they should be able to substantiate their claims otherwise either not make the claims or retract the claims publicly... Seems this didn't go well
<superfly> People don't like being wrong 
<MaNI> https://xkcd.com/386/
<MaNI> participating too much on facebook is a sure fire way to destroy any remaining faith you have in humanity
<theblazehen> MaNI: Almost thought you beat me to the one I wanted to post.. Was like "Damn, I'm away for 30 s and someone else posts it.."
<theblazehen> http://xkcd2.com/1357/
<MaNI> at this point I'm genuinely surprised that most so called 'adults' are actually capable of tying their own shoelaces
<theblazehen> Agreed
<Kilos> hey
<theblazehen> hi Kilos
<Kilos> i tie my shoelaces fine ty
<Kilos> sitting or kneeling down
<Kilos> hehe
<theblazehen> heh
<SEptic> Maaz coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> Maaz coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Righto
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for SEptic and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<SEptic> hehe
<Cryterion> Maaz Beer cold
<Maaz> Cryterion: Excuse me?
<Cryterion> he still refuses, grrr
<SEptic> lol
<jerit> [18:55] <theblazehen> http://xkcd2.com/1357/ ... this was well done
<jerit> my problem with the whole situation which was relevant to this xkcd post, is that the group in question is the South African Dog Training College. Now they remove me from the group because, apparently they're cool with just anybody going and making whatever claims they like on that group without being held accountable. That's just wrong in and of itself
<theblazehen> jerit: I agree
<MaNI> Facebook groups about animals are especially prone to illogical emotional driven thought and mob mentality I'm afraid, even more so than regular groups (which are already pretty bad)
<theblazehen> jerit: Hmm. Were you in there 2 years ago?
<theblazehen> MaNI: I'm not even gonna look
<MaNI> so that sort of thing is pretty much the norm
<MaNI> I've lost count of how many times I've seen people share pictures of some animal being abused or whatever, where upon research the picture turns out to be fake, and not one person has ever apologized for contributing to the spread of fake stories.
<MaNI> I guess it will continue to get out of hand until there are more court cases and the law starts to catch up
<SEptic> oh gosh, animal facebook groups ... *calms himself*
<MaNI> though the group for my area is pretty scary as well, hehe
<SEptic> when i got my collie i was looking around at places to get involved for training ... boy was i amazed at self-serving ppl
<SEptic> trained her myself, dudn't need a facebook page for that
<SEptic> i maybe open facebook once every 2 months maybe
<MaNI> I open it more than I should, mostly because all my family lives far away, it would probably be good for my sanity to open it less often
<MaNI> or just leave all groups, hmm
<SEptic> lol
<SEptic> we survived for thousands of years without it
<MaNI> we survived without the internet as well, that doesn't mean I don't want the internet :p
<Kilos> lol
<theblazehen> MaNI: http://xkcdsw.com/1845 you're right
<MaNI> though if we could go back to how the internet was in the 90s before the masses found out about it that would be fantastic ;)
<theblazehen> Hell, late 00's is okay even
<MaNI> just before flash became popular preferably, so like 1996 :p
<theblazehen> Yeah
<ra1v3n> I use Facecrook for work
<ra1v3n> A necessary evil I'm afraid.
<Kilos> eeeek
<ra1v3n> Hello Kilos 
<Kilos> hi ra1v3n 
<Kilos> fb for work
<Kilos> that sucks
<SEptic> indeed i agree
<ra1v3n> I hate it ... But I will use any service that creates traffic
<jerit> theblazen I might have been in the group 2 years ago
<Kilos> business is business
<SEptic> true
<Kilos> hi nsnzero 
<nsnzero> hey there Kilos
<SEptic> hey nsnzero
<nsnzero> hey SEptic
<nsnzero> hi all 
<Kilos> SEptic what was the reason for deciding on your nick
<Kilos> it sounds kinda septic
<SEptic> sheesh ... online nick i been using for ages, there was a reason for the SE, cant rem though
<SEptic> it was for something
<Kilos> lol
<nsnzero> after 6 months i finally was able make my printer work - months of googling and reading finally paid off - i feel happy now
<Kilos> you been on irc for ages?
<Kilos> cool nsnzero 
<nsnzero> turns out all i had to do was add myself to the printer group - such a easy fix - hidden amongst hundreds of other fixes
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> who knows the chanserv commands and how to use them to give someone ops with some flags
<Kilos>  /msg ChanServ HELP FLAGS
<Kilos> i cant get the extra flags to work
<SEptic> i was on irc a lot like early 00 to 07 then quite until the other day
<SEptic> i prefer this to social media stuffs, its too much, too spammy, too integrated, too naggy
<Kilos> i love irc
<Kilos> but getting too technical now
<nsnzero> i dont use social media - except to save games 
 * Kilos blames inetpro and superfly
<nsnzero> +o - Enables use of the op/deop commands
<nsnzero> i think that what you need 
<ra1v3n> Gnyt all
<Kilos> i have that
<Kilos> but i want to give someone else ops with some flags
<nsnzero> Grants the operator flag to another person on the channel / op nickname
<Kilos> i have these
<Kilos> +AViotv
<nsnzero> night ra1ven
<Kilos> i need to know the complete command
<Kilos> i mess them up
<Kilos> or get told i dont have athority
<nsnzero> Kilos:  are you channel ops ?
<nsnzero> ttp://tekkitclassic.wikia.com/wiki/The_Tekkit_Classic_Wiki:IRC/Operators
<Kilos> yes im ops
<Kilos> but need to hand it over while im away
<nsnzero> Administrator who does want operator privileges: +vVoirtA
<Kilos> ty im reading
<Kilos> all i dont have there is r
<magespawn> chat late all home time for me
<Kilos> go safe magespawn 
<nsnzero> night guys
<Kilos> night nsnzero 
<SEptic> boy, ubuntu server is sure a challange
<SEptic> but im winning
<Kilos> hehe
<SEptic> should never have studied electrical engineering
<theblazehen> SEptic: installgentoo.org
<theblazehen> SEptic: Installing Gentoo takes only two easily memorable commands:
<theblazehen> 1) fdisk /dev/sda && mkfs.xfs /dev/sda1 && mkswap /dev/sda2 && swapon /dev/sda2 && mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/gentoo/ && cd /mnt/gentoo/ && links http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/mirrors.xml && md5sum -c stage3-*.tar.bz2.DIGESTS && tar xvjpf stage3-*.tar.bz2 && links http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/mirrors.xml && md5sum -c portage-latest.tar.bz2.md5sum && tar xvjf /mnt/gentoo/portage-latest.tar.bz2 -C /mnt/gentoo/usr && nano -w /mnt/
<theblazehen> gentoo/etc/make.conf && mirrorselect -i -o >> /mnt/gentoo/etc/make.conf && mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc && mount -o bind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev && chroot /mnt/gentoo/ && env-update && source /etc/profile && emerge --sync && cd /etc && rm /etc/make.profile && ln -s ../usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/desktop make.profile && cp /usr/share/zoneinfo/US/Eastern /etc/localtime && cd /usr/portage && scripts/bootstrap.sh &&
<theblazehen>  emerge -e system && emerge vim && emerge gentoo-sources && cd /usr/src/linux && make menuconfig && make install modules_install && vim /etc/fstab && passwd && emerge grub vixie-cron syslog-ng dhcpcd && cp /boot/grub/grub.conf.sample /boot/grub/grub.conf && vim /boot/grub/grub.conf && grep -v rootfs /proc/mounts > /etc/mtab && grub-install --no-floppy /dev/sda && init 6 && emerge gnome mozilla-firefox openoffice && emerge --
<theblazehen> sync && emerge portage openssh
<theblazehen> 2) reboot 
<theblazehen> from http://uncyclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/Gentoo
<Kilos> sjoe
<SEptic> :o my donder
<SEptic> what!?!?! this is amazing
<SEptic> On August 29, 1997, Gentoo's constant desire to upgrade itself led it to become self-aware, and therefore, turn on its masters and begin a nuclear war against humans. John Connor made the first response, sending the Governor of California back in time to stop it. 
<theblazehen> " As with RS-232, the standard for VGA video is that there are lots of standards. Every manufacturer seems to list different timings in the manuals for their monitors. The values given in the table above are not particularly critical. On a CRT monitor, the lengths of the front and back porches control the position of the image on the display. If the image appears offset to the right or left, or up or down, try adjusting the 
<theblazehen> front and back porch values for the corresponding direction (or use the image position adjustments on the monitor, which accomplish the same thing)." Oh, great...
<theblazehen> hey paddatrapper
<theblazehen> pavlushka: *
<pavlushka> yes theblazehen !
<SEptic> theblazenhen: why the nitty gritty on vga? scratching something together?
<theblazehen> SEptic: Trying to upgrade an OS to use 1024x768 (first prize), or otherwise at least 800x600
<theblazehen> Last time I did something totally out of spec and managed to get 1024x512, but that's not working any more
<theblazehen> Because (1024x512*4/8 )/1024 = 256 KB
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<theblazehen> Night Kilos
<theblazehen> The size of the VGA memory
<theblazehen> I put it into 1024x768 VESA mode, but didn't implement page swapping so I could only get up to 1024x512, and had 256 black lines below
<theblazehen> Anyone here familiar with qemu?
<theblazehen> https://www.virtualbox.org/svn/vbox/trunk/src/VBox/Devices/Graphics/BIOS/vgatables.h gave me the undefined behaviour that just happened to work last time
<theblazehen> get Symmetria
<theblazehen> hey*
<theblazehen> " /* index=0x0e vga mode 0x0e */" and " /* index=0x11 vga mode 0x0f */" seems kinda fishy
<SEptic> hmm let have a lewk
<theblazehen> SEptic: Know any x86 assembly?
<SEptic> meh not really, all my assembly and C is related to micro-controllers, Microchip and Atmels
<SEptic> perhaps i can help
<theblazehen> http://www.templeos.org/Wb/Kernel/KStart16.html#l81
<theblazehen> We call http://martin.hinner.info/vga/timing.html mode 12 here
<theblazehen> "12
<theblazehen> 	
<theblazehen> APA
<theblazehen> 	
<theblazehen> 640 x 480
<theblazehen> 	
<theblazehen> 16
<theblazehen> 	
<theblazehen> 60Hz"
<theblazehen> Whoops
<theblazehen> Sorry
<theblazehen> Hmm
<theblazehen> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/INT_10H Check bottom function
<theblazehen> Write string, then in the source "StreamPrint("INT 0x10");    //Enable VGA"
<SEptic>  StreamPrint("INT 0x10");  hmm
<SEptic> seems a tad odd to be the only streamprint 
<theblazehen> SEptic: With intel syntax If I had 0x0C12 (arbitary) in that MOV instruction, would the interger representation be 300 because of little endian or  3090?
<theblazehen> "Write string (EGA+, meaning PC AT minimum)" Maybe I can use EGA modes?
<SEptic> 3090 i believe
<theblazehen> SEptic: https://linx.home.theblazehen.com/2016-08-11-220654535x117scrot.png
<SEptic> stupid intel little-endian
<theblazehen> SEptic: You'll like TempleOS I think. Only thing's compiled are the bootloader and compiler
<theblazehen> Kernel and everything is JIT compiled
<theblazehen> Variant of C
<theblazehen> Global autocomplete
<theblazehen> No need to manually compile stuff because JIT
<SEptic> 0x0C12 would be 4620 surely?
<SEptic> templeos, lemme check that out
<theblazehen> Eh. I put it in my calculator, and it gave 3090
<theblazehen> Yeah. Let's get resolution up first :)
<theblazehen> http://wiki.osdev.org/VESA_Video_Modes might be on to something
<theblazehen> AX=0x4F02 looks familiar
<theblazehen> Cryterion: Yeah, there we go
<Cryterion> ??
<theblazehen> Cryterion: Upgrading an os to 1024x768 resolution
<SEptic> i'd be more use if hadn't been nailing so many beers this eve
<Cryterion> adjust in screen display properties, need to read back to catch up ;)
<theblazehen> Cryterion: Heh. It's using vga modes
<theblazehen> Trying to use VESA modes now
<theblazehen> then just edit the width and height in config
<Cryterion> and I've been looking for something like this, mainly for the raspberryPi, couldn't seem to find much on getting into graphics mode in the first place on linux via terminal
<theblazehen> Cryterion: Do you get a framebuffer device?
<SEptic> little-endian in x86 id byte order? then 0x0c12 => 0x12c0 = 450?
<theblazehen> SEptic: idk
<theblazehen> SEptic: https://code.coreboot.org/p/seabios/source/tree/master/src/std/vbe.h we can target this video bios
<pavlushka> Good night ZA! :)
<SEptic> eish i've run out of juice, calling it a night
<theblazehen> Alright, cheers
<SEptic> will have a look again moro
<SEptic> night all
<theblazehen> cool
<Cryterion> theblazehen: still trying to get into a graphics mode via c on a terminal application, haven't succeeded as yet, been a bit busy lately to continue atm
#ubuntu-za 2016-08-12
<chesedo> good morning all early ones
<paddatrapper> Morning chesedo
<inetpro> goeie more
<Kilos> morning inetpro chesedo superfly paddatrapper and all others
<paddatrapper> Hey Kilos
<Kilos> hi dlPhreak 
<dlPhreak> Morning
<chesedo> morning inetpro Kilos paddatrapper
<dlPhreak> Hello Kilos, chesedo, etc. Are you all well?
<Kilos> ok ty and you
<dlPhreak> Brilliant thanks :)
<chesedo> yes, all well ty dlPhreak, and self?
<chesedo> oh and hi too
<dlPhreak> I'm doing quite well thank you, chesedo 
<dlPhreak> TGIF!
<Kilos> Maaz tell magespawn You are late
<Maaz> Kilos: Sure, I'll tell magespawn on freenode
<theblazehen> hey guys
<dlPhreak> Mornign theblazehen 
<dlPhreak> %s/Mornign/Morning/gc
<nsnzero> morning all 
<Kilos> hi theblazehen nsnzero 
<theblazehen> hi Kilos
<nsnzero> morning Kilos , theblazehen 
<theblazehen> hi nsnzero
<nsnzero> Kilos: did you manage to figure out the flags you needed ?
<Kilos> ill get to that just now please nsnzero 
<Kilos> gotta go let sheep out
<Kilos> read lots but still need to work it all out
<Kilos> wbb
<nsnzero> i got to go to town now - got circulars to pick up - be back abit latter on 
<nsnzero> cheers 
<magespawn> good morning
<Maaz> magespawn: By the way, Kilos on freenode told me "tell magespawn You are late" 1 hour, 44 minutes and 30 seconds ago
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> Late for?
<Kilos> early morning greetings
<magespawn> ahh right
<magespawn> was working till 21:00 last night, so took it a bit slower this morning
<Kilos> ai!
<magespawn> getting old
<Kilos> haha
<_shaun_> hi guys i get the error message ive run out of space when i try pip install, is my /usr/local taking up space and what can i free up?
<theblazehen> _shaun_: Try `df -h` to see
<_shaun_> my /usr/lib only has 158mb and /usr is 244.7 pip install gives me these error messages and numpy seems to have broken, what is safe to delete? can i delete the entire /usr/lib or what should i not delete
<Kilos> hi _shaun_ welcome to ubuntu-za
<_shaun_> hi kilos howzit
<Kilos> ok ty and you
<_shaun_> im fine thanks
<Kilos> hi  Cryterion 
<Cryterion> Morning
<superfly> _shaun_: why are you using pip on a system level
<superfly> _shaun_: that's a bad idea. if you need custom depedencies, use virtualenv
<nsnzero> trying out the wayland display server - its faster than x 
<Kilos> haha theres a guy called grumble on another channel
<Kilos> first of all thought it was gremble
<theblazehen> nsnzero: Yeah. But it's not X
<theblazehen> So no (?) multi monitor
<theblazehen> No xrandr
<theblazehen> No awesomewm
<theblazehen> No xbindkeys
<theblazehen> no xeyes
<theblazehen> no xmodmap
<theblazehen> no xkill
<theblazehen> no X forwarding
<Kilos> hi jeffe 
<nsnzero> also no remote client , no print server which x has built-in , but no-lag 
<jeffe> Hi Kilos
<nsnzero> hi jeffe 
<theblazehen> nsnzero: They removed the print server
<nsnzero> theblazehen: didn't know that - x was a complete operating system at 1 stage 
<MaNI> they'll slowly add all this stuff back to wayland and then one day decide wayland is too slow and start again with a new 'slim' version
<MaNI> and so the eternal cycle continues
<nsnzero> that what happens when there are too many coders - everyone wants/ has their own ideas and  implements same into the system 
<ra1v3n> Hello all
<Kilos> hi ra1v3n 
<nsnzero> afternoon ra1v3n
<ra1v3n> Hello Kilos and nsnzero 
<nsnzero> chat later - closing  up early 
<Kilos> ok
<magespawn> Looks like peer and tomeout have been the bussiest here today
<Kilos> hahaha
<SEptic> evening all
<Kilos> hi SEptic 
<Kilos> inetpro ping
<theblazehen> hi Kilos SEptic
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<SEptic> hey
<theblazehen> SEptic: You look at temple OS any more?
<SEptic> will lewk tonight, was just fiddling with ubuntu server and samba
<theblazehen> 0x6a VGA mode isn't an actual "VGA" mode, but a de facto standard. Used by windows 3.11 to get 800x600 etc
<theblazehen> Nice
<theblazehen> Gonna try physical hardware
<SEptic> aah i see
<theblazehen> So, de facto standard, but QEMU only used actual standards
<SEptic> looking up that qemu... pretty fancy stuff
<theblazehen> Yeah
<theblazehen> http://cvs.savannah.gnu.org/viewvc/vgabios/vgatables.h?revision=1.10&root=vgabios&view=markup vga bios they use
<theblazehen> It has a mode for 6a though
<theblazehen> But it just freezes
<SEptic> whats your colour depth?
<captine> eve all
<SEptic> evening captine
<Kilos> hi captine 
<d`_`b> Hi captine, SEptic Kilos theblazehen
<Kilos> hi d`_`b 
<SEptic> hey d'_'b
<SEptic> hey d`_`b
<SEptic> my bad
<d`_`b> theblazehen: you tried temple OS before?
<theblazehen> SEptic: 16 colors. hey d`_`b
<theblazehen> Yeah, even got it running at 1024x512 16 color before
<d`_`b> Would that intterupt 10 trick be actual VGA, I think it was called xmode or something.
<theblazehen> I'm a fan
<theblazehen> d`_`b: Well, you call int 10h
<theblazehen> Then you either set AH=00h
<theblazehen> To set a VGA mode
<SEptic> your host OS?
<d`_`b> any reason why you a fan? AS
<theblazehen> or you set AH=13h, and set AX= the VESA call you want (In this case 0x4F02) and then BX to the mode you want
<d`_`b> oops*
<theblazehen> SEptic: Ah. 32 bit I believe. Whatever the linux default is. But it's using VNC with virt-manager anyway, no interaction with guest there
<d`_`b> As I understand the guy is a bit radical. But a lot of people seem to admire the technical abaility behind TempleOS
<theblazehen> d`_`b: Gets rid of legacy crap, has great interface (In terms of global auto complete, graphics and flowcharts in code)
<theblazehen> And the JIT compiler is great
<theblazehen> Even the kernel (apart from the 16 and 32 and final 64 bit assembly bits) is run in the JIT compiler
<d`_`b> What can I actually run in it today? There Bash, Vim, Tmux?
<theblazehen> d`_`b: Well, there isn't much third party stuff
<theblazehen> But he has built in text editor
<theblazehen> Just do Dir();
<d`_`b> I wanted to be radical and run pc-bsd. But could not get c9 running on it. So I'm happy with my gnu/linux.
<theblazehen> click on a file and type
<theblazehen> c9?
<d`_`b> cloud9
<theblazehen> http://www.templeos.org/Wb/Home/Web/AppStore.html#l1
<theblazehen> ah
<d`_`b> http://c9.io
<theblazehen> I know of it
<theblazehen> Also, HolyC is kinda neat
<smile> o.O
<d`_`b> online version a bit slow with the 200 ms lag. But offline version runs like a beast.
<theblazehen> hey smile
<SEptic> wiki on templeos, woah man, hectic
<theblazehen> SEptic: heh
<theblazehen> just hit F1
<theblazehen> Also cool: You can click on function name in autocomplete (Or anywhere else, really) to go to its definition
<SEptic> 100,000 line of code limit for applications
<theblazehen> SEptic: Yeah. Unless you fork it
<theblazehen> Considering it
<smile> hi! :)
<SEptic> that video tutorial reminds me of old school CNC-lathe software
<magespawn> home time chat tomrrow
<theblazehen> cheers magespawn
<pavlushka> ahoy ZA!
<pavlushka> hello theblazehen
<Kilos> o/
<pavlushka> o/ Kilos !
<Kilos> hehe
<theblazehen> hey pavlushka
<pavlushka> hehe Kilos , it feels hot, I dont know why, :p
<Kilos> you are excited
 * pavlushka a bit sweating, lol
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> Hi guys, hoe gaan dit Kilos? 
<Kilos> hi Langjan baie dankie oom
<Kilos> daai goed is brandbek ne
<Langjan> Mooi my vriend, jou dag kom nader
<Kilos> 18 dae
<Kilos> hehe
<Langjan> die druppels? Ha ha, jy's pieperig man
<Kilos> haha
<Langjan> babas drink dit
<Kilos> dit brand erger as chili poeier
<Langjan> they crave after it
<Kilos> maar ek gebruik dit
<Langjan> its because you immune system is down
<Kilos> anders gaan ek lastig geval word
<Langjan> Hoe swakker jou immuniteit hoe meer brand dit
<Kilos> haha
<Langjan> serious
<Kilos> mooi
<Kilos> dan weet ons waar ek staan
<Kilos> gaan dit goed daar'
<Langjan> jy sal nou gou optel, moet net nie longe besoedel nie
<Langjan> hier goed dankie
<Kilos> koud weer hier
<Kilos> ek en debs sal saam ophou met die gif stokkies
<Langjan> ons ry more Polokwane-toe vir rolbal agm, dan vir 2 nagte na Mapungubwe nasionale park
<Kilos> lekker
<Langjan> sien uit, was nog nooit daar nie
<Kilos> veels geluk met die balletjies rol
<Langjan> dankie, maar hulle rol almal skeef!
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> slegte drywer
<Langjan> ja seker maar
<Langjan> ek gaan uitklok, gesels weer volgende week
<Kilos> dankie baie my vriend
<Langjan> jy moet lekker slaap en mooi bly
<Kilos> jy ook dankie
<Langjan> dankie Kilos 
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<magespawn> good evening
#ubuntu-za 2016-08-13
<superfly> Maaz: tell Kilos good morning 
<Maaz> superfly: Got it, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<magespawn> good morning
<pavlushka> Morning magespawn !
<pavlushka> ahoy ZA!
<Kilos> morning everyone
<Maaz> Kilos: By the way, superfly on freenode told me "tell Kilos good morning" 3 hours, 3 minutes and 44 seconds ago
<Kilos> morning superfly inetpro and ll lurkers
<Kilos> all
<Symmetria> sup :)
 * Symmetria is a happy man :P
<ra1v3n> Morning
<Kilos> hi ra1v3n 
<ra1v3n> how are you Kilos 
<Kilos> ok ty and you
<ra1v3n> I'm good 
<magespawn> caht later, home time
<Kilos> hellooooo za peeps
<Kilos> can you guys please say this bug affects you as well so its priority can grow
<Kilos> https://bugs.launchpad.net/spreadubuntu/+bug/1414359
<Kilos> superfly 
<arts> hey Everyone!
<Kilos> hi arts 
<Kilos> what broke
<arts> nothing hahahahahahahahahahahahaha
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ok what doesnt work
<arts> everything is ok :P
<arts> for once
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> and you are here
<Kilos> woooot
<arts> hows things your side
<Kilos> alive and fighting with crashed LoCo teams
<arts> crashed?
<Kilos> yeah they kinda fall apart
<arts> whats a LoCo team?
<Kilos> irc channels are empty and lists applicants dont get approved etc
<Kilos> local commu nity 
<Kilos> each country has one or more
<Symmetria> *sigh*
<arts> ok cool!
<Kilos> like we are the ubuntu-za loco
<Symmetria> I'm busy writing an RFI document to find someone who can supply me decent V6 capable CPE routers 
<Symmetria> that or I need to build a customized version of openwrt or something that does what I want 
<theblazehen> Symmetria: That being ipv6?
<Symmetria> yeah but ipv6 with a bunch of features
<arts> Kilos, you there?
<Kilos> yessir
<Kilos> oh no
<Kilos> im here not there
<Kilos> arts ^^
<Kilos> why are we waiting
<arts> hahahahaha
<Kilos> hehe
<arts> how do i add another username to my IRC account?
<Kilos> you use group
<Kilos> um
<Kilos>    /msg nickserv help
<Kilos> iirc you change your nick to the new one here then do /msg nickserv group nick
<arts> how do I switch usernames?
<Kilos>   /nick newname
<calhax> that was easy
<calhax> thanks Kilos 
<Kilos> you welcome
<SEptic> ey ppl
<calhax> ey SEptic 
<SEptic> hi calhax
<calhax> hows things SEptic 
<Kilos> hi SEptic 
<Kilos> calhax why you dropped arts
<SEptic> hey Kilos
<Kilos> arts is a cool nick
<SEptic> ag ja so so hey
<Kilos> that doesnt sound good SEptic 
<calhax> I still have it :P just wanted this one aswell
<Kilos> hehe
<SEptic> i've been working 7 days a week since january 1st and pretty much every evening too, today was my first proper off day
<Kilos> wow
<calhax> SEptic's day off - starting SEptic 
<SEptic> i've become a different person, realised that today, not good
<SEptic> anywho
<SEptic> my ubuntu server skillz are getting there
<calhax> 8 months of straight work will do that to ya LOL
<SEptic> nfs vs samba? thoughts any1?
<Kilos> the more experience you get the easier things become
<theblazehen> SEptic: nfs for linux / unix clients
<theblazehen> Although different uses IMO
<theblazehen> samba for users
<theblazehen> nfs for os stuff
<theblazehen> But that's just my feeling
<SEptic> i get mixed feeling off the net on speeds, some say its dependant on network / devices etc
<SEptic> windows cannot talk nfs ye?
<theblazehen> SEptic: Need to install feature, but it can
<SEptic> aah ok cool
<SEptic> i'm more tending towards nfs, i guess the further away from windows the happier i am
<SEptic> a couple weeks ago we got nailed by ransomware
<pavlushka> Good night Guys!
<Kilos> hi captine 
<theblazehen> SEptic: Well, it does all the fancy ACLs etc
<theblazehen> But you need a UID mapper, or users need to share unix uid and gids on client and server
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<theblazehen> night Kilos
<SEptic> night
<SEptic> hmm i see
<SEptic> i've got samba down to a T, nfs haven't used
<SEptic> lemme play with it and see how it goes :)
<theblazehen> yeah
<theblazehen> Look at nfs ganesha for a userspace implementation
<theblazehen> And have you seen glusterfs, moosefs, ceph (Both block store and ceph fs) yet?
<theblazehen> SEptic: ^
<SEptic> cool, thanks, looking now
<captine> theblazehen, so many things to learn.... no time to learn them. :(
<theblazehen> Ceph even has a pretty web interface
<theblazehen> captine: That's what coffee's for
<theblazehen> Well, web interface if you use it on rhel
<captine> lol.  coffee isnt enough for my day job.. let alone my tech hobby
<calhax> LOL
<theblazehen> captine: Meth?
<calhax> whats is your perfered programming language for web apps?
<SEptic> night all
<theblazehen> cheers SEptic
<theblazehen> calhax: don't do much web apps
<calhax> but if you had to?
<theblazehen> Have used php before, but the little I've used python for web seems great. But don't know enough for a good opinion
<theblazehen> superfly: ^
<superfly> PHP deserves to die, mutilated into millions of tiny pieces so that no one can pick it up and try to put it back together.
<superfly> Use Python.
<calhax> hahahahahahahaha! 
<calhax> I've been trying out this Flaks Tutorial, its pretty interesting
<calhax> http://blog.miguelgrinberg.com/post/the-flask-mega-tutorial-part-i-hello-world
<superfly> You mean Flask? I <3<3<3 Flask
<calhax> sorry yeah Flask
<superfly> Personally, I prefer Mako over Jinja2, but Jinja2 is OK.
<calhax> is mako's syntax easier?
<superfly> Also, use SQLAlchemy for your database layer.
<superfly> calhax: no, their syntax is similar, but I also use AngularJS, and the JS template syntax and the Jinja2's template syntax are the same, so they clash.
<calhax> Oh crap!
<superfly> Mako is just as easy to get into as Jinja2 though, you'll make the switch pretty easily.
<superfly> There's a flask extension for mako
<calhax> Yeah I'm dieing to convert this app I've made into Python, but I'm too far down the road, Hopefullty I'll still get a chance later to covert
<calhax> onething I have learnt is you can work waaaay faster in python than in PHP
<superfly> ^^
<calhax> I'll have to check mako out
<superfly> I was going to say this, and also say that you're never too far  down the road with PHP.
<calhax> hahahaha! 
<superfly> As I said before, PHP needs to die. It's the Windows of the open source/web world.
<superfly> (as WordPress is the Windows of the CMS world)
<calhax> yeah, the guy I work with almost lost his shit when he saw the tools python provides for analysts! 
<superfly> calhax: have you looked at Jupyter with Pandas/Matplotlib/numpy ?
<superfly> That's awesome for data science
<calhax> Pandas, I have
<superfly> Kinda like R Studio but using Python
<calhax> awesome , superfly 
<calhax> any one here?
#ubuntu-za 2016-08-14
<Kilos> morning superfly theblazehen inetpro and other lurkers
<superfly> hi Kilos
<superfly> hope your weather is nicer than ours
<superfly> it's cold and raining here
<superfly> had quite the downpour last night
<Kilos> sun shining yes but still cold
<Kilos> yeah i saw the weather report
<Kilos> thats a crazy place
<superfly> yes, so crazy we never have a "yellow" season :P
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> all good there superfly ?
<superfly> Kilos: for the most part
<pavlushka> ahoy ZA!
<superfly> just cold
<superfly> hi pavlushka
<pavlushka> Hi superfly !
<pavlushka> Happy Sunday morning superfly !
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> i go do chores
<Kilos> wbb
<magespawn> good morning 
<magespawn> Hi Kilos 
<magespawn> http://mashable.com/2015/03/25/electromagnetic-radiation-router/?utm_cid=mash-com-fb-main-link#HNndcyKs3mq1
<pavlushka> magespawn: getting idea of that phenomenon is very handy, :)
<pavlushka> magespawn: and good morning, :)
<magespawn> hi pavlushka 
<magespawn> yes there are various apps that do it but this one look liks it might have a slightly more scientific background
<Kilos> inernet ok today
<Kilos> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/5551930273
<ra1v3n> Hello Kilos 
<Kilos> hi ra1v3n 
<magespawn> Kilos have you tried the command line speedtest?
<Symmetria> LOL 
<Symmetria> I was wondering why my speedtests were sucking so bad
<Symmetria> then I realised I was testing over my wireless
<Kilos> nope magespawn 
<Symmetria> Hosted by Zuku (Nairobi) [1698.96 km]: 3.077 ms
<Symmetria> Testing download speed........................................
<Symmetria> Download: 905.09 Mbit/s
<Symmetria> Testing upload speed..................................................
<Symmetria> Upload: 248.72 Mbit/s
<magespawn> upload a bit slow
<Symmetria> yeah I dunno wtf is with that 
<magespawn> iassumed it would be synchronous
<Symmetria> magespawn heh, probably the link to that particular provider running a little hot
<magespawn> hometime for me, chat later all
<Kilos> superfly when you have some time will you look at the things to be merged on africa site please
<superfly> Kilos: I had a look a while back, I commented, and nothing happened. Have people fixed their stuff and reproposed their merges?
<Kilos> and update the copyrite thing ahoneybun said we must do
<Kilos> Contents © 2015 Ubuntu Africa - Powered by Nikola
<Kilos> i didnt see if chesedo got to it
<Kilos> ill catch him and query ty fly
<Kilos> Maaz ask chesedo have you seen the flies comments on the africa upgrades
<Maaz> Kilos: Sure, I'll ask chesedo on freenode
<ra1v3n> hello All
<Kilos> hi ra1v3n 
<ra1v3n> Hello Kilos 
<ra1v3n> How are you This Sunday
<Kilos> ok ty and you lad?
<ra1v3n> im alryt
 * paddatrapper peaks round the door
<Kilos> ohi paddatrapper 
<paddatrapper> Hey Kilos
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight. pension app again tomorrow
<nsnzero> night kilos - i just got here 
<ra1v3n> gnyt all
<superfly> hi paddatrapper
<paddatrapper> Hey superfly. How are you doing? 
<superfly> I'm OK thanks. A bit cold, and finally getting over this throat infection.
<superfly> paddatrapper: how was your weekend?
<paddatrapper> That's good to hear! It was great fun. Fritz says hi 
<superfly> Oh, were you on one of the Y's camps?
<paddatrapper> superfly: yeah it was ESC 
<paddatrapper> And I still don't know what that stands for... 
<superfly> ah yes, ESC... good times
<paddatrapper> I pretty much ran sound the whole weekend :D
<superfly> haha
<superfly> that's what you get!
<superfly> sound boy
<paddatrapper> That would be me! 
<superfly> right, bed time for me. night all.
<theblazehen> Difference between a script kiddie and, not exactly someone who knows what they're doing, but better than skiddie is if they tell sqlmap "here's the url. Break it.", or if they get very basic inkection and tell sqlmap to have fun
#ubuntu-za 2017-08-07
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> oh and inetpro 
<Kilos> also as well too
<superfly> Good night oom Kilos
<Kilos> sleep tight superfly 
<nsnzero> morning all
<inetpro> goeiemore 
<nsnzero> goeie more inetpro - hoe gaan dit ?
<inetpro> goed dankie en jy nsnzero?
<nsnzero> baie besig vandag
<inetpro> Kilos: http://blog.pcw.me.uk/2017/08/a-quick-look-at-decline-of-ubuntu.html
<Kilos> i go see
<inetpro>  A quick look at the decline of Ubuntu Membership 
<inetpro> A quick look at the table above shows that over half of today's Ubuntu Members secured their membership between 2007 and 2011 but since then there has been a steady decline in members being granted and retaining their membership.
<Kilos> yes not many apply any more
<Kilos> seems there is no time, and unless pushed peeps dont worry
<Kilos> also
<Kilos> between us 
<Kilos> they have just extended the boards membership till sept
<nsnzero> hi Kilos 
<nsnzero> are there advantages of being a member ?
<Kilos> hi nsnzero i think so but i forget what they were
<nsnzero> have a good afternoon all
<paddatrapper> Morning everyone
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2017-08-08
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> hello inetpro 
<Kilos> saying hello means you dont have to think if it is morning or evening
<inetpro> ohi oom Kilos
<inetpro> goeidag mense
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> good evening
<Kilos> haha night inetpro and everyone else
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> what ai!
<inetpro> jy lag vir my en dan sê jy night in dieselle sinnetjie?
<Kilos> dit is koud man, en die bed is warm
<inetpro> ok oom
<Kilos> ek lag want jy het amper die tyd reg
<inetpro> lekker slaap :-)
<Kilos> dankie boetie, jy okk
<inetpro> +1
<Kilos> ook
<Kilos> gaan lees die lang goed op ubuntu community team oor malware
<Kilos> so van 16.39
#ubuntu-za 2017-08-09
<captine> happy womans day all.
<inetpro> good mornings
<inetpro> oops... I guess that would be afternoon already
<qwebirc89084> hi! i need help! How do i search for anything on launchpad? seems like launchpad does not work like google? any assistance?
<inetpro> hi qwebirc89084
<inetpro> like what are you looking for?
<inetpro> qwebirc89084: you can still use google to search soemthing on launchpad as well
<inetpro> like https://www.google.com/search?q=something+site%3Alaunchpad.net
#ubuntu-za 2017-08-10
<Kilos> morning everyone
<Kilos> and of course inetpro 
<inetpro> oh good mornings oom kilos
<inetpro> and hi to the world out there also
<inetpro> miles__: what's with the nick and tail?
<miles__> eish 
<miles__> power cuts and internet cuts
<inetpro> Kilos: wb
<inetpro> thatgraemeguy: how's the weather down there?
<inetpro> I see there's a possibility of rains coming for you this evening 
<thatgraemeguy> cold and overcast
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2017-08-11
<inetpro_> goeiemore
<Langjan> Good day all
<Kilos> guten morgen
<Langjan> How is my friend Kilos keeping?
<Kilos> not too bad ty Langjan and you?
<Langjan> Fine thanks Kilos - whats ailing you? 
<Kilos> why?
<Kilos> our hospitals are ailing me
<Langjan> Well, not too bad must mean mildly bad?
<Kilos> the ausie docs wanted to bypass last year already
<Kilos> here i just get more meds to keep me alive haha
<Langjan> Perhaps hoping they will kill you and leave one less white man...
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> one of the pills is for making attacks non fatal
<Langjan> Who is the Libre Office expert among us? 
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> superfly
<Kilos> there must be more but fly helped me when i sukkeled
<Langjan> Thks Kilos I somehow managed to sort the problem out meanwhile
<Kilos> slim jan
<Langjan> sukkel-tot-ek-regkom Jan
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> mooi so oom dit werk ook
<Langjan> Ja partykeer. Ander kere is ek bly vir 'n slim vriend soos Kilos 
<Kilos> ai! nee man ek ken slimmes
<Langjan> Jy is te beskeie my vriend. Jy is wat jy is, wees dankbaar daarvoor en leef daarvolgens! 
<inetpro_> Kilos: Jy is wat jy is... :-)
<inetpro_> ai!
<inetpro_> goeiedag ooms Langjan en Kilos
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> Ditsem inetpro, mooi loop. 
<pavlushka> ahoy ZA
<Langjan> Ahoy pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Hello Langjan :)
<paddatrapper> Morning everyone
<Langjan> Hello paddatrapper, on which side of the world are you located? Morning from NZ/Oz 12 Aug or from Americas 11 Aug?  
<paddatrapper> Langjan: Canada, so morning of 11 Aug
 * paddatrapper is dreading the long flight home tomorrow...
<Langjan> Travel safe paddatrapper 
<paddatrapper> Langjan: thanks 
<Langjan> Canadian summer! Work, family or holiday? 
<pavlushka> Morning paddatrapper 
<paddatrapper> Debconf so somewhat work and some holiday
<pavlushka> paddatrapper: its good to be home isn't it?
<Langjan> Well Spring is in the air in the sunny North of SA 
<paddatrapper> pavlushka: I'm not home yet, but when I eventually do get there on Monday - yes it will be
<paddatrapper> Cape Town is raining cats and dogs as far as I can tell (or was earlier)
<pavlushka> paddatrapper: ah, I meant that :p
<Langjan> Well they need much rain to survive the summer...hope it keeps coming
<paddatrapper> this is very true...
<Langjan> Look what I stumbled upon: https://freedompenguin.com/articles/opinion/ubuntu-mate-16-04-redefines-linux-desktops/
<Langjan> Been using it in my lappie and installed it for a friend, very impressed!
<Langjan> Is my slim vriend nog wakker? Kilos  
<Kilos> just came to say night all. sleep tight
<captine> evening all
<squish102> Anyone know software that could manage a debian install. push patches or make small configuration changes?
<squish102> like change a desktop icon to point to a different url
<squish102> i have 8000 machines to manage with the software
<squish102> not looking at puppet enterprise because they want $120/year per machine
<squish102> doesn't make sense to spend R12 mil a year to manage the machines
<paddatrapper> squish102: ansible?
<paddatrapper> puppet does have a non-enterprise edition, but I don't know what it entails as I have never used it
<superfly> o/
<paddatrapper> hi superfly 
<superfly> how's DebConf going, paddatrapper?
<paddatrapper> superfly: great fun! Lots of interesting talks
<paddatrapper> Fly out tomorrow...
<superfly> So sad I couldn't make it :-(
<paddatrapper> yeah... I won't be able to make next year and I'm already sad about it
<squish102> paddatrapper: i will look at ansible thx. not sure if anyone here has experience with either ansible or puppet that could tell me how difficult or easy it is
<paddatrapper> squish102: I've used ansible quite extensively. It's based on yaml files and ssh. You define roles and then assign hosts or groups to those roles 
<squish102> paddatrapper: i will have raspberry pi's that have an rdp client and chromium brower installed
<squish102> all i need to do is patch management and some updates once a year to them.
<squish102> ansible a good enough solution?
<squish102> and the free version work with 8000 pi's all the same
<paddatrapper> squish102: yeah sounds fine for that. Ansible is open source and has no limits. The only thing you can buy from Red Hat is the use of their cloud setup to manage everything from the Web 
<squish102> ok thanks, i will look into ansible
<paddatrapper> squish102: how about unattended-upgrades for the updates? Runs once a week or so and installs updates. Configurable around which updates and warnings, news, etc 
<squish102> have zero people to support it once it is rolled out, so i hope it does not take lots of care and feeding
<squish102> have to stagger updates because they all remote stores and the network would just break if they all tried to get updates at same time
<paddatrapper> It randomises when (and that's configurable IIRC) 
<paddatrapper> You can run ansible from your laptop, so as long as you have ssh access to the machines, you're good
<squish102> so paddatrapper, replacing a desktop icon with a new one, or changing a firewall rule, or stopping an unnecessary service on debian
<squish102> would it have any problem doing that kind of thing?
<paddatrapper> squish102: copy, iptables, service are the three task names needed there 
<paddatrapper> If you want a reference my configs live in: https://gitlab.com/paddatrapper 
<paddatrapper> https://gitlab.com/paddatrapper/ansible 
<squish102> Thanks paddatrapper , will check it out
#ubuntu-za 2017-08-12
<captine> morning all
<inetpro> good mornings 
<captine> he there
<superfly> morning
<Kilos> Greetings oh clever peeps
#ubuntu-za 2017-08-13
<nlsthzn> Goeie môre Suid Afrika :)
<nlsthzn> ah yes a lazy Sunday in ZA land 
<paddatrapper> Hi nlsthzn
<nlsthzn> hey paddatrapper ... sorry had popped out to the shops :)
<paddatrapper> nlsthzn: no worries. I'm only half here today anyway :) how goes it? 
<nlsthzn> all good thanks and with you?
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn paddatrapper 
<Kilos> you back paddatrapper 
<paddatrapper> Kilos: hi. Nope sitting in Brussels airport. Hope to be back 10am tomorrow
<nlsthzn> uncle Kilos , allo
<paddatrapper> Been a nightmare of a flight... 
<Kilos> did you enjoy it
<paddatrapper> nlsthzn: tired. So tired
<Kilos> yes long flights suck
<Kilos> took me 34 hours house to house
<Kilos> couldnt sleep in plane either , im no a chicken
<Kilos> sleep sitting up ouch
<paddatrapper> Kilos: very much so. The problem wasn't long flights, but I apparently needed a Schengen visa to be allowed on my Brussels -> Frankfurt plane. Thankfully immigration was able to reroute me through London 
<Kilos> wow
<paddatrapper> But the stress around it has been exhausting 
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> come home and rest
<paddatrapper> I don't plan on leaving home any time soon! 
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> now you have had the experience, was a shocker for me as well first time away from za
<Kilos> not fun at all
<nlsthzn> it is a culture shock for sure
<nlsthzn> \o/ spelling working again... thanks hunspell <3
<Kilos> lol
<nlsthzn> it is important :p
<nlsthzn> hmmm... currently running archlabs with i3wm, and it is a bit of a frog in a blender situation but it works for the most part :p
#ubuntu-za 2018-08-06
<howzitcal> hey all :)
#ubuntu-za 2018-08-09
<mobile> happy woman today
<mobile> oh mighty android, i jailbroke my ipad, installed cydia, debian, weechat...
